# Another Miracle - Part 27



## Siobhan1

New home Ladies...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET/IUI * 

Jrhh

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

-debs-

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

Tikki
Katy H 
Sapphire05
Saskia 
sahara
Stokey
Pots
Tiger
strawbs
❁BG2007❁
blondieh 
KW33
madison
69chick
Tinx

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date

Charlies-Mum, Nat, , 12/01/09
annabiss, Nat, , 05/02/09
~SUGAR~, Nat, , 09/02/09 
Wishing & Hoping, FET, , ??/??/09
Macmillan, ICSI, , 13/05/09
moomin05, IVF, , 03/07/09
Marielou, FET, , 19/07/09 
ready4family, IVF, , 21/07/09
Splodgesmum,Nat, ,

*BABIES *  




,
*2009 Babies*


Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s)


Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......


----------



## Siobhan1

Hi ladies,

Welcome to your new thread   Please let me know if I need to make any changes to the list above.

I am actually on holiday for a few weeks from tomorrow & will update the babies list when I come back & find time to work my way through all the birth anouncements  

Lots of luck to all of you.

xx


----------



## thomasina28

Good morning all you lovely ladies on another miracle postings . i was on here looking for advice about a week ago as was having mixed results from hpt that id done, well anyway i was ended up in hospital with bad ohss and got out on Friday and i got a    thomasina x   ^BFP. i  to the GCRM in glasgow . x


----------



## saskia b

Huge congrats to you Thomasina! How fantastic, wishing you a fabulous 9 months!   xx

Ally- Wowee! Happy Birthday chick!   And what a year to look forward to for you!!! That reading is incredible and the story of the gran and the baby makes my heart melt! Got everything crossed for you babe and hope you are being pampered for your birthday by everyone around you!!  

Cath- Hope you've had a lovely weekend with dh and not too hungover....bet its nice to see gorgeous Ruby again today!

Hi everyone else! Back later for more personals...

Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

HI all,

Just bookmarking for now.

thomasina, congrats on your BFP!  That's just wonderful news!

Ally, happy birthday!  Hoep you have a great day celebrating!

splodgesmum, still thinking of you.  That's right...scans are still internal until 12 weeks so you're right...maybe best to avoid it (unless your dr's say otherwise).  But maybe getting an hcg test would be reassurning.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi everyone, marking place on new thread:

*ready*, thank you hun, am going to phone EPU tomorrow. Bleeding has now slowed to almost nothing so I'm pinning all my hopes on it being from the scan.   

*Ally*, happy birthday! 

*Thomasina*, many congrats! 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Tinx

Thomasina, HUGE congrats babe, may you have 9 months of bliss and that it carries on forever more!!

Ally, happy bday hon!!! Yeah! Hope the pressies are good`ns!!!

Splodges, hope you are ok, you sound more hopeful, keeping it all crossed as always

Cath, how was it to see Ruby again? Bet you all had a great reunion!!

Kerri, how was your weekend? Someone else went away, cant rec all who now, was it you Saskia?? Hope it was great anyway!!

Debs, how are you and those pooches of yours??!!!

Strawbs, hi babe, been a while, hope you are ok.

Lindsay, how are you feeling? any ms yet? Wonder if you will have a pinkie like Ready??

Talking of which, how are you Ready?? good weekend??

saskia, how are things, how is hubby and what about Priya? Hope all 3 of you are well.

All good here, been at my gym having a wonderful dayy of pampering, long awaited, well needed and worth the wait, no tears this time!! Just oil,disposale knickers, oil , oil and more oil! I swear I could fry chips on my noggin!! Willow and Tony had a wonderful day too so all happy here!!!

Sadly I am struggling with bms at the mo, have lost all hope and almost all enthusiasm and inclination which is odd for me. In think the last 2 months of hard work and no result have upset the applecart a little. Need new ideas to improve things! Any suggestions girls!!!!

Well, better away and wash Willow in the bath followed by my hair! All in time to sit and watch ice dancing!!

Love to all xxx Tinx xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

After a truly awful day yesterday where I was the lowest I have been for a very, very long time... things are looking better today. I think everything that happened on Friday (AF arriving, schoolfriend having second baby then helping my friend with labour and to hospital) finally caught up with me and I started to sink without a trace. I felt a little better today and BF bought her kids for lunch and play as her dh away for a few nights so we all got some fresh air and played at the park for ages.  Only downside was that I bumped into my friend there!!  So I made a big fuss of her older boy and just had a quick look a the little (so tiny ) newborn as he was in the sling. At least I didn't feel that I should be asking to hold him. Think I'm going to do OPK's this month just to see if I;m ovulating as that has been a problem for me before.

*Tinx* Glad you got a good day of pampering definitley well deserved.  It's really hard when you don;'t have the inclination hunny. But we just try and keep things fun as much as possible!!!  

*Ally*      Hope you've had a fab day!!!

*Splodge* Definitley give the EPU a call.... they might do HCG levels for you.  

*Ready* How are you doing hun? Had a good weekend?

*Thomasina* Congratulations hun... wonderful news. 

*Siobhan* Thanks for new thread... have a fab holiday!!! 

*Cath* hope Hangover is not too bad hun.... bet it's lovely to see Ruby again. 

Hello to *Saskia, Sue, Strawbs, Lindsay, Kerri * and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Thanks girls I have had a lovely day thank you and what made it even better was my friend having her little boy at 5:30pm today!!! Max Ethan weighed 9lbs 1oz and took 40 hours worth of labour to push out!!    she has had such a rough labour but they are soooo worth it as you can all agree girls, can't wait for my first cuddle   
I got some other lovely presents too, but my dh had to leave at 5pm to get to work so he wasn;t there when i had all my presents from family, I got some money clothes LOST dvds Gavin and Stacey DVD and jewellery and clarins make-up and DH bought me some proper UGGS they are gorgeous black knitted ones and some amber earrings off Issy! so i did really well!

Cath - how was wkend hun? bet it was nice to see Ruby again, doesn't your heart ache when you don't see them i can't wait till they come home or u pick them up!

Karin - glad your feelin a bit brighter hun after your horrible day on fri, my heart ached for u hun i just wanted to cuddle u till the pain eased  good plan with the opk's it would be interesting to see about ovulation!

Tinx - your day sounds fab too hun most envious 

Thomasina - congrats hun i knew OHSS was a good sign you must be relieved now, enjoy my sweet! xx

splogesmum - glad your ok too that must have been frightening for you hun, take it easy and let us know what happens at EPU xx

Saskia, Ready,Sue,debs and Kerri   hope your all ok

off to sit on my own and regain control of remote   

speak soon

ally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Ally Happy Belated birthday, sounds like you had a lovely day.

Karin     its no wonder you felt down. Its always a good idea to do something positive like the opk's as taking control of the situation can help to get you on top of things again. My friend announced her pg at the weekend and another friend had her twins, it never gets easier does it.

Thomasina congratulations.

Splodge great news on the reduced blood flow. Hope you get your results and the reassurance you need soon.

Tinx your day sounds fab, ooooo I am so jealous. We have times like that too and just taking the pressure off yourself and not trying to think about it all the time helps. 

Cath hope you had a great weekend.

Hi to Ready, Saskia and all I've missed sorry I am still trying to remember everyone!

Had a good weekend here though it did hit hard hearing about all the pg and birth news amongst my friends. Just makes the path we take even harder doesn't it. Anyway enough wallowing. Tom is obsessed with Cars and anything from it so we got him a few of the characters this weekend he was sooooo excited and took them all to bed with him last night. I had to sneak them out when he was fast asleep. Bless.

Take care Ladies.

Jacks x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

It was wonderful to see Ruby again yesterday, picked her up from MIL and she wouldnt let me go all day - was so lovely.  Am back at work today and feeling rather tired...........

I will try and keep up with everyone.

Ally - so glad you had a wonderful birthday, your prezzies sound lovely.  What fab news your friends birth coincided with your birthday so special.  As for your reading I so hope it comes true for you, I can understand your positivity, it kept me going for the last few months after having my readings however as you know it knocked me for 6 when it didnt come true - I really hope it wont be the case for you and although it is lovely to hear that I would try to be a little reserved.

Karin - hope you are ok today hunny. I think we have to get to the lowest point possible before we can come out on top! I have bad days too hun usually about once a month (when af arrives) and feel I cannot cope with any more pg news but then throughout the rest of the month Im ok - it affects me differently at different times of the month.

Jacks - glad you had a nice weekend hun although slightly tainted by hearing others peoples pg news! I know that feeling only too well.

Splodge - so glad the bleeding has stopped and hope you can hold out until your main scan - you will be fine hun

Tinx - you lucky thing!!! Hope you had a nice evening in front of the tv and indulged in a biscuit!!  with regard to the BMS thing Im probably the worst person to give you any pointers since R was born its been pretty much regimental!! Dh said to me the other day   wink, nudge, nudge and my response was - you must be joking its not the right time of the month, he said well lets just do it for fun but I couldnt be bothered as it wouldnt end up in me getting pg! silly i know but after 3 years its become the norm!!!

Thomasina - congratulations.

Saskia - hope you had a lovely weekend.

Sue - how you doing hunny?

Strawbs - what a wonderful picture - soooo cute.

Debs - how you doing babe?

Big hello to R4F and Kerri and anyone else Ive forgotten!!

Had a huge discussion with dh on Sat night and feeling rather excited for our meeting Friday - just hope they like us!

xx


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi all, well spoke to the EPU this morning and they denied that internal scans can cause bleeding - but from searching on here that seems fairly common (both that they cause bleeding and that the hospital denies it!).  

They have no HCG levels for me from Thursday cos A&E used the wrong bottle!   

So going back in this afternoon to have repeat bloods.  

Sorry for no personals still - really struggling at the moment.


----------



## wishing4miracle

here i am again ladies   i did ask to join you all awhile back but then didnt post again,naughty me  

well i think we are going to ttc from next month.i even bought some ov sticks.well i doubt anything will happen nat but wel try.prob is is to get dh to even bother in the dtd department.i did say to him if hes serious then we actually got to   more then just afew times a month   i dont think he was amused me saying that.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Splodge - hang on in there hun - you must be going through a nitemare at the moment.  Good luck for your bloods today x

Wishing - hello lovely - nice to see you back.  Good luck with your BMS marathon this month.


----------



## blondieh

Hello girls

Well girls for now our treatment is on the back burner due to house sale and not wanting a baby at Christmas or on Scarlett's birthday so will try again in may/June also trying to lose weight only 4 pounds so far but for me that is amazing. I could get down if i thought about it hard enough but i know we are making the right decision also

so will keep in touch all my love and baby wishes Blondie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

It will  happen we believed it once we can do it again xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi Splodges, oh sweetie, so sorry that you are struggling, you had a more upbeat mo for a while there and I so hoped it would stay. Hope that the tests come back with brilliant news. Sorry the clinic been a little pants to say the least. Good news is that the blood seems to have subsided. Try your damndest to rest and relax. It all helps. Chin up sweetheart. xx BIG hugs coming your way.    

Karin, oh honey. BIG hugs coming your way too. What a pants few days for you, Glad that you seem to have turned the corner though and are feeling a little chirpier today. Long may it continue.    

Cath, you made me chuckle! I have been known to say no thanks    if its not the right time of the month too!!!! I NEVER used to be like that, in fact was quite the opposite, I could never get enough but now I must admit it`s an effort. Had a brilliant time for a while, with and without aiming to get pg from all the fun but at the mo the spark seems to have really gone out for me. Need to spice things up! No clues as to how really! Too tired or precoccupied with Willow to have any thoughts on the matter!!    

Blondieh, best wishes for your move. Know what you mean about timing tx, I dont want to have a baby in the depths of winter or on dd bday so am trying to get tx in at a better time! in truth I guess it doesnt really matter, I just want to be pg, but seeing as we are able to have a little input into it all, that is about the only bit we can control, then why not I say!!

Jacks, soz abt the announcements, thay are NEVER easy to hear are they. Love the thought of Tom snuggled in bed with all his Cars paraphenalia!! Bless him!! Its like Macka Packa and his pebble in bed!! Have I got that right! I have seen it a few times that was before Willow came along! we dont actually watch any tv yet! I may have got the name wrong!!

Ally, your pressies sound lovely, you did very well!!! Great that you had a lovely day. Glad that you are able to feel such happiness about precious Max, love him, have you had a sniff and a snuggle yet?OOh, delicious!!

Kisses and love to everyone else, take care and have a good week, not long til the weekend!!!  xxx 

PS Mother`s day soon! More treats to come eh!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Quick hello.

Ally, glad you had a nice birthday..and sounds like you did well from family.  What a shame dh couldn't be there the celebration.  You'll just have to have a second celebration with him.  And ouch for your friend..that's certainly a long labour.

Karin, glad you're feeling better today.  It's no wonder you were so down on Friday with everything hitting you at once.  Perfect timing for your BF to come by and help cheer you up.  Know the feeling of not looking at newborns.  When we'd be around dh's brother and wife (and newborn), I'd switch to whatever room the newborn wasn't in.  May this be a better week for you.

splodgesmum, good luck wtih your blood test today.  Will be thinkingn of you.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Slodgesmum -     hope everything is OK.

Ally - Sounds like you had a lovely birthday. Good news from the psychic.

Blondie - Good luck with the house.

Wishing - Good luck - hope for a natural miracle for you.

Cath - Glad you had a nice weekend.

Jacks - Glad you had a nice weekend.  Emily loves Cars too - our house is full of Lightning McQueen and friends.  Sorry your other embies didn't make it to blast.         

Karin - Glad you a feeling a bit better.

Tinx - Glad you had a nice pampering.  Sorry can't help with the BMS - I have felt like that for a long time.

Thomasina - Congrats.

Strawbs - Lovely pic.  Hope LO feels better soon.

Hello R4F, Saskia, Debs, Kerri and anyone else.  Hope everyone is well.  

Took Emily to ballet for the first time on Saturday.  She really enjoyed it and did so well for her first time.  Only thing is the teacher was heavily preg but I guess I have come to expect such things.  Tx all booked start d/r 20 March, basline 15 April and egg collection week beginning 27 April.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Blondieh- Good to see you back! I know what you mean about a December baby, darling R is a December baby and is a bit of our joke in our house - She is the first grandchild, next came my step-sister a year later her baby was born in December, then my sisters baby born, then my step-brother baby born December last year - my mother is having 40 fits!! All 4 grandchildren born in the most expensive month!!If you can decide when you start trying for a little one then great - however, Im of the opinion that whenever a child is born is fine as long as we have another one! 

Tinx - yeah mothers day soon - yippee!! We always have 2 mothers days - we spent actual mothers day on our own (me, dh and R) and then we go out the following Sunday with mum, MIL and grandparents - spoilt or what!!?

Sue - snap ! we are sending Ruby to ballet classes too, been looking around at some classes and got talking to a friend whos little girl has been going since she was 3 (she is now 11) and an amazing dancer, wins all her competitions etc. So we are taking Ruby to her class - will be starting soon hopefully.  She already tells me she is a ballerina and does all the twirls - so cute.

xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

What a lovely day it's been. So sunny. I've been out and bought OPK's (digital so there will be no deciphering how dark the line is ) and selenium tablets too as they are suppoosed to help male and female, so we are both going to take it. So here's to another month!!! Not going to start until got a + OPK though... had a few too many BMS marathons recently so trying to chill a little for a month.

*Splodgesmum* Have you had bloods? Thinking of you.   

*Ally* Glad you had a great birthday and sounds as though you had loads of lovely presents. You definitley deserved a spoiling. 

*Jacks* Sorry to hear about all the announcements... it's so hard.  Loving the image of Tom curled up with loads of Cars stuff... cute.

*Cath* I'm with you in that if it's not "marathon" time then we hardly ever do it but that's what I'm hoping to get away from this month.  Yep my worst days are always around Af time...  When do Ballet classes start as I would LOVE for Emma to go.

*Tinx* Loving your positivity, Not long til the weekend?!  It's Monday!!!   But with you on the Mothers day thing... I can't wait... something I used to dread, now gives me so much joy. 

*Ready* Yes felt justified on not paying too much attention to the baby but wotn be able to get away with that next week... will be expected to cuddle him. Will have to see how I feel.

*Sue* Same question to you regards ballet lessons? I think Emma would look just scrumptious in ballet stuff. Great news about TX being booked... that's a good week for EC - Emma's birthday 28th April!!!    

*BlondieH* Welcome back - glad to hear that you have worked a good time for TX. I'm also trying to lose weight so sending you skinny vibes... 

*Wishing* Good luck for TTC next month - here;s hoping for a natural miracle. 

Hello to *Saskia, Debs Kerri * and anyone else that I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Sue, wow, the countdown is on! Not long now!!!! We are behind you all the way! Well, not literally as that sounds a tad pantomime horse-esque! but you know what I mean!! Ballet classes are a definate must I reckon!!! How old is the minimum age to start, any ideas?? I dont know if its too early to look into it?? 

Cath, how cute will Ruby look in her tutu!! Oh, I can see it now! We have yet to establish a firm mothers day tradition, we udes to have 2, one with my mum and co then the following or sometimes previous with mil and co. First time with willow it was just amazing! It was a huge celebration  with my parents and I got truly spoilt rotten by everyone! This year may have our day, then see my mum and then another week mil! Lofgistics are a bit tough as we have 200 miles between the 2!! We shall see, but certainly lotsa goddies to buy and recieve!!

Karin, hiya!! Its 5 days til weekend, but then I dont count today so that makes it 4, then Friday always feels like the start of the weekend, so that makes it 3 but then I dont count friday really so its just 2 days away in my way of thinking!!!!! BONKERS eh! keeps me going tho!! good idea to wait for the positive go ahead, nice to have a break have extra special days. I used my stix this month to help give some indication as to my ov as I can never tell, realised that they are over 2 years out of date after 3 days so no wonder they didnt show much!! oh well! back to guesswork!!!!

Had a good day but am shattered! Willow is getting increasinlgly willful and increasingly independent! She could give Beyonce or whoever sang Independant Woman a run for her money!!!! Also rescued my friend from herslf. She is such a wonderful woman but is soooo sad as her mum died last summer and she is very very angry and sad. Unfortunately her toddler is not good at sleeping so my friend is extra tired and sad and evertything else on top. Am pooped from helping her out emotionally again.

Well tomorrow is another day! Take care and sleep well all xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all!!!

omg, been sa here for nearly an hr tryin to catch up on all the gossip!

Well i naughtly decided to not drive sat night, so rolled in at 4.30am!!!!!!!!!! and suffered all day on sunday!!!!! 
luckil ds was a total dream all weekend and slept like an angel, day and night!!!!!

was it a mistake, bitlate now but thought i dont start to dr till 13th and been so et up about tx thought a few (whoops) drinkswouldt hurt??...( mmm shots werent part f the plan!), i sent money i dont have and have havent been out or had a social life since moved away and ds, i found  didnt have much to talk about or even really know what to say to my old mates 

will do catch upwhe read through all post....splodgesmum  

cath - how the hell didu manage 2 nights out ? lol

big hugs to ALL!!!, not see dh since wed so best go and spend time with him tonight!!!!, catch up tomorrow xxxxx

kerri xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi all,

Have been reading but feeling a bit under the weather at the mo...man flu I think so at deaths door as you can imagine....and Priya is being a bit difficult re sleep so will catch up when things are better

Love to all xxx


----------



## blondieh

Hi to all thank you for all your messages and yes i only want to be pregnant however everything has been so perfect with Scarlett that i don't want to rock the boat and if i wait till may to start treatment then we will be in our new house more sorted and make sure that Scarlett feels special if we are lucky to get pregnant and have another baby again.

Karin glad it's not just me that is on the weight project lol good luck hun

Tiger i do hope all works out for you i realyy do hun


take care girls i'm back soon xxxxxxxx
Tinx my husband has 5 children in all 4 froma previous marriage so i only try to get babies in the spare months as a joke i suppose lol anyway yes pregnant thats all i want and i don't just want to stop at 2 either/!!!!


----------



## Stokey

Good morning girls  or is it!

I have been woken again at 6:10 this morning by f*&@%$*^%g dog and Issy is so upset she just keeps crying out "noisy" I have drafted a formal letter and told her that I am going to report her and get in touch with RSPCA, I am sooooo mad I can't tell you! My DH has to sleep at my parents house when he is on nights as he can;t sleep with that thing howling! I've even recorded it onmy phone.

Sorry ladies so angry I think i'll end up battering her the way I feel! its amazing how protective you get when it starts to disrupt your child.

JAcks - Cars is cool! So cute of Tom, its lovely when they get stuck on something like that! Dr who is all Issy talks about at the mo when I ask her what se wants to play you can guarentee the answer is "Dr who"  

Cath - Hey hun, I am taking it all with a pinch of salt! I am not having periods properly at all! I think shes here then the next day its dried up so I don't know whats going on    Glad Ruby had a nice wkend so sweet that she wouldn't leave your side  

Splodge -    how did it go yesterday hun? will u find out today? sorry your not doing too well your certainly going through it hun. we're thinking of you xx

Blondieh - Good Luck hun and hopefully see you on here again soon, it will fly be hun  

Tinx - Yay Mother's day is just around the bend last year is was the day after my bday so i got spoilt all weekend yay!  No cuddles from Max yet I'm waiting patiently! can't wait to get my hands on him! surprisingly i feel no jealousy toward them at all. I think its because I know they have had problems and she has been through alot to get him, they deserve it. I know esactly what you mean about independant!! I had to drag Issy home from the park yesterday screaming and dragging her heels as she said " i haven't finished" talk about embarrased!  I wasn;t impressed!

Sue - How exciting that it starts this month hun     everything crossed love xx

Karin - Hello sweetie how are u doing, good idea about OPK's as at least you can take a little of the control and se whats going on! i like this idea of reserved energy!! I must admit I am exactly the same and think whats the point I won't get pg! i've never told dh though! think he'd b mortified. hope your ok hun xx

Saskia - Get well soon hun you sound really poorly hun take care of yourself and speak soon hun xxx

well off to face the day or the dog!!! i think i'll be having words tonight.......joy, last time i tried and she wouldn't open the door to me!! should be interesting


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi just a quick run through and wanted to reply to Stokey. I am a vet nurse and I know for a fact the RSPCA will not do anything if the dogs have food water and shelter, really frustrating but that's speaking from experience. Have you tried your local council for noise pollution I am sure you would get better results hunni, it must be awful for you and I really hope you get some relief soon   

Hi to everyone else have a good day.

Jacks x


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your kind thoughts.  

Hospital yesterday was a bit of a waste of time - the cons told me that I had been badly advised on the phone, the bleeding would definitely have been caused by the internal scan   and there was no point doing an HCG.  

Having spent 30 stressful minutes trying to park the car and another hour in the waiting room I ended up begging for a blood test just to give me some idea of how the pg is progressing.  

Needless to say I'm still waiting for the results - they should be in sometime this morning.

So the waiting goes on . . . .


----------



## Stokey

thanks Jack I was worried that would be the case! I know for a fact it doesn't get walked and is stuck in doors on its own,  does that count as neglect?? i will try the council as well.  It like mental torture and i'm in tears at some points.

thanks for the info hun

xxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

splodge - oh hun its unbelievable the incompetence sometimes, I don't blame u for wanting a test.  They don't help your stress levels at all do they?!  I hope the results come soon hun.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Ally - I would definitely report to the local authority. I had a similar case I was living in a top floor flat and there was a girl living in the ground floor flat who shall we say had an over enthusiastic sex life (dont laugh) at first yeah it was funny but then it got to the point where she wasnt working and her boyfriend would come around about 3am and they would be at it for hours and I mean it was noisy - her bedroom directly under mine and she didnt even have the courtesey to move the headboard away from the wall - it vibrated right up to my room - when you have to get up for work at 7am it was no joke!! I used to bang on the floor, put my music up but nothing worked so in the end I reported her to the council for noise disturbance - I hasten to add it never happened again!!!

Splodge -   its good news for you hun.

Jacks - have a good day yourself!!

blondieh - thanks hunny, I agree wouldnt want to be going through tx and a house move - stress city!!

Saskai - hope you feel better soon.

Kerri - you do make me laugh!! practice makes perfect - thats how I do it!!!    You poor thing nothing worse than a hangover but I bet you had a great time though!!!  Hope you are fully recovered now!

Tinx - the minimum age down here is about 3 which I think is about right, I mean at that age they know what they want to do dont they!  Ruby is really double jointed and is fab at yoga (had a great teacher of course  ) so I always assumed Id put her in for gymnastics or something but then she told me she wanted to do ballet so of course whatever she wants to do!!  Have a good day hun x

Karin - Im with you on the whole OPK thing, this is the first month since last July where I havent bought any and Im not going to - I think Im now on cycle day 10 or 11 and still havent BMS'd yet but think will have a go tonight for the next few days but not getting too paranoid about the whole thing - If its meant to be it will be...........................  Hope you have a great day babe x

As for me - feeling very upbeat today, looking forward to Friday and whatever it may bring.

xx


----------



## jrhh

Splodge      hope you get some news soon, it must be so stressful.

Tiger good for you for relaxing about everything, enjoy trying     good luck for Fri, you nervous or excited or both?

Ally no worries, just didn't want you to get more frustrated, sadly no its not counted as neglect. You could get them to come over and discuss the animals welfare but I doubt they would be interested since they are fed and watered. The Council really is your best bet. It worked for us when we have had noisy neighbours in the past.  I hope you get it sorted soon as its horrid being in that position.  

Blondieh good luck.

Saskia hope you don't develop man flu and get better soon.

Kerri wow 4am think I'm way to old these days!

Sue isn't it lovely taking them to things they like, Tom goes to a gymtots and gets so excited. Thanks for the fairydust. Had to laugh at all you Car stuff too!

Tinx   hope your friend is feeling better soon. Well done you for being so supportive.

Karin well done you on the vits etc!

Hi to anyone I've missed, crikey you ladies can  

Jacks x


----------



## splodgesmum

Well, got the results back - 27, 000!     

They think I'm further along than I first thought cos of my short cycle and early ovulation so they want to scan me THIS Thursday!     

Ohmigod!


----------



## ready4Family

splodgesmum, oh hun...wonderful news.  So happy that your bloods came back great and all is ok.  Keep those feet up and rest.


----------



## saskia b

Not much from me as still feeling rubbish but just want to say a big Yay! to splodgesmum! Fab news.... 

 to everyone, back soon promise xxx


----------



## Stokey

WOO HOO SPLODGES MUM THAT SOUNDS FAB WHAT A RELIEF!!

OOOHH THURSDAY ISN'T FAR OFF HOW EXCITING 

Hope everyone is ok and Saskia get well soon hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Splodge - congrats hun -  you must be sooooooooooo relieved - oh yeah - and dead excited!!!!

Ally - good evening little lady!

Saskia - sending you massive  

Jacks - extremely nervous and excited and the same time just wanna see what they have to say!

Ready - hello x

Hope everyone else is ok - just spent the last hour on the WII and feeling very invigorated - might push the boat out and treat myself to a yoghurt!! ooh I know how to live eh?!


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

It's absolutely pouring down here, and very windy too. YUK just when I thought Spring had sprung!!! 

*Splodgesmum* Wooooooooooooo Hooooooo fantastic news!!!!!  and a scan on Thursday, how exciting!!!

*Tinx* Loving your take on the weekend countdown - might even adopt it myself!!!  It can be exhausting supporting friends. 

*Kerri* I can't manage more than 2 glasses of wine these days without a major hangover and if you add a late night to that then I'm stuffed!!!   

*Saskia* Hope you are feeling better soon. 

*Blondieh* Keep me updated how you get on with the weight loss... I must get back into it!!!! 

*Ally* This is awful for you, it's having such an impact on you as a family. Definitley get in touch with the council re noise pollution. 

*Cath* Yep trying to take it easy this month, not even going to start opk's until cd12 so very relaxed for me compared to recent cycles!!!  It's an exciting step you are taking on Friday and how could they not like you?!!?!?!?!?! 

*Jacks* That must be a tough job at times... I used to think I'd like to do it but too weepy for all the poorly animals!!! 

*Debs* If you're there hope you are okay... haven't heard from you in a while.

*Ready* How you doing hun?

I've been good on my diet all day today and really need to get back into it otherwise all my hard work before Christmas will have been for nothing!!!  Pounds are starting to creep back on so need to get a grip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Everyone,


Karin -Im still here, just been busy with changing shifts at work, hope you and Emma are ok   

Cath - Love Ruby's new pic  

Splodgesmum - Comgrats again, great numbers and Thursday is only 2 days away   

Saskia -     Hope you feel better soon    

Tinx - The pooches are fine now, thanks for asking, DD thinks they are her ponys and will always try and climb on there backs whenever they lie down, its very funny to see   

Blondieh - TX will be here before you know it.

Ally -    

Kerri - Hope you had a nice time with DH   

R4F - Hope you are well.

fo
Sorry, i havent had much time to come on here lately, ive been reading but not posting much, im actually thinking of giving up TTC again as i feel we have wasted all this time and energy on TTC a 2nd child and still have nothing to show for it, still unsure of what to do, i dont want to give up hope but part of me wants to stop and go back to how it was before with no actual TTC'ing involved and just enjoy being a family of 3 and not forgetting our 2 dogs, i just wish we all didnt need to go through this  


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

Emma and I are off to a soft play centre this morning with some friends so that should be fun.

*Debs* Good to see you!!!  It's not easy deciding what's best for you and your family.  It's a long journey and a tough one.  Love the image of H clambering on your pooches!!! 

Hope everyone has a good day and will catch up with you all later.

Karin

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

morning all

short and sweet

splodgesmum    congrats

well the weekend antics really did kill me off, i feel terrble, major throbbing head and glands now and dosed up on painkilers 
so wanted to take ds swimming this morn as if i stay in alone another day i might just finally go mad!!!
very vey low and confusd right now so feeling ill with rain and dark skies outside doesnt help!!!  

supposed to start dr next week and at mo can barely cope with goin out the font door!!
MIL now says they may cant contbute to help towatds tx ( i know very sad havin to rely on family at our age), my dh is under pressure at work, we hate were we live, and now my step daughter got arrested last night!!!, talk of her may movin in with us or staying as her mum cant control her!!!! ohjoy, we only have a 2 bed house, skint, and to top it all i had a dear friend of 20 yrs declare his forever love for me......god i must sound a complete nightmare!!!!, why did my life get so complicated 

i dont know if i can handle all this anymore, my good friends about to have a 2nd baby, the IF is eating me up, but how can i b so selfish when dh has all this worry on top, 

sorry guys but needed to get this out somehow as no one other than my mum to talk to right now here and shes not near enough to get out the house and have a cuppa!!!...

love to all , and sorry its all about me this morn..will b back soon , big hugs to all. 
kerri xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Kerri - omg sounds like you are having a real nitemare. Doesnt it always seem the way everything happens at once.  I cant imagine what it must be like for you with regard to your step daughter - I hope its not too serious.  Feel free to vent as much frustration as you like here - we are all here to listen.  Also, your friend confessing his love for you - hell, that happens to me all the time!!! well not all the time but I too have been in that situation and to say its awkward is an understatement, hopefully you will still have a friendship at the end of it. I know tx can be really expensive, we must have spent over £30k with all our tx (all private) so I do understand the money can be a major factor in deciding to have tx or not. 

Karin - Enjoy your morning hunny - sounds like you are feeling more positive  

Debs -    we all know how you feel chicks, all this ttc is just so awful and it does take over our lives.  I often think have I wasted the last 2 years of Ruby's life not concentrating on her but ttc but then I think no, we are still living life to the full with her but still wanting her to have a sibling - I hope we are doing the right thing with adoption but then Ill never know if I dont try.

Am at work today and a busy day ahead - I am still shaking with anger though, was the victim of a road rage incident this morning and where I would normally keep a level head I ended up screaming at the woman to 'keep her F*****G Wig on' and some more rather choice words as she was screaming at me telling me where and where I couldnt park outside my own office I might add - as you can imagine I was not happy!!


----------



## Tinx

Splodgesmum YIPPEE with a capital P!!!! Really great news! cant wait to hear all about the scan!!!! So happy for you angel

Ally, soooo sorry about all the dog stress. We live in hell with our neighburs too, dogs barking all hours, mess, shouting, you name it! I hate em and would happily promote voodoo dolls for them if I was that way inclined!! Hope that you get it sorted. Have been down the enviro route here and after weeks of note taking and evidence gathering, they said they can see no probs and that there is nothing they can do other than offer mediation, I told them in fine detail where they could stick their mediation! suffice is to say, we are still suffering. Hope its all better for you babe.

Debs, omg, i sooooo know what you mean honey, I could have written your post. Its all so hard and when to stiop is another stressful decision to make and yet one that you never can or want to. Hope that you are able to find some peace asap, sending you huge hugs.

Cath, road rage-rs are poo! I have met a few in my time and I always scream, swear and then burst into tears! Its my special system!! Hope that you calm down soon and have a safe drive home.

Mum and dad are cisiting, first time since Willow was tiny. Mum cant come as she is disabled and has to lay down a lot of the time and my bed is not comfy enough nor is my spare bed, BUT they have just bought a new and very expensive matress for my spare bed and it being treid today! So, mum is laying down, Willow is asleep, unlike yesterday, dad is reading the paper and here I am! I am just off to walk the dog mind you so pray that willow stays asleep!!

Kerri, honey, are you ok? No pms of late and you dont sound very chirpy. I am soo sorry about your sd, what a nightmare, that and the job and cash worries its all too much. Let alone having all that and about to start dr. Can anyone help you out at all? Are social services involved with sd? You need a break babe. At least ds son seems to be sleeping better?

Saskia, Hope that you feel better soon angel, big hugs and warm blankety feelings coming your way.

Lots of thoughts for you all, sorry no more time for personals but thinking of you all.

Take care and back later if poss, Tinx xx


----------



## jrhh

Afternoon Ladies,

Saskia hope you feel better soon  

Tinx great news on having your family to stay , enjoy.

Splodgesmum FAB NEWS what a relief for you and check your results, yippee!

Karin give yourself a pat on the back on being good. I am eating everything at the mo, must be the drugs from the IVF. Hope you enjoyed the softpaly. Think I enjoy it just as much as Tom when we go  

Tiger      to that woman, hope you feel a bit better now, how dare she!

Debs, I totally understand how you feel. This our last ditch attempt and if this doesn't work then I simply can't face another go. Like you say we have also wasted so much time and had so much heartache that I am determined not to miss out anymore on Tom and "what could be" but simply enjoy "what can be"    

Hello to everyone else. 

Had a lovely morn with a friend and her little boy and stayed for lunch. It was lovely as I was having a stress this morn as I have been getting af pains and have loads of energy back so have a feeling this isn't working.  
Tom is having a nap so I'm off for a cuppa. Have a lovely afternoon ladies.

Jacks x


----------



## jrhh

Kerri I just wanted to send you some      and hope things gwt a little easier soon.

Jacks x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Tinx - how wonderful having your mum and dad to visit - hope you are all having a lovely day. Dreading seeing my fellow road rager when I leave the office tonight as she is parked just up the road - oh well, my cars bigger than hers!!! 

Jacks - Feel fine now hunny thanks!! (and Debs) I understand where you are coming from, last July we said it was definitely our last attempt at ICSI for financial and emotional reasons we were in fact so determined never to try tx again that we took the choice not to freeze any embies. The whole journey has had such a grip on us that we were even contemplating another ICSI cycle later this year I know in my heart I could not handle it and that is why we are now focusing on adoption, I know we would be extremely happy as a family of 3 but the yearning of wanting more is getting stronger each day so I know I have to progress further.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## DiamondDiva

All round are needed i think      .


It looks like we all feel the same, i know i dont want to give up trying but i wish i could be naive about it all and just get a normal BFP like everyone else, it makes it harder as Dh now doesnt want to do the DFET as he wants to TTC naturally for longer but i really dont see anything happening that way, who knows what will happen though, looks like i'll be her for a while longer  


Cath - We'd love to look in to adoption further but we discoverd they wouldnt let us do it as we are moving to Eire next year and we wouldnt be allowed to move out of Scotland with an adopted child or we would have pursued it.

Tinx - Think we all feel the same, dont want to take any time away from our LO's but cant give up the dream of having another child at the same time, its so hard to know what to do for the best    Im sure Willow is loving all of thew extra attention with her grandparents with you just now.


Sorry, only a quickie as at work, its DH and my 16 year dating anniversary at Easter ahe he told me i can choose a new bag as my gift so ive been trying to decide what to get, been looking at Chanel jumbo flap bags but cant get the idea of another Hermes one out of my head and i can only get 1, i should say the Hermes one would be pre-loved as i cant afford a new one   but my other 3 are pre-loved too and i love them to bits, H loves them too and tries to carry them around on the crook of her arm just like mummy


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs -   
The adoption and moving is something that is also worrying me - as you know dh would love to go back to Australia and it is a high possibility but now too sure how adoption view it? At the moment Im not going to mention anything about it to the agency as it is not a definite.  Now (suprisingly) im not that into bags, I have a couple of special ones but tend to stick with them I would be tempted to go for Chanel!! I have a Balenciaga which I use every day - bought it in NY and I love it.

Cath x


----------



## jrhh

Cath adoption is something I am considering but it terrifies me to think how Tom would adapt. I would be seriously interested in "chatting" about it with you maybe I could pm you?

Debs oooo  happy bag shopping    nothing like a bit of retail therapy!

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

       to all of you.

Debs - Have fun choosing your bag. It is difficult knowing when to say enough is enough when TTC - worried that if it doesn't work for me this time that I won't be able to let go.  Hope you reach a decision you are both happy with  

Cath - Sorry you had to put up with road rage - don't know what some people's problem is.  Loads of luck for Friday.

Jacks - Hope you are doing OK.  When is test day?      

Kerri - Poor you - so sorry you are having a rough time - that is all you need at the moment  

Slodgesmum - So pleased that everything is going OK.  Loads of luck for your scan      

Tinx - Great that you have found a way for your mum to visit.  Hope Willow is enjoying having her gradparents around.

Karin - Hope soft play was fun.  I don't know what the minimum age for ballet is here but I would think 3 would be the best age to start because they go in on their own and that is when they started doing things on their own when we used to go to tumbletots.  Know what you mean about looking cute in ballet outfit - some of the other children were all kitted out and looked lovely - definitely be getting Emily outfit soon.

Ally - Hope you can get something sorted with your neighbours.  

Saskia - Hope you feel better very soon.

Hi R4F, Blondie, Strawbs, Pots and anyone else. 

Been to the GP this afternoon to beg HIV and Hep tests on NHS - bit worried at first because he thought he couldn't do them anymore but all seems OK.  Blood test next Friday and smear test next Thurs - so two days to spend at Doctor (joy).  Spent long time yesterday researching where to get my drugs from this time because this is the first time I won't have got them through clinic.  Haven't been able to ring anywhere because I haven't got my prescription yet but just looking at the online pharmacies some have Gonal F about £100 cheaper than my clinic - so definitely worth it.  Anyway starting to ramble now.  Hope everyone is well.

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Hi all!

My head is all over the shop, I NEED to rant! Hold onto your horses and get a cuppa, it may all come flooding out!!

Ok, here goes...

I have been preparing and psyching myself up to go for FET in May, that being said, starting after my April AF. This is for various reasons, including, not having tx or a potential bfn around dd 2nd birthday. I want to plan and enjoy her special day ( well month really) with a clear head. also if it was a bfp, still wnat that time to be about dd and not the good news. So, with that in mind, we have tx May time or after the big event in Sept/Oct but then we have the risk of a potential bfp and due date being around dd bday which we also dont want. I know, it sounds like planning gone mad, and I guess it is, but I really dont want anything to come in the way of Willow and her special birthdate. I am worred about tx and the posible side effects and how they will effect me as with IVF I was badly knocked out with depression and DREAD that happening as I dont want Willow to be affected by it or to see me like that. So, I am anxious about it all, but time is ticking and all that. I really want to do it this year and not near xmas either! So, for us, May was perfect BUT!!!..., I have realised that I have got my dates very mixed up! For me to have had the treatment, 2ww and result all over by the end of May ( So we can have a week away that is already booked end of May and accept the result) I need to start tx with my March AF, not April. March af is due in 2 weeks!! This means starting the day 21 treatment etc in 5 weeks. OMG. Am I ready? Am I strong enough to go through it all, will I be able to pick myself up after a bfn? Will I cope with being pg?? Do I wait til Aug/Sept and do it then ( forgoing a booked holiday to Spain in Sept ), can I really cope with dd and a newborn? Should I wait another year?? Am I prepared enough? Am I bonkers to be even considering tx with all these worries OH HELP! I was so getting used to the idea of April/May and this all seems a sudden shock and I dont know that I can get my head round it in time? Its horrid as with tx you wont know what its like and therefor how you will cope until you start tx. For everyone else its all so much easier, none of this planning and tx comlplication. Do we upset the apple cart and try for number 2 or do we live with our magical 3some?? oh hell. I know that noone can answer all this except me and dh, but mainly me of course, it really all falls on me and my failyure of a body and I honestly just dont know what to do. 

Sorry to waffle on and have such a me post but I am really struggling. April/May felt hopeful this now feels panic-y maybe I just need to talk to dh and sleep on it. Oh I hate my body. I am sooooo let down by it. I sooooooooo resent all those other mums who fall pg at the drop of a hat lket alone pair of trousers and pants!

Ok, gonna stop now. Huge appologies and hope you all understand how I feel, I am sure that you do.

Night, Tinx xx


----------



## kerribluecat

tinx       of course we understand, as i know for sure its whats speaks in my mind day in and day out too xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hope  feel better soon,...and U R NOT a failure, none of us are!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

I'm sorry girls but I'm not feeling to great either 
 Tinx  I think i'm going to join you in your depression
I have done nothing but cry today and my face looks so puffy I feel so down- rock bottom
Things have not gone well with neighbour as i decided to go round and try to have a friendly word and she basically has just shrugged her shoulders and said fill your boots do what u want u can't touch me deal with it, I came away feeling sick to the stomach and dh looks practically suicidal.
I thought I had cracked it period wise today as had real blood this morning but by dinner it had gone, this is the third time and now i feel so empty and have sobbed this pm, my lousy body can't get pg and now it can't even bleed. don't know what to do ladies as i am so frightened to go to docs as i feel like i am opening a whole other can of worms, deep down i feel like something isn't quite right.
i'm so sorry for the me post and depression but no-one else gets it.


----------



## saskia b

Wowee lots to catch up on, not sure I'll manage it all but will try....

Tinx- Huge   coming right back at ya darling, so many questions and not sure I can help with them all but I think March AF must just feel very close for you and your head just isn't ready, it takes time to psychologically prepare, and you would have worked through all of this between now and tx but time has galloped a bit hey. BUT! Think of it as having a new bubba in your arms even sooner than you thought! Also I have been wondering about FET...what does it involve in terms of drugs for you? I thought it would just be like having ET without all the previous DR and EC?  Hope you can work it all out babe  

Kerri- Yikes, sounds like someone is piling it on for you when you could do without it! When are you due to start tx? I know times are hard for lots of people at the moment but your MIL must understand the enormity of pulling out now.....you must be so fed up! And how do you get on with SD? How old is she? Big hugs to you lovely...will pm you later xx

Ally- Oh gawd love how awful for you! I love dogs but shame about the owners sometimes   Hope you find a solution somehow...maybe time to send in the heavies...  Can't imagine how you must be feeling, do you have a neighbourhood meeting of any kind, could you see if anyone else has the same problem and get together some collective evidence to try and lay on a bit of pressure? Citizens advice? The AF thing must be driving you quite nuts too honey, maybe you need an AF dance??
                                                                                                                 

Not quite as impressive as your dances honey but I'm a beginner   Hope it helps a smidgen or if not then hope it just cheers you up, much love to you xx

Debs- Yep same here, wondering if we are concentrating too much on our hopes and dreams and in the mean time am losing precious time with Priya  (well not really but feels like my mind is elsewhere sometimes and I am not making the most of time wit her while she is little) So it sounds like we are all pretty much feeling the same   Group hug!  

Cath- Ooh your incident with the road rage witch made me all cross too...I get so wound up so quickly sometimes and the most horrendous language can leave my lips and I have NO IDEA where it comes from!!  But I quietly congratulate myself later especially if its quite witty and cutting...  Good luck for friday I'm sure they will LOVE you...its the first step to an exciting adventure too...how exciting  

Karin- Hope you enjoyed the soft play with friends, have you had to meet up with friend and new baby yet? My neighbour has been home a while now and I have a pressie all ready at the door but can't bring myself to go round yet...Don't be too harsh on yourself re the weight loss...little steps can feel easier sometimes...says she who is going backwards in great leaps at the mo....  

Sue- OOH not long now for you honey, let me know how you get on with your meds research...would be interested to know if its cheaper elsewhere. Bloods all over and done with now thats good, first step over with  

Ready- How are you honey? I thought we had a sunny spring like week ahead, and then we just had a heavy snowfall a few hours ago...  Didn't settle though... How is it over there? Give that bump a rub from me....

Jacks- Sorry I have lost track...are you on 2ww? Really hope its going ok, and not driving you too nuts... 

Splodgesmum- How are you feeling? More relaxed and excited I hope?  

Hope I haven't missed anyone but if so its not intentional....big hello!

Well I am much better thanks for all your kind wishes, not sure what was going on but felt full of a cold, earache etc for days and now nothing....  but for some reason Priya has been going nuts about going to bed too, waking at night screaming and it got me down a bit, generally felt miserable all week but things are looking up now. Touch wood etc things seem better....

I too have been full of questions about tx and when to do it, whether to do it but no real question just going over things in my head. I have a holiday booked for end of May but have cancelled it partly for money and partly because I want to get on with tx and not wait. But in some ways I think the hol would do us good and then tx could start after....  Also I wonder if I have cysts again leftover from previous Gonal-F and therefore maybe I will have to postpone tx? Dh is adamant though....

Ho hum....

Night night ladies thanks for all your kind wishes over the past few days....sending a virtual hug to each and every one of ya xx

Saskia  xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ladies

oh my goodness where do I start................................... Isnt it wonderful that when some of us are down, others are there to pick us up! Now its my turn...Im ususally the one who is down and depressed and you lovelies lift my spirits so as Im feeling ok I will try!!!

Ally - you poor love   what horrid cruel neighbours you have, dont know how you managed to walk away, I think I would have kicked off big time. I would continue with your plan - definitely report them to the council or even ring the police if it becomes an unreasonable hour.  As for your af   ooh I could kick her ****!! Can you visit your GP again? tell them you are not leaving until they give you provera (or whatever it is called) it will do the job definitely 100%   

Tinx - questions, questions - our heads often feel like they are spinning dont they! completely understand about the timing issues for everything.  I would say bite the bullet and do it next month, no point in waiting, you know you want to go for tx so why put it off.  I found taking all the drugs etc. whilst having Ruby was ok, not too bad, you will instinctively keep it together whilst you are around Willow and if you get depressed or down you will do all your crying/ranting when she has gone to bed or you are on your own (thats what I did) Ruby was unaware of any injections etc.  the only thing was in my 2ww I told her mummy has a bad tummy so I couldnt pick her up and she was fine, she helped me get into her chair and so on and Im sure your dh will be as attentive as mine was and do most things for you.  I think you should go for it   

Saskia - you need some big   too

Sue - fab news you can get your HIV etc on NHS - we are lucky enough to have ours done on NHS too.  As for drugs, not sure about that one, our doc said if we were to try tx again that we could also look independently to fund the drugs but I wouldnt know where to start - maybe worth asking your gp?

Jacks - yeah sure hunny, pm away!!! I must admit that is my biggest fear, how Ruby will adapt to a new sibling, I mean if she saw me pg, then she would have 9 months to see the baby growing and get used to it all - like she did when my sis was pg, was there throughout it all and was so excited when the baby was born.  She is always asking for a brother or sister to play with and I know she will adapt well in time but as time goes by she is getting older and is used to being 'spoilt' I would be lying if I said I wasnt nervous and terrified about it but at the end of the day I have to look at the bigger picture and know Im doing the right thing for all of our futures.

Last day of work this week for me and and really nervous about tomorrow - will be a mad cleaning freak tomorrow and have bought some special choccie biscuits for my visitor!!!

xx


----------



## jrhh

Oh Ladies I want to send you all a massive       

Cath I have everything crossed for you tomorrow, let us know how it all goes. Thanks for the offer of the PM. I shall see how this 2ww pans out and if its neg after some time I may consider that route. I understand all your fears as thats what has stopped me, its all just so hard isn't it.

Ally   have to say I am furious with your neighbours. I would def seek police advice and also talk to the council. Go the the doc's hun and see what they say, you will only bury yourslef deeper if you don't and you taking control again is so important.

Tinx I would go for it too. I went into to this one sooner than I had planned and it was the best way. No real time to panic and worry. Ds was great and I also said mummy's tummy is sore and still am saying that so he tries to help me when I'm lifting him etc and when he comes for cuddles. Only you can make the decison though  

Sue I got my drugs independently and used a company called Healthcare At Home, the service was superb and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them, they were one of the cheapest too. Test day is the 12th and I'm terrified and going mad  

Saskia glad your all feeling much better. Its so hard deciding when to start isn't it.

Splodgesmum hope everything is now back on track and you are relaxed and happy  

Hi to everyone else and I'm sending some more     to everyone as I think we all need them at the mo.

Have to say I'm having a blip too and feel fairly sure that af is on her way. I am trying really hard to stay focused and took myself out for some retail therapy this morn. I forgot how hard this wait is. Af is due on Sunday and really feel like it will arrive. Heyho I know the symptoms are so similar. Trying not to drive myself  

Take care ladies.

Jacks x


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh im having one of those days today  

the thoughts of realiastion that we prob wont have anymore if we dont have tx   but we cant afford that either at the min so it may never happen   i know we have the boys but it doesnt stop me wanting another baby so much   i just feel like being on me own at the min


----------



## Tinx

oh ladies.

I am in tears again as I sit here but luckily they are happy rather than sad. I am so overwhelmed by all of your support and kindness. I knew that you would all help and that ranting would be understood on here!!! I have calmed down and got my head around it all much more today. I know that if we didnt go for tx, that we would still be ttc naturally and that it would be a waste of time yet we would go for it anyway! That would purely lead to stress stress and more stress! It would carry on like that until we eventually did go ahead wth tx, so why prolong the agony I say!! DH and I chatted for HOURS last night, he was such a rock ( as always) and is really supportive. So, I think we will go ahead with it all at this earlier stage!! Not 100% decided but certainly calmer anmd more hopeful and the thought of holding a wee one again, is just miracle upon miracle! hope it all works.

Huge appologies but cant do lots of personals as off out to gp soon and got to eat, wake Willow and get ready to get there in time. But thanks so much all of you, especially Saskia and Cath your words in particular have really touched a chord. You have made me think more calmly and get a grip oin the perspective oif all this, the bigger picture is that i want a little precious bundle, and that I am gonna get through it and that I can have help. Saskia, would you ot be able to still have a well needed hol and start tx after, you will be more relaxed and maybe cope better? Can you get a gp referal to do some tests in the meantime?? Hope that you are ok babe. Thanks for everything xx Cath, great that you are so upbeat. thanks for that! Did you see road rager last pm?? Best wishes for tomkorrow, dont try too hard, just be yourself and relax. you are all working towards the same goal, of providing a little one with a happy and stable family woith oodles of love to give and recieve, you will blow her away!! Best wishes xx

Sorry that its all gone soo nasty with your neighbour Ally. I am socked and angry for you. Do go to the police and enviromental people. Are your neighbbours the owners or tennants as you could maybe go to housing people Reall hope that things calm down a bit.

Jacks, sooooo praying that its not af. thiking of you hon. Thanks also for your kind words xx

ok, must dash. Thanks again everyone, feeling more sane by the minute! hope it lasts!!! xxxx Tinx xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jacks - I was convinced af was gonna show but got my BFP last time around - as you say though the symptoms are exactly the same, another cruel side effect from mother nature!! Not long to go now - hang on in there.     

Wishing - ah hunny, so sorry you are feeling like this, we can all totally relate to you - I know what its like to want to be alone but we are all here for you if you wanna let off steam or have a good old cry.

Tinx - well you sound much more positive today so am pleased that you and dh have talked and decided to go for it - I think you will cope just beautifully!!  Didnt see road rager hag last night but she better not cross my path again    hope your gp appointment goes well.

xx


----------



## jrhh

Thanks Tiger and Tinx, guess I need to just keep going and hope.

Tinx great to read that you are feeling more positive and whoo hoo on the treatment decision.

Ready      all I can say is we do understand and you take care     

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

There are certainly plenty of   required here.  Love to you all.

Jacks - I had such bad AF pains with my BFP that they woke me up at night.  As you say AF and preg produce the same symptoms.  Sending more         

Cath - Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Choc biscuits sound like a good idea.

Tinx - Glad you are thinking more clearly.  My thoughts with this cycle was that am I ever really going to be totally ready - the fear is always in the back of your mind - so you really just have to go for it.  I think that the more you think about it the more likely you are to talk yourself out of it.  Remember we are here to help you through     

Wishing -       I think we can all see where you are coming from - we are always here to vent to.

Saskia - Glad you are feeling better.  Hope you get sorted for when to start.

Oh Ally - I really feel for you.  What an awful woman.  I can only suggest the same as the others get everyone involved that you can.  Sorry as well that AF is still playing up and everything is going to seem a lot worse if you are sleep deprived.  Really hope you get everything sorted.      

Hello everyone else.

Feeling a bit tired - had a couple of disturbed nights - Emily has nasty cough and has been unsettled.  She is asleep at the moment - hope I get a good night tonight.

Sue x


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi guys, sorry to hear so many people having such a hard time at the moment. I think planning tx 2nd time around is in some ways even harder because you have so much to think about with a LO already and not knowing how it will affect them. We went through all the same dilemmas about starting tx this year because of Alex's birthday in June. It is very hard. 

Also, *Ally *so sorry that things with your neighbour have reached such a low - where do people get off behaving like that? 

Anyway, I'm not feeling too great either after this morning's crap appt at the hospital. The scan was a complete waste of time and has only served to increase my anxiety. 

They don't think I'm as far forward as they said on Tuesday  so it was still too early to conclusively see the HB. They did see the fetal pole and fetal echo so the pg has progressed since last week. They also saw a 'pulse' but couldn't decide if it was a maternal pulse or the HB. 

They did say if it was the HB that it was too slow to be a healthy baby and I would miscarry sad. Great eh?         

So, I have to wait an agonising week before going back next Thursday for a repeat scan.   

Wish I'd just waited anyway now.


----------



## Tinx

Oh splodges, I am sooooooooooo sorry. What a nightmare you are having. This little tinker is defo causing a lot of fuss! Must be a girl with all this attention it requires! Hope that you have some comfort and company. Dont understand how they can go back on your last results. Sweetheart what a awful time. Sending you such huge huge hugs and prayers.

I do feel stronger today although how long it will last is anyones guess!!!! I know that I think FAR too much, about this and indeed every little thing ever!! I must try and think and worry less and just enjoy the moment! Note to self...chill out chicken!!

Sue, thanks for your words, you are right, the more I think the more I worry and the more I talk myself out of it. So sickening that we have to all go thrugh all this [email protected], we would not be like this if it all just happened naturally. Sometimes I could just scream!

ok, must go dinner wont cook itself and I am already well late due to being on here!

Take care everyone, sleep well and poorly ones, feel better soon, Afs sort yoursleves out and 2wwers come on you bfp!!

Love all round xx


----------



## jrhh

Splodges I really don't know what to say as no words will help make you feel better. Have to say I am quite annoyed at the hospital. Surely with a great blood result they may be wrong, esp if things weren't that clear?  could you have a private scan elsewhere to help put your mind at rest. A week is way too long for you to wait         Oh hun how bloody horrid for you.

Sue thanks for the support and fairydust, I hope Emily feels better soon and you get some well deserved rest.

Tinx think we are all way to guilty of worrying over everything, glad you feel stronger today, good for you, its just such a vicious circle this b****y infertility stuff hey!

I'm shattered tonight think I will get an early night. Dh is working away for a couple of days so I can have the bed all to myself    

Jacks x


----------



## saskia b

Hi all....

Just a quick one from me...

Jacks- Ooh starfish! I hate my dh working nights but doing starfish in bed is just so nice sometimes!!! Haha   Try and stay positive if you can sending you lots of   and   and   for your BFP!

Splodgesmum- Oh how frustrating, like we don't have enough to worry about!! Like someone else suggested you could book a private scan but that may just add to the worry. Got everything crossed for you hun, there's nothing you can do now except let dh look after you, get your feet up and try and relax (sounds so easy doesn't it?) thinking of you

Cath- Good luck for tomorrow, choccie biscuits would work for me....  and hey the weekend starts early for you...Yay!

Tinx- So glad you're feeling brighter and more settled in your decision making even if its not yet set in stone. Think I am going to be behind you in tx but will be nice to share the journey...Kerri and Sue too having tx soon so that will be good

Ally- Hope you're ok darling, thinking of you  

Sue- Oh no I have had some unsettled nights recently with Priya, its soooo frustrating when things suddenly change, hope she's better for you tonight  

Kerri- How you doing? Hope things are better than yesterday, are you still feeling poorly? x

wishing4 miracle- sorry you sound so down at the moment....this whole thing completely sucks doesn't it? sending you a  

Well I have had a good day of doing washing, cleaning, cooking etc...such a domestic goddess....NOT!   But I have a sense of achievement so thats good..... 

Saskia xx


----------



## strawbs

Just popping by to send some       which are very ,uch needed on this thread!!

Splodges mum, even a day can make so much difference in what they can see at this stage, try to remain calm (says me who was an almost weekly scanner with my LO      )       

hi ladies, not even going to relay my news but briefly, still no af feel like crying.  and still a poorly baby who has now shot down on his centile chart and the docs says not much they can do as he is drinking (he has gone from way over 75th to under 50th centile) fed up fed up fed up.  Also dh trying to arrange a weekend with hsi freinds (pg one), who I can't stand at the best of times, could do 
without it really

cath GL with the SW visit tomorrow    

strawbs xx


----------



## Stokey

hello

thanks everyone for the kind thoughts, things have gotten worse today, it looks like DH has lost his job as redundancy is in pipeline and as he was last one in!  if this is the case we are up poo creak without a paddle and think tx wil have to go by the by as it would be another mouth to feed and think dh is scared, its not easy getting work at the min with recession. And its sods law as I think saskia's dance worked yesterday as I had proper bleed this morning and am due to start pill tomorrow, i have follicle tracking booked for 18th! what do i do?! god girls i'm a real mess at the moment can't stop crying which isn't like me, i feel so low.
i'm sorry i'm not being so great with personals i'l try and make a mends
lots of     for splodge you must be going through a worse hell than me and i just hope its too early to see HB, its very good that they can see a fetal pole hun thinking of  u hun xx
Cath - GOOD LUCK hun for tomorrow i'll be wanting to know how it goes, i think your amazing and very brave. i think i'd have gone after the cow in the car and taken some aggression out on her! the way i'm feeling, and i'd probably be locked up by now!
strawbs -    you poor thing what CD is it now? and poor baby its worrying for you sweet, is he poorly? He'll catch up soon on the cetntile. sending lots of love hunny xxx
well tv went on extra loud this morning at 5:30am next door, she did say shes not going to be quiet anymore!! and then as soon as she went at 6:10am the dog started its long pitiful howl! It carried on all day as usual, I am going to take this further even if i get solicitors involved. So much cr*p going on at moment can things get worse??
big hellos to
Tinx, Sue, Kerri, Jacks, Debs, ready,Karin,pots,wishing and an extra one for saskia for the fab dance, it worked! 

thanks for being there girls

ally xxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

ally          FYI, the best thing you can do re the neighbours from hell is call the council, they will advise you to start keeping a diary on disruptions, if you have another neighbour who could do the same it will add fuel to the fire.  Sorry about your dh but if it was me and tx I would carry on, you can always find ways to save money I am sure!  I am so impatient though.

my af is about cd65-70, not even counting, think it is my pcos well and truly back hoping having a baby may have helped, but it appears alas no

xx


----------



## splodgesmum

*Ally *that's so crap about impending redundancy - this recession is just nightmareish isn't it? 

Hi to everyone else, just a quick post from me cos feeling v sick and need to have a nap while Alex is asleep.

My lovely adorable IVF consultant has offered to scan me next Tuesday for free. She is so sweet and I totally trust her so will trust what she has to say too. If I'm going to hear bad news I'd rather hear it from her .

Hugs for everyone who needs them   .


----------



## kerribluecat

mornin

spodgesmum -  , im sure all wll be fine, thinkin of u at this confusin time for  xxxxxxxxs x

ally  this resseccion is haiiting many hard, lots of my friends r at risk with their jobs, its very scary!!!!, wewant to move but our house has dopped morethan 20k so stuck for while now , big hugs

will b back soon but ds is pulling at my leg to play!!!!..best go..will carry on in a min mo xxxxx

oohhh im lovin this sunshine, its the best medicine ever, sending lots of happy vibes to u all!!!                                                  

kerri x... i think i have sprayed to much bach remedy down my gob ths morn    

xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not being around.  I've done my back in and can hardly walk.  Seeing doctor later as can't even stand up straight at the moment, not ideal with a toddler charging around.

Big   for everyone as it sounds like  we all need it.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, poor you with your back.  I suffer from back pain with flare ups so totally sympathize.  Hope it recovers real soon.  Do you have help with Emma?


----------



## jrhh

Oh Ladies       

Kerri your comment re the bach remedy really made me giggle!

Splodge thats great hun I shall everything crossed for Tues         

Karin hope you feel better soon, backpain is just horrid. Take care.

Ally oh hun what can I say, life can be sh s**t sometimes. I am soooooo sorry to hear about dh's job. I hope he finds another one soon. I understand your uncertainty with the trt. The best thing is to have a chat with dh and then decide together. As for the woman next door contact the police and the council to find the best possible course of action. You really don't need this on your plate too.

Strawbs sorry to hear about your babe has he been ill?      

Cath hope it went well today, can't wait to hear your news.

Hi to everyone else.

I have tried to be more positive today and Tom has been adorable and I have lots of snuggles which has made me realise that I am so lucky anyway, so if this fails I shall pull myself together and just hold me little one a little tighter for a while.

Hope everyone gets some happier news over the weekend.

Take care

Jacks xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello everyone

I have read but will be back for personals tomorrow.  Just to let you know today went really well, SW was so lovely - she seemed to really like us which is a good thing, Ruby was a tinker did all the things to embarrass us as you can imagine!! but all in all she was here for about 2 hours and feel really positive.  We are booked on the preparation course in June so really excited.  Will tell more tomorrow.

Ally  
Splode  
Karin 
Tinx 
Kerri 
Sue 
Saskia 
Ready 
Jacks  
Strawbs 

Seems like you all need one right now!

xx


----------



## Tinx

OMG its all going (.) (.) up

Soooooooo sorry that we all seem to be having a rotten time of it at the mo. This has happened before on here, we seem to be in a up and down cycle together.  Sooooooo glad that we are all here for each other.

Jacks you defo sound more positive today and that is wonderful, hugs from our precious ones make all the difference. Keep on squeezing and hope that you have a happy weekend.  

Karin, sweetheart, what have you done? Are you coping? What did the dr say?? I hope that the pain is easing by the time you read this. Get well soon angel.  

Cath hon, how did it go today? Dying to hear from you. Was she hypnotised by your choccie biccies!!??  

Kerri, LOVING the bach remedy od scenario!!!! How funny!!! You certainly sounded chipper so may invest in a few more bottles myself!!! Have a great weekend.     

Splodges,  what BRILLIANT news re scan, thank heavens for wonderful people out there! Am sure you wont need to hear bad news but alswys better coming from someone you like and trust. Is dh going with you? Hope all goes swimmingly, cant wait to hear your happy news xx     


Ally, oh my god, honey I am so so so sorry to hear all your worries. I hope that if dh is made redundant that at least he gets a good pay out. Will he easily be able to get another job do you think? Does he have good transferable skills that could appky to many posts or is he specialised and therefore hopefully in demand?? Can you see your gp re all the stress and ask for some meds to help you sleep or relax?? I am wondering if she/he may then write to the counil on your behalf?? A professional supporting your case and all that? Am noit suggesting you take the meds if you dont want but it just shows him/her how stressed you are and the impact that the neighbour is having on your life. God its times like that we all need to know a few "heavies" to send round!!! Hope that you are ale to stay calm and sane. Thinking of you soooo much honey. I will send you some reiki if you dont mind?? Take care babe xx       

Strawbs, so sorry about your darned af, what is going on, can the gp help? Hope that your wee one picks up soon. I am sure that he will given time. Hope he feels better very very soon, its such a worry xx  Willow was always TINY, barely on the 25% for many many months, now she is a whopper!! 98% for both weight and height! I blame daddy!! He is too tall!!!   

Saskia, I LOVE your starfish analogy!!!! OOOH I may just have to kick dh outa bed so I can say I have starfished!!!!! Lovely!!!! Great to feel all domestic! I am abit of a dometicity freak and love to make and tick off lists!!! Know that satisfied feeling well! good on ya!!  

Jacks,  Enjoy the bed, peace and quiet of a weekend to yourslef! Although I always miss dh when away, I love the tidiness, the lack of his clutter all over the shop, the quiet non snoring interpted sleep I get and ...I could go on  for hours! Have a great weekend!  

All good here still I am glad to report!! Willow and I have had a lovely day, and as Kerri rightly pointed out, the sun makes all the difference! i am abit of a sun worshipper and am far happier when its sunny!! Lots of craft gone on here, as well as walk, snuggles and playing! BLISS! Long may it continue! Off to a NCT nearly new sale tomorrow, hope to pick up plenty of bargains!!

Take care and all have restful and as happy as poss weekends xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, wonderful news that your meeting with the adoption person went so well.  You're on your way!  How exciting!       Any child will be extremely lucky to have you as a mommy.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Slodgesmum -       Glad you have managed to get an earlier scan - so hope that everything is OK.

Tinx - Those NCT nearly news sales are really good - hope you pick up some bargains.  Glad the sun has helped today - it always makes me feel better too.

Cath - Glad everything went well today.

Jacks - Glad you are feeling more positive today.         

Karin - Sorry you have hurt your back.  I hurt mine last year when I picked up Emily at a funny angle.  Was agony for about three weeks - you have my sympathy.  Hope Dr was able to help - mine just prescribed pain killers and gave me the number for NHS physio direct.  Feel better soon.    

Ally -         Sorry everything is going badly.  Did you start pill today?

Strawbs -      

Hello Ready, Kerri, Saskia, Debs and anyone else.   to all.

Nothing planned for the weekend except back to ballet again tomorrow.  Still being woken up by Emily coughing but doesn't seem to be waking her now.  Try to have a lie-in tomorrow.

Sue x


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi all, just a quick hello and wonderful news about your adoption meeting Cath - how exciting!  

Oh, and yes dh is coming to the scan  .

Only four more sleeps      .


----------



## blondieh

Splodges Mum i'm thinking of you hun i just know all will be great xxxxxxxxxxxx

Carin i'm so happy things went well xxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

Hello my lovelies wrote a wonderful long post and lost it   had a fab long walk today just the 3 of us and it seemed to clear our heads a bit!  We are prepared for the worst job wise and as he has only been there 3 months he won't get a pay out, but we are insured for 12 months mortgage wise which is a relief.  Dh and I have talked about this before more me than him but since this has been looming over our heads we have been discussing emigrating to OZ,  I would love to live there (even though I've never been) i seem to have this longing to be there, strange I know.  3 of my friends have moved over there and they say its the best thing they ever did.  So we'll see how it goes we are going to start looking into it properly.

Well I took my first pill today   excited but nervous as I don't handle drugs very well, strangely i feel calmer than i thought. My period is almost non exsistent which is strange for me but I have been told that some women only bleed 2-3 days and lightly, I wondered if its because I have been excersising regularly since xmas?? Can this affect your periods? so I guess the ball is well and truly moving eeeekkk!

KArin - Hugs sweetie I hope your back heals soon, back pain is excruciating hun so you have my sympathy rest up and be good to yourself. xx

Cath - So pleased it went well hun and very excting I agree with ready they are going to be so lucky to have a mummy and daddy like you guys,xx

Splodge - I have everything crossed that little nugget is just shy and that a HB can be seen clearly on thurs and that is so nice that its with someone you feel comfatable with, i'll be thinking of you sweetie, 

jacks - aren;t those cuddles just the best and make your heart melt we are so lucky with our LO's i could just burst sometimes

Tinx - I love the sun too yay!! It has been beautiful today and had to get out immediatley, had a lovely long walk to the park and picked my friends dog up (Issy's best friend MAX) and we went to the park for an hour, it was ace.
If the neighbour wasn't so disagreeable i'd take her dog as it NEVER goes out but she's been so awful that theres no chance, its not the dog's fault poor thing but I could murder it at times!

Sue - enjoy the lie in hun at least we will to as she is not at work tomorrow so dog should be quiet fingers crossed!  Hope little Emily is ok bless her enjoy ballet xxx

hello to everyone else and speak soon

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning

Ally - Im so pleased you are feeling better (head wise!) must be an awful time for you, cant imagine what you are going through with dh job.  As far as OZ is concerned - you should talk to my dh!!! He is relentless does not stop going on about it, dying to get back there and my sis and her partner are planning to emigrate there soon, her partner is a police officer and he has applied to the aussie police and been accepted so I know if they go over there - no doubt we will follow.  Quite difficult at the mo with the adoption as you cannot adopt if you plan to move abroad but I guess that wont always be the case, once the child is legally yours I am guessing you can go anywhere? Oz is definitely where we will be ending up - if you need any info on anything - just ask!

Blondie - thanks hun, how you doing?

Splogde - thanks, I can imagine the waiting is driving you insane but try to keep busy - not long now!

Sue - how is emily getting on at ballet - still waiting to enrol Ruby in a class!!!! I was hoping for a lie in this morning but no chance!!

Tinx - so glad you are feeling a little more positive - I am also a firm believer the sun makes us feel better too!!

Off to my mums this morning to give her the low down on everything yesterday.  Last night dh and I talked for ages about the process and he is so excited its lovely to see actually as he doesnt get enthusiastic about much! he is really into it and even said even if we were to have a miracle natural pg he would still be interested in adopting - I feel the same too! Ruby was so funny yesterday though - I think because we were talking and she wasnt centre of attention she wanted it to be made known she was there - she kept sining, dancing, she was even rolling her eyes at the SW at one point as if to say 'what the heck are you talking about' at one point she did a massive bottom burp that went on for ages - how embarrasing however she did say 'excuse my windeze' then she wanted the SW to see her new bedroom and as we were busy in conversation she decided to bring her pillow and her bedding into the lounge and proceeded to lie there pretending to be asleep!! She also kept drinking water from the SW glass and laughing and stole most of the choccie biscuits - honestly she is normally so well behaved I could have died!! Apart from all that though she seemed to like us so not all bad!!!!

xx


----------



## Stokey

Thanks Cath thats fab that I can ask you things when we start to delve into it!  What part of Oz do you think you'll move too?  I fancy somewhere near Sydney up the coast, it would be good if we lived near each other   
You have made me chuckle with Ruby's antics yesterday I have a feeling Issy would have been the same    shes a little comic ain't she!
Well was woken this morning at 6:35am by neighbour putting her radio on FULL BLAST to P*ss us off and DH flew out of bed and hammered on the wall then proceeded to throw his clothes on and marched round to her door and stood there for 5 mins knocking on the door! she wouldn't open it but eventually turned the radio off! It was quiet until 8am and then she started hoovering madly and banging the wall with it so DH has got our hoover out now! Not standing for this behaviour anymore!
Well it looks like its going to be another sunny day and we have some friends coming round this arvo for drinks and a catch up (shes 6 months pg) so i know i'm going to be VVVVVV broody!
talk soon 
ally xxxxx
p.s Issy fasination with DR Who still goes on and thats all she watches now shes even got me sucked into it! I wonder if i can exterminate my neighbour hmmmmm


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

Ally I think its a great idea to exterminate your neighbour     good on dh, you really can get her on noise disturbance. Great to read that you are all feeling more positive, thats fantastic. Ooooo Oz how exciting. I have a friend who lives there and also family there too.

Cath eeeeeeee how exciting re the adoption I'm so pleased it went well. I had to laugh at Ruby, what are they like, such little characters. When will you here something next?

Splodge glad dh is going with you on Tues. How are you feeling?

Sue oh I lie i that sounds wonderful....  hope the ballet was good fun. I took Tom to a music/dancing this am, he loves it.

Karin hope the pain has eased a little hun.

Strawbs how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone, still trying to remember who everyone is  

Well Tom ditched his afternoon sleep yesterday, I have been wondering whether to stop it but by teatime he was so tired he couldn't eat his tea and was in bed by 6.30, poor little chap. Thank goodness he has gone down OK this aft. I adore the sun too, really helps doesn't it. We went for a lovely walk this morn but sadly its raining now. We ahve lit a fire and are just chilling out. I have some biscuit cooking in  the oven, anyone fancy one with a cuppa?

Have a lovely weekend all.

Jacks x


----------



## Stokey

me me me Jack I can smell them from here! yummyy  
just waiting for friends to come round and Issy has taken herself off to bed for a nap bless her! thats because of the cow next door!

speak later
xxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Just popping in quickly ...

Jacks, I'll have one of those biscuits please!!  Was shamlessly stalking you and wanted to wish you loads and tons of luck again   

Cath - Oh wow, everything sounds so positive re the adoption - eeek what a lucky child getting such a wonderful family! 

Hello everyone 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi all!!!

Jacks, Me too please! was gonna make some choccie brownies today but not got round to it yet!! Mind you, bet cyber biscuits are far more slimming!!!

Cath, wonderful news hon!!!! I somehow missed your post yesterday, god knows how, maybe you sent it as I was still typing. Anyways, well happy for you!! We always plan to adopt once we have totally finished with all our tx, so would love to know how you get on. I have a few adopted friends and my dad was adopted and being a teacher, I have worked with many adopted children and have wanted to adopt for long time. Good for you! Loved hearing all of Ruby`s antics!! I would have done the same had I been her! Anything for more attention!!! Tee hee!!!

Splodges, so close now hon, hang in there girl!

Ally, give as good as you get hon, see how she likes a taste of her own medicine! What a mare she is. Bring on more fresh air, more sunshine and walks and your feeling of calmness xx


Sue, hiya! Managed to get LOADS of clothes for Willow and a few books and a baby version of Snap, so we have lots of fun in store! Friend and I then nipped off for a cake and coffee so it was a lovely morning! I had taken our dog for a walk before I went so feeling a bit virtuous!! I am hoping to nip into Brighton tomorrow to do a spot of shopping for me now! I am so DESPERATE for new tops I cant tell you! All i own is shrinking, falling apart or so out of date that I feel a right wally!!! Hope to get in early and leave early so as to not get caught up in the crowds. We shall see!

Hope that you all have a great day, I shall report back to see.

Lots of love, Tinx xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi all

Ruby in bed and have sent dh out for chinese - am so tired I cannot be bothered to cook anything - got the wine ready so looking forward to chilling out - am working tomorrow have agreed to pa for my boss really good money so cant turn it down but working on a Sunday is cruel!!

Ally - hope you are having a good afternoon with regard to the neighbour I would be fuming - it would be like a red rag to a bull with me, I know the feeling all too well with my old horny neighbour!! I really love Sydney too, my brother in law lives on the Gold Coast, he used to own a restaurant in Darling Harbour so we spent quite a bit of time there and I loved it.  He is now responsible for overseeing all the Westfield shopping complexes - I believe they are over here now?

Marie - thanks hun, great to hear from you - hope its all going well. 

Tinx - no worries, we must have crossed in the post! sounds like you've had a busy shopping day! and more to come tomorrow.....Brighton watch out!

Jacks - we wont hear anything now until June but thats fine, weve got the next couple of months to get our heads around it all and are going away at the end of May so will be ready for it all when we get back.  Have all those biscuits gone yet??!!

xx


----------



## Stokey

OMG   
DH and I are absolutley stunned but we have made it up with the neighbours!!!! she met us on the drive after another walk and said she wanted to apologise for this morning and it would never happen again, she said she was a mess....wait for it coz I feel really bad now.....she had the dog put to sleep last night! Poor thing that is the last thing I wanted but apparently she went to see her other neighbour and they said they could hear it in there own house and they are not joined (2 drives seperate them)! i think that put the lid on it for our neighbour and she realised it was the kindest thing! she was so apologetic for everything we have put up with and wants to start again.  DH and I are over the moon that we can bury the hatchet, I hate ill feeling and confrontation!  I think we are both still in shock, wouldn't it be lovely if we were told DH's job was ok now! that would be the icing on the cake but maybe thats been too greedy at least one good thing has happened!

Those biccies sound gorge and those brownies tinx - my favourite!
Cath - we just had Pizza as I too couldn't be bothered cooking, it tastes nicer when you get take out!

right DH and I are going to watch "don't mess with the Zohan" I have heard its quite funny so i'll let u know

xxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Mmm chinese yummy, dont work too hard tonorrow  

Tinx - Brownies sound yummy 

ALly  Glag you have made it up with your neighbour, sad about her dog though

Jacks - Fire sounds so lovely, are there any biscuits left?

Marie - The bump looks fab

Splodgesmum - ONly a few more days til the scan now 



Sorry, i've been awol again, had my mum over on Thursday, we drank way too much and was totally hungover yesterday so thought it was a good idea to go shopping and have lunch didnt get back til after 5 and i was so tired so relaxed a bit and had an early nite and felt so much better today but had to work all day  , spent hours yesterday trying to find DD some White or Cream formal shoes, its so hard to find ones that are just totally white/cream without any other colours on, found a pair in Startrite but wasnt sure about them so will try again, found some European ones from fofito and Andianes i think that are nice but cant find any stokists near us and im not too sure on how they measure compared to Clarks and Startrite, anyone have any experience of these shoes?  i really liked the Fofito ones but DH isnt too sure about them  


x Debs x


----------



## saskia b

Evening all...

Ally- OMG OMG OMG! Thats sort of good news but I'm in total shock about the dog...was there nothing else she could have done? Needless to say that hey at least you are now on good terms and you can all sleep again so thats a good thing. Blimey, how things turn around eh? Sorry to hear about dh's job but like you say, lets hope things turn around there too   and then while you're on a good roll...a little BFP to top it all off? And no its not greedy just PMA!  

Tinx- Fellow sun worshipper here too...can't get enough I so hope we have a lovely summer this year...and its all Vitamin D so good for getting pg I hear! Our nearly new sales near here are manic and the people are like women possessed you have to be proper pushy to get what you want! Enjoy your shopping in Brighton...so lovely with all those chic little shops there, lucky you!  

Cath- Great news about your meeting with the SW. After doing lots of courses in child psychology etc I can tell you that Ruby sounds like she displayed perfect behaviour! If I was the SW I would def not want to see a child sat down being "good", so I think she has done very well!!! I think we all want our kids to behave a certain way at times but in real terms she has demonstrated what great parents you are....how exciting for you, enjoy your chinese!  

Splodgesmum- Not long to go, hope the next few days fly by for you, are you feeling well?  

Marielou- Nice to see you popping in, how are you getting on?

Jacks- I have been baking biscuits today too...my Mum is a coeliac so have been making her some gluten free biscuits as she is here for the week....chocolate orange cookies Mmmmmmmm...I think all our toddlers are quite changeable with naps at this age aren't they? Priya has had quite a few days where she doesn't nap but doesn't necessarily sleep better for it...can be quite frustrating when you rely on nap time to do some jobs  

Sue-Very jealous about your lie-in!! Enjoy it..... 

Karin- Sorry to hear about your back, sounds dreadful, what are you taking for it? Rest up when you can hun xx

Kerri- Hey how are you? How's your weekend?

Debs- Drinking, shopping, lunch...all sounds good to me, sorry can't help with the shoe thing though  

Well I have my parents here to stay for a week, and dh is on nights at the mo so not much happening just chilling out for most of the weekend. My bro is taking my parents to see Tina Turner in concert tomorrow....its a surprise for my Dads 65th birthday, he's always liked her but he has never been to a concert and my parents are quite aged in themselves so god knows what they will make of it!!!! Would love to see their faces!

So...starfish for me tonight in my bed all alone....haha! Hope you are all having  a great weekend...

Saskia xx


----------



## jrhh

Well Ladies there are plenty of biscuits left, got a bit carried away and made carrot cake aswell shame I can't just nip round and with them all  

Saskia mmmmm your sound yummy too, hope your mum and dad enjoy the concert. Oooo enjoy the starfish tonight  

Ally Oh crikey I am mortified that she had the dog put to sleep what a cop out. She could at least ahve taken it for re homing, just goes to show what a bloody awful woman she is. I am really pleased that the dispute has ended for you though that must be like a huge weight has lifted. How was the film?

Marie thanks for the message hun, will keep you posted. Not long now and getting more nervous by the day.

Debs glad you had a great time with your mum. Sorry can't help with the shoes. Hope you find what you want.

Cath bet you are still excited about the visit. June seems like a nice time, and like you say gives you a bit of time to gather your thoughts etc.

Splodge how are you feeling?

Sue did you get your lie in. I went out with some friends last night, it wasn't a late one as was driving but ended up chatting to dh when got back and then Tom decided to get us up at 6.30 so am v jealous.

Tinx well done on the bargains, you did so well. You have inspired me to go online and check when we have one coming up. I love them and get sooo excited    I am so jealous of you shopping in Brighton.

Hi to everyone else hope you are having a lovely Sunday.

All good here. Took Tom to a Garden Centre today to look at the fish as he absolutely adores them and we were thinking of getting some. Came away empty handed as they were just restocking so v disappointed. Have to be honest and say I think I was more excited about it than Tom and dh   

Well af was due today and so far so good. Feel so tired today so here's hoping. Ladies you have kept me distracted over the last week or so and I just wanted to say thank you. Just want Thurs to be here now though.

Jacks xx


----------



## Stokey

Jack -     I have everything crossed for you hun, you deserve some good news on thursday I hope it doesn't drag too much for you, I bet it feels ages away to you. Take it easy hunny xxxxxx

Saskia - I love having the bed to myself its ace init sweet, hope you enjoy the week with your ma&pa xxx

well fell asleep at 10pm last night so had to finish the film off this morning, it was quite funny but nothing to rave on about! Not to worry LOST is on tonight so I hope I can stay awake for that!

Just going to have sunday roast at Mum's...LAMB my fav

see u soon girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

I can't sit for long.  My back is awful and have no idea how i'll cope tomorrow when dh2b goes towork.  Spending 15 mins of every hour at least lying down to relieve the pain.  On codeine and paracetamol which barely touch it.  Feel so sad as Emma has been very upset by this    I finally get my miracle and now I can't even be the Mummy I want to be.  

Big Hugs to all you lovely ladies I'm missing catching up with you all.    

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Just a quickie...

Karin- Sending you heaps of     and     I can't imagine trying to look after a little one with a bad back, hope its better soon cos we miss you too  

Ally- Lamb and then Lost...Luvverly.....although I have to say Lost is winding me up a bit, I need to see more...just leaves me...well....Lost I guess?   

Jacks- Yes only 4 more sleeps till OTD not long, got everything crossed for you, keep busy with all those cakes and biccies, hope you're not tempted to test early too....  

Hi everyone, back tomorrow xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a quickie from me - did a long post and I lost it 

Karin - ah hunny you really have been through the mill, is it getting any better? Lets hope all this bad luck you have been having will turn into something really special.

Ally - what a result, fab news on sorting it out with your neighbour but how awful about their poor dog! at least its sorted now though - hope you enjoyed your dinner!!

Debs - thanks for the PM hun   nice to let your hair down once in a while eh!! As for shoes - you are talking to the Shoe Queen!!! In fact I may do a you and change my log in name to that!!! I find Chipmunks are the best for Ruby - ebay is the best place to get them!!!

Jacks - no af and tiredness - whoo hoo sounds positive to me   glad you had a nice day!

Saskia - have a lovely chilled out time and enjoy your parents vist too!!

As for me my body is in bits - been working all day today so am knackered plus the fact I overdid the WII last night what with running and hula hooping - Im done in!!! Better get dh his tea............

Hope you are all ok 

xxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Hope you are feeling better today.  Emily is doing quite well at ballet.  She seems to be following it OK and in a few weeks they are doing a show and she has to dress up as a bumble bee which she is really looking forward to.

Karin -       Hope you feel better soon.  Know how painful it can be - lots of sympathy for you.  Hope someone can help you with Emma.

Ally - So pleased that you have made amends with your neighbour - sorry to hear about the dog though.  When do you find out about DH's job - it is not always the case of last in, first out my friends DH had an at risk letter but he didn't lose his job despite being there the shortest time.       that everything is OK.  Hope you enjoyed your lunch - yum.

Jacks -           I love fish and would like to get some (would love huge aquarium) but we have nowhere to put it and we also have a cat.  It is difficult knowing when to stop the afternoon naps - Emily was having one almost everyday until she started nursery school at 3 and half.  Even still has one once or twice a week - sometimes though it does make a difference at bedtime.

Saskia - Hope your parents enjoyed Tina Turner.

Debs - I have been trying to find Emily some white or cream shoes to go with a dress I have bought her for a posh do in April.  Everything is just too colourful.  Hope you sort something out.

Tinx - Hope you managed to find some nice things for yourself.

Hi Marie - Looks like your bump is coming along nicely.  Hope you are well.

Slodgesmum -           So hope everything is OK with scan.

Hello everyone else.

DH is off work today.  Emily is going to a friends after nursery school so got the day to ourselves.  Think we will go out for lunch.  Makes a change to go anywhere we like without having to worry about whether they will have anything for our fussy little eater.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey Sue

Glad emily is enjoying ballet - Ive just heard from the ballet class I wanted to enrol Ruby in and they have spaces available so think she will be starting a week Saturday - Im sure she is going to love it!!  Have a lovely lunch today xx


----------



## Tinx

Hi ladies!!

Sounds like you all had a good weekend. Lovely to get the chance to have a lie in!! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I did well in Brighton, got few tops for myself, Gap, Oasis, H&M and Rocha John Rocha, topped off with Primark of course!! I havent bought myself any new clobber since October and before that it was all maternity stuff! So i really needed and enjoyed it all! I even had lunch out! Bliss! I seem to have had a couple of wonderful weekends lately! I also bought lots of goodies for Willow and the new U2 cd for Tony as a surprise treat so we all did very well out of it!! I also shopped for my friend who celebrates her birthday today, so I look forward to pampering her later! I also got her a cake where you can have a photo printed in icing on the top! Its great! I put a picture of her 18mth old daughter on it and then decorated round it! I know she will love it!!

Ally, great news that all is forgiven with your neighbour. So sad about the poor pooch though, the woman clearly has a screw loose. Hope all is peaceful from now on   

Jacks, not long now angel, hang in there and keep eating those cookies!

Splodges, how you feeling today babe?? Thinking of you loads.   

Karin hon, your back sound shocking. Can you see an osteopath, they are miracle workers and it sound like you need that. I would also recomend acupuncture, if you are a member of HSA you will get half your money back from each visit. Feel better soon. xx         

Sue, bumble bee ballerina heaven!!! OMG!!! you must send us a photo! I dont mean to wish away Willows life but my god I cant wait for her to be a little older and go to ballet!!!  

Saskia, the starfish queen!!!! I love the idea of your parents going to a TT gig!!!! Let me know how they get on! Do they have earplugs!!   

Cath, hope that you dont ache so much today! Mmmmm chinese, thta was a good plan! may copy you with that on Mothers day!!!   

Debs, hiya, Sorry no knowledge of those shoes, sorry. Hope the hunt for them is successful xx

Kerri, hope that you are having a good day honey.   

Well ladies, I better dash, got few more pressie to wrap!

Its sunny, got cake for later, all I need now is to be pg and that would be a perfect day!! Heres to dreaming eh!! LOL, Tinx xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend, im sure your friend will love the cake.

Cath - I remembered about the Chipmonks but had a look on E-bay and they dont have any plain white/cream ones.

Saskia - Not too long now til test day         

Sue - Its hard to find nice plain shoes, hope you find some. 

Karin - I know how awful it is to have a bad back, i saw a chiropractor with mines and it really helped  

Ally - Hope you enjoyed dinner at your mums, we go to my mums on a Sunday for breakfast  

Jacks -      


At work for another couple of hours   the off to pick up DD from my PIL's, would you beleive they bought us a shed for her toys  , we already have a huge one and the new one is a metal 8x6 shed, just as well we have a big garden, they are also getting DD a play house for the summer, it was her birthday pressie but they wanted to leave it til the better weather was here before they bought it.


x Debs x


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all

oh my SO much to catch up on from the weekend!!!

we had  4 friends over sat night for drinks, nibbles and games, was a real giggle and did me the world of good, havin been keeping the upbeat feeling and even went swimming this morn..only now ive run out of steam and want to cry..sorry guys!!

2 sources of finance we had earmarked for ivf r no longer available and we start on fri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  , why does it have to cost so much, why cant i just get pregnant than get in a finacial mess with money we dont have in the hope i may get preg, i feel so naff about myself, mum said my SIL at the weekend said oohh im sure a miricle will happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!arrggghhh how many times do i have to say my tubes have been surgically clipped its TOTally impossible,,,shes got 3 kids her and my db both work full time yet they still go crawling to my mum for large amounts of money ( to prob pay for the expensive family schelsea season ticket!!!!) where as i cant have baby, a child a bro/sis for my son and yet have never asked for money from my mum  
sorry bitterness has reared its ugly head today!!!!!!!!!
we live hand to mouth, dicount brands r us at tesco, cant afford a 3 bed, but both teachers not some benefit scroungers yet i know i have DS but why is it all so hard!!!, sorry goin off on one here, bu need to get it out of my system sorry sorry

cath - fab news meeting went well!!!!!!!! good luck with it all. and m sure RUby is so goin to love her ballet!!!!!!

diamiond diva - oohh playhouse., fab we been looking on ebay for one or DS hehe

karin - poor u with the back i do hope u r feling bettertoday and managing some restful sleep! 

tinx PM'd u xxxx

splodges- how r ?u ??   

sapphire - hope u had a wonderful couplely lunch, where did u go hope we can meet up soon!!??, maybe in cambs?

Stokey - hope u enjoyed your sunday roast..yum yum!!!!

jrhh - mmm biscuits, any chance u can ship me over a whole load, im in need of some comfort food!!!!  

saskia - ooh how i envy u starfish!!!, my dh is 6;5' and we only have a standard double thats nearly 10 yrs old so a bed to myself would be heaven!!!   

hi to everyone else ive missed, ds s asleep so im planning on a shower and good book for abit to try and me out!!!!!!!

big hug to all, sorry for my downer , what would i do without my cyber chicks!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi ladies,

I desperately need cheering up. Started to bleed today, have to say I think its all over for us. Its quite hard as this is it now, no more treatment and no more hope of a bfp.

Jacks x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jacks - hunny, bleeding doesnt mean its all over - have you taken a test?? 

Kerri - sounds like you need a   too!! I have that question all time 'why me' 'why us' 'why is it so unfair' we are decent people, we deserve a nice family but instead they babies seem to be dished out to all the, shall we say, not so nice people of this world!

Debs - what a gutter bout the shoes, Im sure Ive had some plain white ones from them before now! What size are you looking for? I can have a browse for you?!

Tinx - yah, go you - think I my have met my match on the shopping front!!!!!

Another busy day for me - cant wait for 5pm to come around!!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Jacks -       Im so sorry sweetie, is it definately AF?

Cath - We need a size 6

Kerri - Why is nothing straightforward, i wouldnt wish IF on anyone


----------



## jrhh

Cath and Debs thanks so much for the cuddles, I can't stop   I haven't tested but think it is af. Def have the cramps though the bleeding is off and on. I had awful sickness the last few days and that has subsided too. Its just so unfair that we have to put ourselves through all this.

Kerri     hun., we know how you feel and its OK to feel angry.

Jacks x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jacks - I guess you know your own body but honestly hun, I would still test (if you can bring yourself to do it!) sickness, bleeding and af - could all still be signs of a pg!     

Debs - aw cutie, Ruby is usually 5/6 - will have a look for you x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs

http://i2.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/31/86/8894_1.JPG

http://i1.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/35/fa/2548_1.JPG

http://i4.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/36/c9/c69a_1.JPG

http://www.aspireshoes.co.uk/cm20.jpg

Hope these are useful

xx

/links


----------



## jrhh

Cath just spoke to hosp and they said to see if develops into full blown af over next day. If so the will def be over but if not to go in for test on Thurs as arranged. Think I will see how it goes today as there may not be any point anyway. I felt sure it had worked this time too.

Right enough wallowing I'm going to get Tom up and make choc rice krisp cakes to cheer me up. Thank goodness I have my little man.

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jacks - good to hear you are keeping it together! I agree with the hosp see how it develops because bleeding is really common, it happened to me all throughout my pg. I think I would be tempted to do a test before Thurs - do you think you could?


----------



## kerribluecat

jrhh      , thinkn of u!!!! lets hopes its implanting bleed

thoughts r with u, be strong, but hey i know how hard that is too be    

we r blessed to have our DS's xxxxxxxxxxxxxx but im with u on needing another, this will b r last go, its so unfair for us all we have to go through this 

hi tiger, thanku, i know life is SO unfair!!!!, why us hey!!!

omg my ds hs just come over to me and boy he smells!!! filled the room as he entered,.best go  
hes pulling at his nappy, but soon as i say lets change he runs and hides behind the curtain..cheeky!!! xxxx

kerri xxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Jacks honey. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry if your suspicions are confirmed although praying that you are very wrong. Thinking of you very much. Give yourself time and dont be too hard on yourself.                                 

Kerri babe, so sorry that its all poo. Huge hugs coming your way too                      

xx


----------



## Stokey

just a quickie but had to laugh at your last post Kerri as that is exactly what madam does! what is it with the curtain thing

Jack - I am hoping and praying its just an implantation bleed or a blip and that test is + hun! I agree with Cath could u try a clearblue

hello everyone hopefully be on again later, trying to get madam to bed and a gym visit tonight too!

lots of love

allyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Grrrr....just lost a post so very cross!

Jacks- sending you huge hugs darling, got everything crossed for you that this bleeding is not AF, we're here for you when you need us  

Debs- Think you may have been mixed up on previous post as I'm not on 2ww but this thread is so busy sometimes its easily done 

Tinx- Your shopping trip sounds very fruitful, I'm jealous! My parents had a GREAT time at TT, can't believe she is 70..she is such a legend and I would KILL for a body like that at that age!!! Or any age come to think of it....my Dad is funny he said he was dreaming of her all night..... 

Kerri- Gawd love you seem to be going through it too....    what's going to happen friday? Are you still going to start tx somehow? Lots of love to you honey

Ally- Yep we have that as well, well we don't have curtains but Priya tries to run to the backdoor when its nappy time...as if she will get somewhere I won't get hold of her the little minx!

Cath- How exciting to start Ruby at ballet soon....can't wait for that day myself...

Sue- How cute will Emily look in her bee outfit? These really are moments to savour...do you have a start date yet for tx? How was your meal with dh?

Well not much news from me, enjoying having my folks here so keeping busy....chat again soon ladies

Saskia xx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys,
Wondered if I could join in, I have a little boy Morgan through ICSI, born 10/11/08 and just bought a clearblue ovulation monitor to get back on the crazy train!!   . Due to our age, and that it took 6 years of trying last time to get our precious little man we thought we better not hang about   . 

I havent had chance to read back a few pages to get to know you all yet, but I will do my homework over the next few days and get up to speed.  Good luck to everyone and lets hope that 2009 will be a lucky year for us all     

Michellexx


----------



## splodgesmum

*Jacks*, so sorry to hear your news. Hope you are wrong    

Welcome *Michelle *- you will have a hard time keeping up, this lot can chat!! 

Hi to everyone else. Off to bed soon. Feeling sick - don't know whether it's pg nerves or just nerves.  Not feeling very hopeful, but then I suppose I've been here before and had bad news.  Maybe it's just my way of trying to prepare myself if it all goes wrong . . . .

Please let it be ok


----------



## Stokey

Splodge -     hun hope your ok and get some rest, what time is your scan on Thurs?  I hope that feeling sick is a good sign hun, will be thinking of you.

Michelle - Welcome my dear they're a lovely bunch of girls on here and certainly keep you going when your feeling low and celebrate with you when you get good news!  I love your LO's name and we thought of that if Issy had been a boy! Good luck with your journey for no2. xx

Saskia - Don't you just want to throw the computer when you lose a post!! how many times has that happened to me!! and its always when your in a rush too!  I think they just like giving mummy the runaround! little tinkers! How are you doing with things hun? Are you waiting for your next A/F to start tx? Enjoy the rest of your week with M&D do they live quite far away? xx

Kerri -     life is so unfair hun at times and it really does get you down, I felt like this last week and just cried all day wednesday. I hope things go well for you this week hun and that everything comes good for you. Your having a tough time at the minute and you deserve some good news, lots of love hun xx

Cath - I'm going to check out some of these shoes now! I've got alot of catching up to do by the looks of Ruby's wardrobe!! She's gonna be like her Mummy- a shoe queen!  I adore shoes too and have a pair of Red or Dead platforms that are just to crazy to wear - they look like they have come out of Gwen Stefani's closet....on steroids!!! I'll have to put a pick on **! Only trouble is I must be about 6ft5" when I wear them! xx

Tinx - sounds like you had a fab time shopping, it does make you feel better doesn't it! Yes all is peaceful now but I do feel so sorry for the doggy 

Debs - Sounds like your PIL have alot of toys on store to give you   its nice they spoil her but I worry sometimes as my PIL's spoil Issy, its like everytime they see her they lavish her with gifts, she now expects it which isn't good! Thats my MIL problem she can't show physical love she has to buy you things!

Sue - Hope you enjoyed your lunch, its nice having some you time you forget what its like sometimes.  Hope Emily is ok. xx

Jack - Hope your holding up ok hun, sending lots os love and ++++ vibes xxx

Karin - Hello sweetheart you poor thing I hope it gets sorted soon, theres nothing worse than back pain I really feel for you, Be good to yourself sweet xxx

Hello to everyone else too I hope I haven't forgotten anyone.  Off to bed soon been to Gyn and feeling a bit sore in ovary area, is this normal?? last pill tomorrow and scan booked next week     please work!  Going to see friend who had baby Max on my birthday tomorrow morning so will be vvv broody tomorrow!

nite nite

ally
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies

Sorry but its all over for me, will come back on when I have composed myself, still can't believe that's it, life can be so unfair.

Splodge good luck today hun and thanks so much ladies.

Thanks for all your support yesterday, god this hurts  

Jacks xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

JAcks, Im so sorry honey, take as much time out as you need, you know we are always here for you          

Cath - The top shoes are perfect, off to have a look on E-bay     Thanks for looking for me  

Saskia - Im so sorry, i was at work when i did the post and was only scanning the posts briefly  

Splodgesmum -                 

Michelle - Hi and welcome, have you started using the monitor yet?

Kerri - How are you feeling today sweetie?    


NOt doing much today, will bake with DD again, that about it


x Debs x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Just bought the shoes, thanks again


----------



## Stokey

Jack -   we're here if you need us xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jacks - ah hunny, Im so so sorry - life can be so unfair at times.  You will need time to get your head together and hopefully you will feel brighter in the next few days.  Sending you lots and lots of  

Debs - Fab.  Glad I could be of assistance - she will look gorgeous in them!! Ive always bought Ruby Chipmunks - they are real, leather, cheap and they last for ages - all the ones she has grown out of are immaculate!!

Ally - sorry to hear you are sore! mustve been a tough workout!! Im still aching from my WII fit marathon on Saturday!!! Please, please put up those photos of the shoes - Im into platforms in a bit way - got some mega ones right now with stainless steel heels!! I used to buy a lot of mine from vintage shops and a few years ago, I had these yellow and brown (sounds horrid but they were lush) platforms, similar to Vivienne Westwood creations and I wore them to death but back then, heels werent in so people used to give me stares but I loved them - anyway, vintage - they fell apart   Question - what the heck do you need to wear platforms for being your height!! At 5ft 2 I definitely need them!!!!

Splodge - sending you lots of        When do you find out?

Saskia - I bet its lovely having your parents with you - you must be having fun.  When will dd be able to start dancing?

Kerri - hope ds smells better today!!! They must all do it, dd goes behind the curtain or into a room and closes the door!!!!

Tinx - hey hun, how are you today?

Sue - Hope you are ok hunny?

Karin - How are you feeling, havent heard from you so am   that you are ok and resting up!

Michelle - welcome - you are in the right place - we love a good natter here and a place to vent our feelings so look forward to getting to know you !!

Sent Ruby to nursery in her spiderman costume today!! she wouldnt leave the house without it, Im sure the teachers think Im a nutcase!!!

Cath xx


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi all,

Jacks, so sorry to hear your news - that is so hard. Hope you have some pampering planned to help you through the next few days/weeks. 

Cath, very jealous at all the talk of shoes - I have huge feet and really struggle to buy shoes. However, I do have a pair of killer platforms and I'm 5' 9'' so they make me _very _tall! 

Well, had my scan this morning and all is well. Heartbeat clearly seen and due date confirmed of 17th October.

Thank you so much for all your support in the last few days, I've been a mess.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Splodge - congratulations - hopefully now you can relax and enjoy it


----------



## ready4Family

splodgesmum, wonderful news on your scan!  Bet you're quite relieved.  Enjoy the 9 months!

Cath, so cute with Ruby going to school in her spiderman outfit.  Evan loves spiderman too!  Funny thing is I don't know why as he's never even seen the show.

Karin, how is your back doing today?  Hope the pain is easing up for you (totally sympathize) and you're managing ok with Emma.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## blondieh

Splodges mum i'm so happy for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

Splodge- what a relief hun didn't realise it was today thought it was thursday sorry! glad all is well the little tinker was hiding! you take care sweetheart and let us know how you get on.

Cath -   I know I look ridiculous but they are so fab that I had to have them, I also had some gold platforms that we're gorgeous but had to sell them as they hurt my feet. sold em on ebay if i'd known I could have sent them to you! what size do u take hun?  I love shoes    

well have seen Max today and he was gorgeoussssssss so adorable and they look so happy bless took my camera and got a bit snap happy its the perks they get I suppose when their best mate is a photographer!   stopped off at Focus on way home to pick a tree for the front garden and bumped into some more good friends who had just been for their 2nd scan and found out they are having a boy!! we were the first people they told so feel quite priviledged! I am getting a bit ...i don't know all these babies and I want one!! that sounds spoilt but I know you'll know what i mean!

well off to do tea speak soon

xxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Jacks - So very sorry        Take time for yourself but we are always here if you need us.

Ally - Not spoilt - I am sure we all feel the same way.  Glad you enjoyed visiting Max.

Slodgesmum - Great news - so pleased for you.       that the rest of the pregnancy goes smoothly.

Cath -   to Ruby going to Nursery in spiderman outfit.

Debs - Hope you enjoy baking.

Welcome Michelle - look forward to chatting to you.

R4F - How are you?  Do you have any more scans coming up.

Saskia - I start d/r drugs 20 March and then first scan 15 April.  Glad you are enjoying your parent staying.

Karin -      

Tinx - Sounds like you did really well with your shopping - good for you.

Kerri -     Wish this whole thing wasn't so expensive.  It is bad enough the stress of having to go through it all without added stress of wondering how to pay for it.  We will have to arrange a meet up soon - even if just to have a good moan about it all.    

Hello everyone else.

Had a lovely relaxed three course lunch yesterday at Frankie and Bennys.  Emily had lots of fun at her friend's house - didn't pick her up until 5pm - went out like a light last night so obviously wore herself out.  Had some quotes for my drugs and cheapest so far is £252 cheaper than my clinic would charge.  Considering how expensive everything else is it is good to save some money.

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Hi all.

Running super late so just a short visit til next time!

Had to whip Willow to the gp this morn so everything is running over an hour behind! Had a very very buzzare and scary situation. After her usual bath I wrapped Willow in the towel as usual. BUT when I took it off she was covered on her shoulders with what looked like scalds. She didnt seem to be in any pain but her shoulders were bright red and SOOOO hot. It must have  been from the towel as it was on the radiator prior to being wrapped snuggly round Willow. Didnt think too much of it initially but it didnt fade, in fact it kept getting worse. So all very scary, stripped and cold compressed for ages, then whipped to gp. BUT by the time we were eventually seen it had gone! Thank god for the cold compresses I say. It doesnt really make sense to get burnt by the towel but there is no other answer, it wasnt the bath or the radiator or anythimg else. Glad it all turned out ok and amazingly I didnt get too distressed! I am getting better at coping with emotional things!!! 

So, thought I better warn you all to let warm towels cool a little before wrapping little naked ones in them.

Am off to cook dinner as starving but just wanted to say SOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry Jacks. huge hugs darling and we are all here for you.

Splodges, YEAH!!!!!! Now you can shill out and concentrate on growing your wee miracle! Well done you! xx

Michelle, heelo and welcome prepare to natter as these girls just dont stop!!  xx Looking orward to getting to know you. 

Debs, mm baking! yum!

saskia, So impressed with your m&d enjoying the gig! My parents often cant sleep as they are thinking or dreaming of Willow but to be like that with TT is sooooo sweet!!! xx have a restfgul week with them and hope they pamper you loads.


Hi everyone else, so sorry no more personals but have to give in and stop, my tummy is really rumbling and Holby has already started so doubt I will see any by the time food is ready! Take care all xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi all...

Just a quick post cos its late!

Jacks- massive hugs to you, so sorry to hear your news, can't imagine what you are feeling right now  

Splodge- So pleased to hear things are ok, how exciting for you  

Cath- Haha love the thought of spiderman outfit for nursery, and love the new pic of Ruby in your ticker...I need to do that how can I do it?

Sue- not long now then, glad your meal was nice

Ally- Yes think we are going to start after next AF- scary! M&D live on Isle of wight so not close at all! Nice having them here and great for Priya to spend time with them

Tinx- Poor little Willow...glad things cleared up quickly though and if she wasn't in pain then it proves she wasn't burnt or scalded...could it have been any kind of chemical? Soap, detergent...?? Who knows but at least its better now.

Hi to Michelle...welcome and look fwd to chatting

Hi to Debs, Strawbs, Kerri, Ready and anyone else I may have missed  

Well I have just made my parents a meal....started off ok did a curry...but then my pudding went (.Y.)'s up....tried to do a sticky toffee pudding with toffee sauce but the sauce was horrendous!!! Must remember to buy one next time!!   Ho hum....at least I tried...got my Dad doing some jobs tomorrow, wall mounted shelves in lounge and Priya's room so thats exciting...may have to get them a takeaway tomorrow night though!   Just heard tonight that my cousin gave birth to a girl yesterday evening...just cannot be pleased for her as they (my cousins) smugly all have 2 kids (one of each) all very rounded families!!! Very 2.4.....grrrr (really trying not to be bitter but it just happens without me having any control.....)

Hope everyone is ok

Saskia xx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi 

I know how you feel Saskia, my SIL has just come back from a hol in Cuba and found out she is PG, she is 26 and a conv we had about 3 mnths ago was that people her age having kids is 'ridiculous'  she was never having kids, would rather foster or adopt (when shes about 40).  She has been on the pill for years and seems like she has missed one day and caught.  Instead of the joy that we would all feel, she is devestated.  I feel like shaking her and let her know what a little miracle she has growing inside.  I have tried to explain that babys are a gift not a burden and for the thousands of pepople who have trouble getting PG in the first place they would give thier right arm for what she has.  But I suppose we are not all made the same and she thinks more of her business than a family.  She is having the baby, and I am sure that her thoughts will change when she has it, it just makes me mad that those who want cant have and those who dont find it soo easy.     .

Well thats my rant over with!!  Tomasina congrats - take things easy, its the only time we can get away with it!  

Same to you Spoldge, put your feet up and let DH do the running around - Good luck for the next 8 monthsxx

Tinx - Im glad Willow is Ok, I hadnt thought about towels being too hot, I always leave them on the rad when hes in the bath (not anymore!)

Sue, good luck with your TX, have you thought about acupuncture?  I had a course with my last treatment and I got PG, its hard to say if it is down to that or if it would have worked anyway but its worth a go, I found it really relaxing.

Sorry for those I have missed, I am still trying to catch up with the last few pages when LO is sleeping, off to start dinner before DH gets home!

TTFN Michellexxx


----------



## Tinx

Hiya. 

Where is everyone today? Hope that you are all ok.  

Michelle, OMG, to hear your SIL talking like that must have been horrendous for you, I would never have coped and would never have coped. Hope that you are ok.

Saskia, you sound a like a woman after my own heart in the kitchen! Sorry about your cousin. I would not be able to congratulate them or feel happy either. Dhs cousin had a baby 4 years ago, we were in a terrible place emtinally at the time and couldnt and wouldnt send a card or call, how could we? The family have never forgiven us though, sadly and it has been brought up since that we were wrong. They STILL dont get it. GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR, families do my head in at times. Hope that you are ok.

Willow has not had a ny heat related incidents today akthough she has come down with a cold and so I am gutted, she has only just got over the last one. May be a good excuse to cancel her jab on Monday though! Always looking on the bright side!!

Take care all and lots of hugs all round xx


----------



## Stokey

Halo Ladies

Just a quick question and I'm sorry if this sounds dense but I stopped taking clomid yesterday and was justing wondering if you can ovulate early when taking it? I have follicle tracking next wed morn to assess, but can it happen before that?? i have really slippery CM like I did when concieved Issy! (sorry TMI)  can anyone answer this if you have taken clomid?

i'll hopefully be back on later to catch up proper!

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ally,

I've not taken Clomid but the discharge sounds perfect!

Splodges mum FAB news hun, sooo pleased for you.
Hi to everyone else.
Thanks so much for everything ladies, I will come back and chat again but I need a break from FF for a short while till I find my head again.

Big cuddles and tons of luck to you all.

See you soon.

Jacks x


----------



## saskia b

Jacks- Sorry to hear you are leaving us for a bit but totally understand...take care of you and dh  

Michelle- Oh no thats awful about your SIL!   But I guess its not her fault she feels that way, its just in contrast to those of us who strive and struggle with tx to get where she is.....its so hard for you to hear though, is she well aware of you and your IF predicament? My cousin is the 8th person in my friends/family (since last august) who has had a baby...so I'm getting a bit numb to it now. 4 more to go in the next few months but they're ex colleagues/friends who I won't need to see too often....but with every announcement I just feel more inadequate....

Tinx- Oh no poor Willow I know how you feel though as Priya has had cold after cold for what seems like months...so annoying, and she now can't see a tissue without grabbing it and wiping her own face whether she needs to or not....touch wood we are on a week without snot at the moment...long may it last but I fear I may have spoken too soon!  

Ally- Sorry can't help as not had Clomid...hey why not have a quickie anyway and see what comes up?  Nothing to lose and all that. How is dh any news about his job?  

Well we have just had a bit of bad news....we bought a couple of flats in India off plan 2 years ago...paid up half the dosh and now we have received notice that the company has gone into administration!!!   Everything is out of our hands at the moment but it all just feels so frustrating....we were not using the money for tx (hopefully) but kind of had it planned that we would sell up on completion and have a little nest egg to play with.....doesn't look likely to happen now...I guess we have learnt the hard way   

Hope everyone is ok...its quiet today....very unlike us.....

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Was awol yesterday - well I was really busy anyway.

Ally - omg we must be on the same cycle!!! Be warned - TMI - coming up! I ovulated last weekend however for the last few days I have had terrible backache and pains similar to af but this morning, I was getting dressed and I felt 'wet' I noticed I have loads of really slippery clear cm! I have this sometimes at ovulation but it was loads - do you think I am still ovualting? this is reminisenct to last months cycle where I was showing positive on a ovulation test a week after ovulation!! P.S.  I am a shoe size 4/5 so if you happen to have any super dooper spandangly platforms you are getting rid off - pass em my way!!!

Saskia - sending you big   to you and dh, how awful - is it likely you can reclaim some money?

Jacks - completely understand why you need to take a break - hope you will be ok and we are always here for us when you are ready.  

Tinx - omg how scary for you with Willow - did you find out the cause of it hun?

Michelle -    I notice your picture says 'Swansea' where abouts are you hun? Im in Mumbles!

Sue - wow that is a really good quote for the drugs - mine usually cost about £1000.  Glad you had a lovely lunch yesterday - any nice plans for the weekend?

Blondieh & R4F - hello lovelies.

Last day at work for me today and looking forward to the weekend.  DD is going to my mums Sat night, against my wishes but mum hasnt had her for ages so dh and I are going to the local pub with our friends and then back to ours to make a dent in the drinks cabinet - AGAIN!!! My friend who is coming over is unable to have children, he dh already has 2 kids from a previous marriage and he has been really ill recently - problems with his heart so they have also been turned down for adoption.  I feel so sorry for her - no hope for a child of her own - Im sure we will be putting the world to rights!!

xx


----------



## kerribluecat

mornin all

just a quickie as off to my dear mums in essex as i have my first IVF scan/app tomorrow!!!!  
actually excited and just want to get started now jabbin my thigh!!!!
i know its friday the 13th but ds was born on the 13th so its a lucky date for us!!!!

dh had a dream we r to have another boy and keeps banging on about the name leonard!!!!!please dont even ask!!!!!!!!will be back sunday as making the most of d and nanny time and catching up with my old mates too!!!, 
just when u think life is tough i got speaking to a friend on ********, my first best friend at age 2!!!, anyway she has the big house, the 2 kids etc etc, only for her to tell me she had her gall bladder removed last year, for them to report pre cancerous cells from the pathologist, since then had 3 key hole ops, a hernia and now more tests for another op on her throat and stomach, shes only 32!!!!!, terrible for her!!!!, so after nearly 15 yrs i guess, we r meeting up for a cuppa tomorrow morn ( she only lives the next road to my mum, madness that our lives have been so far apart!!!)

hope everone has a good weekend!!!

saskia - soory to hear about flats, is there no option for u??
cath - enjoy the drinks cabinet at the weekend and i bet u and you friend will certainly get into a heavy converation!!! i so do the soap box after a few jars!!!  
tinx - lovin u forever hun and will pm u soon xxxxxxx  
sapphire - let me kno if your up for a meet up 
michelle - hi, welcome, im pretty new here too and everyone has been so wlcoming ans truelly a back bone for me these at few weeks!!!!!, hope u can keep up with all the chat, i struggle lol!!!!!stokey cant help re clomid bu hope all sorts itself out x 

big hugs to all ive missed!!!!!

have a good weekend everyone xxxxxx

kerri  xxxxxxxxxxxx- let the rollercoaster begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stokey

Hello Girls!

Sorry didn't get back on last night I watched Jade then went to bed! Had a good cry.  I seem to be doing that alot lately which isn't like me and I am soooo snappy! I think this clomid has given me some hormones!

Cath - Oh honey I'm a size 7! What a shame we could have compared shoes, I don't wear heels very often now, usually in uggs or t'land boots! I never used to wear flat shoes and now its reverse! I do miss my high heeled tottering days though   I did a OPK yesterday evening and it was neg but had a qickie anyway, no harm in practicing  keep going with the bms'ing hun you may be ovulating later than u think!   good luckxx

Tinx - Hope Willow is ok after her Hot rash! Could it be to do with teething?? As Issy gets some strange rashes when she is cutting hers, poor little things they can't really tell you and u feel so helpless.  How are things going with you whens is next A/F due? It must be close.xx

Kerri - How exciting as things are mving tomorrow for you and how lovely that its on a lucky day, its nice when things occur like that as it gives you hope, I am a great believer in fate and lucky charms etc. Wheres the name Leonard came from? A friend of mine wants to call his unborn son Cuthbert! each to their own. I am sorry about your poor friend, have a good catch up and it does make u think sometimes how lucky we all are. have a lovley weekend hun xx

Saskia -   I am s sorry hun I hope that somethiing can be salvaged for you, you poor thing life is so unfair hun huge    for you xx

Jack - Take care sweetie and we'll be here when you come back, take it easy 

Michelle - Helo hun, how annoyed are u at SIL?? They take the biscuit don't they! Its bloody typical with that attitude, I'm not surprised that your pi**ed off, i would be too!

Well off to the shops today with a friend who needs some clothes for her holiday! I am her personal shopper and I love spending other peoples money!  

take care everyone and big huggles to all!

ally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Hope everyone is OK.  It has gone a bit quiet here.

Ally - Hope you enjoyed shopping.

Kerri - Good luck for tomorrow.  Sorry to hear about your friend - hope she is OK.  Will PM you soon and we can hopefully arrange a meet up.

Cath - Sounds like a nice weekend for you - sorry for your friend though.  We are staying at my parents for the weekend and we are also going ten pin bowling (although I think Emily will probably be watching).

Saskia - Sorry to hear about that - hope you are able to get the money back.  Sorry your sticky toffee pudding didn't work out - couldn't have been worse than one I got from a shop once - the sauce tasted like gravy.  

Jacks -       Understand your need for a break - we are here whenever you are ready to come back.

Tinx - Sorry you had such a scare with Willow and now a cold as well.  Hope she is better soon.   

Michelle -      It is so hard having to deal with other pregnancies without knowing that they aren't even happy about it.    

Hello everyone else.   to all.

Had smear test today.  As I was getting undressed Emily loudly announced that Mummy was taking her knickers off.  

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

hello!!

Oh Sue, love Emily!! That has creased me up! What a darling!!!! I am dreading that stage! I have a really big gob and am not very good at being quiet or diplomatic and Willow is bound to follow suit! When we were in the gp surgery, a HUGE man came and sat next to us, bless him, I was convinced that he wouldnt fit in the chair. Willow eyed him up for ages and then eventually said "Man"! I was dreading wha was coming next but luckily that was it!! She has started 2 and 3 word sentences and defo knows the word big so I did find myself panicing but for that time at least I was safe!!! I am a primary teacher and I wish I had written a book about all the funny things that I have heard over the years! i could have made a fortune!

Kerri, have a super break hon and will wait to hear from you upon your return. No sneaky chats to other men now!!!!

Saskia, how are you babe? What a pile of poo you have been dealt of late. Will a new company maybe take over or is all lost with the flats??

Cath, you sound like you have a good few drinks and rants lined up, sounds like a great night. Your poor friends. Hope that you all enjoy each others company and let your hair down xx

Jacks, thinking of you sweetheart and ready to talk or listen whenever you need it xxxxx

Michelle, how are you today sweets? Has your SIl had any more revelations for you? Must be so awful for you to hear it all. Mind you, cant imagine how she must feel. DH`s cousin got very unexpectedly pg at age 20, was not married and baby was not planned. She was very distressed but did want the baby even if it was many years too early. His Nan used us as a calming-her-down-story and said that she should be glad that she can have childrena and that although its a shock, at least she hasnt had to suffer like me!!! Charming eh! So glad to be the moral of someones story!!

Hi Ally, How was the shopping spree? I would love a real life personal shopper, well a stylist really! I am BRILLIANT at dressing my friends but I always struggle for me, I need to have someone take control of me, my body and my clothes!!Hoe you both had loads of fun xx Willow was defo burnt by the towel, it was scald marks and only went after 1hr of the cold compree. I burnt myself really abdly with water last year. Instead of pouting the water from the kettle for a cuppa in a mug, i poured it all over myself. I still am scarred. Willows burns looked just like mine. luckily I knew to put cold water on, I didint do it for mine, hence the scars, wot a wally.

Well, had a good day here, despite snotfest!! Willow has been wonderful as always, a cold wont stop her!! I saw a friend for a cuppa and played with dollys lots, so good day all round. Off to see my mum and dad tomorrow, so looking forward to that. regretably dad has pulled a muscle in his leg and is currently on crutches so i cant leave Willow with them as I head off to the shops, but I can do that ext time! I love to hit sains without my wee clingon!! Starbucks skinny chai tea latte in peace, oh well, next time!

Take care all and sleep well xx


----------



## michelle.v

Evening all  

I have calmed down a bit, I need a little rant!  At least here we are all like minded and have been in the same situations, people who havent suffered IF dont really get the full picture and I come across as a bit   !  Never mind, as Morgan is only 4 months now they will grow up close and it will be nice for him to have a cousin around his age.  

Hi Tiger I live in Brynhyfryd, Mumbles is a lovely area my fav place for coffee and ice cream!  Hope you enjy your wine and let off steam, you never know BMS is better after a few glasses you may be lucky!

Enjoy your little break Tinx, when grandparents are about it gives you a 5 mins peace even if you havent escaped to go shopping alone, its just nice to have a warm cup of coffee!

Good luck Kerri, hope the appts go well for you roll on the drugs  

Saskia what a bummer, is there anything you can do to get some of the money back?  Seems like the property market is affected all over the world not just here and america.  Fingerscrossed something will happen as they wont want a half finished building site, someone may take it on.

Going to make a bottle before he opens his eyes and starts screaming!  Never gives me any warning, and has not got any patience, but I love him to bits   .  He had his last injections today, seems cruel to do 3 at the same time but at least they are over with now for a few months.

See you all soonxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hey all....

Kerri- Hope tomorrow goes well for you....woo hoo!!!! You're almost away from the starting blocks....  let me know how you get on 

Cath- Weekend sounds good! Nothing better than a good few bottles with friends....

Michelle- rant away whenever you need to....I hate the thought of 3 jabs on one day so insisted they were done separately ... the nurse at the clinic rolls her eyes every time she sees us coming.... 

Tinx- Glad to hear Willow is still smiling through the snot...enjoy the day with your parents

Sue- Yuk gravy on sticky toffee pudding doesn't sound too good...mine was not quite that bad but was very almost toffee stuck on the pan....needed to chip it off the pan!!! Love Emily's announcement that is so funny!

Ally- Hope your shopping trip was fun!

Hi everyone I have missed 

Well I am not quite sure what is happening with the flats thing, dh made some calls today but my parents were here and they know nothing so we haven't been able to talk about it all yet...But....it appears that the company who we were using in this country have committed fraud...the flats in India are still being built...and we initially thought we had made quite a bit on them as India property is booming in contrast to the rest of the world.....but I am not sure our money even got as far as the developers..... 

I am actually really quite ****** off with dh as this was his project/decision and now I can't help but blame him.....not good I know but its SO frustrating considering we are going to be spending a fortune on tx too now....  !!!!!

Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

Hello!

Had a lovely day yesterday, and managed to spend £300 of friends money as she looked fab in everything! She has a lovely figure and all colours suit her!  I am feeling tired today and luckily Dh has taken Issy to his mum and dads and they are also going to see Nan as she has moved from hospital to a rehabilition hospital! shes doing so well bless her! I am cleaning and ironing and enjoying the peace and quiet! but I miss her and its only been 3 hours!!!

Saskia -   so sorry hun they sound like a professional group I hope there is something that can be done, I would feel the same anger towards my DH so don't feel bad, I'm sure they would let us know if it was the other way round!  

Sue - That made me chuckle, I bet you laughed didn't you? They say the funniest things, Issy asked our GP where her TARDIS was? I hate having smear tests but glad I have them done too!

Tinx - Hope Willow is over the worst of the snot, and have a lovely day with Ma&Pa, hope your dad's ok! xx

Michelle - Hope your ok and little Morgan too, I love that name! Its nice that he will have a little cousin to play with as its not the kids fault that the parent/s are insensitive, the world is full of them though! You rant away on here love it does you the world of good to get it off your chest! xx

It is quiet on here innit??! where is everyone, are we all in hiding as its Fri 13th! Comic Relief day today anyone up to anything comical??

well off to the ironing pile...bore...yawn
speak soon
ally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Ally - Glad you had a nice day yesterday.  I always think that it is funny that sometimes we crave a break from our LOs but then we miss them so much when they are not there.

Saskia -     Really hope something can be done.

Michelle - I have always hated taking Emily for injections.  It will be nice for him to have a cousin around his age.  Emily has a slightly older cousin and they adore each other.

Tinx - Hope you have fun with your parents today and you dad recovers quickly.

Hello everyone else - have a lovely weekend.

Emily had to dress up for nursery school today for Comic Relief so she went dressed in her fairy outfit and wore her Tigger ears.  Preparation for tx going OK - HIV blood tests today and my drugs are being delivered on Tuesday. 

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Hi all.

Feeling very emotional, Willow was sooooo cuddly at bedtime, she just snuggled on my shoulder for ages. We sat there like that, istening to the classical music cd that I made for her when I was pg and tears of love just streamed down my face! cant think straight or see well now as so loved up! Will tx or a pg or a sibling ruin this bliss OMG!!

Had good day with parents, although dad could barely walk, mum is disabled and so cant hold Willow or do too much so I am shattered as I was the most able bodied there and so did a lot of running about! Didnt even get a cuppa!! Made choc brownies last night, and put glace cherries in them in honour of red nose day and didnt even get a nibble!!! Willow in snot city and very chesty cough now too but still happy as a sunbeam, phew!!

Ok, better go in search of tissues, am still streaming here! A, clearly due on!! Due on today os as and when af turns up, 21 days later we should start drugs for FET, AH!!!

Sorry no personals, cant concentrate any more!


Love to all and wishes of a good weekend to everyione.

PS have also done all Willows jabs separately and didnt even start first one til she was 6 months and had her own immunity building up. Very behind but very much happier to do it this way, and with homeopathy at same time. Will do MMR, although have not done all jabs, but wont do it til she is over 2. Interesting and controversial subject tho jabs eh!!

xx


----------



## saskia b

Hey Tinx- Totally agree with getting jabs done separately, and we have homeopathy too with each one (I swear by it), so far Priya has had no probs with any of her jabs, no temp or reactions....I hated the thought of the MMR (despite knowing the research inside out) but did have it done eventually...Very controversial and very difficult for me as a kiddies nurse, I have seen both sides and unfortunately some desperate situations with kids who were not immunised.....nothing is ever simple is it!!!!  

And by the way, I have very similar moments of complete loveliness and overwhelming joy with Priya sometimes, the smile, an expression, an unprompted hug or kiss.....or just being with her can be such an emotional moment....having little baby number 2 can only double that joy I reckon!

Kerri- Hope today went well for you honey  

Sue-Hope your blood test went ok

Ally- I bought a red nose but have not worn it outside the house, Priya keeps trying to wear it but her nose is way too small...bless.

Something a bit rubbish happened today.....went to monkey music with Priya as usual, one girl there bought her brand new baby with her as well as toddler. My other friend who I go there with is also 20 weeks pg with number 2 and after the music session I tried to get Priya in pushchair and out of room but I was stuck in a corner between my friend and the girl with baby chatting about babies, scans, pushchairs, bumps, due dates etc etc etc!!!!! I just wanted to SCREAM and push past them but had to do all the polite smiles and nods...grrrr  

Hi everyone else hope you're all ok and planning a super duper weekend....

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia -       DD is facinated by babies too       Have you heard anything about the flats?  we bought a 2nd property a few years back with the intection to let it and use the money for TX but no one wanted to rent, maybe because it was a 3 bed house but according to some law only 2 people could live there, we ended up selling it anyway, hope you can get your money back.  

Tinx - I so know what you mean about having another baby, as much as i'd love and adore another baby i cant help but think about DD and how it would affect the bond we have    

Sue - DId Emily have fun at nursery?

Karin - How is the back?  hope you are feeling a bit better     

Cath - How are you sweetie?  Hope you are well.

Ally - It is very quiet on here.

Michelle - Dont know if we've 'spoke' before, but i just wanted to wish you the best of luck TTC again.

Kerri - How did the scan go?


Was out most of the day yesterday with my BFF so went for lunch and some shopping, DD loved the attention, she's having a fancy dress party in a few weeks and i have no idea what to dress as, its a princess/story charcters theme, she's going as snow white but i have no idea what to go as.


x Debs x


----------



## Tinx

Hiya.

Saskia, so glad that you feel the same way about jabs and stuff, its all really scary isnt it. We did loads of research before Willow arrived, went to lectures, read... and had concvinced ourselved that we would give none of the jabs as they are full or nasties, but when Willow cam along, Tony changed his mind!! I then had to take Willow,, against my will and have her poor little body injected! Luckily she has breen pretty well since most of them, I think just once had a bad cold afterwards. We dont do them all and have, as I said, taken it very slowly. The MMR is the one  I am in fact least worried about as its had the most research!!! We will do it eventually!  I swear by homeopathy too, its got me through many a nasty situation, including labour of 36 hours!!

Well, I have been on a long walk with the pooch this morn as Tony wound me up a treat earlier so I shot off out to sulk! I still feel pretty fowl tempered so i am off to Sainsburys to get a few bits. This should be a treat as we only have a Tesco near us so i am off to where I used to live to go to Sains for a change, ( and a skinny chai tea latte!!!) but i bet its packed and i will end up getting trolley rage!! Hope not!!! Willow is still snotty and coughing lke a goodn, I barely slept and am sure I am coming on today! Hope the weeekend is better than I have a feeling it might be! hoe that makes sense!!

Much love and choc cake!!  xx


----------



## Tinx

omg, thought I just lost my post! That was not gonna improve my mood! found it tho! All ok, for now at least! watch out though Tony!! xx Men, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! xx


----------



## Tinx

Good grief its me again!

Sorry ladies you must be sick of me today!

Dh has wound me up a treat all day, I barely slept mostly due to his snoring so he has only had to look at me and I have flown off the handle! Did get to Sanis but much later than planned and no Starbucks, gutted! Oh well, thats a few calories saved!!!

We played with Willow in the back garden today, it was great fun, wellies and all!! We have not yet done that before! we even got the bubble machine out for her to chase all the bubbles! Mind you I think me and the dog did more chasing!!

Takeaway tonight I think, I am thoroughly sick of cooking!!

Debs, great to see you hon, howz things?? You defo need to go as a princess of some sort too, what about Rapunzel, whats your hair like??  Cinderella?? Mind you, you dont want to upstage dd!!! You could go a wicked step mother!!

Saskia, honey, so sorry that you were trapped, literally, between a rock and a hard place with all that bl**dy baby talk. I am impressed that you coped, I may have cried or barged past in a huff!!! For all my reiki-ness and alternative/holistic beliefs, I sure do get in a stinker of moods or I am an emotional crackpot!! Hope that you went home and had a chilled eve.

Hope that everyone else is ok. Wonder why its soooooooooooooooooooo quiet. I know that a few people are away and some are pg, and one or 2 need a brek from here but what about everyone else??!!

Well, wishing you all lots of magic for tomorrow, I know I hope I have a better day. It didnt help watching loads of Comic Relief stuff last night and getting in a real state about all the desperately ill or sadly passed on babies and children due to maleria, I was having nightmares last night, in between dh`s bl**dy snoring!! so goodness knows how the kids who watched it coped. 

Take care and remember its only 1 week til mothers day! I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad to be able to part of this celebration at very long last! Wot a blessing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Tinx- Never never sick of you hun!!!!! Sorry to hear about your rows and not sleeping etc, does sound a bit PMT like though...I am a moody madam too but generally not in public or around people I don't know too well, its usually the people I care about that get it!!   What with comic relief and the Jade progs this week I have been an emotional heap of rubbish...and today AF arrived...Yay. Never been so pleased to see her I can tell you! Will make my phonecall on monday and hopefully can star DR in 3 weeks time....so scared now, have been reading lots but really not sure what to expect...  

Debs- We're still a bit in the dark about the flats, had to send off proof of contract etc and the investigation is underway. There is a meeting next week for investors, so we will hopefully get more answers then...not hopeful about the money though, I am trying to imagine the worst so that hopefully we will have a pleasant surprise   Nuts I know....Am trying to focus on tx now and not get too bogged down with the flats thing (don't get me wrong its still bugging me big time but I am trying to look at life differently) Sorry I am rubbish at fancy dress so no good ideas here....sounds good fun though  

Karin- Really hope you are feeling a bit better, not sure if you're able to read here or not, understand why you haven't posted much though. Fingers crossed things are better soon, how's Emma?  

Where is everyone? All having fabulous weekends doing exciting things, other than checking out FF I guess.....

See you tomorrow xx


----------



## Stokey

Good Morning 

Its a lovely sunny day here and that makes you feel brighter straight away! Is spring here?? I hope we have some good weather.  Had an interesting day yesterday, my DH went out with his BF on friday night and they we're both really naughty, my DH was so drunk and so sick, he woke Issy who was frightened and he told me that he was smoking again   can't believe it especially after last time and what is goin on this week! I waited till yesterday morning and blasted him, can't tell you how mad I was, he cleaned the house for me as I went to my mothers, so ashamed of him.
My BF then text me to say her husband had done terrible things when he got in and she too had gone to her mum's, I don't even want to repeat what he did, but it was shocking and worse than my DH! My poor friend has 2 little girls and the youngest has been quite poorly this week, so its the last thing my friend wanted or needed! Men, they can't hold their drink and its almost like something possesses their bodies and they have no control.  The last time my DH got drunk he thought the laundry basket was the toilet, it was full of washing and he peed in it all and then threw it down the stairs! I was so disgusted and humiliated him the next day! I wiped the floor with him that day too, why do they do this??

How is everyone this morning? Its my mum's birthday tomorrow so today we are going to my mum's BF house (she's more like an aunty to me) for sunday roast at 5pm, she is the lady that has Max the border collie (issy's BF) so she is very excited! I am mad with my mum though as she has booked to go away with her Girlfriends next weekend (mother's day) she has never missed one! they are going to Cracow in Poland to visit Autshwitz (sp) I wanted to go as well but money is tight and i'd have to fly!

Sue - Good Luck for Tuesday, do you start injecting then? Em sounded do cute hope she had a good day!

Tinx - Moments like that are sooo precious aren't they, sounds like you are having fun with your DH too, they can be sooooo annoying can't they! I am really looking forward to Mummy's day, its so exciting to be a part of it.

Saskia -   I had a day like that last tuesday and felt very down when I got home, we'll be in that position soon telling everyone about our bumps!  

Debs - Go as the fairy out of Pinocchio! she is beautiful and not a lead character so you won't be upstaging snow white, but she is sooooo magical and beautiful! Have fun xx

well where is everyone? Hope Karin is ok and Cath are u ok hun?? Hows Kerri getting on?

Big cuddles going to watch Sound of Music with DD now!

love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all!!

well finally back from my mums!!!
well all went well at the clinic, even though i felt samuel got ALL the attention, with all insundry comin out to check him out..he even gave one of the nurses a kiss..what a smooochh!!!
jargon was told to me a 100 mph!!! then of course the nice invoice of £3100 just to get me started!!!! do feel like your just a cash machine for them!!!!!, anyway all was ready to go so started my suprecur injections on friday!!!!!!, cant believe im here all again, feel ok, but have been on a mission, cleaning tidying, sorting out mums loft, garage, goin to dump, charity shops, feel like a wound up toy|!!!!!! DH has annoyed me so again frnatically sorting the house now im back so i can get DS in bed before he gets home...oohhh i am mean...must b the drugs!!!, havin major hot flushes already too..i dont rememeber that before but DH assures me i did accompanied with the same moans too!!!!! 
will be back later for longer chat and catch ups when i can actually sit whilst typing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

af due mothers day..madness and then they put down ec hopefully for 6th April!!!! that date jumped out of the page when they wrote it as its my dads birthday ( rip)!!!!!, madness as we started tx for DS on the same day, anniversary he died and now his dates r inloved again, i miss him SO much but feel popsitive hes still so involve and teliing me hes here!!!!love u daddy!!! xxxxlets hope i get another BFP!!!!!!!
kerri xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

No time to catch up as can't sit for long but needless to say back has been very bad.    Been unable to stand upright for all of last week and finally went to my best friends and she took care of me and Emma, bless her.  Hopw to catch up with you all very soon.  At the very least I should be reading every few days, hope all my lovely FF's are well.  I'm missing you all.

hugs for everyone.

       

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Ally- Oh no poor you hun   sounds like dh is putting you through your paces....like you've not had enough to deal with...Men have no idea do they? Definitely feeling good today in the sunshine....I am so hoping for a lovely warm summer, I fancy going home to my Mum's so we can visit the beach every day and let Priya play in the sea and sand.....  Fingers crossed...

Kerri- Wooooohooooooo! All sounds fab to be on the road again...will pm you hunny xx

Karin- You poor thing, sounds dreadful but just want to let you know we miss you and hope things are better very soon  

Tinx- How are you today, hope you're out enjoying the sun with your little cherub  

Hope everyone else is ok? Its so bizarre when its quiet on here....I have had a nice day with my parents and my brother, they have gone now so its just us again this week but its been fun. Looking fwd to making my call tomorrow morning, really want to get on the road and know when things will be happening but I have a fear that I will have a cyst again and won't be able to start this month. And to top things off I cancelled my holiday in May, hard decision to make but it just feels right. I was meant to pay up in full on friday just gone, and to be honest it was another £1500 to shell out so its a saving too. I'm still sad though cos we were going on a cruise to Norway with my folks and my sister and her kids so would have been really good......am gutted.

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Just logged on - back at work so will try to catch up with personals throughout the day!!

Had a great weekend but has been tainted with some issues.  As you know Ruby has problems with her bowels and now it is becoming more and more psychological with her.  Although she is fab at weeing on the toilet and never have any accidents and always dry nights she has gone now that she wont open her bowels on the toilet, or ask to go anymore, she does it in her knickers.  It is so upsetting for me and when I picked her up from School (even though they know its a medical condition) they bascially told me if its not sorted she cant go to school - all children have to be toilet trained   I was so fuming after it.  Ruby was at mums this weekend so dh and I had a long chat about what to do and we have devised a chart full of faces and when she doesnt ask to go to the toilet she will have to draw a sad face and when she asks to go she can draw a happy face - if she gets 5 happy faces then I will take her to the toy store and buy her whatever she likes. Do you think this is the best way to approach? I am also going to ring her consultant today and see if he has any words of wisdom!!!

Sorry for the 'me' post - have been reading but will catch up with you all later today 


xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Hope you had a good weekend.  

Don't have time to catch up properly at the moment but

Cath -     to the school.  Pretty sure that I have read that they are now allowed to refuse a child entry based on not being toilet trained  (and if it is a medical condition then that makes it worse).  Think the rules changed based on disability discrimination but think it includes all children based on the fact that children with delayed development in other areas were not excluded.  I suggest you look into it further because they may be breaking the rules.

Catch up with everyone else later  

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Hi all.

Glad to see a few more people!

Happy Monday and sunny-day to everyone!!

Well, af is not here but am sure she is on her way!! Sick of checking though!! 3 days late BUT NOT getting my hoes even vaguelly raised!

DH is back at work so I can breath again! He is having a rough time at work, is very stressed and grumpy and quiet and god knows what else all at once. So, yep, he is doing my head in still! Glad that he is back at work and Willow and I can have a better day! Its sooooo poo as I love him so much and feel like I hardly see him. I am here with Willow all day and I feel like the house is my "work" if you like and when he is here it often upsets the routine and we all get a bit confused as to how we feel. Its not always like that, just at times, and as he is feeling so pants, it upsets us all and so the weekend was all grouchy instead of all wonderful. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH, men! Willow is not so rough today, she has more energy and less snot but still got a shocker of  a hacking cough. She demanded after breaky that we went to see the animals!! this is at our local animal sanctuary! So muggins here packed the little madam into the car and off we went! Sod the need to go out an buy mothers day gifts for my mum, goats and horses and sheep, that was the order of the day! Willow was very determined on the directions that we walked however, so it was not the most relaxing morning with a stroppy 20 month old leading me, literally!!, up the garden path!! I decided to put my foot down and be the mum and whisk her home for potty and snooze time but that brought on more strops and tears! Her not me ( yet!!)

So far, she has been in her cot for an hour and asleep for half of that, after a long play and a short moan!!! So, I had better scoot off to do a few jobs. Including book an emerg dental appt as broke a bit of tooth at the weekend, to add insult to injury!!,and now in pain. Will be worse with inj, drilling and then the bloody wbill! I was only there a month ago with another bil for a chipped tooth. God, why am I not pg, this would all be free!!

Cath, sooo sorry to hear about Ruby, she must be very distressed. I think a reward chart is a great idea. What about getting her some going to the loo, sitting on a potty books or dvd, she will engage with the story and understand it a litle more maybe?? I think  that the school is wrong in saying she cant come to school, they cant exclude her for such issues, they need to be supporting her. Can you get the SENCO involved or  preschool or early years SENCO or advisor to help you?  They should be helping not being critical. Best wishes babe.

Ally, oh, these naughty dhs eh. Alcohol is often the cause of much naughtiness. Gad that you made him suffer though! Well done you!! Dying to know what bf hubby did tho!! Do tell!!!

Saskia, how you hon? I agree with your thinking about the flats, expect no money then any you get is a real bonus! So sorry abt your hol but a you say, you are saving money that way. Hope that you can have a cheaper hol after all tx? I am due on any mo and will also be calling hosp for tx at same time as you. Great to know that we should be cycle buddies. Couldnt ask for a nicer one!! Fingers xd for you and all the tx.

Karin hon, hope that you are ok. We all miss you and think of you loads. What on earth is going on?? rest up honey xx

Sue, hiya catcha later!!

Kerri, glad to have you back babe. Loving your pms!! xxx

Hi everyone else.

Take care and back later xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue & Tinx - thank you for your words of wisdom, the more I think about it the more it makes sense - it is a form of discrimenation you are right Sue, I am going to look at this closer.  Tinx - sounds like youve had a lovely morning, I would have swapped this office for the sunshine anyday!!

xx


----------



## Stokey

just a quickie but I agree with what Sue said Cath, it is discrimination.  Poor little thing its rotten for her and for you.  I think its a good idea about the chart, it can't hurt to give it a go.  Good Luck I hope it works hun.   and one for Ruby too


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - thanks babe - you ok?


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Thats shocking, i cant beleive they can do that, poor Ruby, hope you can get some advice from her Cons


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - thanks hunny! Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## saskia b

grrr just lost a post!

Cath- OMG how cross did your post make me! Totally agree that the school are less than helpful, and don't want to worry you as I am sure you have enough to worry about, but I wonder how the teachers are addressing her at the time? From my nursing background I remember that THE most important thing about pooing problems is not making a big deal of it, loads of kids hold on to their poo as a way of control or fear until an accident occurs.....   did they tell you about it in front of her? I really hope not. The smiley face chart sounds great, it may take some time but stick with it and try and not let on to her that its too big a deal if you know what I mean? Hope things get better soon, poor Ruby and poor you  

Tinx- I have the same problem with dh on his days off, not sure how it happens but when he's here I am still not showered at 11am and he thinks all my days are like that!!!  

Back later ladies xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Saskia - Ruby is in a day nursery and has been since she was 7 months old and I have to say they are absolutely lovely, they know about the problem and we pretty much work in sync as to how we address it. But of course she only goes to School one day a week which started in January and they are not proving very sympathetic.  I dont think Ruby would be able to 'hold on' to her poo as she phsycially has no choice due to the power of the laxative/medication however I know this is common.  That is also another thing that upset me was that she spoke to me about it infront of her   the nursery would NEVER do that.  Hope you are ok. 

Thanks everyone for your encouraging messages - at least I know its not just me!


----------



## Tinx

Very short post from me again! OMG am addicted to FF at mo!!! AF arrived and Dday for jab for FET is mon 6th of April! Very excited actully and not too anxius at mo, hope it continues in that way!! Only prob is that eveil sister in law and family are here for the weekend just before. they have never been here and we have been here for 3 years so feel I shouldnt cancel them but noit sure its wise to see them before such an important date. BUT if I cancel I know I wont want to see them till well after the 2ww and how will we explain that one?? Its a very long time to postpone a visit!

Oh well, anyways, the date is booked and thats the main thing!

Oh, its official! Willow is acting more and more like she is 5 years old rather than almost 20 months! 

Take care all and chin up Cath xx

PS Saskia, hope af arrivess tomorrow and we can start this journey together xx


----------



## saskia b

Cath- Even more reason to forgive her the odd accident then if she is on laxatives! How rude of them, am appalled that they spoke to you in front of her, totally unhelpful and thoughtless. Good luck with everything!!

Tinx- How evil are they exactly?   It may be a good distraction before your tx and at least the visit will be out the way and you will have no thoughts about the re schedule while enduring tx?? And maybe just maybe they will cancel anyway....especially if its taken them 3 years to come. BTW my AF arrived saturday so am day 3 now, rang clinic this am and have my first appointment on the 3rd April...yay. Fingernails are getting it now....I think dh is oblivious to it all, I know so much from chatting on here but he keeps asking me things and its weird cos I expect him to know what I know...if that makes sense. Anyway, not long now... 

Debs- How are you? Hope you had a nice weekend

Ally- Like Tinx I too am totally intrigued....what did he do that was so terrible? Ooh the mind boggles....

Sue- Hope you had a good weekend, you sound busy....

Hi to everyone, Strawbs, splodgesmum, Ready, Michelle, Karin, Kerri and anyone else I have missed

saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

hi girls!

Everything seems to b going wrong again! arghhhh
DH looks like he is the one to lose job and we'll find out friday.  I have follicle tracking wed 7am and DH has just informed me he has found "lump" on testicle    I have managed to make him appointment wed pm but am now so worried and scared. What could it be. I just don't think this tx is meant to be.

My BF DH peed all over his 1yr olds bed floor and then went into 5yr olds bedroom and sprayed everywhere and I mean everywhere!    my BF was mortifed and left him for the whole day, still not really talking to him now! don't blame here, could you imagine if he had done it over the cot doesn't bare thinking about. My friend was so mad/upset/embarrassed you name it.  SHes very straight laced to so the humiliation is unbearable for her. I do feel sorry for her.

i'm going to the gym as I haven't been for a week and starting to make excuses so need to get myself back out there!

    for everyone and chat soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Oh Ally honey. You are having such a terrible time of it at the mo. Thinking of you so so so much. Been having nightmare with our neighbours dog so been thinking of you a lot extra anyways but this is far worse. So sorry for dh and his job, am praying that its not terrible news on Fri. As for the lump, hon, what can I say, at least he has found it early. Get it looked at and then go from there. There has to be some good news for you all soon, maybe this treatment will be your saving grace Hoping that you are both ok. Lots of love and positive thoughts sweetheart xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally -    cant imagine what you and dh must be going through. Will be sending you lots of    for Wednesday - I do hope its nothing serious.  As for dh job - so sorry to hear that hun - what a rough week for you          We are all hear to listen  

Saskia - April will be here before you know it, Spring time is the best time for tx apparently (according to Zita West!) so   

Tinx - April for you too hunny! Good luck with the visit!!

We've had some bad news too, I may have told you that dh's father is not very well, he was diagnosed with cancer some time ago but it has now spread and whereas last year they were saying he had 5-10 years, he has been hospitalised and he now has less than a few months to live.  Why is it always doom and gloom!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry didn't get back yesterday.  Hope can catch up.

Ally -       Hope that it is good news for DH Friday.  As for the lump - good that he has an appointment soon - best to get it checked out and it may be nothing.  Hope everything is OK.        No not starting today just waiting for drugs delivery.  Start d/r via nasal spray on Friday.

Saskia - Good luck for 3 April.      

Tinx - Good luck for FET        Do you know when transfer will be?  I agree with Saskia perhaps best to get the visit out of the way before tx.

Cath - Glad you are going to look into it more.    How dare they talk to you about it in front of her - that is the last thing they should do with such problems.  So sorry to hear-  about your father-in-law.    

Kerri - Glad everything went OK on Friday.  Hope the d/r side effect stay away.

Debs - Emily has a nice time thanks - although she spilt water on her fairy dress and came home in some bizarre clothes they had spare.  Hope you decide on an outfit for the party.

Karin -         Sorry to hear you are still in pain.  Glad someone has been able to look after you.        

Hello everyone else.

Emily isn't very well.  She had a fever last night and was delirious - she didn't know where she was or who I was.  She also kept asking me to take the bicycle away.  Bit scary really but she seems a little better this morning.  Well I was a bit cross with the school yesterday too.  I sent Emily to school yesterday even though she wasn't quite herself but she was just a bit up and down and I thought by the time she got to school she might forget about it.  When I dropped her off I said to her teacher that I didn't think she was quite herself and if she wanted me to come early to pick her up to give me call.  Anyway I don't hear anything so  pick her up at normal time - only for the teacher in charge to say to me that she didn't think she was well enough to have been there.  Well why not ring me like I asked them to?  Anyway just wound me up a bit.  The teacher in charge is known for winding people up a bit (even though I don't think she means to).  She also talks to you like you are the same age as the children.  No drugs delivery yet - hope they don't take too long.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - omg what is it with all these bl**dy teachers   Poor little thing, I can imagine it must have been pretty scary for you especially with her being delrious - I hope she is ok - do you know what is wrong? is it a virus?  Hope the drugs turn up soon for you  
P.S.  Finally got Ruby enrolled in ballet - first class is this Saturday 9.30am!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath - She is snuffling a bit so may be flu. Seems a lot better now but is still going from being bouncy to just laying on the sofa. Hope Ruby has fun at ballet - Emily can't stop talking about it.


----------



## kerribluecat

hi everyone

sorry been a bit naff on posting!!!

cath - cant believe the school were like that  thats terrible!!!!!

ally -    oh hun, dont know what to say apart from sending u a huge cyber hug and hope things trn around..why does it always have to happen all at once, or even at all xxx thinkin of u and hope DH is ok and that your FIL will be restful! i had my dad ill for avery long tie from that dreaded disease so i totaly feel for your family xxx

tinx - love ya's, 6th april is a special day for both of us now!!! 

saphirree must organise a cuppaand cake meeing very soon!!!!!!  

saskia - might see u on the 3rd hehe!!!!

hi to all, diamond diva, michelle, debs, karin

well been dr since friday and if anything i feel like a bomb is up my ****   , on a mission to be and r so busy, maybe im just trying to keep my mind active!!!! good though!!!!!!!!!! bring it on i say!!!!, i know if i stop and think about it all i will prob fall in a heep! so best just carry on like a nutter...arnt im supposedto be chillin though?lol

got to take the cats to the vets after samuels nap , not looking forward to the outcome 

will do abetter post soon i promise!!!!! xxxx

big hugs to all

kerri xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Will be quick with few personals as back will only tolerate sitting for short periods.

Still in lots of pain and struggling with Emma to be honest but with chiropractor do feel that things are improving. Poor Emma gets so upset when I'm lying down "up Mummy get up"  Also found out that one of my cats (we have three) has diabetes and kidney failyre yesterday.  She is now at the vets being assesed but I'm assured that she is not in any pain. Feeling like 2009 is not my year and unsure how much more bad news i can take. 

*Ally*    You poor poor thing you are really going through it. Sending you strength and love hun.   

*Cath* Such sad news about Dh father.  Hope Ruby enjoys her first ballet class.... so cute. Also  to her teacher, how dare she discuss this in front of your little girl . I'm with the others in that this is discrimination.

*Sue* Your poor little one. How awful that the teacher thought she was unwell and did nothing.  Hope she is feeling better very soon.

*Kerri* Good luck with DR   . Try not to do too much!! 

*Tinx* 6th April is a great day... my long awaited cousin (my only one) arrived on that day 21 years ago!!!   

Big hellos to Ready, Debs, Saskia and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hug aplogese ut i met caths FIL not ally, my brain..must be the drugs..so so sorry 
kw33, sorry too to hear u r still in pain xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - good to hear from you - so sorry to hear that you are still in so much pain - you poor love. Must be awful for you when Emma gets upset.  Good to hear that you are improving though.  Again massive    to you for your cat.  I too couldnt wait until 2008 was over with, felt I could make a new start with 2009 and so far am in limbo until June with the prep course but we still have the added pressure now of dh's poor dad.

Kerri - no worries hun, its confusing enough when our brains are being messed up by lots of hormones!  I also find it easier to cope when Im occupying my mind/body with other things - girl on a mission sounds good!!

Sue - hope shes ok soon.  Will let you know how the class went! No doubt she will cling to me like a limpet for the first class and will have to ease her in gently - by week 4 she'll be bossing everyone about and have everyone following in her shadow!!! (if past experiences are anything to go by!)

Work is dragging - just took a lovely walk in the sunshine but cant wait for this day to be over!!

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi again,

Cath -   Funny the way they can be so shy and then so bossy.  Emily was quite confident on the first class but I think that is because she was with her friend.

Karin - So sorry that you are still in pain.       Also your poor cat      

Kerri - Ooo cake sounds good.  Maybe a meet somewhere with a play area would be good.  Just trying to think of one that is about half way for both of us.  Try to arrange soon.   

Hello and   to all.

Phoned doctors this afternoon as Emily seems to be getting better and then getting worse again.  Wondering if maybe she has another throat infection.  Although she won't let me have a good look.  Typically though they couldn't see her this afternoon so got an appointment first thing in the morning.  Nurse said to keep giving her Calpol and keep her fluids up (struggling with that as she really does not want to eat or drink anything).

Drugs arrived safely although not until 11.45 - can't believe it starts again on Friday.  Although I am d/ring for ages this time.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Quick one from me.  I read but it's hard to keep up on here.

Ally, just wanted to send you hugs for your upsetting time with dh and your BFs dh. What's with men and drinking too much?  And I'm so sorry to hear that dh sees a lump.  Sending prayers that it's nothing.

Cath, so sorry to hear about your FIL being sick.  Cannot imagine how hard this is for all of you.  Sending prayers your way too...and that he's a fighter.

Karin, how awful that you're still in so much pain with your back.  It's heartbreaking not being there for our little ones isn't it?  Hop you recover real soon.  Gonna respond to your pm.

Sue, really hope that EMily feels better real soon.  Sounds really scary with her not quite recognzing things.  Don't blame you at all for being frustrated and upset with school for not calling you.

We've had a bit of a scare as I've been in the hospital for the past few days.  Things are ok, but I've been bleeding (placenta is low lying).  When they were determining the cause of the bleed, we got a real scare as one scenario was we were losing the baby.  Really scary.  Am told this is likely to happen again so am struggling with what to do about work...i.e. work from home gong forward or just go on short term leave until mat leave.  Gonna call my dr tomorrow and get her opinion.  THe past few days have been really hard too being away from Evan.  Felt so guilty and missed him like mad.  And to top it all off, he was sick with a fever so (a) he couldn't come and visit (b) felt extra guilty for being away when he wasn't well.  

Anyways..jsut wanted to pop in and say hi to you all and let you know that I do read and keep u with all of you.


----------



## Stokey

Hi girls,

I feel shattered tonight! Had a 4 hour photo shoot this morning and then full day of food shopping (now at aldi's) and then cooking/washing and seeing to titch. I feel exhausted which isn't like me as I can usually go on till about 10 then flop!
I have my scan at 7am and its half hour drive to hospital so will be up mega early too!
Ready - Hiya hun I hope your ok what a scary thing to be told   I say rest up and maybe work form home, at least you can have a lie down when you feel you need too.  I hope it doesn't happen again stay safe  

Cath- Hi hun     hope your having a better day too.  I 'd love to see a pic of Ruby in her tutu! bless her Sending all our love for you FIL what sad news its such a horrible diesease.  

Tinx - Thanks hun hopefully we will find out tomorrow whats going on with DH fingers crossed it can be cleared up with a pill.  Whats going on with your neighbour? Do you want me to go round and sort them out

Sue -     for little Em poor thing you feel so helpless don't you! I feel like battering that woman and while i'm down there i'll batter Ruby's teacher too and make it a nice round trip! Come on girls lets combine hormones and declare war!! we would be a force to be reckoned with!
Glad your drugs turned up thats a relief - roll on friday   

Kerri - Hiya hun, hope the tx is starting off well I wish i could get some more motivation sometimes make the most of it! But don't wear yourself out! Hope pussy cat is ok xx

Karin - Hunny your up!! Take it staedy, glad its going in the right direction with the chiropractor but take it slowly you have had a rough time, poor Emma it must be strange for her to see Mummy like that little petal it makes you want to hug them tighter   

well off to tidy the bombsite downstairs and then have to see to the 500+ photos....just feel like shutting my eyes!
Lots to report back with tomorrow fingers crossed those follies have grown!!!

love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Ally- So sorry to hear about your dh, it never rains but it [email protected]@dy p*sses down doesn't it?   Really hope the lump is nothing to worry about...and hope your appointment goes well...c'mon you follies    

Ready- Sending you huge hugs     sounds like you have had a lot on your plate too, how scary! Make sure you put your feet up when you can, nice to hear from you  

Cath- Sorry to hear such awful news about your FIL,   for you too, hope Ruby enjoys her ballet class!

Kerri- slow down chick! Although I can see the appeal of keeping busy....hope things are ok...by the way I had a wee giggle when I saw the ** message about your cat...heheee, too many mice

Sue- Poor Emily, and how annoying for you to leave instructions only to have them ignored!! Hope she's better soon  

Karin- Aw poor Emma, must be so hard for you trying to explain why Mummy can't play as usual.... get well soon x 

Tinx- Have you made any decision on your rellies yet?

Well nothing much going on here, have been having SUCH a lovely time with Priya, she has been so giggly recently and cheeky with her behaviour, running away from me etc. I think she's happier now she's mobile at last. I am on a mission to get her to say Mummy in time for mothers day...she has loads of words but refuses to say Mummy, just calls me Dee, or Daddy...  So far she says Mumum but she sort of covers her mouth and shrinks away in embarrassment its so funny!!! I just want to hear her call me Mummy...don't we all?

Well hope everyone has a better day tomorrow

Saskia xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F - How scary.       If it is likely to happen again I think maybe you should go off sick from work and just rest as much as possible.  Thinking of you - hope everything is OK.  Sorry that Evan was sick too - hope he is feeling better.

Ally - Loads of luck for tomorrow - hope those follies are developing nicely.    Sounds like a busy day today - hope you can sleep soon.  

Saskia - Hope you can get Priya to say Mummy.  My neice wouldn't say Mummy for ages  - she said Daddy but she used another word for everyone else (can't remember what it was).

S x


----------



## Tinx

Morning girls!!

Just read the mammoth few posts but no time to reply now as Willow has woken up! back later far chats xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ladies

R4F - just wanted to say you definitely need to take it easy - as you know I also had low lying placenta and I found if I over exerted myself - I would have a bleed - Im not saying I was bed ridden or anything but I was really looking forward to doing yoga through my pregnancy as have practiced it for years but I couldnt do anything - no exercise, no lifting and had to take it really easy - must be really hard with little Evan but you must rest up hun  

Ally - wow, sounds like you had a busy day - sending loadsa      for you today hunny x P.S. an Aldi convert eh! welcome to my world!!

Sue -    for little Emily, poor thing.  Glad your drugs arrived safely - 2 days to go! Are you nervous/excited?

Saskia - its great when they're mobile isnt it! I was lucky I guess, Ruby started talking when she was about 6 months and unbelievably - her first word was hoover - now you can tell Im OCD in the house!!!!! She started calling me Mumah from then on which I really loved now its mummy, however the other day she called me 'mum' No I said, thats what teenagers say, I want to be a mummy for as long as possible!!!!

Tinx - catch up later!

Had a mammoth session on the WII last night so am aching today but got to get training now - I have signed up for Race for Life which is a £5k run in July so better get my butt into gear!!!! 

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

OK Looks like                                         are needed all round.


Cath - Any more news on your FIL?

R4F - OMG, How scary, hope you can avoil going back into hospital  

Ally -          

Karin -         I really hope you feel better soon.

Sue - Best of luck for your 1st injection on Monday.

Kerri - Hope you manage to rest up for a little while.


Hope you all are well,  going shopping after work today, i so need some new summery clothes  , been wearing my boring black and dark colours to work and want something a bit brighter.


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Hi girls  

well as expected my ovaries haven't even responded! I still have to have bloods taken, and its different from last time I have to have them on day 18,21 and 24?? never heard of this I thought it was only on day21.  Don't see the point myself, and I am terrible to get blood out of!

DH is going this afternoon so i'll let you know what happens

thanks for the thoughts girls xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - Have a fab day shopping - my fav pastime, I agree, with this lovely weather coming in I definitely want a change from all these drab clothes - last weekend I did sport a yellow summery sundress (with a cardigan) as the weather was so sunny.  No news on FIL yet, he had some kind of operation yesterday so just waiting to hear.

Ally -    I know I keep banging on about it and you are probably sick to death of me saying but why dont you give AC a whirl? cant do any harm.  Hope dh's news is better this afternoon.


----------



## Stokey

Thanks Cath I migth ask GP about it, can you take it when your on clomid? I thought i'd be ok about it but don't seem to be handling things well today


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Ally -         Sorry things didn't go better.  What happens now?  Hope everything is well with DH        

Cath - Hope FIL's operation went well.  Not sure how I feel about starting again - probably a mixture of excited and nervous.

Debs - Have fun shopping - hope you find some nice clothes.

R4F - Hope you are OK.  Have you decided what to do?

Hi Tinx - hear from you later.

Hello everyone else  

Took Emily to doctors this morning and she has another throat infection.  Only had one in January.  I asked if there was a reason she would keep getting it and she said that at her age they can be susceptible to it and if it kept recurring they would refer her to ENT.  Anyway she is much better today and has been playing in the garden and even helped to wash the car.


----------



## kerribluecat

hi everyone!!

cath - hope its some good nes u recieve soon re FIL , mentioned u to my mum at the weekend what with her having gne through adoption twice!

saphirre - hope emily gets full recovery soon, also we can then arrange a meet up, have u heard of fulbourne

tinx - hope u managed to get the dvd in the end!!!?

stokey - how did dh get on this afternoon??

diamond dive - hope u got some fab bright purchases!!

ready4family - how r u??

hi to everyone else too!!!!!

well my energy has totally bombshelled, went out again today into town to meet friend and did park and another costa stop ( whoops) but this afternoon have dropped!!! got major headache and have fire on wrapped up in a jumper and scarf, feel like flu symptons, must be burselin kicking in i guess and my body telling me to sop trying to be wonderwoman!!!!!!with all this heat and layers havin one major hot flush now though  
to top it all at park this morn, with friend that about to drop baby number two, well a woman came over and chatted  (2 kids) and that was it..me the sad one left out whilst they merrily chatted about having a second baby etc, what its like, feeding, etc and my friend adding i only took one night to get preg again, god i was truely grinning wth gritted teeth and crying inside!!!  

well ealry night for me!!!!!

hope everyone has had a good day!!!!

kerri xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hello, back again!!

Am somewhat frazzled mind you! Since Willow has been poorly, her cough has kept her awake a lot and stopped her from being settled  at night when we put her to bed. It has been a few rough nights and she is a little minx today and has wanted cuddles and not settled. I have been in and out to her for the last 30 mins. This is better than Saturdays 3 hrs and mondays 1 1/2 but still pants as we never usually have any bother, its bath, cup of milk, bed and straight out. Oh well, I am lucky to have such a good sleeper really.

Well, at long last got mum the dvd!! Went to countless shops this am, no luck, came home, Willow slept, she woke up and was promptly bunged in the car for more shopping! I did get it at long last and after many calls to shops in advance! Not only the dvd but a set with the book too and so I am well chuffed! Hope mum loves it!!

Anyways, omg, enough about me!!! How are all of you? Great to hear from you all again!

Right, will try and catch up with everyone! Bear with me!!

Karin, sounds like such a nightmare for you, am so sorry and sending you love and huge get well soon wishes. Bless you for still checking in with is all xx    

Cath, how is FIL? So sorry to hear of his situation, what a terrible time for you all, how is dh coping? Does Ruby have any idea??   

Ally, any news on dh, been thinking of you both as been charging around the shops!, pray its good news or easily dealt with news if a difficult outcome xx     

Debs, any clothes joy? I always see things when I cant buy them and when I am on a clothes mission I see sweet fa!!    How are the pooches?? xx 

Ready, oh honey, how scary for you, all of you. Try to keep calm, rest as much as is physically poss and take good care of yourself, hang on in there little nipper! xx      

Kerri, did you get your early nite?? How was your chilled day?? almost 1/4 of the way through your tx!!  xx  

Saskia, April 3rd, oh we are close, yeah!!! How you feeling?? You will be fine honey, we are all here for you 24/7 Still not sure about rellies! Think we will say come and then if I get in a state we will just have to cancel last min. They are lucky to be coming at all really as we had a terrible falling out a few years ago and have only just begun to speak again. To cut it all short, we had a big family do to attend, it was a couple of days after my final iui, I had been told that sil was unexpectedly pg a few months earlier and me and dh had a terrible time accepting it, also his cousin had just had a baby. We went to the family do but requested to not be seated near baby or sil. Alas we were greeted by baby as soon as we arrived and sil was sat opposite me at the family meal, alloted seats. I was in agony, very distressed and seeing her 5 mths pg did me in, I had a panic attack in front of everyone and had to be taken home. I wrote to sil to say it was not her fault, I was coping with tx etc and was very very vulnerable... I said I was sorry that I had to leave and that I had wanted to see her just in my own time. well she wrote an evil letter back saying I was a ***** and should have faked being happy for her. Clearly it went (.)(.) up from there!      Her baby was born early the following year, we still hadnt really spoken, although I did wish her well with the birth, but didnt expect to see the baby, but we were in Bristol at the time she was born and at 4 days old we were allowed to see her. There were hugs and stuff and we all thought all was ok. I was luckily 3 mths pg at this point so coped with it all, how I would have coped otherwise I dont know. So we all thought we had moved on. BUT, when we took Willow to meet the family in Bristol when she was a few weeks old, SIL came to see her but she oddly enough couldnt cope!! She had a HUGE screaming attack on me, didnt even see Willow, saying that she couldnt forgive me for the letter and I was a ***** and blah blah blah! It was all a nasty shock as we thought all had been ok 6-8 mths earlier when we last saw them. I was really damaged emotionally by this. A new mum, breastfeeding, away from home and getting verbally attacked. Well, to again try and cut it short, I didnt then speak to her until a few months ago!! I did vow to never speak to her again but it was upsetting all the family. She is an odd woman and has no understanding or empathy of our situation and has few friends and all dh family find her very difficult! To say the least I am not over joyed about the impending visit but at least its on my territory!! God, sorry to go on, I will stop!!  

Sue, hiya, hope that Emily starts to feel better soon, great to think of her to help wash the car, how yummy!! Cant wait to copy that idea!!! Roll on summer!! We have played in the garden loads already this year, far more than last year as Willow can now do all sorts! Last summer she was only just starting to walk, let alone be the little madam of today!!

Hope that I havent missed anyone. 

Am off for a late dinner again! I must stop coming on here before we eat!!

Take care and hugs xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi just a quick one from me as had a mixed day....its dh's only day off this week and he has had a migraine this evening leaving me to do the bedtime routine again...  sorry I know that sounds so selfish but I was just looking fwd to a hand at bathtime, its not his fault though I suppose...he has really horrid migraines they mimic a stroke and he has slurred speech and weakness...scary.

Tinx- OMG love that sounds dreadful. I think every family has one of them I know I have a few...  Not sure I would be so forgiving as you though, are they coming to stay or just for the day? Could you organise to go to soft play or similar so that the focus is away from conversation? I can't believe she can say you should have pretended to be happy for her...can she not pretend to have some tact Oh my blood boils.....  By the way I usually do bath, milk, stories...leave the room and no fuss but if she's even remotely unwell it all goes out the window and I'm up and down like a yo-yo...so frustrating when things are good usually, hope Willow is better soon poor love. x

Cath- Oh wow well done you on signing up for the 5K...I couldn't even manage a run to the bus stop at the moment...do you need sponsors? How's Ruby and the reward chart getting on?

Ally- Any news on dh? So sorry to hear about your lack of follies...what day is it for you now? Did you have any at all?  

Kerri- Oh no how awful, hope you feel better soon chick...sounds like you got lots achieved during your energy-fuelled days, time to rest up now!  

Sue- Poor Emily, I remember having loads of throat infections as a kid too...I think the docs are reluctant to take tonsils out these days unless they really have to...hope its not necessary for her though.

Debs- Hope the shopping trip was fruitful, I went shopping today too and ended up with........socks   really needed them though as went to a friends the other day and was mortified when took my shoes off to display my lovely holey socks   Looked for some summery clothes but came home empty handed... 

Karin- How you bearing up?  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok. 

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Only managed a top and 2 pairs of shoes, got some headbands for DD though


----------



## Stokey

Hiya

DH is thankfully ok! I think! the dr said it sounds like an infection so he is now on antibiotics for 10 days so no BMS anyway! I'm just glad he is ok and its nothing sinister! Today I have felt like I have such a long road to walk to get where I want to be and I feel so angry and frustrated at my body yet again, I have so many friends/aquaintances etc that are falling pg all around me and I have to be so excited and thrilled when I just want to cry   
The lady at the clinic who I have always seen, even before Issy, said she didn't think clomid would work for me, amd I know it won't because it didn't last time.  My ovaries are typically polycycstic and I hate them! they don't bloody budge or grow! I'm going to mention this AC when I see my GP next? Does it work for PCOS? I'll have to research it!

Tinx - just read your SIL story! OMG!! I think I'd of scratched her eyes out for saying that to me, you poor thing having to deal with situation A the meal and then situation B after you have given birth, the selfish ***** don't u dare speak to her again she doesn't deserve family like you the hussy! I hope Willow is feeling better soon, and I know what you mean about being a little madam, I have one of those on my hands too!

Cath - hope the aching has gone but you feel better after doing something remotely healthy don't you! thanks for the support hun your a star xx

Sue - Hope Em continues to pick up bless her. I love watching them play in the garden, I could watch her all day and get nothing done!

Kerri - sorry about your encounter they suck don't they. I seem to be having hot flushes too, ruddy awful things just you take it easy Ihope its not the flu hun xx

Saskia - No I had none they were all the same size and very small its day 14 today and I have blood tests booked for next week just to make sure I haven't ovulated! then i start on higher dose! hey ho never mind. How are you doing hun? those migraines of DH's sound awful poor thing i sympathise xx

well off to bed as feel very weary

nite nite xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Ally - thank goodness dh is ok    I know how you feel hunny, I too am trying to get my head around all these people that are pg around me, I am trying to be brave facing the future as our journey starts however it destroys me that my body lets me down continuously!!  Definitely worth doing research into Agnus Castus, it is the natural form of clomid without all the nasty side effects.

Debs - well done you - am nipping out at lunchtime to the shops for a spending frenzy myself!!

Tinx - OMG what an evil woman, personally, I know she is family but I wouldnt even attempt to make amends with that horrid person.  I was in a similar situation when my bf fell pg and I was struggling to conceive Ruby, I wrote her a letter and explained whilst I was happy for her (not) I couldnt bring myself to be around her because of my situation.  Anyway, I fell pg shortly after and we became close again, only for her to tell me recently shes expecting baby no. 2 and we are in the same position again, whilst ive not cut her off completely I am keeping my distance.  There is no way I would want anything to do with your sil anymore - NO WAY. 

Saskia - nothing wrong with being a little selfish hun.  We are the same in our house - we both work all day, I pick Ruby up from nursery, get home, bath her - then dh arrives home bout 6.45, usually one baths whilst the other reads/puts to bed however lately I have to do everything, then downstairs on the WII - then cook the tea - woman's/mother's work is never done eh!! I could let dh do it but id rather save all the hassle of tantrums and do it myself!!!!

Kerri - hiya hun, sorry to hear you are feeling unwell, hope its not the flu and just the side effects of the drugs.  Thank you so much for thinking of me to your mum hun, will probably pm you for a 'proper' chat about things closer to the time  

Sue - poor emily, is there any reason why she is getting recurring infections?  At least they are acknowledging it now - good to hear she is back on her feet and getting better!!

Last day of work for me for the weekend and supposed to be a lovely weekend - full of sun whoopee!! Going for a bit of retail therapy and buying something new to wear on Mother's Day - dh has booked a restaurant for us so looking forward to that!! No more news on FIL unfortunately, the chemo has failed and the doctors are looking into giving him a new drug on the market, some kind of tablet form - so we shall see - dh is going to see him next week.  Got a doctors appointment for Ruby on Monday afternoon and we appear to have lots of Sad faces on our Poo chart   and no happy faces  

Trying to remain positive but am feeling very down but putting on a brave face - af is due so thats why Im so down - went to Tesco this morning and stocked up on tampax and pg tests (just in case!).  Sore boobs and feeling nauseous however all could be down to stress!!

xx


----------



## kerribluecat

morning all

well feeling abit  better this morn, i guess i was just shattered etc, d feel like coldis looming though , best dose up on hot lemon water as cant afford to be ill, dosent help ds has a cold and i cant help kissing him all day lol.

cath - hope dr can help with Ruby. mmmm restaurant, lucky you!!!!, i am planning on given dh a list of how i would like my mothers day, down to what breakast he an cook and how long to leave me in bed   , no arguments then lol

saskia - hope dh is feeling better, i suffer from the odd migraine so can sympathise!! 

stokey - glad nothin serious with dh. how r u feeling today  

tinx - how was your night?, restful?, as farv as SIL goes i wouldnt even have her past my front door, butits amazing what u have to put a brave face too when it comes to family!!!, weve certainly had some moments with my SIL too!!!!

well ds i sitting next to me on his mini chair, (whilst im on the floor) drawing and playing with stickers, oh and his elastic shades round his neck, looks so funny as just got his vest and trousers on so looks abit like grandpa (RIP), so havin an inner sad moment  

right off to plan our day
cat believe ive been injecting a week tomorrow!!!!! 

  to everyone!!!!!
kerri


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Kerri - Hope you are feeling better.  Yes I know where Fulbourn is but I have never been there.

Cath - Sorry things are going better with Ruby's chart.  I have tried a chart for Emily's eating but I don't really think it has made any difference.  Hope doctor with have some suggestion. 

Ally - Glad it is nothing to worry about for DH.  Sending you lots of  

Debs - Well done on finding something whilst shopping.  I have some vouchers to spend in Next and would like a nice summery top but everytime I go in there the only things I like are tops that my friend already has (Next addict).

Tinx -   What an awful woman.  I admire you greatly if you can entertain being in the same room as her let alone allowing her in your house.       for what she put you through.

Saskia -   Nothing selfish in wanting a little help at bathtime - you always need two pairs of hands.  Sorry for your DH though - that sounds horrible.

Hello everyone else.

Well the madness starts for me tomorrow - feels a bit unreal really.  I am glad in way that I have got quite a long d/r because at least I am being eased into it IYKWIM.  Emily went back to school today and she was OK.  Still a little bit up and down though - although her tonsils look a lot better (from what I can see).

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Hi all!!

Thanks for all your support re evil SIL from hell!!!! I have to say that I have hated her for many years but have moved on, although I still dont feel I can trust her or even feel fully safe and comfy around her. It was tearing dh and his family apart and so I felt i needed to change things. I certainly got many a brownie point for the family so that always helps! She is a complete you know what though! We are tryin g to get them just here for Sat and Sun but they want to arrive Fri. I will not be having that!! We are in debate as to whether to suggest they come fri if thats what they really want but to stay in a B&B!!! Cant wait to see what row that will bring on!!!

Cath, how is Ruby love her, is she doing well with her chart? Not long til ballet now! Sorry to hear of all that stress with your bf, how pants is that.Does hse say anything to help or is she distant too??

Ally, BRILLIANT news re hubby, oh phew. Just all take a while to chill this whend I say eh!! PS would love you to come and Box my neighbours and their noisy evil Poodle`s ears for me! They are doing my nut! I predict rows  oncw I start dr!!!!!

Sue, thinking of you for tomorrrow hon. How did Emily`s day go??

Kerri, are you ok hon? Hope that you diont  get ill. I am the same though Willow is full of cold but I swear I am snuggling her more, you cant keep me away!! Feel better soon babe xx

Hi saskia, fellow yo-yoer!! Its hard when they are ill and the perfect routine goes to pot eh, oh well, it always goes back to normal in the end eh, so I should be greatful really. You are not being selfish hon. Its how we all feel. Tony RARELY is home before 8pm and rarely helps with bath or bed as Willow is asleep when he gets in; its exhasthing for me , god knows how I will cope if I am lucky to have baby number 2!!! I wish he was here more, but I guess if he was either he would muck up the routine or earn less and maybe i would have to go out to work again and I swear that would bring on a whole new nightmare so I guess I should count my blessings really!!! I too suffer from terrible headaches so have every sympathy for your dh, how scary for you both. Mine are not a bad as his. hope he is ok and you get to relax this eve. 

Well, I shall away.

Night night all. sleep tight and huge hugs to you all.

I love chatting to you all, you keep me sane!

xx


----------



## Rolo

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if anyone can give me advice. Is there a recommended waiting period between having your 1st and hopefully second child using DE
I am 8 weeks pregnant with my first child thanks to IM and am planning number 2 already!!!!!!  Yes I know I am jumping the gun but age is not on my side so have to be as positive as possible.

Advice greatly appreciated

Rolo


----------



## Stokey

Hello!

Sorry not on much yesterday but started with excruciating wisdom tooth pain  OMG does it hurt, and when do they stop I,ve had this re-occuring pain since I was 19, I thought I'd be done now!

Its another nice day here so lots to do I think to take my mind off it! My  Mum goes away today to Poland for a long weekends with her 3 BF's they are going to Autchwitz(sp) on sunday , so thats where she is spending her Mother's Day! Noice!!  In fact I would really like to go there to pay my respects, its a place that is steeped in so much history I don't think we should ever forget what that wicked man did.

right off the soap box!

Cath - Are u late hunny?    sorry you feel down sweetie it makes 2 of us   its rotten how this process sends you through these barrage of emotions even if you try to detach yourself they still creep up and bite you on the bum. Enjoy your meal with the family thats sounds so nice xxx

Kerri - Hope the cold has stayed away for you! your LO sounded do cute bless him, they do remind youof people somedays don't they which is nice but sad at the same time.  Don't feel to bad but didn't sleep well due to dratted tooth and half my face has swelled!!

Sue - Yay its D-day, how you feeling hun? Glad Em is getting better lots of   

Tinx - I hope you do tell them to stay in B&B in fact I don't think I'd want her in my house full stop! I think your  a brick to have her at all! i don't think your neighbours will know whats hit them when you start on drugs!  

Rolo - Congrats on pg no 1! thats lovely news.  I think everyone is different regarding no2. I have heard peope say that if you have 2 together very close it gets sleepless nights/nappies/potty training etc over and done with all in one go.  We started trying for no2 around Issy's first birthday and looking back now I;m glad I didn;t have one so close as I found the 2 stage very difficult and still going through it now, having another one added to that would have been difficult for me personally and I am glad that if i get pg in the near future that there is a gap and I can enjoy no2 and Issy will understand and get excited too and can even help mummy!
I hope you have a happy and healthy pg and see how you feel once bubba arrives, its a very magical time and so special enjoy every second hun xx

right off to start the day properly ...washing i think!

back later girls and ditto what Tinx said...i love talking to you girls too  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

morning girls

well after a  day that stressed me out and a long one as dh worked late i fell in bed at 9pm holding him and crying, actually more of a 'i feel sorry for myself sob', he stires to keep upbeat and just said its just an off day hun, it will b ok and im sure all those drugs you r injecting have an affect!!!mmmmmm i guess, well its getting sunny outside so off to have a bath with ds, whilst hes still at an age i can lol!!!!!!!!!!, oh and i SO love it when he crawls over me and lays on my tummy whilst i splash water over his back, skin to skin with him is fab and makes me feel like hes a new born..oh god please let this work!!!!

just transferred some funds over from savings so i can pay clinic next week , oh and raking my brains that we can find more money if we have to, weirdly that then takes the pressure off me thinkin this ISNT my last go, as i know i wont give up!!!!!!!

sorry girls for bein down ut feel really low at the mo and really don know wha iwould dowithout my cybe buddies as have n one that understands here nd the fact no one knows im doin it either!!!!
couldnt get needle in this morn, me leg was like a brick, finally did after a dam good push!!!!! so now got dot to dot over my thigh   
on a happy note ds said his first proper word on his own yeterday ' ball' and can now piont of 10 characters individually on his thomas poster..god im goin off on one here as a mother lol

stokey - hope the tooth gets bter, tinx is off to the dentist too today..what u like!!!!

rolo - cant advise on DE situation and like u wanted to try again asap, one i had to wait adviserly as had a c section and too i wanted to enjoy him whilst i could yet my dh isnt as young as me so i sympathise with the ticking clock , good luck with this preganacy and enjoy every second as it does truelly fly by so quick!!!! xxxx

hi to everyone, w r still in our PJ' so will do personals when im clean and dressed lol!!!! xxxxx ndthe fact i can smell someone rom here, s duty calls  
  love u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi girls!!

I think Willow is at last asleep so gonna be quick so can go and  enjoy the sun with my book!!!

Ally, Wisdom teeth are generally a prob and can keep coming up til we reach 30s+, the best thing to stop the pain is to usually have them removed. They are usually to big and opften at awkward angles and our mouths cant cope with the. I know this from painful removal of all 4 at once in the dentists chair experience and cos i am a dental nurse!! Well, now I am a mummy!! but prior to that I took a break from teaching and qualified and worked as a dental nurse for a few years! I suggest you nip to your dentist and give them a good look. Hope that the pain subsides, take paracetamol. 

Kerri, you are ound to have really low days sweetheart, its a really tough ride that you are on, that and everything that is being pumped into you, its really awful time. Sorry about your poor leg. Do you do the jabs sitting down? Try to pinch and hold the area that you are injecting rather than just leave your leg flat, that always helped me. Try and massage the area first too?? Hope these help. So sorry that you are fed up, but remember its all in a good cause. Lots of love for a happy day xxx

Love to everyone else. 

I am gonna try and sit in the sun now. Feeling quite emotional myself, mothers day and impending tx and all that.

Lots of love and thanks


ps, Rolo, congrats on your pg, enjoy it, it flies past so quickly and then its all gone. Enjoy your precious baby and see how you feel after, it all changes when you are cuddling your darling son or daughter!! xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Tinx - Hope you had fun reading in the sun.  Interested to hear what happens if you decide SIL should stay at B&B (she clearly doesn't deserve your hospitality anyway).

Kerri -        I hate having to think of everything it terms of money all the time.  Always worried DD is going to miss out on something because we are throwing everything at tx. Well done DS on first word.

Ally - Hope teeth feel better.  I have been getting it on and off too since I was 19.  Don't seem to cause to many problems with coming at funny angle - just seem to be coming a little bit at a time.  Guess it gives us some idea how our LOs feel when their teeth are coming through.

Hi Rolo - congrats on your pregnancy.  I am sorry I don't know how long they would want you to wait before you could start tx again.  Although you may not have AF for a while after birth - particularly if you were breast feeding.  Good luck with whatever you decide.

Cath - Hope you are feeling better today.  

Hello everyone else.  Have a lovely weekend everyone.

First sniffs went OK this morning.  Must have been on my mind because I woke up extra early this morning.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies,

Loving the sun...did my hanging baskets today, feel old now!!!!

Tinx- Hope you managed to read a decent chapter or two...what are you reading? Sorry to hear you are feeling emotional, think I have done the reverse and am blocking everything out until D day   My dh works a shift pattern so sometimes he is here but when he is at work he leaves at 7am and gets home at 9pm so I feel like a single parent on those days! Am with you though I also don't work and very happy with being a SAHM so shouldn't complain...

Kerri- Awww how cute, I haven't had a bath with Priya for ages but you're right its so nice as a Mummy to do that. Sorry to hear about your jabs etc it sounds tough. Lots of love to you...it will all be worth it  

Sue- Yay you've started! Think I would be the same waking early etc, how's Emily?

Rolo- Can only echo what the others have said...good for you for planning your family in advance but so many people get a reality check when they are suddenly a Mummy...enjoy every single moment of your pregnancy and motherhood, I would do anything to turn the clock back and savour it all again... 

Ally- Sorry to hear about your wisdom teeth, I had mine taken out when I was 15, it wasn't at all pretty I can tell you but probably better than if they had been left there....

Well need an early night so gonna go now...have a lovely weekend everyone and a marvellous Mummy's day!!!!

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Just a quickie post as trying to get ready to go out with colleagues for one of them going on mat leave, needless to say im going to     losts    AF is due soon so waiting for her to show.


x Debs x


----------



## Yellowheart

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well 

Just wanted to pop in and send my love to you all 

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Just a very quick one from me, dh is away watching the Rugby so its just us girls tonight, had a fab two days in the sun and ballet this morning which didnt go too well, Ruby didnt join in and doesnt want to go back! anyway, gotta get Ruby to bed so I can paint my nails etc and pamper myself before tomorrow!!!

Ally - loving the shoes - I WANT them all!!!

Pots - hey hunny, good to hear from you, hope you are keeping well.

Debs - have a fab time tonight!! Im also going to have a few cheeky vinos!!


Saskia, Sue, Tinx, Kerri, Karin - and others Ive forgotten!! Hope you are all having a lovely weekend!

Rolo - congratulations on your pg, brave lady already thinking about no.2!! It took me until dd was 2 years to even contemplate it!!

P.S.  We now have 2 smiley faces on our Chart - yippee!!!!

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Pots - I was just thinking of you this morning and wondering how you were   

Cath - Hope you have a fab Mothers Day  

Had a great time last night, was only out for a few hours but came home and DH had got me some Vino


----------



## KW33

Happy Mothers Day   

    ​
Have a wonderful day ladies with your gorgeous little ones. 

Back much improved now and hope to be back online properly in the next week... YAY!!!!

Missed chatting.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hope your having a lovely day, but would just like to spare a moment and think of Jade, R.I.P and sleep tight.

ally xxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Just a quick one from me, hope all you yummy mummy's had a fabulous mothers day...Mine was very enjoyable, just went to lunch with dh and Priya and went to a local park, LOVING the sun!!! Now just chilling and watching some good tv.

Can't help but give Priya an extra tight squeeze today after hearing of Jade's death and those poor little boys....really strikes a chord on mothers day doesn't it?   well any day really but today is just so sad....

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday and I agree with you Saskia - poor jade and her family  

I had some lovely gifts, Sex and the City DVD, Perfume, gift sets so a lovely morning, followed by lunch out which turned into a bit of an afternoon session, arriving home at 7pm last night, put dd to bed and me and MIL continued drinking wine until the early hours - a wonderful day but truly exhausted this morning and a full day of work to look forward to!

xxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all

hope u all had a wonderful day yesterday!!!
my af didnt arrive so i think whatever dh tried to do for me yesterday i still had the hump!!!!!!
had a lovely handmade card though, some flowers and a plaster impression of ds's hand him and dh made on saturday!!!!, so cute!!!

well as af didnt arrive and still waiting all is now postponed for another WHOLE week, so upset and it means another week of dr until a scan now a week later to start stimming!, as clinic is miles away and only have enough needles till wed when was supposed to go in ive just had to pay for ALL the rest of my drugs to be delivered etc ..over £500 so feel even more down!!!!!!!
ec was planned for 6th april ( dads birthday RIP, and now its not), silly i know but we all hold onto some silver lining!, i know its all worth the wait etc but another week !!!!!!  

ds wendy house just arrived so as its raining, we have put it up in the kitchen, its massive and havin great fun so thats at least cheered me up..until i tell dh when he gets home we have to dismantle it all again to put in garden lol!!!!!!!!

cath - sounds like a jolly day...ohhh i so would love a glass of vino!!!!!!
well got reflexology booked for thursday so looking forward to that as loved it when had treatment for ds!!!!!

big hugs to everyone xxxxxxx look forward to hearing all your news from the weekend xxxxxx

kerri xx


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone.

Well, hope that you all had extra snuggles with your los all weekend. We made a whole weekend of it and it was heaven! Out for breaky Saturday morninf followed by home for lunch and snooze for Willow, then we all trotted up to the local cliffs for a long and windy walk with the dog! It was great, no pushchair for Willow and rabbits for pooch to chase! First time been their with Willow and was heaven, we used to practically live up their before I was pg!! Sunday was pancakes and pink champers for breaky at home, followed by a trip to a nearby animal park, home for lunch and nap then a wonderfu beach walk in the afternoon! I was soooo lukcy and recieved the Boy in Striped pjs DVD and bookset, money for itunes, for when we get my valentimes gift of the ipod up and running!!, Willow and I both had a stunning bouquet of flowers each and Tony wrote me a lovely cheque to donate to FF as he knows how important it is to me. All of which was a wonderful surprise, I was god-smacked. I also had a lovely card from Willow, a gorgeous one from Tony that made me cry and my mum sent a really amazing card too, all about what a wonderful mummy I am and how she is so happy that I have Willow... All in all it was many many tears!!!

Hope that you all had good days. Im on day 8 sop not long til my jab now!! Heres hoping eh!!

Great to hear from you Karin, hope that your back behaves.

Well done on the 2 stickers on the chart Ruby, good girl!!

Hope that everyone else is ok. Saskia, howz things? Not long now! Are you gonna take remedies at the same time to suport you through tx? I am gonna take a liver support tincture prior to drugs and then arg nit prior to defrost and implant to help with my anxiety. Hope you are well.

Ok all, better dash got a friend coming over for lunch and need to ice her bday cake!! Lots of love and congrats to us all for being mummies!!  xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Kerri - sorry to hear af didnt arrive but hey guess what - mine did - on Mother's Day - mother nature sure knows how to kick us when we are down eh!!!! Enjoy your reflexology later - I had reiki when having tx/pg with Ruby and I love it!!!

Tinx - phew - Im exhausted just reading your post!! Sounds like you had a wonderful busy weekend!! How fab of your dh to donate that money, what a wonderful gift!  Have fun this afternoon with your friend!!

As for me - am struggling big time this afternoon, took a walk down the shop, now drinking my red bull but my hangover has well and truly kicked in   feeling a little rough around the edges and Ive got to give my doc the big speech over Ruby's toileting!!!

Just ordered myself a neon pink tutu to wear over my running gear for the Race for Life - cant wait till it arrives!!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Sounds like you had a fab day yesterday, tutu sounds fab, you'll need to post a pic of you in it    WELL DONE RUBY on getting more stars.

Karin - Glad you are feeling better    

Tinx - Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday.

Kerri -     Dh put up DD's wendy house on Friday, she loves it.

Ally - Hope you had a fab day.


Poor Jade R.I.P., i can only imagine what those boys and her mum are going through just now, it doesnt bare thinking about.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - yeah will definitely post a pic!!! How was your Mother's Day?

x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Sounds like you had a good time.  Well done Ruby on getting some stars.  Sorry the ballet didn't go well - will you try her again? We used to go to Tumbletots and it took Emily quite some time to get into it - then she loved it - so they can change their mind sometimes although when we went to ballet on Saturday there was a little girl crying her eyes out and saying she wanted to go home and her mum was saying to her that if she didn't go then she wouldn't be able to go to the party later and I must admit I thought that there was no point pushing it if they really didn't like it.

Tinx - Wow that sounds great - glad you had a nice time.

Kerri - Sorry AF hasn't arrived and it has messed up your dates        Glad DS is having fun with his wendy house.

Saskia - Sun was great yesterday and now it has been horrible today.

Karin - Great to hear that you are feeling better.  Hope to hear from you again soon.

Hello Debs, Ally, Pots, R4F and anyone else.

Well day 4 of d/r and no side effects yet - hope they stay away.  Got a parents meet with teacher in charge at Emily's school later.  They has generously given all parents five minutes this afternoon.  What can you say in five minutes?  Seems pointless to me.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, so exciting you've started your cycle.  Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Thanks          Hope everything is OK with you.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - It was lovely even though i had to prepare and make my own dinner     but had a nice day anyway, our cycles must be syncronised as AF came for me today, but i wasnt too bothered y it as i decided last month not to get too hung up on it or worried about it as i cant control when or if i'll get a BFP again.

Sue - Im sure they'll tell you how fabulous DD is at school.


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

Going to try for a few personals tonight... bear with me .

*Cath* Sounds like a fab day yesterday for you. Well done Ruby on her happy faces!!! How did the doctors go?  Sorry she didn't enjoy the ballet though. Looking forward to seeing a pic of you in that tutu!!!

*Sue* Great to hear that you have started your cycle, glad there are no side effects as yet.

*Ally* how are the teeth now? Poor you. 

Hi to Tinx, Debs, Saskia, Ready, Pots, Kerri and anyone else that I've missed.

We have had a rough few weeks really with my back (slowly improving), my cat (now very sadly terminally ill but not suffering ) and the hospital. Rang to see how I was doing on the waiting list only to be told they had no record of me requesting to be put on the waiting list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      I was furious!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So after being VERY insistant I'm now awaiting a conmfirmation letter that should state that I don't have to start the waiting list from scratch.

But the good bit of news that I have is that DH2b and i have (finally ) set a date for our wedding.  It's a long way off but have a lot to plan. 4th December 2010... I want a nice Christmassy wedding. 

Hugs for all my lovely FF's. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Congrats on setting the date hun! woohoo I love weddings...need a photographer!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi Karin- lovely to see you back! Sorry to hear about everything going on but what fab news about your wedding date! I think a christmassy wedding sounds soooo nice, like you say a long way off but it will go quickly (I planned my wedding in a similar time frame and it flew by) Happy planning and congrats!  

Kerri- So sorry to hear about AF not showing, so frustrating for you and I know the dates mean so much, big  

 for everyone else, sorry no personals as cream crackered right now...been on my exercise bike every night for the past week in a last ditch attempt to shift some weight before starting tx  

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello my lovelies

Before I start personals - OMG did anyone watch the Great Sperm Race - shocking - I was watching it with dh and I turned to him and said 'thats it then - we have no f***ing chance of having a natural miracle then!' 

Sue - I agree I will definitely not be pushing Ruby to do anything she doesnt want to do but the last few days she has said she wants to go next week!! I forgot to mention, when we came out of ballet we saw my mum and Ruby proceeded to tell her all about ballet - even had the correct names for everything, she was obviously observing, took it all in and recited the whole class perfectly - what a character!!!!

Debs - making your own dinner on mothers day - criminal  

Karin - shocking news about the waiting list but great you are on the mend and even more fabulous..........................your wedding date - BRILLIANT - If I got married over here I would have definitely wanted a lovely winter wedding - how gorgeous - Im so jealous!!!!!!!

Ally - how do you do all those amazing photos?!!!!!!!

Saskia - well done on the exercise hun - Ive gotta step my game up to with the race coming up in July!!!

As for me - had a stressful few days, wont bore you with the whole story but Im having some problems with my boss ringing me/texting me at home, not quite stalking me but making me feel very uncomfortable! Anyway, I was in the office yesterday and a call came through for him and it was my Social Worker! I assumed she was ringing him for a reference or something even though he has no clue about our situation, so I listened at the door and it was for himself!!!! He is going through the process himself, anyway quite upset by this, dh rang our SW and told her it was awkward and that we hoped we would not be on the same course together, as it happens he has already been on his course so am feeling a bit peed off about the fact that this was 'my thing' if you know what I mean and I feel as if he's somehow taken that away from me as well  

Also, doctors visit went really well, GP was lovely told me to ring the head master and explain about Ruby's condition and that they could have doctors papers if they needed, also she is going to refer us for private consultation with another hospital for a second opinion.  We are covered under private medical insurance but because we had to disclose Ruby's condition when we took out the policy we are not covered for an existing condition so still have to pay but hopefully money well spent!!!

Hope you are all ok 

xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* I watched it...    and said exactly the same thing... it really is something that is hard to acheive at the best of times without adding other factors!!! Made me think what's the point of even ttc naturally.  Thanks for the congratulations I can't believe that I'm going to plan our wedding!!!!!!!! YAY!!!   Sorry you are having trouble with your boss... and can understand totally about feeling like he has stolen your thinder. 

*Saskia* I'll probably bore you all with details now...  But any ideas that you all gratefull received. 

*Ally* Thanks Hun... where in the country are you?!   Do you have a website?!?!?! 

Big hellos to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Be back later for personals but just wanted to say

 Karin on setting your wedding date.

Love to all,

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, whoohoo!  Wonderful news on setting a date with dh2b! Very exciting!     
How frustrating with your name not even being on the waiting list    You've been waiting so long as it is, really hope they can add you now but in the spot where you should have been.  Sending   for your cat and your back issues...very happy to hear your good news though.

 to the rest of you.


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all

karin   congrats on wedding date, my friend had an xmas wedding it was amazing..the mulled wine especially lol!!

well af finally arrived wth avengace this morn, so annoyed i still have to wait till next tues for next scan and next drugs!!!, ordered the rest yesterday so that should arrive tomorrow!!!!!!!

hope everyone is ok today!!!!!

getting scared now as hate all the waiting and unknown with so many hurdles to stillclimb before we even know!!!!!, i think im going   

back soon

kerri xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi ladies!!!

Kerri, yeah, she is here! Pants that you still have to wait for scan and drugs but at least things are going to plan a little more eh xx Well done for getting this far I say xx      

Cath, sorry that your boss has stolen your thunder, but when things all calm down it will be good to have someone in the know to talk to wont it?? Mind you, not if he is a stalker type, hmmmmmm... Hope that Ruby enjoys trying ballet again.  

Karin, wow!! a xmas wedding, yippeeee!! I would love to do that, or a spring wedding, I always wanted to get married in a filed under the floating blossom of a cherry tree, thats for next time!!!!  

Sue, great news re no side effects, long may it continue. I didn't get too many until I started stimming so hope you have at least another calm 10 days if not many more xx   

Ready, hiya!!!  

Hello everyone else.           Jacks do you check in here at all, how are you sweetie  

Well, had a busy few days here. Not really telling people about impending tx other than my parents and my closest friends, but had a friend over yest and she was talking about if and when I were to try again, which hosp wd I use...., she isn't the smartest book on the shelf love her!!, and although I didn't want to tell her I felt I should. She has had many mcs, and neither x6 iui or x1 ivf worked for her, she totally understands tx and loves Willow lots. I couldn't cope making up answers to her Q's and then I worried that if I did get pg she would get upset that I hadn't told her what we were doing and I didn't want to shock her, I felt she needed to be prepared, but I felt sick with guilt telling her about it all. Then today my mum and dad asked all sorts of Q's and I just couldn't cope. They want to know dates and times as much a poss as they are meant to be going to their Spanish home in a few weeks. They were planning on going for a 3 month stay as is usual for this time of year but have postponed to stay with me during tx. BUT they want to know when they can go at the earliest, ie when will my 2ww be over and stuff like that. I have tried to explain that there is no exact date at these stage and things can go (.) (.) up at any stage and dates can change... I felt myself getting so flustered. They had booked to leave in a few weeks and so hope to try and change the ticket details and hopefully not lose their money. I just felt huge pressure, they didn't mean it to be like that but i just did. They also want me to help them come up with a story to tell the family as to why they have delayed their trip, they know I am not telling people about tx so cant explain it that way but didnt know what to say without people getting suspicious. They think people will guess. i dont at all and I dont really care what they say as long as it has nothing to do with me. BUT I cried and again felt all pressured and guilty and confused... this is before I have even started tx so imagine what a state I will be in once I am drugged up to the eyeballs!! I am a really sensitive thing and anything sets me off on a normal day! They did apologise and stress that they dont want to worry me but they want to do the right thing and need to communicate with me but my god I felt stressed!! When I went through ivf, they were in Spain for all my tx and so had no idea what I wa going through. I didnt really tlk to them about it very much. I want getting on very well with my dad then and so didnt have much comunication. Now its all different. I have tried to tell them about my preevious tx and to prepare them for this go, but you cant really second guess it all. They feel that they really abandoned me and let me down nby not being here last time and want to really help all they can this time. AH!! I Keep panicing that I am not and Maybe never will be ready for tx or pg or baby or anything!! yet other days I feel I could look after a gazillion babies!!
Its hard enough worrying about myself, Willow and dh let alone adding them into the mix.

God, sorry to go on, its all built up over the last 2 days and I really needed to share it all with you as I know that you understand. Sorry to hog the page!!

Hope that you are all ok and that you all have a good eve. Dont overdo the    ,   ^

Lol, Tinx xxxx


----------



## saskia b

Karin- Ooh i'll never be bored with hearing about wedding plans! So exciting and really fun to plan, only advice I have is to go with what YOU want, I got swept up in what the family expected.....  What sort of wedding will it be? Church or Civil ceremony? Tell all..... 

Cath- Totally understand about your boss, the texting etc and making you feel uncomfortable is bad enough but this on top sounds a bit much! Bl**dy coincidence though too! How well do you know him personally? Sounds like Ruby secretly loves ballet but is just doing it on her terms....kids are so funny aren't they?

Tinx- Oh honey it sounds like you've been going through it too...I've had similar questioning from all of my family as they want to plan things too but as much as I explain...the same question pops up, when? When will you start then? Trying to be diplomatic and saying to them that it will be when mother nature intends just seems to make them ask more questions and then I feel like I should just cut to the chase and blurt out that when the crimson tide arrives I will know more!!!!    Really hope it was just one of those days for you.... 

Kerri- Glad AF arrived for you but shame about the weeks wait for next scan....I will be going nuts too I am sure, shame we are not doing it all at the same time. How are your side effects?

Sue- How are you getting on? Glad to hear that so far you have no side effects...how was the parents meeting?

Ready- How are you doing? Have you bought much pink yet? Keep well and rested if you can  

Hi Debs, Ally, and anyone else I may have missed!

Well, I watched The Great Sperm Race last night and whilst the whole dramatisation of it was totally nuts...it was a real eye opener. I had NO IDEA about half that stuff!!! I always thought that there were loads of sperm trying to fertilise the egg (in fertile couples) and was really shocked that the reality is there are only 1 or 2...   Both dh and I said its a wonder anyone ever gets pg...and as some of you have said...it seems we have no chance! Can't believe I have been wrong all this time....

Well I have a little issue too. My BIL is getting married for the 2nd time this summer, just told us today that it will be in June. He expects dh to be quite involved and they have gone out on the lash tonight to discuss the stag do and from previous conversations I seem to remember he wants a weekend abroad....So I have discussed it with dh and said that if its a weekend away then he obviously can't commit to it because we may be in the middle of tx. Dh agrees but is sort of saying that if things don't go our way then maybe he could go...  Well I am feeling so cross about it all...for a start we don't get along brilliantly with this side of the family, and tbh its just very inconvenient. Dh is going to say what is going on with us but it won't change anything, they just won't get it at all. Deep down I don't really think they should change anything but I know I am just dreading the thought of tx not working and then having to go to a wedding with people I just don't like!!! And worst of it is if I can't start tx next friday then it could turn out that I will be in middle of tx in June....  Grrrr

On another note I have just been on the bike for an hour tonight and gave it some proper welly....this jelly belly needs to go!

Saskia xx


----------



## kerribluecat

morning al

saskia, mmm i feel for u, its tuff as no matter how we explain they dont really get it!!, im relying on my mum to haveds whilst o go for scans s i have to also tavel to her and stay when i have scans as clinic so far away. and it all keeps changing, now my scan is on monday, feel bad though as she has to take time off work, thankgod they r pretty easy going!

tinx - god didnt realise how things had been for u before wih parents etc  

cath - hows rubys chart going

how is everyone, its seems a little quiet!!!!
well ds and i r stuck in all morn waiting for the delivey of the rest of my expensive drugs!!!!, my very preggy friend has just cancelled as her ds has just been sick!!!!!, was looking forward to company and even started to clean bathroom, secretly pleased though and now wont bother running around like a nutter cleaning    

had a major hot flush night and nearly bit off dh head as felt so hot i started stripping( not literally).....god it felt rather odd!!
i was reading my med notes that r in the box and it states that sex intrest DEcreses with these drugs, so im gonna highligt that fact and put it on the fridge to show him    

just had an email from my bessy mate in NZ saying shes so tired and never gets rest as she has a 2.5 yr old and 13 week old, and now wishes she had a bigger gap!!!! no sleep etc..mmmmmm i couldnt help feel a pang of 'get over it, u have your dream girl and boy, be grateful but hey when we all get 2 im sure we will have our off days lol 
best go ds is trying to climb over me and give me kisses whilst im on the sofa!!! bit hard to type then!!!!

big hugs to all,KW33, ready, stokey, diamondiva, saphhire xxxxxxx

kerri xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Just a quickie from me - about to tell my boss that I am resigning from my position  

I am employed by the company for 3 days a week but my boss personally employs me one day a week to pa for him but have had enough so gonna tell him I quit today!  Just means we will have to tighten our belts as am losing one day per week wages!!

Will be back later for personals - wish me luck!!


----------



## KW33

*Cath* thats awful that you feel you have to do that!! 

Back later just off to docs.

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Cath, wow, that is a drastic measure but you clearly know its the right thing to do, what a bummer about the money though. Will you look for something else or have an extra day at home with Ruby? Hope he takes it well.

Kerri, sounds like you will have a nice cosy day in with Samuel and my god it will be lovely in your clean house! Enjoy!! Have fun in the playhouse!!

Saskia, I know just how you must be feeling. Its tough to do things with family tat you dont like, let alone during or after tx. Is dh understanding your feelings on this or is he just pleased to be involved ion boys shinanagins? Hope that you are ok. How is  that jelly belly doing?? Mine seems to be constantly craving naughty nibbles! I am trying to be god and eating lots of salad but its very hard work!!


Karin, how was the drs? xx

Sue, Ready, Debs huge hugs and kisses to you xx

I am still all off kilter today, had odd dreams all night and just feel soooooooooooooooooo unsettled. I know its not anyones fault but I just feel pressure left right and centre. Hope that a walk to feed the ducks later will help to blow the cobwebs away!

Still not confirmed plans with evil si regarding the ever looming visit!!, dh is meant to be finalising plans with his bro as I am too scared to call si!! This means it will all be arranged last min and will all be cross!!! BUT better than me putting my foot in it with the evil one! they are due in just over a week, and am not a happy bunny about it! Why oh why am I putting myself through this??, husbands eh!

Have good days everyone xx


----------



## saskia b

Ok forgive me everyone....WARNING....this is a me me me post and I apologise in advance. Am so glad I have you lovely people!!

I am so completely angry and filled with rage that I am shaking as I type this and   God this must be no good at all for my hormones...

Dh went out last night to discuss the stag. Came home to tell me that they have decided on a week in Mombasa, Kenya   A WEEK! What the hell is he thinking? So I calmly said, oh so you have explained that you can't go though? Yes he said but if the dates agree then maybe I can go..."I told them that I might be needed to produce the swimmers and can't send them by post" Now excuse me while I scream....................is that all he thinks he is needed for Honestly I could swing for him! He has no clue what the next few months have in store for me or us, and whilst I have some inkling of the highs and lows, he thinks this is another slightly more complicated IUI where he just needs to have a spank again and I AM SO LIVID I CANNOT TELL YOU!

Just taking a moment to calm down.....

Anyway, so he knows I am a "bit" cross and then says...well I have that week off at the end of May so if we're not in the middle of things then maybe I could go. Unfortunately he needed to then be "gently" reminded that we have just cancelled a f.....g family holiday which was meant to happen that week because we both want to get on with tx and are committed to that instead of holidays which can happen anytime!     I can't believe all this...as I type it, it just sounds like he's an ogre but he's not he just has no forethought at all and no clue about how he sounds. So he then fell asleep because a silence followed where I turned over in bed and he was so drunk that he just went to sleep, leaving me raging for hours and then Priya was up several times leaving me to sort her out as usual.

Half an hour ago, the bride to be rang me, which she never ever does. She has texted once or twice in 3 years but thats it. (These are family who we see approx 3 times a year even thought they live less than 5 miles away) She said on the phone that she wanted  Priya to walk behind her carrying the rings with her son, and I have pointed out that Priya is very unlikely to leave my side and is not old enough for that (bearing in mind she has no recollection of who these people are) and I am then told, TOLD NOT ASKED! that she will need to "nick" Priya one day as she wants her and the other 2 flower girls to wear the same!!! Now again forgive me for being a cow but I want to dress MY daughter and find her an outfit....and she is going nowhere with strangers to get outfits....how rude. I was gobsmacked and just said, oh I was really looking fwd to getting her outfit...to which the reply was ...aahhh sorry! As if I have no choice! All this on top of forthcoming tx, girls what can I do to save my sanity? I am so so so cross that I am afraid I am going to say something bad to someone I shouldn't.

Might I just add that I was not deemed able to go to the first wedding of this particular brother...because I was white and not accepted by them (this was before we married, and I am still very bitter about it all..can you tell?  ) So why the hell should I put up with all this [email protected]? I just want dh to stand up for me, us, and not be such a pushover...I wish he could understand where I am coming from. We hardly ever have anything to do with this family and when we do, we always have a huge argument and its always the same. Then we hear nothing from them for months and we are fine...until the next time.

Dh has just gone to a meeting about the flats that we bought/fraud thing so we will hopefully know more but thats another thing that I am mad at him for and is it any wonder he has migraines etc and wants holidays with the boys while I go on at him? I feel so rubbish right now its untrue. Just rang my Mum for a good moan and she's not in....so glad you ladies are always here for me, for that I am truly grateful....

Back later for proper calm chat and personals....

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia -          to your DH and     to your SIL, your Dh sounds exactly like mines, he cant see why he couldnt do something when you are doing something as important as TX and the fact that you have already canx one holiday would make me    , i just dont think men get it    , is there no way you could go with them to choose the dresses as i certainly wouldnt want my DD going off with strangers as lets face it they are and i cant beleive the cheek of her to 'Nick' your DD when you werent even invited to the 1st wedding     


Cath -     Im so sorry you feel like you have no choice but to resign from your PA job but i totally understand why    

Tinx -    


Be back later as still at work


----------



## Stokey

OMG GOD                                              serious battering in order
I can't believe what I have just read, Saskia grab your DH by his (dangilies) and tell him that he'll be gargerling with em if he sets foot on a plane in May! I think its definatley apparent for all males though that they just don't understand. And as for your SIL to be tell her to knob off and that Priyia is too young to be walking down the aisle, she'll want to be with you and DH as she doesn't know who the ruddy hell you are you snotty mare and leave us alone!............blood boiling sorry hun, you poor thing   lets arrange a FF meet on the wedding day and you could say you hae something much more fun and important a place to be!! that would shut her up!
we are here hun for you to rant whenever you want don't be afraid to let it go on here!

Cath - Gosh hun hope your ok today thats a big step I guess you have seriously thought about it and really want to do it, are you going to say why your quitting? lots of thoughts and hugs coming your way chick xxxx

hope everyone else is well i'll be back on later hopefully I have a funny story to tell you....well i think its amusing anyway!

bye gorgeous girlies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Saskia - Im with the others      I am sure we have all been in a similar situation with our dh's and by that I mean when we are going through the s**t they are taking the p**s. I know I have been in your shoes many a time with dh - we have to accept they just dont get it - I mean come on why do you think its only women that can reproduce - because men could not cope with it - FACT. I would just sit him down (calmly) explain why you are so annoyed and ask him if he has any idea what you are going through.  Why is it that our lives have to stop when going through tx and mens just carry on as normal!! 

Tinx - I know easier said than done but cant you tell dh you dont want her there?! If she does insist on coming I wouldnt bother to be overly nice to her, just be yourself and dont you dare allow her to put you down in anyway shape or form - you will have to bring out all your strength and try to rise above her - b***h  

Kerri - hope you are feeling ok hun, I would have the same thought process re. your friend - get over it exactly I would kill to have some sleepless nights right now - unfortuantely mine are all down to partying when Id rather be having them over a newborn!!

Ally, Debs & Karin - thanks for your support lovelies - only I bottled it today!! I am still going to quit my Wednesdays but couldnt bring myself to do it today - the timing was all wrong! My boss has gone away until next week so am gonna tell him when he gets back - Ive made my mind up so will have to bite the bullet soon enough, I wont leave him in the lurch though, I will continue to tie up lose ends for a month or so but then my bags will be packed.....Im ready to go.......leaving on a jet plane la, la, la - SORRY got carried away there!!!!!!!!!! 

Cath xx


----------



## Tinx

Where to start girlies!!!

Saskia...              x infinity!!! Your dh is defo not thinking things through and needs a big short sharp reminder that he is not only needed for his delivery, but that his emotional support, physical support and listening/loving/understanding side needs to be woken up big time. Its NOT all about the sprem, he really needs to realise that tx is not just about that side of it. Can you sit him down with a glass of something nice, maybe even some nibbles and have a long chat about it all and how you need him to support you. Give him specific examples of what you need and want from him. I always needed Tony to bring me endless treats home during the 2ww, be it flowers, chox, dvds, pebbles from the beach, blossom from the trees, books to read...anything to make me smile and feel special and treasured. The drugs and all the examinations made me feel far from womanly and I needed constant treats and love letters and anything to add sparkle to my day to bring me a little extra joy. I also needed endless boxes of tissues and lots of chats! I know it sounds like I ws really needy and to tell thr truth, I prob was but it got me through it all and I NEEDED him on board 24/7. For your man to even consider a hol after you have just canc one shows that he is just not thinking it all through at the mo. Maybe get him to read a few of the threads on here, that would maybe show him what we all go throuhj and maybe a clue as to what to expect?? IVF is , in my experience, far far removed from iui and he needs to be aware that its a very different ball game. As for the wedding and the demand for Priya, I would be saying that she doesnt want to be the flower girl and leave it at that as you dont need to waste your energy explaining things to a woman you barely know or like. I cant believe the cheek of her, as if Priya would be happy to go off with her for clothes... I dont blame you for still feeling bitter about the  exclusuion from the other wedding, I too would be the same. Maybe you are busy the day of their wedding? Hope you calm down soon and that dh pulls his finger out, sober or with a stinking headache!!    

Cath, How are you lovely? Hope that you have a good week in the meantime before your boss comes back and hears your news! What are you gonna say I dont know what to do about sil! Part of me really wants them to visit, as it wil be lovely for Willow to see her cousin, I just dont want them here. I need to bite the bullet myself dont I!! I need to leave it to dh to organise as I will end up saying the wrong thing and then get the blame if and when it all goes pear shaped, but he is a bit of a woos and not very good at organising things likethis so its bound to go pear shaped anytways! Oh I am all of a dither!! If it was me adbvising my friend i would defo suggest they cancel but its so much eaier said than done, We have all only just started to talk again and I dont want this to be the next big family ding dong.  

Stokey, how are you babe, howz that naughty wisdom tooth? Whats this funny story then girl!! you do make me laugh with some of the things that you write, I am waiting baited breath!!! .... 


Debs, thanks for your hugs, god I needed that! I am feeling a bit fragile and needy after yesterday! the thing is that I go all internal when I get like this so people cant get close so I give off a funny needy yet distant vibe! Oh god will defo increase my reiki time for myself!! 

OOOOh, anyone had any psyhic stuff ring true or anything lately

Hi to everyone else, love as always and back soon, must go for a wee,!! then dinner and maybe gym so chat as and when!! xxx


----------



## Stokey

helloooo

how are we all feeling this evening??

*Funny Story*
Right not sure if you all remembered but my naughty mother deiceded to got to Poland with her 3 BF's this weekend just gone (Mother's Day wkend)! they went to Autchwitz which she said was the most moving thing she has ever seen and extremeley sad, some of the things she has told me and she found out is beyond belief, thats not part of the funny story I assure you.
They all went on a tour around Krakow for a couple of hours and it dropped them off in the old part and they went for a wander through the streets. Let me just stop here and tell you what these 4 ladies are like! They are all the same height and age 5ft tall and around 60. My mother is stereotypically a Hyancith Bouquet and her friends are made form similar moulds but they are all quite niave, which I find hysterical as I wonder how they ever had kids!!!
Anyway they were wandering around the old streets and decieded they wanted to find somewhere nice for coffee, they eventually found one and were shown in by two rather glamourous women Polish women and went down the stairs into this cafe. My mum couldn't get over how chic and glamourous it was and they were all ooohhing and arghhing over the satin covered walls and velvet booth they were seated in, my mother said something like "ooh its like waiting to see father christmas, its like his grotto down here!"
They sat there with there cappuccinos (which they sent back the first time as they were cold) and obsorbed the atmosphere.....lampshades that were corsets and private cordened off booths! they still had no idea!!!!    
They then went to the loo and couldn't get over the toilets as they were adorned in jewells and material was everywhere, when the came out of the loo there was a door opposite that said Members only and two naked women either side!!!     
They all four scuttled out and as they were going up the stairs there was a little slit in the wall and 2 men looking through (a peep show)!!! They were so mortified that they had been in a brothel, I just had a picture of 4 typically british women all sat in a brothel ordering coffee!!!!!   
I laughed so hard and still wake up at night laughing its that funny!! It cheered me up no end this weekend I can tell ya!

Tinx - The tooth has died down thank goodness hun, gosh that hurts! Your Dh sounds like a complete treasure, wish mine was a little more thoughtful!

Cath -   don't blame you for not doing it today do it when it feels right hun and you know what you want to say 

Hello to Kerri, Debs, Karin, Sue, Ready(can't believe your 23 weeks already thats flown, hope its going ok now) and everyone else i've missed helllllooooo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Ally -         That is so funny.

Cath - Good luck for next week.  Hope it all goes well.  Best thing to do if you are not happy in the job.    

Saskia - I can't believe that       How can he even contemplate it when you have already cancelled a holiday at that time to concentrate on tx.  He clearly doesn't understand that IVF and IUI are completely different things.  IVF is much more demanding on your body and you need all the support you can get.  I think you need a serious chat        As for wanting Priya for a flower girl and expecting to take her for an outfit on her own     She is far too young to just be taken somewhere strange by someone she doesn't know well.  Can you say that you are concerned that she will be upset and if she has to do it can you at least go with her.  Hope you sort everything out.  Lots of love and  

Tinx - Sorry you are feeling so unsettled and under pressure        

Kerri - Hope the hot flushes stay away.  I've not had any yet but still time unfortunately.

Karin - So sorry to hear about your cat   Good news that despite the mess up you don't have to start waiting list from scratch.  Look forward to hearing all the details for your wedding.

Hello Debs, R4F, Pots and anyone else.  

Can't believe already on day 6 d/r.  Everything going OK.  Nothing to report.  Meeting with Emily's teacher went OK.  Only there really short time.  She said Emily was doing well and there were no issues.  Nice to know she is getting on OK though because there are never any written reports and I don't get much feedback from Emily.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies,

Well, firstly can I just say a big thankyou for all your replies...I have rarely felt so enraged in my life, and to let off steam here was so helpful...I felt totally calm once I had it all off my chest...well almost. Dh came home from his meeting and we're still pretty much in the dark about the flats but there's a little hope. I told him about SIL calling and he said he will have a word, I then told him we need to talk tonight or we can't go ahead with tx...made him sit up straight a bit so i'll let you know how it goes....

Tinx- Thanks honey I fully understand and am prepared for whats to come but getting that through to him is beyond me. Your dh sounds like one in a million....I got diddly squat for mothers day yet all week he went on about how he needed to get me something....in the end I said don't bother so he didn't. He seems to say oh I don't know what to get but he knows I would be happy with a chocolate bar or some £2 daffodils...he just can't think...No I don't think not going to wedding is an option...hoping for chicken pox though!!!  

Cath- Wow thats a radical decision...but sounds like its what you need and want. Would that mean Ruby could go to school for an extra day? Well done Ruby on your smiley chart....

Sue- Still no side effects thats good....   

Debs- Thanks for your   , glad I'm not the only one...  what is it with men eh? Oh and Priya will NOT be going anywhere without me...I know what would happen anyway, she would scream the moment anyone tried to take her...I have taught her well!!   Even dh struggles to get her off me at times...

Ally- Oh darling your reply really made me laugh....thankyou thankyou thankyou...and the story of your mum and friends..class! I can see them now and its making me giggle...did they get any photos before they realised where they were?

Well better go and have this chat....thanks again everyone...

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally -                              LOVE IT!!!!

Sue - wow day 6 already - good to hear your side effects arent too bad - well done Emily too !

Saskia - I hope you and dh had a good long chat and things are ok - tell us all later  

Tinx - how you feeling today hun? Are you a bit more positive about the impending visit? How was the gym?

As for me, dh and I had a long chat last night - Im still giving up my Wednesdays but still want to save a little bit more money before out holiday in Oz in October so gonna stick with it for a little while longer but will tell the boss on Wednesday.

xxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

mornin 
just a quicke aoff for my refloxogy app and neighbour is havin ds so needto settle him in before i go!!!! 

cath - good luck with work descision!!!!, at least u still have the other two days!!!! 

saskia - omg..read your post...hope everything went ok lastnight, i told my dh and said if it was him he oild b hung up by the balls!!!!!   , as for future SIL...arrggghhh, i hate mineat the best of times  

well ive been d/r now for 13 day now, still have thehot flushes and have seemed to gained some weight  , oh well not long before tues scan so hopefully can start the merional

right best dash

speak laters xxxx

kerri xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Kerri - sorry hun, forgot you were d/r again   when do you start stimms? enjoy your reflexology - do you think its helping? Sorry to hear about the weight gain - I always got that with the drugs too - bummer eh but hopefully for a good reason! Last tx I put on about a stone in weight - couldnt believe it! all down to the drugs - luckily it fell off after Id stopped taking them but hopefully you will be gaining  

xx


----------



## kerribluecat

cath - well i feel well and truelly chilled out now!!!
i had reflexology when i had full IVF before and it resulted in a BFP so hoping it will again, it helps calm me as i get fretful at the best of times, hoping ds will have a nice long nap this afternoon so i can have a lay down nd get lost in my book 

as af arrived on tues not sun, my next scan isnt till monday now, but hopefully will start stimming then!!!??

   let it work xxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

Hello me lovelies!

What a horrible miserable day! Wheres the sunshine gone

Cath - Glad you have come to a decision and a plan, I know you'll feel better once you've told him, its just the thinking about it that works you up.  It will be a huge relief for you to get him off your case. xxx

Saskia - Hope the chat went well hun! And hope you don't have to resort to my plan but its handy to have as a back up if he gets a bit mouthy!!! Unfortunately Mum didn't take any photos there but another waitress did at another cafe and as Mum didn't leave a tip (the service and food was apalling) she cut mum off the photo!  
Despite all this miss-haps she had a brilliant time!  Hope you are feeling back to yourself soon hun, you are going through it at the mo and you are in my thoughts hun  

Kerri - Hun hope its going ok   can't believe its nearly 2 weeks, how long do you have to D/R for?? I'm not in the know with IVF so forgive me if a little niave on things. I hope tuesdays scan goes well hun and don't worry about the weight gain its all for a good cause and hopefully you'll be gaining more...if you know what I mean!   xxx

Tinx - OMG I watched The boy in the striped pyjamas last night, did I cry!!! especially after where Mum has been. Have you seen it yet?? Did you go to the gym last night? I was supposed to but was so lazy and I felt so sickly I didn't feel like bounding around at all! Hopefully be up to scratch on friday.

Sue - How are you going hun? Glad Emily is doing well at school bless her. Its nice to meet her teachers and see how shes getting on, i'm looking forward to that when Issy goes to school  Hope the D/R continues to go well and you escape any side effects xx

Debs - Hope your ok hun 

Karin - How you doing hun hows that naughty back? 

Yay the suns come out! hope it stays apparently we are getting more snow next week! can't believe it!

see you later girls

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone!!!

Ally!!!!! Your mum sounds such a hoot!!!! I have literally laughed outloud loads since reading that!!!! Ha ha!!!!           bless them!!!!! I didnt get to the gym, I was gonna try a new pilates class at 8pm but dh didnt get in til 8.45pm He is working MAD hours at the mo and totally doing my head in. Hope it all calms down for tx and or pg time, or else!!!!!! May go on Saturday but who knows, I have lost my routine, rhythm and energy for going really, sofa, tv and choc is much easier! I have even enjoyed the odd glass of wine lately! Its even been a full glass!! I have been ****** as a fart on it but no hang over so thats been a big step forward and better than a thimble full!!! I have not watched B in Striped PJS yet, am almost 2 scared as I know it will be so sad. I am toying with maybe reading the book first?? I cry even at Bambi so god knows what a wreck I will be like or how many tissues I will, have soaked after seeing it!!!

Kerri, and Sue well done girls, you are going for it great guns, keep up the positive thinking and minimal side effects, its all for a great cause and we all want you to have brilliant news very very soon!!         

Saskia, hope that your chat was well received, what did dh have to say? Did it all hit home a little more for him? What about a dance for Chicken "POPS" for the wedding!!!! XXX         

Cath, good thinking Batman! Hope that your boss takes the news well. How you feeling about your decision today??      

Hope everyone else is having a good day despite the darned rain and greyness.  

Well, Tony and I had a big chat last night!! Well, I waffled and cried and he listened!! Didnt really come to any decisions but feel better for getting loads off my chest! ESIL will still be coming next weekend, but only for the one night!! YEAH!!! I can cope with that!!! Luckily as bil works in finance and its the last day of tax year on the Fri he wont be able to leave work early to come here!!! We didnt have to be the baddies and cancel them!!!! Am very happy about that!!! Am more accepting of their visit now as it wont feel tooooooooooooooo long! Still got issues with it but not so badly, and the way I see it, by the time they arrive, it will almost be time to leave again!! I may also have a few long baths or the car may brak down if I go out for nibbles so I wil have a bit of space!!!

ok, best away as willow is waking up and needs her lunch!!

LOL to you all and huge hugs each xx


----------



## Stokey

Tinx said:


> I cry even at Bambi so god knows what a wreck I will be like or how many tissues I will, have soaked after seeing it!!!
> 
> my mum has never finished Dumbo for the same reason, she had to be "removed" from the cinema for crying too loudly!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey b**ches!! Sorry been watching too much Paris Hilton!

Anyway, just logging on to say have a fab weekend everyone - wont be logging on now for a few days, got a busy weekend planned - dh is on call with his job so just us girls and we have our second Mother's day this weekend with my mum, nan, sis etc so should be fun.

Lots of Love

xxxx


----------



## Tinx

Cath, have a great time with all the girlies! Sounds like lots of fun. xx

Ally, me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn`t decide for ages whether to write that I cry to Bambi or Dumbo!!!! I thought I better not put both as I will look so soppy, so I chose to go for the one option, the Bambi choice!! but now my secret is out!!!! I am REALLY emotional!! You can`t tell a sad story without me losing a few tears at least! I am a shocker! I swear I shed more tears than most people eat hot dinners!! I am such a one!!!!! Having said that, emotional and sensitive I may be but that also makes me the most thoughtful and caring friend you could ever have!! Modest too eh!!!!!I reckon I`d get on well with your mum!! Has she ever left the gym, got showered and dressed, walked through the building to her car and then seen her reflection in the car window only to realise that she still has a towel wrapped around her noggin!!!!? Nobody stopped me, not a soul!! Charmin eh!!! What a wally!!! That was yeasr ago and I still chuckle about it! Some may say I am emotionally scarred!!! take care and love to all tea drinkers and brothel goers!!!! xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

This will be quick as I just don't have any energy.    I would just like the world to stop and me get off.    2009 is not being kind at the moment.  First results of lap, then my poor   getting poorly who I watch day by day fading away, so grateful to be with us and so loving, then my back goes and I'm in incredible pain and today my FIL was taken to hospital with a suspected heart attack.    Poor Dh2b... he phoned me and sobbed down the phone.      So sorry for the me post but I have to be strong for my lovely fiance so just neede to offload.

Hugs for all my fantastic FF's....

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

OH Karin, how awful hun to have all these things happen to you.  You're right in that the year is not starting out good and has been a really tough one for you. These are times i wish I had powers to make everything better (well if I did, all of you would get BFPs right now).  My heart breaks for you with what a hard time it's been.  SEnding you big hugs.    And may things look up for you real soon.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Karin -                     So sorry things are going so badly for you.  We are here to listen whenever you need to offload.          

Love to everyone.

Will catch up tomorrow as d/r finds me very tired tonight - thinking about bed already.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Karin - so sorry you are having such a rough time hun my thoughts are with you and your FIL, I hope he makes a full recovery soon.

allyxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi all,

Karin- Oh no honey thats so awful, 2009 has been proper sh**ty to you eh and you so deserve things to turn around sharpish. Saying a little   for you tonight....lots of hugs  and we're here whenever you need us  

Tinx- So glad to hear about ESIL...one night of her sounds like a treat now compared to 2!!! Haha. Well done you and thanks for the dance, feels naughty to hope for that but hey ho she needs to catch it one day (Priya that is, not the bride  )

Cath- Have a lovely 2nd mothers day!

Sue- Have a good rest my lovely

Kerri- Hope things are still ok, reflexology sounds good, I have just booked acu for next week as I had this on my first IUI which was a bfp....hope it works again, may have reflexology too as had a bit of that too last time. Bring on the therapies I say....can I just ask why are you going to be taking merional and not gonal-F? Oh and by the way, if you ever see me and my dh at clinic please don't think he is a baddie, he is just thoughtless to be honest ( I know! I know! I have changed my tune and maybe he does need to be strung up by the wotsits but he's a good boy at heart)  

Ally- Thankyou...and as for the sun, I miss it too, are we really forecast snow next week? Is that up north or all over? Have just bought Priya some gorgeous summer dresses and now she's walking I just wanna get her in them she will look so nice...come on summer, show your face soon please!

Hi everyone else, hope you're ok....

Well dh and I chatted eventually last night. Didn't flow too well but got my point across, he now begins to understand the enormity of things although he is still saying lets not make a big deal of it before we have even started  . I have told him a few snippets of the stuff you lovely FF's have written to me so that helped, thankyou all. He now knows he cannot go anywhere for a week, and I made it clear that I needed him to make that decision himself and not be told by me...which is what I think hurt the most IYKWIM? Anyway, saw the in-laws today and had a nice time actually, weird eh? SIL has seen Priya and realises that she is not able to do anything she wants so things are ok again. But the stag did come up in conversation and dh said he would be there....such a wooss! He cannot bear to rock the boat but believe me.....he will one day soon.

Gotta go as Priya crying....back tomorrow ladies....      

Saskia xx


----------



## Tinx

Karin hon, so sorry to hear about fil , hope that he is ok and hope that h2b is also ok, hope that you cn all find some strength to pull you thrpough this terrible time, surely things can only get better.

Saskia, great that you had a chat and that dh took some of it on board, hope that he is able to really understand as the tx continues. Glad about sil understanding! you are on a roll!!!! Hope that it all gets better everyday, good new re flats would now be welcome eh!!

Kerri, 2weeks down, 2 to go!!! you go girl!!

Well, better away as need to get Willow up, was just a little post really! 

Back later xx


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls,

I didn't want to post this last night as Karin was having such a terrible day it didn't seem appropriate,   hope things are a bit better ths morning Karin and your FIL is feeling a bit brighter  

My DH found out last night that he is safe from redundancy, I was in complete shock as we were both convinced it was him.  Thats 2 things that the psychic said would happen has! We are so relieved but feel so sorry for the poor guy and his family that have gone and our hearts go out to them.
Just thought I would let u all know.

Hope everyone is doing ok this sunny but windy morning!

Glad the chat went ok Saskia  

speak later

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Karin - Hope you are OK        

Ally - Great news on DH job.  

Saskia - Glad the chat went well and things seem to be sorting themselves out.  

Tinx - I am always really emotional too.  Tiniest thing is enough to set me off sometimes.  Glad ESIL is only coming the one night.  Thanks for your lovely words of support.

Cath - Have fun.

Kerri - Hope you can start stimming next week.  

Hello everyone else.  Hope you all have a great weekend.

Still very tired and was up with Emily a lot last night and she was having trouble with constipation again.  Also feeling fed up - listening to someone I don't know well this morning who is just about to have her third child going on about how she hadn't meant to have children so close together but as she has been made redundant she thought she may as well do it now.  I keep smiling and nodding but I just feel like saying well good for you wish it was that easy for everyone.  Also speaking to friend this afternoon who knows that Emily was IVF baby asking about things because her friend is going through IVF at the moment.  She said that she didn't know what she was going to say to her friend if it didn't work - well that reminded me why I don't tell people - then if things aren't going well I can at least still carry on a normal conversation without having people being uncomfortable around me - just makes it worse.  Anyway waffled enough for today.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a quickie (again - sorry I seem to be running around like a blue a** fly!)

 Karin - so sorry to hear your news  

Huge   to everyone, I have read but no time to catch up properly

Bit of a result today - Ruby hit her target of 5 smiley faces on her chart so needless to say Im delighted - real progress, just nipped to Toys R Us and bought her a huge Peppa Pig -a talking one it was £25 mind which I wouldnt normally spend but felt she deserved it - she loves it so am over the moon - lets hope its the way forward.

Sorry I cant stop and chat - dh was out all night last night, there was a huge fire by us and will still be going for about 3 days apparently so he was called out and Ive been busy with Ruby and chores - catch up soon.


xxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Also cant stop, but just needed to say, Ally hon, that is BRILLIANT news yeah!!!

Karin, how are things?? thinking of you xx

Cath, wwell done Ruby!! Have a great weekend.

Sue, thinking of you loads honey, chin up chicken xxxx I would have said a few things had I been in your shoes today so well down for keeping calm!! Have a restful weekend xxx

Kerri, enjoy being at your mums xxx huge kisses xx

Everyone else, so sorry so rushed, am shattered and so hungry and dh is cross that I am on here again!!

talk soon, have great weekends everyone xxx


----------



## saskia b

Ally- Such brilliant news, I'm so pleased for you and dh....just need a little BFP now to finish off your run of good luck!!  

Karin- Thinking of you lots!  

Cath- Oh Priya is a massive Peppa Pig fan! Have just seen those big toys in Tesco too and really wanted to get one but dh wouldn't let me    Well done Ruby!!

Tinx- Hope you have a good restful evening with dh

Sue- Oh no poor you having to listen to moaning mother etc...I watched that programme on skinny pregnancies last night and had to switch it off as I could not listen to people complain about how their bodies had been violated by a baby growing etc, what are people like?

Well hi everyone else, have a great weekend and will be back to chat soon!

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone and thank you for you thoughts 

It was confirmed today that FIL had a heart attack and he will be in hospital until at least Tuesday of next week. Poor Alan is very shaken and upset and will be staying with his mum until at least the Tuesday (he is an only child of only children so family wise there is just him and his mum and dad ). It's MIL birthday tomorrow and they were both coming to stay for the weekend so we have put that off but waiting to see if Emma and i could go there at some point over the weekend, Emma has been poorly since Wed with raging temp so not ideal really as even if we don't take to hospital (wouldn't dream of it) she would still be all germy could give to MIL or Alan and then take to hospital and pass to FIL and other cardiac patients. I'm currently exhausted and back is killing as Dh2b not coming home so no time to rest my spine. Have to admit to feeling like a bit of a jinx to all that are close to me. 

*Ally* So pleased to read that Dh job is safe... what a relief for you both.  P.S. Loving your mum!!!!   

*Ready* Read somewhere (see stalking you ) that you are going to the theatre next week? What are you off to see... our fav?!?  Thanks for your thoughts... hope you are okay and managing to take it really easy.  Is Evan okay?

*Sue* So sorry for being a rubbish FF... How are you? how is DR going? Hope not too many nasty side effects?  Hope Emily has a better night tonight. 

*Kerri* How are you doing hun? Hopefully stimms can start early next week for you.   

*Cath* Glad that you managed to chat to DH regards job and that you made a decision on what to do.  Great news about Ruby managing her 5 faces!!! Clever girl!!!    Have a lovely mothers day mark 2!! 

*Saskia*Sorry for not being more supportive... I know you and DH have been going through it.  I'm so glad that you have at least managed to get him to see things from your point of view now... hopefully as you get closer to it he will be more and more supportive.  Where have you got Priya's summer dresses from... been on the look out for some for Emma but haven't been able to get to the shops recently and now is when all the summery stuff is coming inot the shops. 

*Tinx *  at crying at Dumbo and Bambi... I cry at ANY Disney film!!!   And if I hear any of the "circle of life song" I'm in pieces immediately. 

Hi to anyone else that I've missed.

Sorry for being a bit rubbish recently ladies... I promise to try harder and be a better FF!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

mornin

saskia - im on marional to help start he ggs produce, i have heard of gonal f, whats the diff, im confused. the merional is liquid mixed with powde had it last time too!, when r next at the clinic

cath - well done Ruby with her smiley faces, i saw a big peppa pig in teso's in the week n nerly caed in but being a boy i thought..should i lol, it would be more for me than him lol

tinx - will miss our messages whilst at mums, have a lovely wekend hun  

saphhire - any hot flushes yet? i hate havin to liste to pre people moan arrgghhh, ( though in hingsight i did my fair share a times  )

kw33 - hi hun   , im ok, just want to et stimming now and scan is now rescheduled for monday!!!!!!!!

stokey - good news re dh, lets hope there r more   news for u both this year too!!!! xxxx

right off for a shower, dh is moaning im addicted to my laptop so having nag!!, mus say i d send more time on him tan with him at times..whoops, got to be out in 40 mins and ds and i r not even washed and dressed 

love to all of u!!!!!!  

kerri xxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Everyone,


Karin -         Hope Emma gets better soon so she can go and cheer up your PIL's        

Cath - Well Done Ruby, Hope your Dh can get some much needed rest today   

Kerri - My Dh said DD has a wee brother called Dell as i spend as much time with my Laptop as i do with DD.

Saskia - I watched a bit of the skinny PG too      they dont realise
how lucky they are.

Tinx - Hope you managed to relax and put your feet up last nite  

Sue - We made the mistake of telling the PIL's about our 1st ICSi and they callesd every day to see how things were going  , i know they were only concerned but needless to say we didnt tell anyone about our subsequent attempts.


Its DH's birthday today so we are off out later


x Debs x


----------



## Tinx

Hello everyone.

It`s the weekend!!! Sod the rain, daddy is home!!!

Must firstly say that Karin honey, you are a lovely ff and you have had enough on your plate of late, don't add needless worrying about us lot to your list of worries, you are great and we all know it! Really hope that you are coping without dh2b. How is Emma adding today? have you got a friend who can come and stay or just help you out a bit?? Big hugs for you xx       By the way, me too re Circle of life!!! What a pair eh!!! Don't get me started on the Alexandra "Hallelujah"  and Leona Lewis songs out around Xmas time!!!!   

Kerri, I think I had gonal f, it was also a powder and liquid mix, but don't know the differences. Howz your weekend been??  

Ally, OMG, we watched Boy in you know what last night. I was on the edge of my seat the entire 90 mins and Tony kept suggesting we stopped watching it every time he saw my face!! Needless to say, I sobbed buckets at the end! have now concluded it wasn't the best choice for a mothers day gift for me or my mum!!!! I will read the book just not just yet. We had to sit up and watch Johnathon Ross, even though I was shattered, as I knew that if I went straight to bed that I would have nightmares!! When we did eventually go up I was still all sad so Tony made up a silly bedtime story for me and that did the trick! I slept well and no bad dreams! i am such a one!!!   

Debs, howz things? Did Dh have a good bday, what did you get him? i find dh and dad so hard to buy for. Well done with your weight loss by the way, just spotted your ticker, you are getting there hon xx I did put my feet up last night but didn't feel too relaxed as watched and sobbed my way through the film!!! Will try something lighter this eve!!!   

Sue, how are you feeling today sugar?? You are doing so well and getting there slowly but surely xx       

Saskia, any news about the flats?? How are things with you and DH, any changes since your big chat? I am sure that once you start the drugs, he will give himself a kick up the you know where and be a great help. Thinking of you, not long til it all starts now xx      

Hello to everyone else xxx         

All good here, we went out for a sneaky breakfast again this morn. We tried again to feed the poor ducks but got rained off, they are prob starving by now! the bread we have had saved for days will be rock solid and as mouldy as a mouldy thing no doubt!!!! I have been very good and got back into eating more salads. I used to eat salad twice a day, drink gallons of water and be just the healthiest woman this side of chocolate but it all went out the window during tx, let alone when pg!! I have been naughty ever since BUT I have been trying really hard again the last few weeks. BUT its not that I am a saint, its just in preparation for the plans to stuff myself silly with treats all the way through tx, and then as  a celebration or conselation after!!!! I am gonna pretend that I am pg when I am on my 2ww, ( worked before!) so I wont eat pate or peanut butter or a few other naughties, BUT I will be consuming them to the max before hand just in case I don't get to have any of the luxuries for 9 months!!!"mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, nice," or "mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, lovely" as Willow would say!!! Been making fairy cakes for my aunt and uncles joint 60th party tomorrow and Willow helped "mix" and will help decorate later!!! will be messy but fun!!!

Hope you all ok and having fun

Talk soon, love as always xx Tinx xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Karin- absolutely no need at all to apologise, we all have our own ups and downs and you my friend seem to have had plenty of downs lately, I think things can only start to turn around for you now. As for me my issues are trivial in comparison so please never ever think you should be more supportive. Its all swings and roundabouts and I think the great thing about us ladies here is that we can all support each other at varying times when needed....to me you are all priceless as without this thread I would be marched off by the men in white coats by now...  Big hugs honey, wish we were close by then maybe we could all help you out. Hope Emma and FIL get better soon xx

Kerri- I'm really not sure about the difference between gonal-F and merional, but I think I read somewhere that if you don't respond well to gonal-F they put you on merional?   Not sure if thats the case with H&E or not. Just looked at the price list and merional is MUCH cheaper than Gonal-F, but I guess it depends on the dose. I had gonal-F before with IUI....appintment is looming, this friday at 13.45...just hope things are ok in the ovary dept so I can get started. Got such a full on weekend though, monkey music friday am then appointment, then gotta whizz down to portsmouth and get the ferry to isle of wight for my Dad's 65th party.....its all go!!! How are your symptoms? Not long until your scan now....yay.

Tinx- Yep things seem to be ok with dh, not wowee changed but he has been better, like you say I think things need to happen for him to start stepping up a bit. I think he will get better...and the pressure about in-laws is off now, the meet-up we had the other day was really good surprisingly and I feel ok about things now. I have been on the salad this week but have just started to get bored with it...am craving cheese and all the bad stuff! Haha... By the way do you have nut allergy in the family? As its now thought that abstaining from nuts in pg can increase risk of allergy! It all changes eventually doesn't it? Will change again no doubt too....

Debs- Happy Birthday to dh! Where are you off out to? Hope you had a lovely evening 

Hi to Sue, Cath, Ally and anyone I have missed... 

We have been to see some friends today, they have 4 yr old twins from IVF, went to the park with them between rain showers and Priya (who is obsessed with Peppa Pig at the mo) jumped in all the muddy puddles like Peppa does and then fell flat on her bum in a muddy puddle.....  yuck and I am a bit of a clean freak....poor thing then cried all the way home bless her. Off to a city farm tomorrow which should be nice (if not too muddy)

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend despite the rain..

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

How did you all find the clock change?

Karin    so sorry to hear that a heart attack was confirmed, I really hope your FIL will be ok.  I totally sympathise with you, I know myself its really hard to watch dh going through the motions with his father at the moment - Im trying to be there but feel helpless as well - sending you all lotsa love xx

Saskia - sounds like you had a lovely day - what is it with PEPPA PIG right now - Ruby didnt need to use her as an excuse - any sight of a puddle and shes there!!!!  Hope you managed your day out today!

Tinx - sounds like you have had yet another busy weekend!!!  Dont beat yourself up hun about the diet! If you are healthy most of the time Im sure chocolate and cakes wont make much of a difference!! I tend to get obsessed when Im doing tx (always obsessed!!) but I will only eat organic, only drink water blah blah - I think it does help but then half the time I wonder whether I would get a BFP if I didnt do all the above!!?

Debs - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your dh - did you get to go anywhere nice?

Kerri - hope your injections are going well hun and not feeling the side effects too badly - hope dh has stopped nagging you to!!!

Sue - how you feeling today hunny? we all have down days and frequently Im faced with people like that too, as much as I try to put a face on Its so hard. Hope you ok x

Ally - fantastic news about dh job - yippppeee what a relief eh! Amazing too that your fortune teller predicted it - lets hope shes right about your BFP!!!

R4F - hey hunny, how you feeling, hope you are keeping well.

As for me, Ive had a fab weekend.  Ruby went to ballet and joined in a little bit more yesterday but I bumped into an old school friend which was lovely to catch up.  Spent the day at my grans yesterday for our Mothers Day and I had far too much to drink - started on the wine at lunchtime and as I was drinking I hardly ate my lunch then dh brought me home about 7pm - slightly tipsy - he put Ruby to bed and was called out on a job - he came home and I was fast asleep - woke up this morning fine though but it has made me think about cutting down on the drink - my problem is that I dont know when to stop and am drinking so frequently I need to take a step back.  The sun has been out today and its been lovely, we have spent the day at the beach (about 5 mins down the road) and been looking at caravans - thinking of spending some of dh inheritance on one!  Anyway, off to read Ruby a bedtime story........ Oh yes and some more fab news - Ruby has since had 4 more smiley faces - yippeeee such a breakthrough for us I cant believe the turnaround - obviously the Peppa Pig was a hugh incentive - gonna cost me a fortune at this rate!! Shes already told me she wants the Mummy Pig, George Pig and the Daddy Pig!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hello!!!!!

Its 7.15 and still light! It feels really strange!!

Been at joint 60th bday party for my aunt and uncle, went really well actually and Willow was of course the star of the show!!!! I was worried that she may not be happy for too long to sit at the table but we went armed with new toys, paper, pencils and stickers and she had a wonderful time!!

DH is now putting Willow to bed and I can hear her begging for me, god its heartbreaking. she is not in tears, just ernestly tryin g to escape for a cuddle, I feel I need to keep clear and let him get involved as he is actually here at bed time but I am seriously struggling. DH is in my bad books as he was meant to entertain Willow all the way home in the car so that she didnt fall asleep, she was great and was wide awake singing with me and my nan, but he was blooming well fast asleep! I was not impressed.

Cath, well done to Ruby, she is going like a goodn! This is defo gonna cost you a fortune, worth every penny though eh!!! Glad she enjoyed ballet!! I bet its amazing to watch!! How you feeling re adoption course by the way??

Ally, have you both been celebrating on the job front all weekend ? hope so!!

Sue, how have you been? All good I hope.

Saskia, as you say, things change all the time re pg and food etc. I dont have nut allergys in my family but had terrible excema during ivf and pg so was told no nuts. I tell you though, lately I have been making up for it big time! I made a little flower display for my aunt and uncle with Willow yesterday, we stuffed the vases made out of loo roll, with chocs, but I stuffed myself with all the snickers!!!! How was the farm?? I LOVE days out like that! I know what you mean about the cleanliness thing, I too am like that! Willow managed to spill all her food over her pink top and white trousers today, that never happens and I was gutted, she is normally so pristine! We do play in the park, and jump puddles etc and she will soon discover sand but she is generally in less smart clothes for that!!

Just a week to go until esil is here!! Had a text this morn saying they are looking forward to coming and that Esme (2.2yrs) is looking forward to sharing with Willow! Clearly sharing is a new phenomenon! Should make for an interesting visit!!

Take care evryone, enjoy this lighter eve!!

xx


----------



## saskia b

Hey everyone,

Well I am loving this lovely bright evening but am a bit concerned about how it will affect bed times...  Today was fine as Priya was up at 4 am this morning, yes 4 am, bless her, think her back teeth are troubling her as she is banging her face and dribbling like you wouldn't believe!!! Poor thing, so tonight she is exhausted and went to bed at 6.45. Because she has been a bit under the weather we have decided to give the farm a miss....  but will hopefully go later in the week as dh is off this week...yay! If she's ok we are off to messy play tomorrow afternoon, have just discovered it, £1.50 a session at a sure start centre...sand, water play, slime, paint, baked beans...all the mess you can make and not in your own home!!! Can't wait so hope she's up to it  

Cath- Well I have to say...Priya was a firm In The Night Garden fan...not that she watches much tv but some in the early mornings when I am showering etc...she usually begs for "daisy" but to be quite honest I am sooooo sick of it and its so boring, so for me Peppa Pig is a breath of fresh air and she loves it too! Now she asks for Peppa and if we put ITNG on she gets cross...dh and I have both said though that Peppa Pig is actually quite funny and appealing to adults as we have both been known to chuckle at it!! But its weird how all of a sudden it seems to be really popular....glad you had a fun weekend, know what you mean about drinking I can be a bit of a liability on the booze, as tend to say things I really shouldn't!! Ruby is doing so well, you must be really pleased!

Tinx- I have to hand bedtime over to dh on the odd occasion too, its always me that does it but to be honest I'm worried that when tx starts etc she will have to be happy with him doing it more. Sorry to hear about dh nodding off, men! They sometimes can't manage the smallest thing eh? Hey just think, this time next week it will be all over and esil will be a distant memory.... 

Karin- How's things today? Hope FIL is slowly on the mend.   Sorry forgot to say yesterday, that I got Priya's summer clothes from Asda, Matalan (some cool little dresses and shorts/top combo's) and Next too had some nice little tops and short sets. Because she is so small I have clothes that people bought her last year for her birthday that are still too big for her or will hopefully fit this year!! I keep looking in her wardrobe and eyeing up all the little cotton outfits etc and I am so looking fwd to putting her in them....especially as she is walking this summer so its easier to wear dresses... 

Well I have just done an hour on my bike... so please with myself and really trying to resist the urge to have a bowl of ice cream as a  reward!!  

Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Just checking in...

Karin, how are you doing hun?  I know times have been really tough and you've been in my thoughts.  How is your FIL doing?  You must all be very scared.  SEnding my prayers his way. So sorry too with the timing of your MIL's bday and then Emma being sick.  And how awful to hear too that your back is still really painful. Is there anyone else that can help out with Emma so your back has a chance to get better?  You're so sweet to stalk me.  Dh and I went yesterday.  Wish I could see Mamma Mia, but it stopped playing here years ago.  We saw Spring Awakening.  It's a bit riske, but was really good and I like the music.  Evan's good thanks.  Anyways, am thinking of you hun.  PM anytime if you want to talk.  

Debs, happy birthday to dh. Hope you have a great time celebrating.

Tinx, it's so hard keeping up eating well isn't it?  FOr me, I was sooo good for the 2 years TTC and tx, and once we got our BFP, I started slipping.  I'm kind of in the middle though with eating really healthy but I have this sweet tooth and salt cravigns that must be fulfilled. Sounds like you're doing great thought with adding salads and water into your diet.

Cath, must be so precious watching Ruby take ballet.  Sounds like you had a wondeful weekend.

SUe, how is the d/r going? Hope you're not getting any side affects.  

Hi also to Stokey, saskia, Kerri and anyone else that I've missed.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

R4F - How are things with you - what did you decide to do about work?

Saskia - I always worry about clock change and bedtimes but Emily was feeling so poorly last night that despite losing the hour she took herself to bed at 6:15.  Hope messy play was fun.

Tinx - Glad Willow had a nice time at the party.

Cath - Well done Ruby for doing so well on her chart.  Great that she enjoyed ballet more this time.  Emily didn't go this week because she had a birthday party but I am having trouble keeping her out of her bumblebee outfit for the ballet show.

Debs - Hope you had a nice time out for DH's birthday.

Kerri - Hope the hot flushes are staying away.  Nothing too bad for me - although did wake up very hot this morning.

Karin -      You are not a bad FF - you have a lot to deal with and have been through a lot recently.    

Hello everyone else. Lots of   to all.

Day 11 d/r already (although still another 16 days until baseline   )  Feeling very tired and have been forgetful.  Emily hasn't been to school today - she is suffering from a cold now - seems to be one things after another for her -poor thing.  On a selfish note I really don't want to catch her cold (which may be difficult since she has sneezed on me at least twice today) because it would make sniffing a lot more difficult.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, I'm working from home, indefinitely until mat leave.  It's strange not going into the office at all, but it's this or go on short term leave.  Sorry to hear that Emily has a bad cold.  Can totally understand you being nervous about catching it and getting stuffed up. Do the d/r meds come in another form if that happens?  (My clinic never did d/r...i was just put on birth control prior to stimming).  Keep well.


----------



## KW33

Evening

FIL has been moved to another hospital last night and is still doing well, just waiting to have an angiogram tomorrow and then it will depends on the results of that as to when he can come home.

Going to have a little moan now about TTC... why doesn't it get any easier?  I thought once I had Emma it would be okay but after 18 months ttcno2 I'm miserable  . AF arrived today.  Not helping being in limbo waiting for op date from hospital.

*Kerri* How was scan today? 

*Debs* How was dh birthday? Where did you go out to?

*Tinx* Glad you all had fun at the party... did Willow wear a party dress? Bet the flowers you both made were fab what a special gift. We made a get well soon card for Grandad over the weekend and he just loved it.

*Saskia* Love the image of Priya doingher best PP impression in all the puddles... when Emma jumps in them she does it once then looks at me saying "oh no... wet!!"  Priya's wardrobe sounds similar to Emma she has all her summer stuff ready and I'm now on the look out for stuff (to add to  ) next winters wardrobe!!! 

*Sue* Oh no... sorry she has a cold... that's the last thing you need. 

*Ready* FIL is doing well and they are saying that it seems to have been a "mild" attack but I guess we'll only really know after the angiogram.  What is Spring Awakeningabout? I love the fact that you say it's riske....   So pleased that you managed to get out and that you are getting lots of assistance in getting about. How is Evan doing? Has he felt little pink one moving yet?

*Cath* Your little girl is sooooooo clever!!!  Better get buying the whole pig family!!!  Sounds like she'll be running into ballet soon without giving you a second thought!  

Hi to Ally and anyone else I've missed. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi just a quick one to say...

Karin- Sorry to hear you are feeling the brunt of TTC in all its glory   you're right it never gets easier, I had a discussion with a baby-group friend today, she has also TTC no 2 for a while and she ended the conversation with "I suppose we should be grateful for what we already have"....  We're all so sick of being bl**dy grateful though aren't we.....of course we are grateful ALWAYS but, oh I'm going on a bit now   Hugs to you honey, our day will come  

Sue- Sorry to hear about the impending cold, hope it stays away from you though...

Ready- Lovely to hear from you, I was just thinking about you today....I hope all is well with you and your lovely bump  

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

How are you all 

Tinx - so glad your party went well and more importantly that Willow behaved - were you ever in any doubt she would not be the star of the show??!  Glad to hear that your SIL has given you what looks like an olive branch in the fact that she is looking forward to the visit - I so hope it goes well for you.

Saskia - Hope Priya is ok and you managed to make it to messy play! Well done you for getting on your bike - hope you didnt give into temptation and have that ice cream!! Managed a 40 min run last night so training is going ok!!

Ready - hey hunny, how are you coming along?! How has Evan adjusted to the idea of a new sister?!

Karin - fantastic news on FIL - I hope he gets better soon.  TTC NEVER gets any easier, I dont think so anyway - even though we are moving onto adoption each month is still a downer for me whenever that witch turns up!!! I am really trying to focus on the adoption but because we are in limbo until June my thoughts are still flooded with getting a natural BFP, I know it wont happen but I feel I need to be doing something.  I heard today that one lady who went on a preparation course this month has already been matched to a child - that quickly!! 

I had a busy day yesterday and another busy few days ahead for me.  Ruby has achieved another smiley face.  When I picked her up from nursery yesterday she came running towards me 'mummy I did a poo in the toilet' in front of everyone!! She was so happy, all the staff there were making a fuss of her kissing her etc. I cant tell you all what a breakthrough this has been, since last weekend, she has asked and been to the toilet 10 times - its such an achievement - she had a new Peppa Pig dvd yesterday 'the new shoes' how apt!!  I am so pleased with her progress I have written a letter to her nursery today, thanking the staff for their support and help and have also bought some presents for the girls who have been most helpful.

Hope everyone is ok.
xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

I knew Id forget someone in my ramble......

Sue - so sorry to hear about your side effects hun, I know it really sucks but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.  Sorry to hear little Emily is poorly again too   although the bumble bee outfits sounds soooooo cute!!!!

Ally - hey hunny, how are you, hope you ok!!

Debs and Kerri - ditto above!!

xxx


----------



## Stokey

sorry not been on for a while not had chance

i'll try and catch up later as just getting ready for weekly food shop!

Hope everyone is ok today

just a quickie to Cath and a huge well done to Ruby what a break through!  

ally x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thanks Ally   - I do hope its ALDI's you're going to!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, glad to hear that your FIL is doing well, considering.  I'm sure he's anxious to go home.  I know...I also thought TTC second time around would be so much easier emotionally, but it isn't is it?  The desire to have one is that much stronger.  I hope you get your date real soon so you can move forward and know when things are happening.  THe wait is just awful.  Spring Awakening was writte back in the late 1800s, but it's a rock musical that's modern.  It deals with adolecents learning about sex and other tough topics like beating and suicide.  Evan's great thanks.  He has yet to feel bubs, but dh only just felt her last week...even though she's quite active at times.  Am thinking of you and your FIL and hope the results are what you're hoping for.

saskia, thanks hun.  The  "being grateful for what we have" comment is soooo aggrevating.  Being grateful for your little one has nothing to do with the pain of wanting another.

Cath, am ok thanks.  Just taking it easy with the complications and am mostly housebound (with going out the odd time).  Evan's still pretty excited for a little sister.  Great news on Ruby. Toilet training is such a big thing...for both of you.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ready - rest up hun, you'll need your energy for later!!!!

In case anyone is wondering, as you know this toilet training is gonna cost me a fortune so I just went online and have bought Mummy Pig, Daddy Pig, George and Peppa - joblot for £18.00 for the 4!! Bargain!!


----------



## saskia b

Cath- Like your new ticker  ! Well done Ruby, what a star, just gotta ask now...where did you get those Peppa pig toys from? Such a bargain and I'm tempted   Yes we went to messy play it was fab, spaghetti to play with this week!! And yes have resisted ice cream all week and have just got off the bike after another 40 minute jaunt...quite pleased with myself! Well done you with the running! I can't run for toffee...actually toffee would just about get me trotting along but only if covered in thick chocolate....


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Saskia - Glad the messy play was good.  You are right in what you say about being grateful.  I think we are particularly sensitive that some people have not been as lucky as we have and we always seem to think we have to add that we are grateful -  of course we are it is obvious but it doesn't mean we shouldn't want what comes easily to others.

Cath - Wow well done on getting the pig family so cheaply.  So pleased that Ruby is doing so well.

R4F - Glad to hear you are taking it easy.  That d/r drugs do come in injections too although it says in the instruction on the nasal spray that it will still work if you have a cold.  No cold for me yet though - hopefully it will stay away    

Ally - Hope shopping was OK.

Karin -       I thought all those feeling had gone forever when I got pregnant and had Emily but I feel it every bit as much as before.        Glad FIL is doing well.

Kerri - Hope scan has gone well. 

Hello everyone else.

AF arrived for me today so all OK for baseline.  Not feeling too bad today and Emily is much better.  DH had day off and we took Emily to Butterfly Park and had a lovely time.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, lets hope you're lucky and manage to avoid the cold.  Good though that if it does happen, that it'll still work, or you even have the injection alternative.


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone  

Just a quickie as can you believe it Willow is really poorly. She has had a high temp ( 40.3) since Mon although its gone right down today. Its been so sad as she has been so hot and limp and tearful. No idea where its come from but I guess it doesnt matter. The important thing is that although she is still rough she is better than she was. I am shattered as she has had a couple of terrible nights. I have just put her down as she is so tired and tearful and grumpy, she doesnt know what to so with herself. She napped yesterday for ages, I eventually woke her up after 4 hrs. I slept too and did some reading for a change rather than scrub the house senseless, I felt I needed to conserve my energy to cope with her. So, this means that we will cancel esil. BUT get me, I am gutted!! 1) I had psyched myself up to their visit, even prepared and frozen food already and was gonna ake hot cross buns and choc cake tomorrow, 2) will they believe us or will they think we are making excuses ( paranoia I know but they do that to me!)  3) they are not gonna know that we start tx next week, and I wont want them here during all that so, god knows when we will rebook for and god knows how they will cope/accept that we cant rebook them for at least a couple of months and finally 4) it was gonna be good to see them now as it meant we wouldnt need to see them again for ages and now its all scuppered, so Im gutted! pooooooooooooooo, juust when I was all in control of it, its all out of my control again, a good leson to be learnt there eh!!   

anyways, how are you all?? 

Cath, great news about Ruby, what a little trooper, just goes to show the power of positve reinforcement and praise xxx Bet the staff loved your treats, what a lovely thing to do xx  

Saskia, how you doing hon, any day now for you!! Bet messy play was great fun, I LOVE that idea!! Will priya now try it at home when you cook spag bol though!!!  


Sue really hope that you stay cold free, heres a little dance for ya!!         

Kerri, how was your scan yest? Are you ok? How was your weekend??  

Ally, did you go over budget, are you in the good or bad books of dh??    

Karin, I feel EXACTLY the same as you hon, its so unfair isnt it. I hope that you are ok tday. Glad that fil is ok, how did the angio go? Glad that he loved his secail homemade card, I bet it was lovely.  

Ready, she is a little wriggler! Lovely to share that with all your boys! I can still remember what it felt like when Willow ws squirming all over the shop, I hope I never lose that memory. I have , however, forgotten what labour felt like, that surely is a good thing mind you!! 

Well, am gonna try for a cuppa and hope that Willow snoozes for ages again.  

Much love and prays we all stay snot free!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Everyone,


Tinx -     Hope Willow gets better soon    , i know what you mean about putting off Esil, but at least you know now you can psych yourself up and be ready for her  

Cath - OMG, Well Done Ruby, you sound so proud, where did you get the Pepa figures?

Karin - I was feeling exactly like that last nite, realised that it had been about 2 years TTC again and i got sad about it, but then i thought that im still only 34 (god it sounds so ancient) but that some of the people who had gone to reprofit were in their 40's and 50's and got BFP's so theres still hope and plenty of time left,  i hope                

Sue - Your day sounds lovely.

R4F - Cant beleive you are over halfway already, Bet Evan is glad to be getting a wee baby Sister.

Saskia - You are so good doing time on the bike, i really need to get back into my diet.


DD has a playgroup Easter party today and we have softplay with them tomorrow as we break up for the Easter hols tomorrow for 2 weeks, looking forward to being off over easter although we have something on every day and will be busy.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Tinx - Big   to Willow - hope she is back to herself soon.  Thanks for the dance - hope it works (no cold yet although do have a cough).  Sorry that you have got all psyched up and now have to cancel.  Hope they are not funny about it.  Could you make up something to avoid having to rebook until after tx - like you are having something done to the house that is going to take a couple of months.

Debs - I was going to say enjoy your Easter break but sounds like you will still be busy.

R4F - Thanks - still feeling OK - although the cough is how it started for Emily - not sure if this is a new cough I have got or the last of one I already had - that makes us all sounds so unhealthy here.  Love to you and your little ones.

Hello everyone else.

Thumping headache today - may need to drink more or it could be that Emily has a friend over to play and they are not being particularly quiet.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

I have a provisional date for lap... woo hoo!!!  Hopefully will be 8th May but is subject to change. But that's not too far away and means i can enjoy Emma's second birthday then concentrate on the op.

FIL had angiogram yesterdy and we are waiting for the cons to come and confirm what needs to be done. FIL thinks he heard "someone" saying he needs triple bypass but need to hear it from the cons really.

*Cath* Sounds like Ruby has really gotten to grips with it all!!!  And that you got a great deal on PP family.

*Sue* Sorry for your headache... I have today too for some reason. Hope the drugs aren't making you feel too awful. 

*Tinx* Poor little Willow, hope she feeling much better soon.  Hope that Esil doesn not give you a hard time about it all. Just when you had it all sorted in your head.  

*Kerri* Where are you hun? Hope everything went well with your scan. 

*Debs* sounds like you have a very busy Easter break coming up. I know what you mean about feeling old... I'm 37 this year and the thought just rbings me right down. 

*Saskia* Can you send me some fitness vibes... I need to try and get back into a diet but so hard with bad back... putting on load sof weight and it's downright depressing... I need to exercise!!!

*Ready* How is you glam new hairstyle? Back to blonde for you?! 

*Ally* Hope food shop went okay... it's a bit of a mammoth task here too!! 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all

just gt bak from mums, stayed on to catch up with soe frinds and also a friend back from oz so met up with her this morn too and an old school mate!
when i get chance i will read up on all the stuff ive missed, but for now im burning up with the info .....

well had scan thinking, please by now i will start stimming, yes gave me the ok....but......then mentioned you have a cyst!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
OMG..what, he then said if there is one on the other side we will have to abandon treatment,obvioulsy i was falling apart, asking 101 questions, , aparrantly it was noticed on first scan before i stated D/R..why wasnt i told then, as firng more questions he said prob because he didnt ( other doc i saw) want this interigaton now..yeh ha bl**dy ha..not!!!! can u see me laughing!!!!, well anyway he said its not of a size to worry but obvioulsy less room for more eggs, at which piont i wanted to run out crying..if only but i was legs a kimbo with a dam microsopic dildo up me arrgghhh!!! 
so hey thougt at least i can start merional, as my headaches and hot flushes r killing me!!!!, oh no i then was told if i start then i would need EC on easter monday and they r off, so im now delayed till thurs ( tomoorow)..poop, so because af was 1 day late, scan was a week and now holiday is looming my EC is late!!!, so gutted, as d/r is tuff this time!!!, so all in all now im to keep going and start 300mg of merional tomorrow now!!!!!, EC should be about 16th!!!
i did say is it ok to leave it so late now but like they said the burselin is stalling me and they have now control over my cycle me taking it and it also may help decrease the cyst!!!, he did say that i must not get obsessed by it and just ask about only the cyst each scan..as if!!!
to top it all have a friend that had a blasto egg planted at same clinic and is now spotting so thats hardly cheering me up!!!

besides all that had a fab time at mums, met up with some old great mates too!!!, cant wait for us to move back there lol!!!!!!
well 2 days and then DH is off for 2 weeks too..brill!!!
trying so hard to keep positive but findin it all emtionally and physically tiring to do so!!!!!( had  tearful night on monday!!!, sorry guys, god missed u all so much and have bee itchy to type my news!!!! ( mum doesnt have internet!)
well dh has just got in from work and i havent seen him since sunday morn so will be back soon!!!!!

love and mis u all...thanku for being here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Morning every one.

*Kerri* angel, soooo sorry to hear that you have a cyst and that everything is delayed again BUT, on the good side, thankfully its just the 1 ctsy so treatment can go ahead which is wonderful, and hopefully the drugs will reduce its size and make room for extra eggs. I know its not great news to have a cyst but hang on in there sweetness, its still wonderful that you can have the tx, keep on ding your best and those little egglets will keep on growing. You are doing really really well petal.    Glad that you had such a great time at your mums xx

*
Karin* YEAH!!!!! 8th May sounds like a perfect date for you! Brilliant news hon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Hope that your headache has gone today. I seemed to have joined the gang though and have a right corker! I blame it all on the weather, I alsways have headahes when the weather changes, I am like a human barometer!!

*Sue,* That is great idea about doing something on the house etc, will have to donne our thinking caps and seriously consider that!! Thanks hon. Hope that you are headache free today, I defo am worse for lack of drinking, so get a few pint ( water that is!!) down ya!! How those naughty drugs for you?? They cant be helping. Take care sweets xx 

*Debs, * 34, you are a young whipper snapper!!!!!   I had Willow when I was 34!! I am now 36 1/2 and already thinking, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what can I do for my 40th!!!!! Went to joint 60th party at the weekend and that made me feel both young and old as 60 doesnt seem as old as it used to when I was a youngling! AH!!! I am hoping that although I am older for this round of tx, that as my frosties were concieved when I was 34, that they will be better quality than if I was to have fresh ivf now?? Dont know if it works like that really but it keeps me going!!

*Saskia* do you start today or tomorrow hon, I have lost track of what todays date is! Thinking of you, here starts your new adventure, whopppeeeee!!!  

*Cath* any more nights out planned?? I really dont go out anymore and so your social life is now all the gossip I get!! What about shoes shopping, bought any goodies!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope that you are all ok on this gloomy morning. 

Well, defo on for cancelling esil, as Willow has now developed a terrible hacking cough bless her heart. Amazingy though she slept all night, its just me who didnt! I feel shocking lately, whopper headaches and so lethargic again. I think its cos we have been confined to the house all week, that`s when the lethergy sets in. That and having weather related headaches, poo!

Am convinced that I am ovulating as had cm changes and yest my boobs ached and today my ovaries are killing me. I NEVER get pains, I never know if I am or have ov. Gutted in a way as this wd be perfect time for bms, but Willow so ill and I am shattered, dh working all nite studying so no nookie and as got day 21 inj on mon (YEAH!!) to start d/r for fet it would all be a waste of time to try. How bloomin frustrating eh. I have even thought to just try for bms and hope for the best, but if, after the jab, I found out I was miraculously pg, I would worry all the way through pg about how drugs may affect the baby, so not gonna bother really, just a bit gutted. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hope tx works, am soooooooooooooooooooooo scared. In a way, esil coming had taken my mind off of Mon, now I have more time to think. Must try to keep busy.

Take care everyone, lets dance fior some more sun!!       

LOl, Tinx xxx


----------



## Tinx

Me again!!!!

*Kerri,* have pmd you but it wont send as your inbox is full!!! Get deleting girlie!!!!

 hello again to everyone else!!! Dont mind me! I have only just realised how to change the font on here and am having a wee play!! have wondered about it for years! i am a bit slow on the uptake of suc technology!!

Much love from the mad one!!

PS Hope the colour works or else I will look even more of a wally!! xxx


----------



## dhikki

Hi to everyone,

I don't belong on this board and i hope it doesn't cause any offence.

I have been a member for a good few years now. And have been on here for hours searching through old posts.

I wanted to come on here and say how good it is to see so many of you that i know, and those that i don't, that are now parents. Reading back through old posts and treatment cycles brings so much back. But i hope you are all happy and i hope that being parents is all that you hoped it would be.

Love to each and everyone of you Donna x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Donna - massive   to you too, thank you for coming on here and sharing your experience - you are a brave lady  

Just a quickie to everyone else - sorry Ive not been great at posting the last few days - am reading (in between work) but its the end of the tax year this weekend so am crazy busy with everything - who would wanna work in finance - I ask you! 

Anyway, no news this end - Ruby still doing well with her chart - out tonight with an old school friend for lots of goss and some vin (not too much I promise)!!

Will catch up soon over the weekend.

Lots of Love

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, saw your post about finally getting a date for your lap so things can be cleared out.  Am so happy for you as can imagine how relieved you are you can finally move ahead.  With Emma's bday, you'll be pre-occupied with that and as you said, can enjoy it, and then continue on.  Great news!


----------



## Stokey

sorry i've been so naughty and not been on I have a dratted water infection thats really causing some jip and I've not read back through all missed pages.

Karin - great news on date hun I did see that!


hello to everyone   and be on soon to do proper post!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Karin - Great news on getting your provisional date.  

Cath - Take care - don't work too hard.  

Ally - Hope you are feeling better soon.  

Donna - Thank you so much for your lovely post      

Tinx - Lovely pink post.  Hope you are feeling better and nothing is worse for causing lethargy than doing nothing.  Heaps of luck for Monday      

Kerri - Hope everything goes to plan now.      

Hello and   to everyone else.

Well my poor little girl is unwell AGAIN.  We were up most of the night and I took her to the drs this morning because she had been saying her ear hurt all last night.  Anyway the nurse says she has a lot of hard wax in one ear.  I have got to put a syringe full of olive oil in her ear 3 times a day and then go back next week to make sure OK and that there is no infection behind the wax.  Poor thing it is just one thing after another at the moment.  Did the first syringe at lunch time and bless her she was so good and just sat and let me do it - it can't feel that nice.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

OMG I am such an idiot! Just pressed the back button while typing a huge post.....needless to say its gone forever!!  

Sue- Sorry to hear about poor Emily's sore ears, hope they're better soon so you can concentrate on tx  

Ally- Ouch, nasty thing to have, and sooo uncomfortable, hope you're drinking lots  

Cath- Enjoy your night out  

Donna- Thanks for your lovely message  

Debs- Hope you enjoy your busy easter break

Tinx- Ditto with the bms leading up to d/r...we also had that dilemma but in all honesty it was hardly likely that we would be pg all of a sudden...  Sorry about your weekend being cancelled, hope Willow is better soon... 

Karin- Fab news about your lap date! About time things moved forward for you. How is your FIL? My Mum had major heart surgery when I was about 8 months pg...was so scary but the success rates are incredible, hope things are ok...how is dh coping?

Kerri- How are you doing now my darling? Yay you are officially stimming now woohoo!!!  

Ready- Hello, hope you have your feet up  

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone, sorry but its my second post so forgive me....last post from me for a while, got my appointment tomorrow ladies, feeling scared and excited, just hope I can get started now....after my appointment I am heading straight home to the Isle of Wight to my parents for my Dad's 65th party so won't be back on here until monday night I think. I had acupuncture yesterday, had it when I had first round of IUI (when Priya came along) so can only be a good thing I think. The acu dr said to me that my tongue was bumpy indicating hormone imbalance. She asked if I have had my FSH checked. I haven't had that done since 2-3 yrs ago, do you think it matters? She said it does and that IVF won't work so left there feeling a bit down and stressed!!! Will see at clinic tomorrow I guess, they haven't mentioned it so far.....

Priya has finally learnt today that you have to go back to the steps of a slide, rather than trying to climb back up it!! AND she has mastered the art of doing it all by herself....I was so proud and she was so pleased with herself....these little moments are priceless aren't they?

Ok well gotta go and pack up our stuff for the weekend...have a fab one girls and I look fwd to offloading on monday...will miss you all

Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

evening all  

well still in agony and feel like a camel, I can hear the water sloshing around in my tummy I've drunk that much! I am on antibiotics but don't know if there working yet?? Its only the first day though!

Saskia - Have a lovely weekend and will look forward to hearing all about it on mon!  Well Done Priyia on figuring out the slide! Its small steps like that when you sit back and realise your baby is growing up.

Sue - Poor little Em bless her, I hope that she is ok shes been through the wars recently, lets hope the olive oil does the trick.

Karin - Fab news on date hun, its a relief to have a date to work towards.  Hows your back doing? What do you have planned for Emma's birthday?

Cath - Ruby is doing fantastically it sounds like your smiley rewards have done the trick. I have told Issy the "dodi" fairy is ccoming with the easter bunny to take away all her dummy's and in exchange she will leave a special present.  I managed to find George and Peppa beanie bears dressed like fairies for half price! Just hope she likes them and isn't disappointed as its nothing to do with Dr Who!  I have asked Dh to paint her bedroom door as an exact replica of the TARDIS as I thought she'd love that and DH was up for the challenge!  I was thinking of you yesterday as I was watching a programme about a designer who lived in the mumbles Stephanie Allin she designs bridal gowns? Do you know the shop? Gorgeous dresses!
P.S Yes we went to Aldi again, its official i'ma convert! 

Tinx - Oh no! I know exactly what you mean about being disappointed re ESIL visit, its like you finally psych yourself up for the visit and then its not going to happen but you know it has to happen and when is it going to rear its ugly head (no pun intended) again! You could just tell them you've emigrated, to mars! You have enough on your plate at the moment anyway, how is little Willow bless her, is she picking up now? Poor little things, you feel so helpless when their like that, extra cuddles xx

Kerri - Sounds like you had a fab time with your mum, but its nice to have you back hun!  Sorry about the cycst thats not what you want to see, it should reduce though now and hopefully all those follicles are forming with juicy eggs for you. 2 weeks till EC how you feeling? Nervously excited?      

Debs - hi hun, it sounds like you have a busy Easter planned, I love this time of year and we are having lovely weather to go with it! Is Hannah getting excited about the easter bunny coming?

Ready - How you doing hun, can't believe how far along your ticker is getting.  Any names picked yet? How cute the image of Evan trying to feel his baby sister move, what a precious moment, you take care and i hope all is progressing nicely xx

sorry if i missed anyone but i'm going to bed now very tired and i need to let some more water out before i burst!

take care girlies nite nite x
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Morning!!

Willow is due to wake at any mo so bear with me if I have to make a quick exit! She is still poorly but no temp, she has a terrile cough and is now voiceless love her. Lots of snuggles and cuddles have been her meds! She isnt really eating and that is a worry as she LOVES her grub! She is super tall for her age and wears a lot of 2-3 clothes! so eats to match, its always hard when they dont eat eh. Thanks for all your kind thoughts though she is getting better. Gutted about esil but in a way its maybe the best thing. I felt a bit low yest, bored with being in, worried about Willow and tx etc and then I spoke to a friend who made me feel a billion times worse. I am not really telling people that we are going through tx, just my parents and my bestest 2 friends. I am also not booking up to do much or see many people for the next few weeks as who knows how I will feel and during tx I tend to keep myself to myself. I just said to my friend that I am really busy for the next few weeks and that I can see her in early June. Now, this is often the case as I am usually REALLY busy, and so it didnt sound any diff to when I usually talk to my friend and we make dates. This time however she cried, telling me that she feels I dont see her enough, she cant understand why and is really hurt... I of course sobbed, told her that I am abt to start tx... and that I need space... She understood but said that it didnt explain why i am usually so busy and dont see her more. Well, I was just so sad all day feeling that I let a friend down. But now I feel cross! I cant spread myself so thinly, and I am always busy. I hate that she know that I am having tx as that is another who will have high expectations and if it all fails another who will know I am a failure.... OMG, I wont go on and on but you all get the idea I am sure. I am not a happy bunny and thats without the drugs! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I HATE all this tx, all these worries, all this damn pressure. I want to explode! I want a holiday.... ra ra ra, me me me , sorry girls.


Saskia, best wishes for the scan today hon, what have they concluded re hormone levels? Tongues can go patchy for many reasons, not just hormones so try not too worry too much. Maybe you had eaten a strong or acidic food for example. Hope that you get on ok and that you can start the ball rolling so to speak. Thinking of ya xxx Well done Priya, such a ig girl now eh! Have a good weekend and enjoy the party!!! Yeah, a good old knees up!

Ally, howz your waterworks? what a bummer, uti`s hurt so much dont they. Get than cranberry juice down you too as that always helps, as does eating lots of live yogurt. I did chuckle at your camel image!! Lots of hugs xx

Sue, oh poor Emma and her oil, bless her for being so good about it all, she could do the same to her babies or teddies if it helps her maybe!!?? hope she gets well soon and there is no infection xx

Kerri, how are ya babe? Have you deleted some of your pms yet??!!

Donna, thanks for your lovely post. Bless your heart, how are you doing??  xx

Debs, you have a got your work cut out for you! Hope that it all goes according to plan! Sounds great!

Cath, enjoy your night out, sounds like fun! Keep us all posted re hangovers!

Well, I had better dash and sort Willow out.

Hope I havent forgotten anyone.

Take care as always xx Me!! xx


----------



## Stokey

thats for you Tinx, I think you need it at the moment.  Don't stress about your friend too much I bet when she looks back she'll feel quilty and will apologise for putting extra pressure on you.  Just carry on girl with what your doing as this is the most important thing at the moment as well as getting little titch on the mend.  Thats going to take all your time, energy and concentration not to mention all the emotions going, and other people are just going to have to lump it.
Have a good day and hopefully the sun will shine and make us smile  

take care poppet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all

we justad a friend round, and was feeling bad that i dint offer lunch bt she doesnt know im in the midst of treatment and rely on samuel having his lunch then a nap s i can lay down too. She told me she is broody and has bought her pack of folic acid, i culdnt put on the fake smile and felt i was crying inside    ...thinkin..oh how put out to spend a few quid of folic acid to try for baby, whats a about a tenner in comparison to my 5 grand!!!!, all DS's friends mummies r now havin number 2's an i cant cope with it.
im like u tinx i cope better diring tx if i keep mysel to myself, no questions then or persoal anguish!
aother friend is about to drop ans so far this eek hav aviouded her, i know its mean but i have to put myself first!!!!!!!!!!

tinx- pm me!!!! all deleted now ,  shouldnt feel bad, i cant believe your fried said such a thing arrgghhh , people just dont understand!!!!!!

stokey - thanku so much for your kind words, im tryin to forget abut cyst and am now day 2 of stimming, poor egs r briused up what with 2 jabs a day now!!!!!,  

cath - hey u the party goer!!!!!, im out tonight, with DH , its his end of term works drink and a i used to work there too,i so im gatecrashing, oh and the fact i think his collegue is after him so there to make a stand  , yep i am insecure and sad!!!!, if any of u saw her u would think i was mad, but i met DH at work and i know what hopeless flirt he is so have organisd a babysitter and joining them all. obviosly im taxi so i can also call the shots for hometime   , plus i need a night out!!!!!! 

gd thats sounds awful, my DH would never but im sure this tx gets to our stupid brains and messes them up too much, i am the worst for all that!!!

OMG - did ayone watch eastenders last night, my blame hormones but gushed like a baby!!!, the storyline killed me, what with wanting aother baby so much and being adopted myslef the storyline set me right off, had reflexolgy just before too so went for a bath and cried my eyes out afterwards...god i need to get a grip!!!!!!  

sapphire - must get a meet up sorted, hows the DS ear, poor might!!!! how r u feeling?have u started stimming yet?

saskia - good luck today hun, let me know how u got on etc   

KW33 - good luck for the 8th May, will come round so soon!!!!!

big hugs to everyone else too!!!!!!!!! got 2 weeks ahead now with dh home so have already drawn up a 2 week calender so we know wot we r doig etc, all i need now is a job list for him, eg house chores so he doesnt get under my feet and mess my weekly routine  , only kidding, but we all know what i mean!!!!
just read back my post...OMG i am officially a control/freak/fruit loop!!!!!!    ........

right off for my daliy book read and lie down whilst ds has his nap!!!!
love u all, my saviours, this thread makes me feel so much better and not alone in this fertility world xxx       

by the way...wheres the sunshine?....so heres a happy dance instead!!!!!


----------



## Tinx

Hiya!!

Ally, thanks sooooooooooooooooo much for your lovely words, you are right, I do need that at the mo, I am feeling very tired, emotionally and physicallt, and pretty fragile and vulnerable, not a good way to start tx, hope this weekend is a corker!! Mind you, Willow is still poorly so we will be having a quiet one.

Kerri honey, so sorry that you feel you cant cope, I so not what you mean, but babe, you are coping, you are doing a fantastic job of getting through tx and being a wonderful mummy to Samuel too. You are doing very very well, your on countdown now.. Hope that you have a great nite out, you are brave doing that mid tx, I wouldnt manage it, I know id say or do something that Id regret forever!! Have fun and put em all to shame!!

Ok, gonna leave it there as left message earlier to all you otehr lovelies.

Hope its a gorgeous weekend and that we all have a blast with our broods. Here`s hoping the kids are scrummy as ever, the sun shines and the men behave themselves!!!

TTFN, Tinx xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Tinx - I think that was extremely selfish of your friend.  Sending loads of   your way.  Try not to stress about it - when it comes to tx you need to put yourself first.  Take care.  We are always here whenever it gets too much.  Hope Willow is soon back to herself.

Kerri - Sounds like you need loads of   too.  I know how horrible it is when you here of people just trying for a baby without having to worry about how they can afford the conception.  I'm not doing too bad thanks - not stimming yet.  Baseline scan 15 April and hope to start stimming same day. Hope we can sort meet soon.

Ally - Sorry you are still in pain - hope the antibiotics kick in very soon.  

Saskia - Hope appointment went well today.  I have a bumpy tongue too but have done for years.  Can't see why that would say IVF would not work because you have not had FSH done.  Surely that just gives an indiction of how you will respond to the drugs and anyway people with higher FSH levels are still capable of getting preg.  Hope you have fun at your Dad's birthday.  I love the Isle of Wight - we had a holiday there two years ago (loads of things to do with LOs) - would love to go again although I would hope for better weather than before.

Hello and love to everyone else.  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Emily won't tell me if her ear is better - apparently it is a secret   .  So I assume that it probably is otherwise she would still be upset.  She hasn't been great today though although that may be lack of sleep catching up on her.  She went to nursery school OK this morning but took her to bouncy castle play with her friends this afternoon and she just sat with me and said that she wanted to go home after about an hour.  Also tried to explain to her that her best friend from nursery school will be moving to Australia soon and that she wouldn't be seeing her anymore and she burst into tears - don't know how we are going to manage when it happens.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just lost a huge post.aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Karin - fab news about having your provisional date, on the road to recovery and something to plan ahead for - lets hope its the start of something good.

Debs - Hope you enjoy your hols hun - as for Peppa Pigs - one guess - ebay all the way baby!!!

Tinx -  for you and huge   for Willow - Im sure it will all get easier.

Ally - Sorry to hear of your water infection - those things are nasty!!!!! I think I know the shop you mean in Mumbles - a good friend of mine SJ used to design for a bridal shop in Mumbles - she has now set up on her own in London and she is amazing - she has just showcased her own fashion show and is currently designing a wedding dress for a famous footballer's wife to be - to be featured in OK magazine - she is truly amazing.

Kerri -   can totally sympathise with you hun, thats one thing that has made me so bitter is the money side of things (close to £30k).  When my friend had a m/c whilst I felt for her I couldnt help feeling that at least she can try again without going through tx and being £5k outta pocket!

Sue - poor little Emily and poor you - how are you holding up with the tx?

Saskia - hope your appointment went ok hun and have a lovely time away!!

As for me, my little nephew is due to arrive any second - my sis and her dp have been given dates to move to Australia - next April so they have to go to London this weekend to sort out immigration papers etc. So looks like we could be following them...........another story.......... anyway, having my hair done this afternoon so a bit of pampering whilst dh gets his hands dirty!! Got a fab day planned for tomorrow - either beach or mumbles, really gonna look forward to taking the two of them out and pretending that for at least a weekend my little family is complete!!

xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi guys, 
just a quickie as doin dinner but i di my injection this morm and ever since its become swollen, red and very itchy ans still hasnt gone down.
dh said he remmebers this happening before once, but it hasnt happend the last few weeks ive been doing it, it feels hot and as though the drugs r blocked there as swollen...any suggestions or does this sometime happen, god im really a bit of a mess at mo!!!!


----------



## KW33

Hi,

What a lovely day... been to PIL and FIL was sooo pleased to see Emma bless him.  Think she really cheered him up. Lots of playing in the garden, climbing trees (Emma not FIL   ) and kicking ball around.

*Kerri * Poor you that can't be nice.  I think rescue remedy do a cream - hold on let me check Emma's draw - Yes called Bachs Rescue cream. Was advised to use on Emma after her jabs so might help with your poor swollen area. 

*Cath* Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned... the beach!!! FAB!!!! What's all this about Oz?!?!?!?!?!!?  

*Sue*    at Emily with her ear... so cute!!!! But so sad that her little friend will be leaving. That's a hard thing for her to understand... must be so sad explaining it to her. 

*Tinx *  How completely thoughtless and selfish of your friend. As if you don't have enough on your plate.  How is Willow doing today? I hope she's feeling much better and getting her appetite back. 

*Ally* Hope the anit b's are having an effect now and you are starting to feel better and less sloshy.  

*Saskia* Hope that your appointment went well  and that you're having a wonderful time on IOW. 

*Ready* How was FIL retirement party (don't miss a trick where you are concerned do I??  ) Hope you had a nice time whilst managing to take it easy? 

*Debs* How is your weekend going?

Right best go and get my girl to bed. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a quick one as rushed off my feet!!

Kerri - perfectly normal hun to be red and swollen, when I was doing my injecs last summer they were going fine then one day they started to get really red, itchy and swollen - a bit like a stingy nettle sting, this is quite normal apparently!!! hope you ok x

Karin - sounds like you ve been having a lovely day!  Oz - all pie in the sky at the moment, dh is an aussie and trying to drag me there for years - cant bear to leave family etc. however if my sis is going then that may be the push I need - anyway, lots to think about.......

As for me, spent a few hours at the hairdressers having my hair highlighted and cut so that was nice, having two little ones is far harder than I thought, it has been constant!!!! Had a phonecall from dh's father's wife to say things have gone from bad to worse and that he needs to go and see his asap, dh father lives in the Cotswolds to dh is making arrangements to go up there this week.

Hope everyone is ok 
xx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Cacn I join you all? 

Cath - how are you doing hun? I see that you are going down the adoption route - brilliant - the girls Sarah and Magen that work there are lovely have you chatted to them? My sis has just been over from OZ and I would go there back with her is only I could buy something outright I would be on the next plane, she now has citzenship there.... 

I am not really TTC yet, but will be in July but if I am lucky for it to happen before then so be it. I hope to get to know all you girlies on here. 

My clomid is waiting for me....


----------



## Shoe Queen

Caz - hi, hunny, welcome aboard - lovely to see you!  I know Megan, her little girl and mine are in nursery together and also dh is very friendly with one of them (went to school together) I think its Sarah!

Just a real quick one from me, was woken at 5am this morning by someone banging the front door, frighten the life outta me, looked out the window - police.  They said they needed to speak to Damien urgently, as you can imagine, I was dreading the worst.  His father had taken a turn for the worse last night - critical - and in her panic, his wife had forgotten dh number but she remembered our address but cos we are ex-directory, they wouldnt give it out, anyway the police had to get involved to notify us and he drove up to Cheltenham (about 2 hrs away) at 5.30am this morning.  I have heard from him briefly, and he will stay up the night as we are not sure if he will last long.  As you can imagine, I feel awful, as I had the two children at that time of the morning I had no one to look after them as I would have liked to have gone myself - needless to say today has been horrendous, never, ever again will I look after the two of them on my own!! Ruby has reverted back to baby mode and instead of helping me has been a complete hinderence!! Anyway, will keep you all posted.


----------



## Stokey

Cath - sending lots of love and thinking of you all.   stay strong sweetheart.

i'll be hopefully on tomorrow as this infection still has its hold and been in alot of discomfort so i'll chat more tomorrow sorry

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hello!

*Cath, * OMG, what a seriously scary scenario. Am so sorry for you and all the family. Hope that FIL gets to see everyone. Cant imagine how scary it must have been to have the police at your door. Wow, its like something out of a film. Sounds like a testing time with the 2 kiddiwinks, ah!!! YOu did it though, so well done you. Keep us all posted re Oz Huge hugs for you and hubby and all the family xx   

*Kerri*, howz your leg today? I havent had that prob before buts sounds normal, hope its all ok again now though xx

*Saskia,* how was the Isle of Wight and the big bash? Hope it all went swimmingly and that Priya danced her sox off and wowed everyone!! 

*Caz,* welcome honey! Your little one looks so scrummy, wow you are brave to want tx again so soon!! Looking forward to getting to know you xx 

*Karin,* hiya! Glad that Emma cheered FIL up, She was prob the best medicine he could have ever wanted xx How are you babe, howz the back?? Willow is still a bit rough and still on far less food and drink than normal but at least she is eating something. She has lost loads of weight though bless her, she is not quite so rotund and squoodgy!!!  I am now feeling all poorly so am not a happy bunny, thats all I need. 

*Sue, * how are you hon, is Emma all better now? Hope that you have enjoyed the sunshine. 

*Ally*, hiya, howz things?  Wanna come over and do in my nasty neighbours and their evil barking poodle for me? Oh, a quick thump on dh would go down well too, MEN!!!!!

Well, I had better away! I have a roast chicken dinner and a well grumpy hubby waiting for me.  I am all poorly thanks to my precious little girl, and am feelin like pants  ; I had a rough week last week with little time to sit still, rotten sleepless nights and no going out during the day cos of my poorly one, yet Tony is the one who has been in a temper all day, despite the sun, despite the fact that Willow is a tad better and we hoped to go for a walk, he has been foul.  Initially he just said sorry that he was grumpy for no good reason, then hours later, he said and I quote the git!..." You know why I am grumpy" Of course I ( shouted!!) said " no, I have no idea, why, tell me why you have been rotten all day" to which he had the audacity to respond " Its this treatment, you know you are not the only one to feel the pressure" To which I had to leave the room before I throttled him. I wanna kill him.    How dare he? I am the one to go through it all, I am the one to cope with being with Willow, and drugged into oblivion, I am the one scared of the entire process, he doesnt have the yearings to be pg, or to have another baby in the same way as I do ( although he does want another one)... I know its really hard for him too, but nothing like it is for me, and he needent have cocked up yet another of our weekends. I am so cross with him. I cant say that I am excited about our eve and if he thinks I am gonna praise his chicken dinner he has got another thing coming!!! Hoe he doesnt give me salmonella poisoning!!! 

Night all, please all have a better eve than I am destined to enjoy!!! 

Much love and peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx Tinx xx


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, my thoughts are with you and your family in this hard time. And what a scary way to hear the news.  Sending prayers your way for your FIL. 

Tinx, sending hugs your way. Men sometimes can be so stupid and insensitive.  THey just have no idea who hard it is for us both physically and emotionally.  It's not on thier minds 24/7 like we go through.  Plus you've had the extra upset with Willow being sick.  Hope he comes to his sense and sees how hard this is on you. Sounds like you need each other now.  Hugs.

Karin, so nice to hear about your day and how Emma cheered up your FIL.  Sounds like he's home now?  I've been thinking of you and hope you're ok.  You're so sweet...FIL's retirement party was quite lovely thanks and he was really pleased that I was able to come.  I stayed inside for the rest of the weekend though to make sure I don't overdue it...which is hard seeing dh and Evan go out, but I know it's for the best.

Sue, so cute how Emily is keeping it a secret of how her ear is feeling.  Definitely sounds better as you said, or you'd hear or be able to tell otherwise.  Hope she can catch up on some sleep.  So sad with her friend moving away.

Not much new here.  Can't believe that my little boy is turning 4 in three weeks.  Where does time go?  Am really trying to take it easy as I so want to be able to attend his brithday party (at a playland this year).  But if I have another bleed, which is possible with the issues I'm having, then i may be on complete bedrest.  Will break my heart if I can't go.  (Its also my bday and my MIL is planning a joint family party that evening for both of us).


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath - So sorry.  My thoughts are with you all.  

Welcome Caz - look forward to getting to know you.

Sorry no more personals at the moment - have finally caught the cold and am feeling a bit rubbish.  Catch up with everyone soon.  Love to all  

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Sue, feel very very better aspa honey xx

Ready, thanks angel, I needed that xx Hope that you are able to make the party, really praying for you xxx Time seriously flies eh. Your little one will be here before you know it and you will feel so much better xxx

Cath, how are things sweetie?? hope all good news??

Well, I shall away almost as soon as I have started really as bath time for Willow and daddy is needeing moral support! BUT thought Id just report in! I have been done!! Jab was a killer my poor old bum! Its not like I dont have any padding!!! ET should be end of April or start of May dep on AF Am shatered, what an emotional week+ I have had, roll on bedtime I say!

Kisses and hugs to everyone and back when feeling less pooped!! xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies,

Sorry this is so brief but feeling a bit rubbish tonight, just got home from fab weekend at 5pm so shattered now and got heaps to do still. Good news though I have started tx on friday, will fill you all in tomorrow.....

Lots of love and hugs to those that need it,

Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

Good Morning Girls  

Its the first day since last wednesday I feel a bit brighter!  What a nightmare this water infection has been! The GP put me on a 3 day course of trimeteprim(sp) that didn't even touch it and then sunday morning I couldn't move my lower back (kidney area) was in complete spasam.  I had to go to the county drop in medical centre and they gave me more trimetprim and really strong painkillers.  Yesterday though I phoned my GP and said it wasn't working so she has put me on another antibiotic that makes your wee go bright yellow! and that so far has helped and have been taking normal paracetomol for the pain, i didn't like the idea of the codeine tablets as they knock you out!
On top of all this I have started a bleed which means today I start double the strength clomid and have follicle tracking booked for the 16th at 7am! Apparently I can carry on even though i'm on antibiotics! why is nothing ever simple I just hope I can keep all these pills down!...i still feel like a camel as drinking constantly.

Saskia - Can't wait to hear about your weekend hun, its sounds like it was busy, hope LO enjoyed herself. 

Cath - How are things hun? Have been thinking about you.  I hope your DH is doing ok too.  

Tinx- Hope your ok hun, how exciting that you have the lead up to ET in sight! It makes it really real doesn't it! Hows DH? Its like having 2 babies sometimes init! My DH couldn't handle it yesterday, I was immobile so he had to see to Issy's bedtime routine, he really couldn't hack it, which stresses you out more and your the one thats ill! MEN    
I hope you are feeling a bit brighter and Willow too, its a lovely sunny day here so that helps you feel better, and I know that Issy can play in the garden all day! Take care poppet xxx

Sue - Hope you get well soon hun. Its rotten getting a cold at the best of times but with Easter coming up Ihope it disappears so you can enjoy it Emily, I hope her ear is better, will she still not tell you? Very cute by the way xxx

Kerri - how are you hun, hows your leg? has it gone down and stopped being itchy? Mine did that once and it really stung, I can't remember what they said but I think I hadn't held it on my leg long enough? I had a special pen so I couldn't see the syringe. Are you injecting in your thigh?  I hope its going ok though hun. xxx

Ready - Hello hun can't believe Evan is 4 either! I really hope you can go celebrate with him. Are you still having probs hun? I am sorry, you take care of yourself, we're all thinking of you.xxx

Karin - Hi sweetie, how are you doing? sounds like your FIL adores little Emma and that is probably the best medicine you can give him, I love watching Issy interact with members of the family and the joy that she spreads, its magic.  Hope that your back is behaving now hun xxx

Hello to Caz and look forward to chatting, your LO is so cute and I hope you get good news soon and can add to your family. xxx

I think that was everone briefly if i have missed anyone I apologise but helloooooooo

right best do something slightly productive as I have people wanting photos sorting

enjoy the sun girls

bye for now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Thanks for you all support and kind wishes.  Dh came home last night, he is obviously very upset about everything but FIL seems to be hanging in there - stable but still critical is the only news I have.  He was conscious for a bit yesterday, enough for him to acknowledge dh so that was good. Dh kept talking to him about Ruby etc. and he managed to say he'd love to see her.  We are keeping our fingers crossed that he can hang on for a few more days and we will all go and see him this Friday - just    that he can hold on.

xxxx


----------



## Stokey

I knew i'd forgotten someone...sorry!

Debs -  how are you hun? Hope everything is going ok. Have you alot planned over Easter? i love this time of year and this time I have told Issy that the dodi fairy is coming with the Easter bunny, so shes very excited but I'm not sure shes gathered that the fairy will be taking certain things with her  
Hope you have a lovely Easter with Hannah. xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, men are just such different creates from us aren't they?  Really understand what you're going through and hope dh gets a bit more sensitive to how you're feeling.  Are you doing a FET cycle?  Sending you lots of positive vibes. I'm excited for you.

saskia, how exciting that you're also starting tx.  

Ally, poor you hun with your water infection.  Sounds dreadful and how frustrating with the original meds not working. Glad you finally got some relief.  Hope all the meds aren't too hard on you.  THat's positive though that you can continue on with the clomid this month as planned.  AS for me, I had bleeding in March due to the placenta covering my cervix.  Was in the hospital for 5 days.  I'm at home now, just taking it really easy and not doing much, but it can start again at any time.

Cath, am thinking of you in this really hard time.  SEnding prayers your way for you FIL.  Sounds like your little girl brings him such joy.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath -         that FIL can hang on and you can see him Friday.

Ally - Glad that you are feeling a bit better.  Good luck for starting again - hope the double strength does the trick.

Saskia - Glad you had a good time.

Tinx - Congrats on starting   - looks like we will be having ET at similar time.  Sorry about DH - men just don't get it sometimes.  

R4F -   that everything is OK so you can enjoy Evan's birthday.  I still can't believe that my baby is 4.

Karin - Glad you had a nice time and PIL and Emma was able to cheer up FIL.

Kerri - Hope you are doing OK.

Hello to everyone else.  

Cold seems better today - although it is a slightly weird one - seems to be there one minute and gone the next.  Maybe a result of the drugs I suppose.  Took Emily out yesterday to buy her ballet uniform - lilac skirted leotard, pink cardigan, tights and ballet shoes.  Couldn't believe that it cost £42!!!!  She does look sweet though and I am hoping it will last her quite a while.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, our kids are only a couple months apart.  They grow soooo fast don't they?  I feel like this should be his second birthday.  Could you be suffering from allergies if your cold symptoms come and go?  Bet Emily will look soooo sweet in her ballet outfit.


----------



## Tinx

Hi all.

Feeling so tired from yest and still full of Willows cold so v short post, sorry.

Hope that you are all ok.

Cath, really praying that FIL is able to hang on. Lots of love and peace sweetheart.

Saskia, how do you feel hon! You are on that rollercoaster big time now!!

Kerri, howz you? Leg ok?? Any antics form naught men in your house to report!!

Ready, im now on track for my first fet, very excited but scared too! ah!!!!

Ally, yeah, really pleased that you feel so much better, and colourful! Sounds like its been hell for you. That and dh being a one at Issys bed time, grrrrrrr! Hope that you have a lolvely eve tonight xx

Sue, how are you feeling? I have had a couple of colds that stop and start a few times lately as has Willow. Her nose has been dripping like  atap again today but it had stopped a feww days ago. Could be teeth related but that doesnt explain why we are start stop eh! Maybe its the new trend!! ballet costume sounds heavenly!!

Ok, sorry Im off, am so done in! Bum less sore but so tired and full of cold, mind you, its made me forget about the journey I am on for the last week or so !!

Big hugs all round xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -      I'll be     for your FIL and your family     

Tinx -    

Sue - Bet she looks amazing in it though  

Ally -     

Karin - How are you feeling?     

Saskia -   

R4F - Cant beleive Evan is almost 4, hope you get to be at the party


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Cath- So sorry to hear sad news about your FIL- really hope and pray for you all that he can hang in there a bit longer but also that the end is not long and painful for him. How awful for you and poor dh. A toughie for explaining to kids too, good luck with that  

Tinx- Oh no poor you, very bad timing!! So you are down regging too now are you? What are you taking? I hope your dh is being good to you, what are these men like eh? Maybe we should be giving them jabs every night (placebo) and have someone look up their bums at every appointment just to give them a feel for what we are going through!!!   Honestly.....  Hope you feel better soon honey, much love xx

Ally- Gosh sounds like a horrid week for you, I used to get UTI's and cystitis quite frequently, soooo painful and really like nothing else....glad you are on the mend now, and great to hear you can carry on with tx too, fingers crossed babe  

Ready- Hey nice to hear from you, how awful for you though you must be nervous to move too much some days...hope you can make Evan's birthday party!

Karin- How are you doing? Emma sounds like just the tonic your FIL needed...kids have a magical effect on people don't they?

Debs- Hope your busy week is going ok

Kerri- How is the stimming going honey? When are you next in clinic? Not sure why but I am on Gonal-F for this cycle...wonder why we are on different stuff. Drugs came today in HUGE parcel and I laughed at how small the drug packets were inside...hopw you are not having any more funny reactions to the jabs...will pm you

Sue- Oh no hope your cold goes away soon. What are your plans for tx now? Are you still down regging or are you stimming yet? Emily's ballet outfit sounds soooo cute, I want one....not for me though you understand  

Caz- Hi and welcome

Well on friday we went to clinic as planned, I was convinced they would find a cyst and tell me no tx for another month, so was shocked when we got the go ahead and were told to start!! Nearly pooed my pants as it hit me what we are doing! Anyway, have got the suprecur now and due to ring when AF shows so there we are....all systems go. I have bitten the bullet and given myself the jabs, before I was a major wuss where this was concerned but as dh is on nights etc I need to do it myself so I am being brave  .
So far so good, although bit of a headache yesterday and a generally fuzzy head....just can't think straight it seems but maybe thats the stress catching up....not sure. All the other drugs arrived today in the post, so thats it really....

My weekend at home with parents was lovely, had a good time on saturday night at my Dad's party and Priya was great but tired as the day before was so long and tiring for her too....all in all it was good though, we had good weather and went to the beach to play in the sand....I miss the seaside sooo much. Dh has been stressed all weekend though as he has been preparing for an interview today, a promotion at work to next grade as such and .......He has just found out he got the job so we're really pleased!

Ok, gotta go now as got some washing to sort out...the joys!!

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Hello Ladies,

Been a bit chaotic here so sorry to have been missing.

*Cath* So so sorry to read about FIL, really hope and pray  that he can hang on and see Ruby.   

Welcome *Caz* Look forward to chatting!!! 

*Tinx* Back is good thank hun, almost back to normal. Glad as worried about having op with back issues. Big hugs for you, sorry the jabs are so sore but pleased that things are on their way for you.   

*Ready* I really hope that you get to go to Evan's party... I remember that it's your birthday to as you both share your birthday with another special lady... my nan!!! 

*Sue* Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better today.  Ballet outfit sounds soooo cute!! 

*Debs* How are you hun? Exhausted from all your Easter frolics? 

*Ally* What a terrible time you have had with this infection.    Great news about still being able to start the clomid though.  

*Saskia* Glad that you had a fab weekend and even better have started tx!!!   Well done on doing the jabs yourself! And congrats on DH promotion!!! 

*Kerri* How are you hun? Is your leg still bad? 

Big hello to anyone that I have missed. 

I am doing well and back is almost back to normal so trying to shift the punds now that I've gained in the last few weeks as want to lighter before op.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi all, still FULL of cold so not stopping just wanted to check in really!

Huge love to you all, esp to cath and your family.

Saskia, well done for coping so admirably with your jabs and starting tx!! Its a HUGE shock when  it all gies ahead eh!! When I found out I was pg with dd, I was in incredible shock, for 5 months!! I really struggled to believe it and went around in a fog like state for ages! Looking back I musta been so wierd!!! Hope that jabs etc go ok. I am LOVING the idea of men having their own version of tx, I may just have to show that to dh and see what he reckons!! Tony has been good so far , just hope it lasts! My parents are not knowing how to treat me and are already fed up with it all I think! They cant seem to do the right thing or relax around me and just be normal or a shoulder to cry on when ready, they are on very prickly egg shells and that aint helping! Thank god I am so bunged up at the mo as its keeping me preoccupied with snot wiping and tissues and keeping me away from others!! Best wishes petal, xx

Take care everyone back asap xx


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, I know hun, tx is both scary and exciting at the same time.  WIll be crossing my fingers for you.  

Debs, thanks for the wishes for Evan's party.  HOpe all is good with you.

saskia, yeah, very nervous about things.  Wonderful news that thigns are clear for you and you're able to go ahead with tx as planned.  Good for you for jabbing yourself.  Dh always did mine as I faint at needles (except for one night that he was out and I had no choice..luckily it was the easiest needle of them all). Hope the side affects remain minimal.  

Karin, yes good memory with Evan and I sharing a bday (as well as your nan).  And Emma's is just 2 days later. Have you got any plans to celebrate her 2nd bday?  Time flies, doesn't it?  So happy to hear that your back is (finally) doing better.  How's your FIL doing?


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Tinx - Feel better soon.      

Karin - Good luck with getting back on the weight loss - you did so well last time.  

Saskia - Well done on getting started.  Lots of luck  

Debs - Hope you are OK.

R4F - I know what you mean about growing so fast - can't believe my little baby is going to proper big school in September.  Does Evan start full time school soon too?

Cath - Thinking of you  

Hello everyone else.

Well I seem to be OK today which is good - maybe just a mild cold?  Took Emily back to doctors today for follow up for her ear - which all seems to be OK - BUT the nurse wasn't happy with her - particularly as she looks so pale and I said she still wasn't right (not eating, sleeping every afternoon, etc.) so she got us to see the doctor.  So after throat infection, ear problems and being full of cold she now has a chest infection so back on the antibiotics.  Hope this is the last of it - just want my happy little girl back.

Sue x


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all
just a quickie whilst ds watches chugginton  

well update, im pooped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
went to mums yesterday by lunch so we could stay over to get to clinic this morn, well we thought we would mow the lawn, 4 hrs later we were all still out there doin her garden, ds slept like a dream last night and i overdid the weeding, cutting and digging!!!!

well scan wet ok, follies aorund 10mm so they r happy with that and im still on 300ml dose till nex scan on sat!!!!, apparently i have 2 cysts arrghhh  , must sa not as happy with clinic this time, seems like its all money mone and conflicting issues!!! my dh questioned them only putting one egg back and then she said they cant make u, but we said when we first came a few weeks ago, that is what they will only do, well esp if blast!!!!!  , i know these drugs make u dolaly but please!!!!!!

sinc we got back ive cleaned, done laundry , unpacked, cooked etc etc, and ds didnt want to nap so yep its bath and bed..oh no apprentice is on though!!!!!!
i know i should rest but im sure being an OCD overload t keeps my mind busy   

cath - hows FIL   
tinx - will PM sweets 
KW33 - how r u? my leg is much better!!! 
stokey - hope dodi fairy makes a grand entrance!!!!
sapphire - Hope emily gets 100% better very soon   
right best go and change a smelly boy, had no erruptions yesterday (tmi)so hes decided to make daddy have 4 messy changes just this afternoon...thats my boy  ..well best keep him busy as hes home off wok now  

busy day tomorrow again, out in morn then in laws round for lunch, then reflexology afternoon, then out for meal in evening for our wedding anniversay,, just spotted a box of chocs hidden in fridge ..oohhh bless him!!!!!, i do love my chocolate 

R&R..whats that again!!

    to everyone else too xxx

speak soon xxxxxxx

kerri


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Kerri - Good news from your scan.  Will you be having two put back then?  More   to you.

Hope everyone enjoys whatever they are doing over Easter.

Love to all

Sue x


----------



## kerribluecat

hi sapphire

only 1 egg, the clinic will only put one in if i get to basto, cos of my age and the regulations.

how r u

happy easter everyone!!!!!                    

kerri x


----------



## Stokey

Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies and your families



Hope you all enjoy your weekends and get lots of lovely choccy!

much love and cuddles

ally xxxx


----------



## Tinx

My sentiments *eggs*actly!!!!

Have a relaxing weekend everyone, maybe we can forget about our journeys for a while and concentrate on choccie!!!

Lots of love and thanks to you all for your incredible support, not a day goes by without me thinking of you all and being so greateful for all your help, this will continue as usual over the break..

Lots of love, happiness and good health, love Tinx xx


----------



## saskia b

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.....HOPE THE EASTER BUNNY IS GOOD TO US ALL......


----------



## Tinx

OH help.

Am barely able to breath as I am in such a state. Just had a fone call, eSIL is 2 months preg. I cant believe it. I am DEVASTATED. Last time she got pg we heard after failed iuis, and now this. I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wanted to be the one to have the second child first. I know its stupid, but we are much older, been together longer and it tore us apart that all the rest of the family were getting pg and not us. We hoped that we would be the 1st to have 2 (possibly) and that would be some sort of compensation for all the previous sadness. I feel destroyed. I am unbelieveably sad and hurt and angry and all else. I know that may sound rediculous or selfish, people are going through much worse times on here but I cant belive it, we so hoped that it was our turn to wow everyone with some good news.

It turns out that they were keen to visit last weekend as they wanted to tell us this news face to face. Thank f**k we had to cancel, I wouldnt have coped with that at all. I am barely coping with this and the 200 miles between us. We have now told Tony`s parents about our tx as we didnt want them to find out about it and think that we had started because they were pg. Its kind of ruined our privacy, ruined our bubble and of course totally ruined our weekend. Its hard enough now but what the hell am I gonna do if we get a bfn, s**t the pressure is on even more now. 

I am so glad that we have been told now rather than further into the tx and with a higher risk of me being depressed on the meds, or of getting so upset that it messes up the tx, thank god we havent been told during the 2ww, I have been through that before and dont want that again.

I cant think straight, let alone type straight. Hope this is making sense.

So sorry to bring such misery. 

x

Sorry such a me post, havent been this distraught for years. Hope that you can understand.


----------



## KW33

*Tinx*                 Hun, you poor thing. I can relate totally as being the "oldest" cousin I was the last to have a family (despite being the first to start trying ) and they have had many, MANY babies since then . I feel for you so much and send you strength and love.    PM me if you want rant, scream or cry. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

TINX - HUGE       I am so sorry you have had this news what a Mare! I so feel for you hun and you are not being selfish at all, please don't ever think that anyone of us on here would ever think that, we are behind and with you 100% and we would have all felt the same.
Don't let this get you down hun as in a few weeks time it will be you breaking out the good news and her thunder will be well and truly stolen    
Stay strong, keep smiling that gorgeous smile and think positive thoughts, we all are for you xxx


----------



## Tinx

Oh girls, THANK YOU!!

I am still in a state, although I feel more numb and exhausted than anything now. I barely slept a wink and just laid there thinking wicked thoughts about esil which then made me feel even worse with guilt. I am trying to put her/them to the back of my mind and to focus on me, Tony and wonderful Willow as that is who matters, that and the matter of a few frosties!! My family are more important than Tonys and Willow is the only grandchild there so that is all that counts. Roll on end of May and a very hopeful positive result at the end of my 2ww, I REALLY wanna steal their thunder! Have even put in an order for twins as surely I win in everyway then!!!! Tee hee!!! ( oops, I may live to regret those words eh! be careful what you wish for and all that!!)

Have been on a shopping mission to buy bucket loads of choccie to get me through this and tx and 2ww!! We dont do eggs at easter which is bloomin lucky as choc eggs and this stash I would simply pop.

Thanks again for all your love and support and understanding. I dont think my parents or tony`s have any idea as to why its so distressing and i am not wholley convinced that Tony completely gets why I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo distressed. I look shocking from all the crying and lack of sleep so that doesnt help either! i couldnt get on here quick enough last night or today, you really are helping me to survive every moment. Thanks so much xx


----------



## Hola

Hi Tinx -
I know that we haven#t met, but I just wanted to scream "oh, I can sooooooooo relate to you" when I read about your esil.
You go and have twins now and she can go to h***!
X Hola


----------



## moodyblues

Sorry to gatecrash on you all. I just want to wish to all the girls on here the same luck that we have been blessed with and send you all  plenty of  

Tinx, I hope that you are feeling better after the kind words given by the others and will cross my fingers for you and your forthcoming TX. I know how hurt you must have felt these last few days. I too went through similar pain. We had been trying for our 1st baby for a good 4 years, undergone so many tests and investigations, then all the failed treatments, all the pain and heartache, relationships ups and downs, you girls out there know it all. Anyway, I'm the eldest in the family and always thought I would be the 1st one to bring a baby in the family, especially as at the time DH and I had been together for a good 6 years, my sister had been with hers a lot less and none of us weren't even sure of her partner's commitment, my brother was still going from girlfriend to girlfriend but always falling in love with each of them, bless. Safe there we thought. Only little did we know. 

Well we only just beat everyone! We found out in February 2006 that IVF had worked for us.    
3 months later my sister announced her good news...   We felt numb (why those feelings when we had made it ourselves??) and DH's reaction was just as bad as mine "How can they steal the show like that?" he kept saying. I remembered ringing her up about 3 months before and poured my heart out telling her about how hard it was for us and advising her to get on with it if they wanted children one day and not wait like we had, never imagining we would have problems when it came to it. She later admitted to me that it had happened straightaway and had been very surprised. How easy it is for some I thought again! Every girl at work had become pregnant by then... At Christmas, my family came over to see our little bundle of joy and spend a few days with us. My brother brought his girlfriend. I don't even think we'd heard very much about her before (they might have been together 4/5 months). Anyway the biggest shock was yet to come for us: they were expecting too !!!!!!!! That was simply surreal... I just stared at that girl whom I'd never seen before and thought F***!!! They are still together now but I know parenthood has been particularly difficult for them, they're young and were used to go out a lot before. Their little boy had stolen their freedom is the impression I get!!!! I don't think they will have another one soon. But again, what do we know?

My mum, who had wanted to be a grandma for ages, suddenly became grandma to 3 little boys all born in the SAME school year!!!!! NO COMMENT. It also took her a while to get used to the idea. She told me and I know she felt for me. 

2 yrs and a half later, we are expecting again. We have always wanted more than one child so the time felt right in December , we had money saved up for nber 2 and we just went for it, fresh IVF cycle, long protocol. It was hard again and we would have had to wait a bit to save up more if it hadn't worked or robbed a bank. We have done all our TX for 3 years for DS privately so we knew what to expect cost wise. I know it's just money and I'm not complaining but it is still a barrier that people who conceive easily/naturally don't have to overcome so they can never understand the full reality of IVF implications. 

Big stroke of luck for us on New Years Eve when we got a  What a way of ending the year!!!!
It got even better at the 6 week scan: TWINNIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be careful what you wish for now Tinx... 

I hope I haven't bored you all too much with my story, I just wanted to say that you're not alone. X

Moody


----------



## KW33

My poor little cat   passed away this morning.    

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi there

just a quick update.....well had a scan today, all ok, still on merional 300 dose till another scan on tue, then hopefully EC on thurs/fri!!!!!!, about 9 follies both side at mo and growing ok, about 12/13mm at mo!!??

KW33     , oh hun so sorry, i felt devtested when our little cat had o beput to sleep as he was our @cant have kids have pet, so very attachd to him!!! xxxx  

how is everyone? hope u r all hving a lovley easter break!!!!


moodyblues- big congrats on your 2nd BFP, i love these stories as it gives us all hope our second miricles can happen!!!!!, like u say money is a barrier, we r so struggling to just to cover the costs for this so to try again is not an option, we simply dont have and cant get any more finance 
lov to everyone xxxx

HAPPY EASTER XXXXXXXXX

kerri xxxx


----------



## moodyblues

Kerri, good luck with your TX. Hope all goes well for you on E/C next week. Very good start with the follies, it's very early yet. IVF 2 worked for us (money was tight and we only ended up with 2 embies in the end but they were "perfect" said the embryologist at E/T- so that's all you need.) so there is hope for you too. Fingers crossed.     I'm off to my mum's tomorrow for a week but I will try to keep up on my stepdad's laptop now and again. This website is so good for support. I was going out of my mind during the 2ww and met lots of girls there. I found it very comforting. 

KW33, I'm sorry to hear about your little cat. I hope you feel better very very soon. 

Happy Easter.xx
Moody


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone....

Karin- Oh no you poor thing...and your poor cat too. Sending you huge hugs...you have been dealt so much [email protected] lately haven't you? Really thinking of you honey     Hope Emma is ok, such a hard thing to explain to her too  

Cath- Hey honey, not heard from you for a while, can only guess what's going on so sending you big hugs too, hope things are ok  

Tinx- Hey chick...Hope things are feeling a bit brighter for you....have a lovely day tomorrow with lovely Willow and dh  

Kerri- Yay fab news about follies....9 on each ovary? Can you feel it? May see you in clinic this week...will keep you posted when I get an appointment sorted, what time are you there tuesday?

Moody- LOVELY to hear your story...keeps us all positive and reminds us there is hope, big congrats to you  

Hi to everyone else....Ally, Debs, Sue, Ready...hope you are enjoying this lovely lllooonnnggggg weekend

Well Af has just turned up this evening so that has cheered me up!   Just hope its the last one for the year now....  Will ring clinic and hopefully get a scan to start stimming tuesday/wednesday....how exciting and scary. Have been away to see some of dh's family today which was nice...having my bro and partner over tomorrow for dinner (large leg of lamb to roast- yummy) have just made a chocolate truffle cake for pudding tomorrow but I REALLY fancy a little taster now....  must resist....

Priya has been given all sorts of little chocolate treats etc and some toys and baking sets for easter (sneaked a peak in gift-bag) from various family members so we have not got her chocolate....what she has will probably last until next christmas and I don't like her having too much. We have bought her a bubble machine instead and a watering can for the bath/garden.

Really looking forward to having a good old fashioned sunday tomorrow....and hope the sun comes out to cheer us all up too

Have a fab day ladies


Saskia xxx


----------



## Tinx

Oh ladies thank you!

Been having a lovely morning and  then dh called his parents to say happy easter and heard a little chat they had about esil and being pg. I cried again! Had tried to block it all out and then he had to go and do that. I feel very lost and sad and there he was putting on a brave face telling his mum their news is exciting. I am sure that part of him actually feels that way too. I am GUTTED.  SO he and Willow have gone for a walk and here I am, feeling a  bit low, sorry.

Thanks sooooooooo much Hola, you REALLY made me smile, I soooooooooooooooo needed to read that.

Moody, your story was lovely and I sat and read it, again in tears. Thanks for sharing that, its always so better to know you are not alone in this sadness. Cant wait to hear more about your twins!! I have always always always wanted twins so now would be a great time but how scary with a litte one already! what a lot of work for you!! Bless you xxxx Hope your pg is going well. Yeah for you!

Saskia, great news re af, you should start stimming soon eh! Yeah!!! Really keeping it all crossed for you honey xx

Karin, oh sweetheart, I am sooo sorry to hear your sad news. I have 2 cats and a dog and they are all my babies, to lose any of them wouold be so traumatic. Really thinking of you angel xxx

Kerri, hi hon, 19 in total!! wow, that is fantastic!! You are a good hen! well done you, you may even have some to freeze Hope that the next scans go well and show what a super mummy you are to these precious emmbies xx

cath, how are you darling? thinking of you and your family so much

Well, Tony and Willow are back so I had better go and help her de-coat!!

Lots of love and thanks for being my sounding board again!

Love you all xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

HAPPY EASTER!!

Just a quickie - sending huge   to Karin and Tinx

And a huge HELLO to everyone else - sorry not been around lately, will catch up properly in the next few days - FIL is still hanging on and his wish has been to go home to die so that is the plan for him - hoping to visit next few days - had a hectic few days and family party today so promise to catch up properly next week.

Hope you are all ok - thank you all for thinking of me!

Loadsa love

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Cath - Love to you.      

Tinx -       Oh I can relate to your feelings re ESIL pregnancy.  Thank goodness you had to cancel their visit - it would have been so awful having to hear that news in person.        Hope you are OK.  Always here for you. 

Saskia - Good luck for your scan.  I am having scan Wednesday and hopefully I can finally start stimming - so we will be pretty close together tx wise.      

Kerri - Great news on your follies.  Lots of luck for EC      

Karin - So sorry to hear about your cat      

Moody - Lovely story - always nice to here positive outcomes.  

Hi Ally, Debs, R4F and anyone else.

Happy Easter to all.  We have been out to lunch today as it is BIL's birthday - it was delicious.  Emily finally seems to be more like herself and is at last eating again.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Just reading back to some of your posts and wanted to say hi.

Tinx, saw your post hun and oh my gosh, I can so relate. When TTC my BIL and wife also announced they were expecting again...and both pregnancies were as easy for them as turning on a light switch. SImilar to your situation, dh and I are older than them, we were married 4 years before them and Evan is 15 months older than their first.  It's not stupid as I also wanted us to be the first having the second child. I really feel your pain.  And glad you didn't have to hear their news face to face.  When we were told over the phone, I burst out into tears..so know what you mean.  And so sorry that you felt compelled to tell your inlaws about your tx even though you weren't really keen on it.  I really pray for you hun, that you will have your turn and not too far in the future, will be announcing your BFP.  Sending you really big hugs.

kerri, how exciting that EC is around the corner.  And you're doing great with those follies.  sending you lots of postiive vibes.

saskia, am excited for you too taht you're starting your tx. It's hard to resist those chocolates for our little ones isn't it?

Cath, what a hard time for you with your FIL.  Sending you big hugs.  

Sue, glad Emily is feeling better.

Karin, thanks so much for your pm hun.  As said, really touched me.  Have been thinking of you and hope things are looking up.  Am so sorry again about your cat.


----------



## saskia b

Wow Ready! Lovely bump going on there honey, time seems to be flying although thats for us so not sure if its flying by for you or not....your lovely little bubba will be here before you know it! But not too soon I hope.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Thanks for all the hugs girls... been a sad few days.  I have eaten loads of chcoclate and now feel like I must get a diet grip. Back is better enough to do some gentle walking now (gained loads due to lap in late Jan then back going ) so will put my energies into that I think.

*Kerri* Great news about all those lovely follies... good luck at your scan tomorrow. 

*Moody* Hi, nice to meet you!!  Congratulations on your 2nd BFP... what a great story... helps to keep us positive.  

*Saskia* Great news that AF has shown up and you can start stimming soon.  How was the chocolate truffle cake... sounds delicious!!! 

*Tinx* Men eh? They really do not get it?!   

*Cath* Glad that you got to visit FIL this weekend... did you take Ruby? Such a hard thing to be going through. 

*Sue* So pleased that Emily is finally back to herself again... it's hard when they are so poorly. 

*Ready* I've said it before but I'l say it again. LOVELY bump!!!   

Big hugs for all my lovely H4AM lovlies!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Hope you all had lovely weekends!  Well unfortunately I didnt get to see FIL, we had a phonecall Saturday night to say this was it - dh travelled up to see his dad and we decided to stay home - bascially his dad is now in a coma and they are just waiting for him to take his last breath    dh has decided to stay up there for a few days - so just a waiting game now.

Karin - how are you feeling hun, a sad time for you too   so good to hear you are on the mend though and now have something to concentrate on and work towards with your diet.

Kerri - great news hun, cant wait to hear how your scan goes 

Saskia - fab news for you too hun, onto the next stage of tx.

Ally - how are you babe? did you have a good weekend - any more of your fortune teller stuff come true?

Tinx - how you doing hunny? As Ive said before I completely empathise, I still have not seen my bf who is 4/5 months pg with her second - I cant face her or the bump and dont think it will get easier  

Sue - yahhhh fab news that Emily is on the mend - what a relief eh! Did she tuck into lots of chocolate?

Ready - hey hunny, hows things going - fantastic bump!!!!

Moody - fab news on your story.

Well its like a choc fest in our house - Ive never seen so many eggs in my life - could open my own store!! Thing is I dont eat chocolate, Ruby likes it but would never eat a whole egg and dh is a chocaholic so you can guess where its all gonna go!!

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - So sorry about FIL        We have one or two eggs here ourselves    Emily was upset on Sunday that I said she could not have a chocolate egg for breakfast.  Think we may have to help her out.  She has been quite sweet and picked out an egg to share with one of her friends.

Karin - Hope things really start to look up for you now.    Good luck for weight loss.  

R4F - Love you bump pic.

Tinx - Hope you are doing OK.  

Saskia - Do you have a scan date?

Kerri - Hope goes well for you this week.        

Hi Ally, Debs and anyone else.  

Well after 4 weeks d/r I finally have baseline tomorrow.  Still feel a bit nervous about next stage - this doesn't ever get easier.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, oh hun, my heart goes out to you and your family.  It's so devastating seeing a loved one on thier last legs and knowing what's to come.  Am so sorry.    

Karin, don't beat yourself up hun about your weight.  It's only natural that it's gone up a bit as you've been unable to exercise, but look at how fantastic you have been when you were able to.  And how do you not eat a little chocolate this time of year?  (or for me, any time of year)  Am just glad to hear that your back is better and things are looking up.  And thanks for the comment about my bump.  Not a great photo as I took it myself in the washroom mirror.

Sue, it's funny how kids just don't understand why they can't have junk for breakfast. On the weekend Evan wanted jelly beans that he got for easter at school.  I explained to him that he could have it, but not until after lunch.  Guess he doesn't fully understand the concept of time yet as he started having a tantrum saying that he wanted the treat.  Oh yah...bet it felt like you'd never get to your baseline scan with d/r.  Good luck.  Another step closer!


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

I've just been on the phone to the hospital as received letter about pre op assessment which was on Emma's birthday. As it takes 2-3 hours I phoned to try and change it as I don't want to lose so much of her special day. They then informed me that my op is on the 13th Mat now not the 8th!!!  Errrrmmmm and when was anyone going to tell me this?!?!?!?   So now it's confirmed and I have a date to work towards.

*Cath*    Such a sad time for you and your family. Sending you lots of love. 

*Ready * Thanks for all your support... managed to stay focused today and am going for a walk (on level ground) with a friend tonight - not allowed to walk up hills or push Emma in buggy at the moment.

*Sue* Good luck with baseline scan tomorrow.    as Ready says its another step closer. 

hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone.

Not been very good on here lately, I am sorry. I have hjust been very wobbly of late. Not helped that neither Willow or I have completely lost our coughs and Willow is still not eating properly yet which is now week 3 oh my god maybe even 4 I have lost track. She is doing better but not her norm by a long shot and i am gettin g worries, trying not to but not really succeeding! Slept little the last few days and managed 4 hrs if lucky last pm so shattered.

BUT got enough choccie to give me energy boost so thats good!!

I am on a mission to be the best mummy I can be for Willow and now gotta think about these frosties so gotta work harder at not letting the world get me down. Regretably I am a sensitive sponge that mops up all the misery around me, will try and be better!!

Ready, loving the bump darling!! What does your little potlet reckon to it all?? thanks for your words, it means sooooo much to me. We all carry such pains dont we. Helps to know that we are not alone and it helps our bond as we all have such similar stories. Thanks so much xxx

Cath, so sorry aby FIL, my thoughts are with you all, esp dh xx Sorry that you still havent seen your bf, I would be the same as you too. Its just too much to take. I havent started to cross the road again yet when I see pg women, but my god it may start to hapoen at this rate! I thought it would be easier the second time round but I think its actually harder in so many ways. ah. Love to you and your choc shop!!

Sue, thanks hon! Howz you? best wishes for baseline, hope you get top scores!!

Karin, what are they like eh, bloomin clinics, ggggggggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, BUT you have your date to work towards now and it wont interfere with birthday treats so that is great news!!


Saskia, what have the clinic said?? How are you feeling, emotionally and physically?? Big hugs coming your ways and like you said, BFP induing virtual choccie bars all covered with baby dust too!!

Kerri, sweets, so close now babe. Are you having local or ga for e/c?? Get your stash of treats in for your 2ww as its just around the corner. 

Moody, how are you lovely

Thanks to everyone for being so special and supporting us all through the good and the bad. FF is my absolute rock and I treasure tou all so very very much.

Sleep tight and lets all have a lovely day tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Tinx

Oh, sorry, I didnt mean to forget you, Ally how are you sweetness?? No sign of iti I hope?? LOTS of love hun xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone....

Well we have a lack of choccie here so if anyone wants to get rid of it...here I am!!! Haha. Its probably best anyway as if I see it I just eat it, no self control. Priya has some but it will probably last forever....

Cath- Really sorry about your FIL, lots of love to you and your family, how is Ruby taking it?  

Karin- Oh dear how annoying for you but like you say...now you know a date and its for definite. Hope your gentle walk went ok.   The choc truffle cake was lush...still got a bit left but unfortunately dh doesn't like it (what a shame) so have been wading through it myself...its hard work!!

Sue- Ooh it seems we will be almost doing it all together...I have baseline for stimms tomorrow at 10.30....very scared now though, its all a bit real. Hope you get on ok  

Tinx- Ah my other cycle buddy....sorry to hear you are still feeling low....sending you huge hugs  

Hi Debs, Ally, Ready, Kerri....hope to chat to you all soon

Well I am off to clinic tomorrow for baseline scan...am feeling a bit odd now....in limbo. My head is still a bit mushy and yesterday and today I have been really short tempered and grumpy. I'm just so scared about the stimming stage as I am convinced there will be no eggs.....just can't shake the thought.... 

Had a really rubbish day today, went to meet some old colleagues for lunch, with dh and Priya but it was really hard as Priya was fed up of sitting still, and one of the girls is 8 months pg.....felt like a really wasted day!   So grumpy its untrue.....

Hope tomorrow is better


Saskia xx


----------



## andyjane

Hello ladies, bit nervous - 1st time posting on this thread.
As my signture says we have a gorgeous scrummy little man and would love a bro or sis for him, we know further tx is needed- but am resentful of this fact (selfish I know). Esp as BIL and GF are expecting in Sept- natural, accidental pg. We are all excited for them- but I hide my true feelings of hurt behind a smile. They have no money- 1 salary (she has DD from previous relationship and on benefits- never worked)the list goes on. Why do I feel so bloomin mean? Hate feelin like this- we are going to see GP re re referral to our wondeful RMU, I have all sorts going thru my head atm- work is a nightmare atm and D is teething. Feel miserable, just want to pick myself up and give myself a good shake and tell myself off. 
hope you wonderful ladies are doin ok- thanks for listening to the mad woman in the corner

AJ


----------



## KW33

Hey *Andyjane*... you found us!!!  Welcome again. As I said before the ladies here are fab-u-lous!!!! I think we have all been in a similar position (*Tinx* going through something similar at the moment ) My best friend was 6 weeks ahead of me with her 3rd (5months of trying = 3babies  for her) when I had my missed miscarriage and everytime I saw her I was reminded of what should have been but as you said hid my pain. I was very lucky shortly afterwards to get my BFP with Emma 

*Tinx* Nothing to be sorry for.    You are having a really tough time and we are here to listen whenever you need us.  You are already the best Mummy little Willow could ever have. 

*Saskia* It must be hard being on the brink of the next step. Sending you loads of ,  and  Sounds like a really yucky day   

I have managed my walk today.  Back twinged a little so left it at only one lap around (small) lake today... will try and build up slowly. And went to WW... put on piles of weight  but hope that will be shifted soon. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Well feeling really down today - I think af is approaching so that time or month however, I have no idea where I am in my cycle, not looked at a diary or charted my bms this month so no clue as to where I am, just going by my own body, feeling really down, grumpy, tired and nauseaous so she must be on her way! DH came home last night, very emotional, he said his goodbyes to his father so now we just wait........

Karin - so glad you have been mobile today, dont worry too much about putting on the pounds - focus and positive thinking will get them off!

Saskia - good luck with your scan today hun, as for the chocolate...it will probably all be gone by the time I come to post it out!!!!

Tinx -    I know times can seem really rubbish but I do believe that a positive mind brings positive things so it sounds like you are doing everything you can!

Ready - sounds like a similar story in our house - Ruby would just eat junk all day long if she could!!!!

Sue - wishing you loadsa luck for your scan today   

Andyjohn - welcome hun - you are most definitely in the right place.  Just to warn you......we do like to talk.......................

Am in with my boss today - still not going well and am yet to make a decision as to whether to give up my Wednesday - will chat later xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

 Soooo proud Emma has been dry since 6 this morning with 2 wees in the potty!!!  I could burst!!!   

Back later for a proper chat.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Yaaah Emma!!!!


----------



## andyjane

I dont feel so alone now- and feel safe talking to others who understand. My MIL tries but doesnt fully understand- when she told me we were to be an Auntie n Uncle, I broke down- and I made a comment re the circs bout BIL and GFs financial position etc to which she actually replied- "so you feel people should just stop having sex". Mmm, if thats support. I know we are blessed with D- but it still doesnt stop the hurt.
Anyhow- I love to talk too, and look forward to chatting with you wonderful supportive ladies.

 to everyone

AJ


----------



## kerribluecat

just a quickie as still at mums with no internet and have driven to see MIL today so on her computer for 2 secs!!!!
well follies not big enough so no EC this week!!!!!, got to have another scan on friday then they hope for it to be on monday!!!!, piling on the weight and feeling bloated..hope its all worth it, got about 9 follies on either side too!!!!, she also said dh sperm count is good ' actually she used the word hes SUPERMAN  , as the average mans in 20 million and his reads 100 million!!!!!!!!!!! , so this better work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

big hugs to everyone, go to go as samuel tripped over nannys carpet a min ago and has really badly smashed into the corner of coffee table   , so dont want to leave him even if hes with daddy and nanny now !!!!!  

tinx -        

kerri xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Kerri - Hope EC can happen on Monday.       Well done DH    Hope Samuel is OK - poor little thing  

Welcome Andyjane - glad you found us.  We all understand how you feel       

Karin -      Well done Emma.  Glad you have a date to work towards for the op   that they have messed you about though. Hope your back holds up OK.

Cath - Sorry you are feeling down.  Hope you get your job situation sorted.        

Saskia - Sorry you had a rubbish day yesterday        Hope scan has gone well today.

Tinx - Hope you and Willow feel much better soon.  Do you have a scan booked before FET?  Sending lots of  

Hi R4F, Ally, Debs and anyone else.

Well baseline went OK.  Lining nice and thin - still got fibroids but not a problem.  Start stimming tomorrow - so finally last full dose of d/r drug tonight.  Back for first scan Tuesday.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hi all....

Cath- Ah sorry to hear you're feeling down but is it any wonder with all thats going on? Hope work situation gets better for you, or your decision is made easier....iykwim.... 

Karin- Wowee Emma is a little star isn't she? Have to say we have a potty but I think we are far from using it (unless they suddenly become the fashion for head gear   )

Andyjane- Hello and welcome...as has been said, we LOVE to talk on this thread and we like nothing better sometimes than a good old moan about those around us who make stupid comments!   to your MIL....honestly! You are in the best place for support honey we all have a friend or family member like that....good luck to you with ttc/tx  

Kerri- Oh yikes hope you are ok and not too sore, can't believe we're gonna miss each other at clinic, I went today and next appt will be next tuesday and friday....we don't seem to be destined to meet...YET!! Good luck with everything xx

Sue- Glad your baseline went ok, sounds like we will be doing things together, I start stimming today and then back to clinic tuesday too  

Tinx -Where are you my darling? Hope you have been out and enjoying the sunshine today  

Hi to Ready, Debs, Ally....anyone I've missed hello!!!!

Went to clinic today and have been told to start stimming tonight. Back next tuesday for check up and provisional date for EC is 29th....got an absolutely stonking headache now though and feel like going to bed right now. 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying this warmer weather


Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

Helloooooo sorry girls i am here 

just nipping to gym and be back on later need a good catch up and really nervous as I have follicle tracking tomorrow early        that i have responded in some way!

lots of cuddles and speak later

naughty me xxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Well, the sun has got his hat on!!! YEAH!!! I am shattered from playing outside with Willow all morn! Then i did jobs while she napped then it was more garden time! the air did me the world of good too, so wooooppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still feel very different to usual, I seem to have lost my spark, but thats what d/r does eh! That and colds, lack of sleep and esils!!! BUT getting through it all with my scrummy girlie!!

AJ, welcome hon, great to meet you and looking forward to long chats!!! You are DEFO NOT alone, we are all here for and with you. So sorry about your BIL situation, I have the same scenario in many ways with my (evil) sil! I know how you feel, although you are better than me in that you are still smiling! I have just cried and growled!! xxx

Kerri, well, next week it is then eh!! YEAH!!! OMG!!!! Honey, this is very exciting and we are all here for you with it all crossed. Come on you follies, lets have lots of healthy and happy eggs and embys ok xxxx

Cath, sweetheart, you have got a huge amount going on in your world at the mo, I am amazed that you have been so upbeat for so long. Have a long hot and very bubbly bath and an early night of cuddles with your very own Tom Cruise. Hope that af hurries up and that you feel better tomorrow. Thanks for your kind words xx

Saskia, yeah!! Stimming it is!!!! you are half way through this journey now babe. Thinking of you soooooooooooooooo much xxxx

sue, how are you babe?, you too are halfway there! Hope the stimming goes ok and that you are growing follies like a goodn. I am waiting for af and then we will book a scan for day 2 or 3, YUCK!! No dates yet but think af is soon! feel more af-y than normal!!

Karin, well done Emma!!!! What a huge achievement!! Has she had any pressies Willow has been sitting on the potty since about 10 months old and has been using it really well since about 14 months. She now asks for it when she wants a poo in the day and will generally poo every eve in it before bath too. She has about 2-3 wees a day too on it but doesnt ask for it at that time yet, its just my timing. I read that someone on here has had all her 4 babies trained and dry by 13 months!! WOW!!! I cant imagine that even now quite yet let alone that young. Oh to have to buy knickers!! How cute!!!! Keep up the brilliant work Emma xxx

Hope that I havent missed anyone.

Ally love, where/how are you?

Now ladies, I need some help on practical matters.

1. Willow is very very close to jumping out of her cot so we are hoping to convert it to a bed this or nxt weekend. BUT she is a very very active and wriggly sleeper and she wakes up often in her sleep, has a chat, cuddles her toys and goes back off again. Sometimes she can chat or play for up to an hour before nodding off again. If in a bed, how on earth do I get her to stay in it and not get out to find more toys?? Or open her door and escape rund the house...

2) since she was ill, Willow really lost her appetite. Its coming back each day a little more, she will eat her breakfast and evening tea but NOT her main hot meal of the day. She just wants light finger food rather than meat and 2 veg, or pasta etc. This might not sound too bad until you know Willow, she has ALWAYS eaten really really really well. She cant usually get enough food and this is so very upseting as its not like my daughetr. She almost seems afraid of the food. esp spud and that was usually her staple food . I have tried everything... serving it hot, cold, in different recepticals, at different times... I dont want it to beocme an issue for her so am doing my damndest to not make a thing of it BUT its killing me. 

Any helpful ideas ladies!!

ok better go, planned on a gym night!!?

Take care and thanks for all your help and lovliness xxx


----------



## Tinx

oh you cheeky minx Ally, getting in here befire I could send my post!!


Glad you are ok.

How was the gym??

Best wishes and oodles of love for tomorrow xx


----------



## Stokey

Hiya!

Gosh I'm pooped! don't seem to have stopped today! Sorry not been on over Easter I have been decorating at Ma&Pa's house so long tiring days but I love interior decor so was in my element.

Pots - Hello hunny, lovely to hear how your getting on, can't believe your nearly 16 weeks thats flown by. Are you going to tell people what the flavour is? I guess a pink one this time! Well done Henry on nearly walking it won't be long now. take care you xxx

Tinx - helloooo lovely  gym was good but tiring, not feelin it today but still glad i went! Re:bed/cot I had exactly the same issue with Issy and this is why I put it off and off, but she was so chuffed to be in a big girls bed that she took to it straight away and would sit and wait for me in the morning if she woke first. I don't mind her playing or looking at books as long as she is quiet and I make sure that there are always some on her ottoman or chair so she can grab them.  Funny thing last nite (sorry to detract) i put her to bed and said nite nite and she snuggled down and then i went and sat on computer for a bit to check e-mails etc, about ten mins later i heard "thump thump" and "shuffle shuffle" then i heard the ottoman make a noise and then the light switch went on, i marched straight in and she was just making her way back to the bed with 3 books in hand ( her bed and been laid out for a tea party with table cloth and accessories and a toaster  ) i shouted "Isobel Grace" at the top of my voice and the 3 books went flying up in the air and she legged it into the bed and threw the duvet over her head, all i could see was her covers shaking she was laughing that much!! so was i actually but had to contain myself and i didn't let her see, i peeled the covers back and said "what are you doing madam?" she just looked at me and said "tea?"       don't ya just love em!
with the food issue i know this sounds easier said and all that but try not to worry and just give her what she fancies, I had the same thing with Issy and all she would eat at one point was eggs so she had tehm nearly every meal, now she doesn't like them and its noodles and pasta she likes, her taste buds will settle and alter as she grows but keeo trying with her but don't let it show your trying if you know what I mean. Good luck hun you'll be ok xxx

Cath -    babe can't express enough how sorry i am for you and what a rotten time for you all. Its a horrible time and the waiting is horrendous. We are all here for you if and when you need us. lots of love sweetie   

Saskia -      its well and truly moving then that big ball. I have everything crossed for you sweet, you really do deserve some good news xxx

Kerri -      i have everthing crossed for you too hun and I hope those follies have grown lovely and big for you, what a rollercoaster we ride. you take it easy hun and don't over do anything lots of love xxx

Karin - I am so envious!! thats absolutley Fantastic well done Emma what a star!! I am so impressed, I bet you are bursting with pride. whats your secret?? HELP! keep up the excellent work Em xxx

Sue - Everything sounds like its going well hun.  What will the scan show you on tues? does that mean you start stimming now? its so exciting hun      i have so many fingers, toes , arms, legs and other anatomy crossed for you too, lets all go for BFP's this time round. take care chicken xxx

AJ - welcome and look forward to catching up with you, you have defo come to the right place you'll be well looked after here xxx

Ready - loving the bump hun its perfect, you take care xxx

right off to bed as i have to be at hospital for 7am and its a half hour drive, so nervous as i really want to have responded in some way to the clomid, also i'm still bleeding and i'm a bit embarrassed 
i'll let you know how i go

lots of love
ally 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

me again 

ZILCH   no response at all. I'm a little annoyed too as last time I went they said they would go up to 150mg and then if that didn't work straight to IO like i had with Issy, but today they have said they will do a couple of months worth of 150mg and then take it from there. I just feel like i take one step forward and three back, sorry for the me post.

have good days everyone

allyxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

*Ally *    How upsetting for you. Is there anyway you can have a word with them and say that you are not comfortable just trying the 150 dose and would like to just go to IO? Seems like that is what works for you and looks like they know that already really.  Big  hun.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

thanks Karin I think i'll try the first month with 150mg but i'll ask to see con if that doesn't work, when i saw him back in oct08 he said he would start me off on 100mg and if that didn't work i'd go straight to IO. there doesn't seem to be much communication at times!! i hate rocking the boat though as i know i'm in their hands and their the experts so thye know whats best but you can't help feeling so deflated and fed up, which i know you'll know what i mean.

How did Emma go on with potty again??

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jrhh

Ally     I bet you are so upset. Why don't you just give them a call and ask their advice again re increasing the dose versus staying the same, sometimes its worth asking even if you get the same answer especially if it may help you feel a little better.
Hi to everyone else and good luck Ladies. We have decided to go down the adoption route as the thought of Tom not having a sibling breaks or hearts.

Jacks 
xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - you poor love - what is your next move now?  

Tinx - the only bit of advice I can offer you from experience re. your questions is I had the same worries with dd as she is such a wriggler, often find her at the bottom of the bed in all shapes so when the time came to put her into bed I put loadsa pillows on the floor incase she fell out but I have to say (touch wood) we've had no problems, sleeps in her (princess) bed fine and only once or twice has fallen out of bed.  She is also fab at staying in bed, never gets out of bed - jabbers away for a while before falling asleep but if she wants a wee or anything she just shouts down so no worries there.  With regard to eating - as you know bane of my life!!! It has taken me 3 years to let go and just accept she wont starve and will eat what she likes (when she likes!) she is small for her age but all the health visitors keep saying 'well, she follows her mum!' guess I just gotta believe that!  Im sure you will work it out. 

Pots - lovely to hear from you - your scan pic is a cutie - Im with Ally - definitely a girl!!!!

Saskia - great news on your scan - stimming already - wow it'll all be here before you know it!

Kerri - Hope ds was ok? Good luck for your scan tomorrow - go SUPERMAN!!!!

Sue - fab news on your scan too hun, good luck for stimms today!

Andyjane - How are you feeling about everything today?

Jacks - hey hunny, will try and catch up on the other board!!

As for me, still feeling really down but as always putting on 'a brave face' FIL is still hanging on, his body has given up but its almost as if his spirit doesnt want to leave.  Dh is coping ok although I know it will affect him badly when the time comes, right now all he wants to do is be close to us (me and dd) so thats fine with me.  Hoping the weekend will be a nice one (predicted nice weather) so hopefully heading to the beach!!!

xx


----------



## saskia b

Sounds like hugs needed all round.....

         

Back later for proper catch up...still got horrendous headache so trying not to look at screen for too long....


Saskia xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Ally* I guess one month on the increased 150 is worth a go but then I would definitley speak with cons as he obviously thought that just one try then on to IO was the way to go. 

*Saskia* Poor you with the headache... sounds awful. 

*Cath * Such a sad situation for anyone but with AF due must be even tougher. 

*Jacks* Good luck with your adoption journey... stay around though. 

*Pots* Lovely to see you. 

*Tinx* I agree with Cath, try your best (not easy I know ) to relax about it. I think in time she will go back to her normal ways but being poorly has htrown her. Keep offering her bit and pieces and she'll soon be back to eating you out of house and home!!! Also could she be cutting teeth too?

*Sue* Hope Stimms is going okay? 

Hello to anyone that I missed.

Quick question for you all, any help gratefully received.

Hi

As you knwo I have been told to TTC naturally whilst waiting for lap. This month (first for ages) I have decided to use OPK's to see if can get an indication of whether I'm ovulating without "help". I'm now CD17 and surprisingly (typical!!) I have that lovely smiley face  .......... However dh2b is away tonight   . I will test again tomorrow but can anyone confirm that once you get your surge (smiley face) then the egg will be released within 24-36 hours? He will be home tomorrow night and I'm wondering if that would be too late?  We haven't had BMS this week so tomorrow would be our best chance if not too late.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - Im no expert - however I should be - have taken enough of those bloody sticks!! Anyway.....tomorrow should be fine hun, you do get a 2 day window when you get the surge - the surge means the egg is due to be released so has it hasnt yet, I would say no worries for when your dh2b gets home!!!!

Saskia - thanks!!!

Am sooooo tired right now, cant wait for this week to be over! My friend has got me into watching Prison Break - any other fans?? I have to say Wentworth Miller (lead character) is so beautiful I seriously cannot take my eyes of the screen - hence the tiredness - as have been up till after 1am most nights watching the boxset!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Thanks. I thought that it wouldn't be released straight away but wasn't sure and have thrown the leaflet that came with the sticks away!!!  Prison break is one of those things that I wish that I had watched if you know what I mean? I know the main character though.... seriously pretty!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Seriously pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrhh

Karin I agree with Cath jump on him tomorrow   and thanks for the comments  

Saskia thanks for the hugs and right back at you.

Love to all

Jacks xxx


----------



## KW33

Hmmmm... he's going to wonder what's hit him tomorrow!!!   

xxx


----------



## jrhh

you go girl  

xxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Go for it!!  I have no clue where I am in this cycle however dh just rang me and asked where I was in my cycle   this is unheard of!! he would like to believe that the way I am feeling at the moment means one thing - I do not share his enthusiasm so think I will just wait for af to turn up!!


----------



## Tinx

Hi all!!!!

Thanks for all your words mof wisdom, its soooooooooooooooooo fantastic to get your support, how did women cope pre FF, pre internet and even worse pre computer Not to mention pre mobile and landlines!!!!!!

Willow ate a big pasta lunch today, I was gobsmacked. I did see that she struggled to swallow a few times so I wonder if she still has a sore throat? When she strugled she pushed the food away and said "no" to me so its clearly all linked. May give her a week before we see gp as the thought of her having to be examined again does my head in, she screamed blue murder last time when she was really ill.

Cath, sorry that you are feeling so low, hope that the weather stays on our side and that you can have a wonderful beach-y wkend,      

Jacks, lovely to hear from you, I often wonder about you. Great decision re adoption, yeah for you! keep us all posted xxxx     

Karin, I agree hon, jump on and enjoy the ride!! xx   

Saskia, hope that your heacdache is lessening, drink as much water as you poss can squeeze in you, it really will help.  

Pots, lovely to see you here, I often think of you too. I LOVE the scan pic, your womb is heartshaped, I almost cried!!! Well done you all xxx I am going with girl too!!  

Ally, you crack me up girlfriend!!!!! How hysterical was your story of Issy and her tea party!!!!! I LOVE it!! send her and her kettle this way!!!!! That is exactly the kind of sauciness that I am convinced that Willow will be up to!! She is not yet 2 but is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO clever its scary and she is very very funny with it! She will be whooping her toys up into a right old frenzy I can just see it now!!! Will keep you posted! Thanks for all your tips and kind words, you are such a star! Have missed you lately. Glad that your decorating is going well, I LOVE DIY too and have done up all of our homes as Tone sits with his big size 13s up watching tv!!!! So sorry not good news at the clinic,   it may be worth having a word and asking them to speed things up a bit. You are in their hands as you say but you are llowed to question and push them a little, it is your body afterall. Go for it!   

Sue, how have you been today?? Any new symptoms?? Thinking of you hon xx      

I dont think I have missed anyone.

Well, Willow has slept like a baby in her cot so I shall grab a quick cuppa and wake her up for some craft work! We have a pile of bday cards to make!!

Big hugs and lots of sunrays to you all xxxxx


----------



## Tinx

ooooooooooooops, I knew it, KERRI darling so sorry to have not mentioned you. How are you angel. How are your ovaries,? Not too painful and achey I hope. Thinking of you loads and praying big time for it all to work. Take care babe and dont get too worn out xxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Tinx - Have fun making cards.  Glad Willow ate something today - hope she doesn't need to go to drs.  Hope you are doing OK.    

Karin - How fun tomorrow.  

Saskia - Hope you are feeling better soon.  

Cath -        

Ally - So sorry that it was not better news.       . Definitely have a chat with them if you are not happy.  My scan on Tuesday is to see how reacting to stim drugs.  

Jacks - Good luck with adoption.

Pots - Lovely to hear from you.  Hope all well with scan and LO is cooperative for sexing.

Kerri - Hope you are OK.  

Hello everyone else.

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes.  Still nervous about first injection tonight - think I would be used to it by now.  

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Just a quick post to wish *Karin* and *Sue* good luck.    Thinking of you both.

(Karin, really appreciate your pms  )


----------



## Tinx

Sue, have you done it yet or are you waiting til later?? Thinking of you sweets. have a treat nearby to indulge in straight after! I alsways did a square of choccie or a sip  of wine! may need to enlarge the rations as that was a while ago, inflation and all that!!!!!

Well, AF is here!! I am bang on time, yeah!! I thought i would come on, as been v spotty, craving choc like nobodys business and was well up for a bit of nookie this morn, although dh was already out walking the dog!!! POO!!! Does explain why felt particularly tearful! By the time it had arrived the clinic had shut so will call first thing tomorrow. They want to se me day 3 ish. Does now count as day one as it didnt start til 5 ish. That means if yes, scan maybe on Sat Ive got plans!! AH!!! or Sunday and they will be shut I think, but still got plans!! So I am hoping for Mon but will glady go whenever really!! All systems go!! OMG, hugely crossed fingers that I dont get the same shocking stimming reactions as before. Also pray that it all works, and for you too, Kerri and Sue. Also Karin and your session tomorrow!!

Had a lovely afternoon with willow, making cards and playing with babies as always! She is such a mother!!

Well, sleep tight everyone and PMA!!!  xxx


----------



## KW33

*Tinx* I think I read somewhere on FF that if AF starts after 3pm then you count the next day as day 1... but it might vary from clinic to clinic? 

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone

Sue- Hope your jab goes ok....I started off ok with the DR ones and now there are 2 to do each day I am getting really nervous each time they need doing...ridiculous really, but chocolate is helping! Also I have a really bruised belly which is very attractive... Good luck xx

Cath- Not into PB myself but quite partial to a bit of Wentworth viewing...phwoar!!!! Hope you feel brighter soon chick, how's Ruby doing with all thats going on?  

Karin- Well no guesses for how you're gonna be getting your exercise tomorrow then!    Got my fingers crossed for you hun and I agree with previous posts...timing will be fine tomorrow  

Kerri- How are you feeling honey, not too sore I hope...loving the superman comment, haven't told my dh though as he may feel a bit inadequate when he doesn't get the same comment haha!!!

Jacks- Nice to hear from you, good luck with your plans... 

Pots- Wow nice to hear from you too, how exciting to know the sex soon of your little bubba, make sure you let us know asap please, can't wait!  

Tinx- Hello lovely...glad to hear little Willow has been eating better today...and yay for AF arriving! Could they start you on day 4 maybe? As that would be officially monday I guess? Anyways...you're on the next step so its all down hill from here babe. Thanks for the pm too honey it really picked me up xxx

Ready- Hello, when is Evan/your birthday is it soon hun? How you feeling now? Bump rub from me  

Ally- Oh no poor you hun, so good to hear from you again we missed you! But so frustrating for you re tx etc...grrrr! Really hope someone can listen to you soon and that you will feel happier with it all.   LOVE the story about Issy, how cute is she? Can't wait for that sort of thing, really tickles me!

AJ- Hello how you doing petal? Hope you haven't been scared off by all this chinwagging we get up to....hope BIL and GF have not been getting to you too much...  

Well not really sure what's going on with me but have had a headache ALL day, never ever had that, and yes I have had about 2 and a half litres of water today so far....I just feel rubbish, might have to go to bed soon. Is this normal? Anyone else recall this kind of thing? Hope it doesn't last because poor little Priya has had a rubbish day what with the rain and me feeling sorry for myself... 

Dh has been at work today, after a nice long stretch of days off so that came hard to all of us too...oh well never mind, lets hope the sun's out tomorrow 

Lots of hugs and   to you all


Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

saskia, you've been downregging, right?  If so, I'm pretty sure that headaches are a side affect (unfortunately).  Maybe give your dr a call though if you're concerned. Not fun is it?  Hope its short lived.  As for Evan and me..we share a birthday, which is next Sunday on the 26th.  And with other things, I'm actaully writing from the hospital as I've been admitted again due to bleeding issues.  All is ok thank goodness, but its quite scary..and have been told to expect this off and on until delivery.


----------



## KW33

*Ready* Glad that you are okay (Although knew from all my stalking!!  )... are you hoping to go home tomorrow? We are having Emma's party on the 26th this year with my Nan... so I'll be thinking of you and Evan that afternoon. 

*Saskia* Sorry that you are feeling so terrible. 

*Sue* What time is your jab? Hope it goes well.  

I've done another sneaky OPK tonight and it's still a smiley face so will prob do another in the morning and get Dh2b to leave work ASAP!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, thanks hun.  Your support just means so much to me.  If all remains ok then I should be goig home tomorrow.  Have been told to walk around a bit today (slowly and not far though) so that's the test. How special the 26th will be then with Evan's bday, your nan's and Emma's 2nd birthday.  Will definitely be thinking of you too.  Here's hoping for the opk


----------



## KW33

*Ready* hope you get to go home tomorrow and then do absolutely nothing!!!   Shame you're so far away or I'd pop round and keep an eye on you!!! 

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Ready- Thanks yes I knew it was a side effect but thought the drinking should stop all that....like you say, its not nice but its a means to an end so must not complain! As for you, sorry to hear you're in hospital again, rest up honey, thinking of you   

Saskia xx


----------



## Tinx

Hiya.

Not happy about this bloomin rain malarky. I woke up early with a real mission head on, we are having friends over to play and I wanted to sort the garden out with extra toys... that aint gonna be happening now eh. Gonna have to wash the floors inside instead!!

Ready, oh angel, so sorry to hear that you are in hosp again. This little`n is certainly making you work hard. It must be a boy!!!! Hope that you get to go home soon and be with your family for snuggles xxx         

Saskia, so sorry that the headaches are so nasty, that was something that I suffered with the entire stimming stage.   They just kept getting worse I am afriad to say, BUT you are doing the right thing with water, I think you can still take paracetamol if you wanted. Try to massage your forehead and tempples as well as your eyebrow bone, go in a sort of circle shpe, that always helps. Its got some special name like, relaxation circle massage or something, I cant remember! Its Tibetan and I find it helps. Other than that, I found soaking in a coolish bath always helped too. Easier said than done with a little one around I know but see if you can manage it. Hold a damp cloth with witchhazel over your forehead that was lovely too I found. Take the pains as a good sign that the drugs are working and that you are doing a really good job. Hope that you feel better today.     Lots of love and strength flying your way, wrapped in a hug xx Know what you mean about dreading each jab. Try some deep cleansing breaths before and after you inject, you could also take arnica as that should help the injection sites to not be too sore.

Sue, how are you babe? Do you look and feel like a pin cushion?? I remember it sooooooooooooooooooooo vividly. It is defo less invasive with fet, but maybe the ride is just about to start to get a bit helish once I start to stimm!!   How have you been feeling?? Big hugs xx    

Well, off to clean the floor ( only to be made muddy again when the delivery men finally bring the playhouse today!!!   YIPPEEEE!!!!, praying for a sunny weekend!!  ) , then got a few calls to make, inc clinic re scan and drugs! I think they will class today as day 1. Wonder when they will see me, I hope it can be Mon but if its Sat and that means the whole process moves forward by a day or two then bring it on! I want it over before its begun really!! 

Ok, gotta go, got a little chirping bird singing ( bleating!!) bah bah black sheep in the next room!!!!  

LOL, Tinx xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a quick one from me - dh dad passed away last night.

Speak soon

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* So sorry to hear that. Sending you *all* big hugs, especially DH.  Lots and lots of love. xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -      im sorry for your loss    

R4F - OMG, look at that gorgeous bump, relax and try to take it easy   

Tinx - Today would be CD1 as if your AF starts after 3pm you count the following full day of AF as your 1st day.

Karin - I always beleived that the egg was released 24-36 hours after surging   

Saskia - I always got headaches when stimming too    

Sue - How did the injection go?


Ive been busy this week with the weekend and then trying to get some things done at home so very little time spent on here, glad you all are ok, i cant beleive ive been stupid, i must have forgotten when my last AF started as my calendar and my web calendar are showing 2 different dates    so im either cd23 or cd25, will need to remember to record it properly next month  .


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, am so sorry hun about your FIL. really no words to say except that you're in my thoughts.


----------



## kerribluecat

OMG - i have so much to read!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have missed u all so much!! cant believe ive managed 4 days without u all!!!!! 

well had another scan today .....................and still not ready..OMG i have been taking merional nowfor 17 days!!!, i think i might explode!!!, anyway EC i defo for tuesday now!!!, hejust wanted them to get that little bit bigger so finish merional tomorrow!! ( arrgghhh so much money  , anyway all set fopr tues and have somegood juicy ones on the right side!!!!     , please let it work, we have just spent 4500 we dont have!!!!!!...but all worth it!!!

saskia!!!, when r u in on tues i might finally meet u!!!, how r the headaches, pm me xx  

cath - so so sorry to hear pf your loss, such a very sad time, hope dh is doin ok, i lost my dad 7 years ago so i totally can sympathise as he was my total world!!!     

tinx - my darlin sweets, have missed u so so much this wee, will pm u later!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

d/diva - hey i get things confued all the time , so u r not alone hun hehehe!!!!!! , 

ready4fmily, hope u r feeling better today, sorry to hear u have been struggling in pain, make sure dh does all the running around for u this weekend babe xxx

KW33 -  ..u go girl lol!!!

sapphire - how was your first jab hunhope all ok, hey ive been injecting nearly 5 weeks now my thighs r balck and bl**dy blue, should be a whizz at it now and still manage to botch it up lol xxxxxx

big hugs to anyone ive missed!!!!!!

im glad to b back lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh my i still need to read more of the posts to catch up on everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, got to get tea ready etc so will be back on here when ds has gone to bed!!

thanku all for everthing!!!!!!!! its fab havin this!!!

Kerri xxxx


----------



## Tinx

Cath, so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs to you all, esp dh.

Kerri, GREAT news for Tue!!!! YEAH!!!!! OMG, tell all the details!! Missed  you babes xx

Debs, great to hear from you, you have been missed xx Glad its not just me who is the forgetful minnie!!!!! I am so dizzy! Fiend came over today, asked for mint tea and I gave her earl grey! Last time she came I only remembered after she had left that I hadnt put the kettle on once! What must she think!!!

Hi everyone else, how are you all

Me, well, I am hacked off again despite my chirpy start to the day! Had great day with friend and her little girl and the playhouse arrived, (the box is huge and takes up the entire hall but its too wet to leave it outside til we build it!!) so you would think I would be in a wonderful mood, but Willow hasnt eaten all day yet again. She keeps asking for food but then cant or wont eat it. She eaten a few raisins, apricots, a bread stick, and 2 slices of ham across the 3 meals of the day. I am going out of my mind with worry, and with trying to think of tempting new foods to offer her. I have even tried going back to basics and pureeing some of her old baby favourites but she just spitting it out if things even get in her mouth. She not realy drinking either but I cant find anthing physically wrong with her. Oh bloody hell, its so worrying. So any more ideas gratefully recieved! Hope I sleep well toniught as am shattered from worrying.

Better news is I have my scan on Mon and should start to stimm same day! Get it on eh!

Love to all and chins up across the world eh! xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi all,

Gonna be a quick one from me tonight, still feeling rubbish and dreading the weekend as dh is at work....and the rain continues too....yuk.

Cath- So sorry to hear your sad news, lots of love to you all    

Kerri- Wow we may meet! Sent you a pm a few days ago and your inbox was full!!! Will give it another go hun xx

Tinx- Thanks for all your headache advice, wow you are a walking complementary therapy in itself aren't you chick? Will give it all a go...glad to hear about your scan...You're on your way! Embies! Mummy's coming to get you!!!  

Debs- How are you busy lady? Hope everything is ok... 

Hi everyone else!! 

Headache is marginally better today but still there....sick of all this water now though   (Note to self...must stop moaning!)

Saskia xx


----------



## Tinx

Saskia, let it out angel!!! Join me in my grumpy moany pants gang!!!!! Glad that you feel a smidge better, hope it continues to improve. Could also have a little lavendar oil in a late bath before bed or on your pillowcase as that helps ease tension and aid sleep. Look at me, you would think I am the most chilled out chilly thing with all my dippy hippy stuff but sadly I am not often like that and even then it takes a lot of effort! i am a born worrier!!! Love ya and thinking of you squillions xx  PS LOVED your embies and mummy comment, gave me goose bumps all over ! xx


----------



## Stokey

Cath thinking of you hun.

Saskia - So sorry you feel so crappy hun, headaches are horrid things and I suffer with them alot, its all the hormones! Have you tried any of that 4head cooling stuff? I don't know if it works. Hope it goes soon xxx

Kerri - Hello thats great news re EC and it sounds good if you have some big juicy ones hun!    they get lots of eggs hun.

Debs - Hiya hun are you still on clomid? Hope your ok and have a lovely weekend.

Tinx -    do you think Willow could be teething? It may hurt to chew/swallow, poor little mite they are a constant source of worry aren't they!  This playhouse sounds ace can you get some pics up? Are you on ** hun? forgot to ask. Its been lovely here weather wise today as well, its sods law init! Its supposed to be lovely tomorrow here which I'm so relieved about as photographing a wedding tomorrow, and i'm really looking forward to it as its at the same place DH and I got married so no doubt i'l be all emotional and then i'll fog me camera up!!!
Good luck for monday hun it's very exciting so many of us on here are at this stage i just hope that spring brings bundles of BFP"S xxxx

Big cuddles to everyone - Karin hows Emma going with potty training?

I'm shattered as Issy was poorly last night and was up for most of it with her and the night before too so need to sleep tonight. had busy day at Mum's again as new carpet had been laid today (looks gorgeous) and I have been helping her put everything back and new curtains up etc. I must say it does look fab nd feel really chuffed with it, i'll get some pics up on **!

well take care girlies can't believe weekend is here again! have a good one 

love you love me xxx


----------



## andyjane

Evening all- need to off load. Bad day today and feel wretched. BIL and GF had 20 week scan and news not good- babies bowel developing outside of body, head and legs 2 weeks behind dates in size and HB not as fast as it should be. God, what a mess. Feel awful as I had a dream something wasnt right last night. I know Ive been upset re this pg, but feel awful for my awful thoughts. Feel evil. anyway,
Cath- sorry to hear of your fil, hugs to you and your DH.
Going to pour me n DH a large glass of wine- we need it, and am going to pray hard tonight for our unborn neice/nephew and for all those going thru tx, atm.

AJ


----------



## Stokey

AJ -   so sorry hun for your BIL and GF what a frightening situation, please don't feel bad as I think all of us have felt/feel like that at times and your not evil sweetheart just human   I hope the wine was good it sounded like you needed it.

Off load when ever you want hun we're always hear to lean on and listen.

Take care and have a good weekend

lots of love
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi AJ, you are not at all evil darling and thinking thoughts cannot cause problems like that. You are just human, believe me we all feel like you many times, the thoughts that I have had about my esil would shock the hind legs off a donkey! I hope that the baby makes it through all this, how worryimg for your bil and gf. If its any help, dh`s nan had very very similar probs when she was born and a lot more on top, and she was fine and lived a normal life. That was when she was born 80+ years ago. The wonerful world we live in of modern technology will really help them through all this. Let it all out on here and keep us all posted, we are really thinking of you all.

Ally how are ya? the decorating sounds wonderful even if you do day so yourself and there is no harm in that eh!!! I love diy and quite envy you and al the fun you must have had.  I dont think Willow is teething, although its not easy to tell. I think its all related to having had this long and terrible cold, infact 3 in a row. She is also still really not happy to be with daddy, she always shouts for me , is doing so now after bath time, we are trying to see if she will go to bed with him putting her down but she is not happy at the mo!!! She is in a very funny stage. Could be as she is approaching 2, cos she was ill r justcos she feels like it. I have worked with hundreds of childrena and I have always been able to remain calm and stay focused and practical but this is VERY different as she is my daughter, I am a mess! I am trying not to be but I am! God I hope she improves next week as this will be hell with stimming! May have to stay with my pareents for moral supprt as Tony is not here enough in the week. Anyway!! The play house is BRILLIANT she loves it and has been maiking cups of tea, using the phone and washing her hands and teacups in it all day!!!! I am not very good at the uploading pic thing as my pics are too big so cant be converted to small images on here and I am a real techno dinosaur and cant figure out how to change it all!!! How was your wedding date? Bet you had a lovely day. I have always wanted to do wedding photos, hard work but so rewarding and a lot of scope to be creative I would have thought?? Hope you had a reat day with many happy memories. OOOH, hope Issy is better bless her xx PS am on ********, but am not good at it, I am not a fan to tell the truth!!! I will pm you my details!!!

Cath, how are you all doing? Does Ruby understand what is going on?

Debs, hope that you are ok, been on any good dog walks today??

Saskia, howz your head today honey? You are really on the countdown to it stopping now, you are so close. Chin up angel.

Sue, how are your poor injected bits? Hope that you are managing ok?? Thinking of you xx

Karin darling, how are you feeling? BIG hugs and love for you sweets.

Kerri, how are you lovely Been in your playhouse all day too Oh btw, cant find recent pics of you on **!! I am so pants!!!

Hi to everyone else and hope I have remembered you all, my brain and memory is a sieve!!!!
xx


----------



## Tinx

By the way, I didnt put the above smilies on! there must be a FF ghost!! Spooky!!  xx


----------



## Siobhan1

Tinx said:


> By the way, I didnt put the above smilies on! there must be a FF ghost!! Spooky!! xx


  It's all the question marks Tinx, 3 ? creates a


----------



## Stokey

- just trying it out!


----------



## saskia b

Hi all,

Just a quickie...

Yay for the sun today! So changes the mood eh? I have had a headache free day!!!! So fingers crossed it stays that way. Priya on the other hand has been an intermittent little minx today...she has started to scream at intervals for no apparent reason, sometimes she does it with jest, and other times its during a fit of temper........  My brother is going to take us to the zoo tomorrow...cannot wait!

AJ- Oh no poor you honey, and how awful for your BIL and GF, just shocking. Things may turn out ok as Tinx has said, but whatever happens you are in NO way to blame hun. Life can be so cruel can't it? Thinking of you and your family  

Ally- Poor Issy hope she's better soon, and hope today was enjoyable for you  

Tinx- Playhouse sounds fab where is it from? BTW I am the same as you, worked with kids for years, thought I was chilled and rational about it all....until motherhood arrived!! Why are we like that its just nuts eh? And I am on ** too so will give you details chick xx

Hi everyone else, hope you're enjoying this sunny weekend


Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

Good Morning 

Well yesterday was beautiful and it brought back some very happy memories from 8 years ago, I absolutely love it there.  I think i got some good shots but i'm so critical of myself i'm hardly ever happy with what i take and expect more, I just hope the couple like them!
The weather was glorious yesterday and soooo hot and it looks like today is going to be the same. Maybe Issy can get her playhouse out in the garden today too, she'd love that, and as i didn;'t really see her yesterday i intend on play day today!!!

Tinx - I think your right about the 2 stage, it seemed to happen over night with Issy and she is still a little monkey at times, they get to the point where they love to test their boundaries and see how far they can push you till you pop! It was at this stage that I introduced the naughty step and I must say it did work for us.  Just those 2 minutes on the stairs gave me chance to calm down and then go in and explain what she had done wrong and gave her chance to realise and apologise, then she'd go and rectify what ever she had done wrong! Its hard at times but she'll come through it hun and maybe the eating issue is just all part and parcel of growing up through these changes, if you think about it us parents control 99% of their lives and with eating its the one thing they can control, she'll eat when shes hungery as long as shes eating something. Parenting can be sooo hard at times,its definately the hardest job I have ever done and the most important and your right its so different when their your own. Hope you are having a nice weekend and don't forget to PM me with ** details, it took me a while to get the swing of it but I like looking at everyones pics 

Saskia - OH no is this 2 bug catching! They like to push us at times hun I hope you have a lovely time at the Zoo, i think Priya will love it and if the weather with you is anything like it is here, it will be fab! Enjoy petal xx

Cath - Hope your all doing ok hun, we're here if you need us  

Ready - Hope your out of hospital hun, hows the little lady doing? Did the bleeding stop completely? Thinking of you hun xxx

Karin - How are you sweetie? Hows Emma getting on?

Sue, Kerri hows the injecting going?    i think it will be a busy week for you next week!

Hope evryone is ok and enjoying your weekends off to get ready and get that playhouse down, don't know whos more excited me or Is- can't stop trying that now   

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

OMG!!!!!    

Willow has a back tooth on the way, we can see it under her gum and I think I can feel one on the other side, that explains it all! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Have been giving homeopathic remedeis to help but now feel more relaxed. I am still worried as she is not eating any veg or any hot foods, other than scrambled egg, BUT she has had a few more things and I guess she will eat when ready. I have to get a grip and accept this before I stim tomorrow!

Tony is out with Willow at the mo, I have scrubbeed the house, the dog and the windows! After my reiki hours I plan to cut the grass and scrub the car! I am getting it all done incase stimming renders me useless due to headaches, tears or both!!!!    I am glad that it all starts tomorrow, I want to move on so much.  

Ally, love the !!!?? tester! Will see what I can summon!!!!!/////... .
HMMM I wonder if I can start the naughty step yet We defo need one but not sure Willlow is old enough to understand the concept yet? She does understand sorry and cross, happy, no etc so maybe!!! we will see!!!! She isnt 2 for another 3 months but she is very advanced foir her strops!!!! I bet your pics are gorgeous. Do you have a website?? xx

Saskia, great news re no headaches!!!!! Well done you!!!!!! Hope that you have a super time at the zoo and that both Priya and the weather behave!!!! Much love babe xxx Oh, playhouse was from The Active Toy Company on line. Its the Little Tiles country Cottage in Evergreen!! It not cheap but this was the cheapest company of it, £60+ cheaper than others. Hope that you have a lovely day and more importantly that you are headache free. What dates do you have lined up for scans and e/c??  x x 

AJ, how are you darling? Any news Big hugs xxx   

Cath, how are you all coping? Will you go to the funeral?? Big hugs to you too.x x x 

Sue, hows the tx going? Do you have any dates?? Big hugs.x x x 

Kerri, oh babe, SOOOOOOOOOOOOO close now. YOu can almost smell and feel your new bubba xxxxxxxxxxx HUGE love x         

Debs, Ready, Pots and everyone else, kisses and squeezes to you and your little lovelies xxxx


----------



## andyjane

No news atm- waiting for BIL and GF to have detailed scan- have to ring for appt tomorrow. They r being tested for Downs Syndrome. Sounds awful- but I dont think BIL would cope- he hasnt exactly got patience at the best of times.
Just feel bloody useless (pardon my french) and scared stiff for them both.
Its the worst waiting game ever (apart from the 2ww of course).
Hope everyone is getting chance to spend some time in the glorious sunshine.

AJ


----------



## kerribluecat

hi everyone

well i finished my last stimms injection yesterday so just got my late night trigger one tonight ready for EC on tues!!!!

i need a GOLD STAR  , i went to my friendsyesterday morn, to see her 12 day old 2ND baby!!!!, hence her first is younger than my DS!!!, al she did was moan, and say dont DO it   , slightly more sensitivity please!!!!!, well i was ok (ish, held him etc but then her whining got abit much, laughing saying dont do it, etc, how the wounderful natural non pain relief labour was, me sitting there havin never even experienced a contraction as had to have section as cord under his head!!!!
anyway felt like crying inside, but did ok, though by last night felt pants and then what with casulty and jessica giving birth arrgghhhh  

well anyway, starting to fret as its all getting so close   

can  ask a question...how many eggs did we all have put in when we got the BFP;s with our little ones??

getting messed up now as they will only put one in, if i go to blast, but ds was one of 2 and both were top grade blats so what if they had only put one in and it was the other one as both same quality, and i lost that at 7 weeks!!, then had 2 blasts put in last summer and got a BFN...so now totally confused!!!!! what to do and why shold they dictate how many when its al our money and eggs anyway so should b our choice!!!!, i know i want an SET as cant have twins, but now im so confused, didnt help i was on this site last night reading all about SET's etc??
its such a minefield!!!!!!!!   

ds hasnst slept today and dh is up to his eyeballs in getting ready for going back to school this week and now what with more to plan as EC delayed hes having to organise/plan all his cover lessons too!!!!!!

so much for a stress free relaxing sunday!!!!!

sorry a big me post 

big hugs to everyone xxxx  
kerri x


----------



## andyjane

I had two embies when D was concieved. D was a twin- but his twin left us at 8 weeks.

AJ


----------



## Tinx

Hi Kerri

You have not written a "me post" darling, and no need to apologise anyway, even if it was. You must have so much going on in your head at the mo. We are all here for you sugar.  

I had 2 embys with Willow and will again be having 2 this time with FET, I am able to have 2 even with blasts, although they have said that if the blasts look really really good they would try to recommend I have 1 put back. TBH, even if they are really good, I still will have 2 put in. I would rather risk having twins than having none, as Willow was 2 and we just had her. Also, the thought of letting a strong blast "go" as such, just breaks my heart and I cant do it, so we are having 2. Why are you being told to have 1?? What is SET? Is it Single embryo transfer?? If you know you want 1 and cant have twins ( is that cos of cost...?) then dont worry about it. Your choice is that you only want 1 any way, so go with the flow and have 1 put back with the confidence, knowledge  and acceptance that you are doing what you want and what is right for you ....It is your choice and the clinic just happens to meet your standards!! Hope that you are ok and not too pooped after the weeknd. Bet DH is shattered and worried too. Big hugs for you both xx Hope that Samuel sleeps tomorrow and that you get a break on your last egg carrying day. Oh honey, really thinking of you so very very much.      Best wishes for your trigger jablet. How will you celebrate?? You need to have something to mark the occasion as it is huge. Hope that you sleep well tonight and esp mon.

Lots of love and happy thoughts. Love as always, me xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi all,

Had a lovely day at the zoo today, went up to Whipsnade which was fun and am now suitably shattered and have a wind/sun scorched face. Priya enjoyed it but not as much as me, she did love the animals but as the day went on she was very "yeah whatever" about it all.....  Kids!!!!

Anyway, she is now tucked up in bed and I am waiting for dh to come home from work. Looking forward to seeing him as he has been at work all weekend and he's off most days this week so its all good.... 

Kerri- Oh honey I completely know where you're coming from, I think it stems from the clinic having this policy about blasts and only transferring one...the decision has been taken away from us and it takes away our control, which sucks a bit seeing as we are paying them HUGE amounts of money!! I was informed that the reason for only transferring one is because a blast is very likely to divide and make twins in itself....therefore if you had 2 transferred, there could potentially be quads.....  Now I am prepared to receive however many babies god gives me (I'm not religious but you know what I mean) but deep down I know that one is enough and any more than that would make me scared to do anything for the whole 9 months. I'm not sure my body could cope with more than 1 baby and as lovely as twins would be....I'm trying to be realistic. I've also had lots of contact with FF's who have lost their babies when carrying twins...such a tough one and of course as the day gets closer its bound to worry you. I have the very same thoughts too hun, but at the moment, there is EC to get through and until those little embies are in the lab I am trying not to think further iykwim? Big hugs to you lovely, may bump into you tuesday but unlikely I reckon as you will be in the main bit won't you? xx

Tinx- Hey! Great news about Willow's teeth...well sort of, at least you know now, Priya's hind teeth were really tricky too, we had lots of disturbed sleep, but eating was fairly ok. They're all different aren't they? My next scan is tuesday, provisional date for EC is 29th ish....  Good luck for tomorrow's stimming etc, are you having a daily jab too? As for the tantrums/ strops etc, I actually quite like them, its sort of comforting in a weird way...I know that sounds nuts but Priya has been behind on all her developmental milestones so far so to have the terrible 2's early is a joy!!!    I am enjoying ignoring her and letting her get on with it but have yet to try it out in public!!! Oh that will be fun eh?  

Ally- Ah yesterday sounds lovely, bet your pics are fab too. What age did you start the naughty step? How are you feeling now about tx etc and your clomid? Did you contact the docs again or will you wait another cycle? Lotsa love chick  

AJ-   Got everything crossed for the poor little baby   ...and thinking of you too throughout all this...  

Cath- Hope things are ok   but can imagine its a tough weekend for you all  

Hi everyone else, better go as dh will be home and need to put the dinner on....

saskia xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say sorry not been around for a few days - missed you all.  DH is complaining that he needs the laptop for important things - what could be more important than you lovely ladies    Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.

So sorry Cath - thinking of you.      

Sue x


----------



## kerribluecat

OMG - was in boots today, and by the toothpaste bit ( getting ds a new toothbrush as he chewed the other lol), anyway he ran off...dh caught up with him  we live in a small toen, know one goes out on a sunday, so was empty ..anyway,,,,goin off the point here............... dh got him and he was only running around with a pregnancy kit in his hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

wot r the chances of that, why did he pick that up out of the whole of boots, we were no where near them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

god i hold onto any hope/sign right now    
       

sorry just had to share that with u all!!!!
trying to stay awke as trigger shot is at 10.30 tonight, tummy is killing me so bloated too, roll on EC i say!!!!!!

thanks too for all your kind words, i guess i have to see what happens this week first xx

xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Quick update from me - dh is ok, was very upset Thursday/Friday as was FIL birthday on Friday too but have since discovered some things which have upset dh further - too  much to go into but a lot of family politics involved with his new wife and their son - bascially dh father left him nothing, not that we were expecting anything but his wife gloated to him that he'd left everything to her and their son - also his funeral is next week and his burial is in lancashire (6 hours drive from our home), FIL hardly gave us a thought and now even in death he is still being thoughtless - anyway, Im not going to go on about it but dh is extremely bitter and not in a good place right now.  

On the up side, we had a lovely family weekend together - spent yesterday on the beach in the gorgeous sunshine and just making the most of our little unit.

Hope everyone is ok.

xx


----------



## Tinx

Cath, I am so sorry to hear of all the stress that you are all going through, esp dh. What a nightmare. My friends mum died a year or so ago and they were left dealing with lots of secrets and shocking news, very distressing at a very difficult time. Thinking of you all. So glad that you had a great time at the beach.

Sue, your naughty dh!!!! Does he not know the wrath of us women if we dont get our FF fix!!!! See you soon, hope all ok and your feeling well xx

Kerri, funny Samuel!! Its clearly a sign!!!!! OMG!!!!! how spooky!!!!!! When we were in our clinic earlier Willow was playing with their toys and she suddenly shouts out "babies" and I was like, OMG, How does she know, what inside knowledge does she have!.... I then realised the clue was all the photos of babies in the coridoor!!! She saw them last visit and wanted to see them again!! Having said that, I took it as a sign that she too could see into the future by a month and she was announcing my bfp to everyone!!!!

Saskia, Hiya. I am now a fellow stimmer!!! But no jabs for me, I am on oestrogen tabs x3 per day. I guess thats cos its only my womb to stimulate and not my ovaries. I wonder if I will have any reactions? I have been told prob not by the nurse seeing as i was ok with the first d/r inj, but I am usually the awkward one who breaks all the rules! This is when I went potty last time so watch this space!!! Know what you mean about the tantrum, but you may feel diff once thy happen in public!!!!!??

Hi to everyone else on here who keeps me sane, well relatively!!!!! Ally, Debs, Pots, Karin ( how are you chick?) Ready...

I am now stimming! Next scan due in 10 days and then fet to take place shortly after! We should be looking at May 6th ish. Feel excited which is good and hopeful but still got a long way to go. Got to thaw our little guys yet.         After the clinic we went to sit on the beach with a sarnie and a drink. I was happily nibbling on my treat of a custard tart when a bloomin whopper of a seagull came and swiped it from my very mitts!!! I was gobsmacked!! Needless to say, DH who is scared of seagulls and HATES to go to the beach with food, just looked at me very smuggly and said "well, that is what they do"!!! He coulda said worse, but not much!!! I was not best pleased and can gladly report that he is now well and trruly in my bad books!! Not relly been much cop at the hosp or before hand either, so may take a friend or my dad to watch Willow next time.!!! MEN! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH He is wonderful mst of the times, but sometimes I just wanna swing for him!!!

Wilow is still not really keen to eat, although she did happily eat her poridge again this morn, and even asked for more and still had a nible of toast. This did mean she didnt eat her sandwich at lunch time but I am prying she wll be hungry for some tea. The one thing from all of this is that we have more food in the house so we must be saving money!!!! Wish I had teeth coming through, I may lose some weight!!!!!!!!! Gotta laugh about it now as I am totally SICK of crying about it!!!!!

Well ladies, I am off to report my mornings events to my mum! If i dont call soon she will be havinga panic attack!

Take care and lots of love to everyone.       to those who partiularly need it and        to everyone as well!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, hi hun.  So sorry for the upset and stress you've all had with your FIL's passing.  Your dh must be so incredibly hurt - as if he wouldn't have been in enough pain with losing his father.  Don't blame him for being bitter.  You are an excellent wife and such support to him.

Tinx, just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your FET.  I've also been on the oestrogen tablets and they're ok - don't remember any nasty side affects.  

kerri, ooops for dh havign to run around with a preganncy kit in his hand.  Let's hope it's for good reason.  When are you expecting EC?  Hope you're not too uncomfy. As for # of eggs transferred, we had 3 (three day) with Evan and at the first ultrasound we were pregnant with 3!  But then 2 didn't continue and we have our lovely Evan.  This time we had 2 blasts implanted.  It's such a hard decision, isn't it?  Wishing you all the best.  Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Aaaaah - just pressed the wrong button and lost my post.

Got to make dinner now - so back later.

Love to all

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Karin, ooooh thanks for that hon!! I am so hopeful for that!!!!!!!

Sue, not having much FF luck, sorry  to not hear from you at the mo but maybe later! Missing you xx

Willow not had much grub again. Pretending its ok but ITS NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

off to cook dinner, back tomorrow.

Sleep well ladies. 

ps 2 tabs so far and think I am ok so far!!!! 4billion to go it seems like!!!!!

Kerri darling. Sleep well angel and hope that it goes well as well as well can be tomorrow. Am sure that you will be top of the class. Lots of love xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Back to try again.  Oh dear not been doing very well on here - I messed up a post elsewhere too - I blame the drugs  

Tinx - Glad everything OK with tabs so far - I didn't have any probs with them.  I sympathise with you about Willow not eating - although hopefully it is just a short term teething thing for you.  Emily has been a difficult eater since she was about 18 months - I still despair sometimes but am more relaxed than I used to be - she didn't eat her pasta tonight because I had used a different sauce (can't find the one she likes - aaaaah!!)  Hope Willow picks up with it again soon - lots of  

R4F - Hope you are OK and still taking things easy.  

Cath - Sorry to hear that - poor DH      

Kerri -   - Hope it was a sign.  Hope trigger went well and loads of luck for EC      

Saskia - Glad you had fun and Whipsnade.  Good luck for tomorrow.      

AJ - So sorry to hear about BIL and GF's baby.  As the others have said don't feel bad you are just human.    

Ally - Looks like it will be a nice week - so Issy should get lots of use with the playhouse.  Hope you are OK.  

Karin - Hope you are OK.      

Debs - You sound like you have lots going on.  Hope you are OK. 

Hello everyone else.   to all.

Well done 5 injections now.  All OK except one which hurt a bit although no bruise.  Back tomorrow for scan to see how things are going.  Emily was cute a little while a go - after going to bed I heard her shouting for me - when I went up she looked sad and said I have forgotton to give her a kiss and a cuddle (I hadn't but she got an extra one anyway for being so sweet).

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Just a quickie now as no time.  Sorry not been around but after a weekend of illness we discovered that my Nan  needs a brain scan as they think she has a brain tumour.    She's having it today at 1.  I know all I do is come on here and moan at the moment but please lovely ladies know that I think of you all the time and send you all     and     and    

I hope to do a better post later.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning everyone

PROUD MUMMY ALERT.......
Found out yesterday that Ruby entered a competition which all the nurseries & schools in Wales were taking part in to write a poem about their family - SHE WON!!!! Her poem will be published in a book out in July this year entitled Me & My Family - cant tell you how happy I am.  The poem is funny too, obviously she cannot write it herself but the teachers ask her questions about her life and she has to fill in the blanks, I think the thing that swayed it was that she described her family as 'crazy & funny'!!!!! Im over the moon as you can imagine!! Only three years old, 2 advertising contracts, her poem published - my goodness whats next - Diane Lazarus the psychic predicted this and said she would end up costing us a fortune!!!!!!!!

Sue - best of luck for your scan hunny - how cute of emily!!

Tinx - its so frustrating when little ones wont eat but they do pick up on your vibes (I should know) so the best thing is just to be as relaxed as possible - takes a lot of will power!!

Ready - thanks for your kind words hunny - hope you are resting up and things are going well.  Are you still in hospital?

Kerri - what are the chances of that pg test?? gotta be a sign! Hope EC goes well hun, my favourite part of the tx where I finally get to relax!!

Saskia - hope you are ok hunny.

Ally - hey babe, how you doing, thanks for your lovely messages - you have been a true ff!

Andyjane - how are you coping with things?

Karin - hey hun, hope you are ok and that you are more mobile!  Just read your post, oh hunny, Im so sorry, I truly hope things start to look up for you and your family - we are all here for you  

Debs - hey hunny, havent heard from you in a while - hope you are ok   

Sorry if Ive forgotten anyone?!

Well my training has been going really well and have managed to get out running quite a bit, am now up to 5K so am sure I will be ok for the race in July! 

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Well Done Ruby, thats fabulous, you sound so proud, sorry to hear about your FIL, your Step MIL sounds like a right        to you, DH and Ruby    , im so excited today, my Chanel bag was delivered and i love it so much, H has already been into it and was walking about with it on her shoulder  

Karin -     Your family are in my prayers      

Tinx - Is Willow teething again? it always made DD go off her food    

Kerri - It must be a sign, out of everything in Boots your DS chose a PG test,   

R4F - When is your EDD?

Sue - Tell your Dh we are important   

Saskia - A day at the zee sounds wonderful.


DD has a terrible nappy rash just now, she is getting her lower molars in, the last 2 teeth thank goodness and wouldnt eat much yesterday, i think ive now used every nappy cream out there and nothing seems to be helping it, she keeps saying its sore, MIL put egg white on it and its taken a bit of the redness out of it so hope it gets better soon, think if it doesnt look better tomorrow i might take her to the DR's.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, just sent you a PM. You're in my thoughts hun.

Debs, ouch, those diaper rashes can be nasty.  Evan had a horrible one a few months ago and we found that just putting him in the bath for awhile really helped.  EDD is July 21st but scheduled c-section will be 1-2 weeks before that....that is, if we make it that far with the complications.

Cath, wow...you should be a proud mommy!  Good for Ruby!  How neat too that they "wrote" the poems (with help of course).  Good for her!  As for me, yeah, I was discharged from the hospital on Friday.  

Sue, good luck with your scan.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.

Can't believe my boy is goign to be 4 on Sunday.  The time just flies.  Getting things organized for his party at the playland with his friends...should be lots of fun.  Then later that day our immediate family is coming over for joint bday dinner for the two of us.  (Dinner would have been at my inlaws but it's now at our place due to my restrictions).


----------



## Stokey

Debs -    poor little thing, Its awful, Issy is suffering at the minute due to teeth! I find that if i can clean her bum with wipes/cottonwool and warm water and then rub a thin layer of talc on all over to take all moisture out, and then I slap a ridiculous amount of sudocrem on and it works! I did use metanium once and that was brilliant. I really hope it heals soon for her. 

sorry it short i'll be back on later for proper catch up      to all xxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Another day, another post lost.  Earlier I when I was typing there was a power cut.  

R4F - Hope Evan has a lovely birthday (and a lovely birthday for you too).  Hope dinner with family is good.

Debs - Hope DD nappy rash is better soon.  Poor thing.  

Cath - Well done to Ruby - that is fab.

Karin -         I am so sorry - what a rubbish time you are having at the moment.  Love to you.  Thinking of you.        

Kerri - Hope all gone well today.

Hi Tinx, Ally, Saskia, AJ and anyone else.

Not sure what to think from scan today.    When I had scan lady said I have 6 lead follies and may need to increase dose.  When I saw nurse for blood test she said I had a lot going on - I assume lots of small ones - so seem to be saying different things.  Anyway they said they would call if I need to change dose and they haven't so assume all OK.  So back Friday for another scan.  Most go need injection due.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hi all...

Not good news from me I'm afraid, feeling very angry with my bl**dy body right now. Had a scan today and have absolutely zilch on my left ovary.....and only 3 follicles on the right...    I just feel so hopeless right now. The 3 that I have are a bit small and they're not even sure they will be good enough for EC so need to check friday and then may have to abandon 

I had a feeling something like this would happen, but why why why? 

After my appointment I went to see a friend who has had a baby 3 weeks ago, really didn't want to go but it was ok as it was a good friend who's had her share of [email protected] but nevertheless.....bad timing.

Feeling so rubbish now, not sure its all worth it....loads going on in my head so will be back later when feeling brighter

Saskia xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Saskia -                   So hope that Friday brings you better news.        

Sue x


----------



## andyjane

Evening wonderful ladies,Karin- how are you Hun?? Hope your nans scan went ok .
Saskia- hope Fri brings better news.
I am keeping busy atm so I am not worrying- am dreading a call with news. Still cant take it in. BIL and GF are constantly in our thoughts atm. Why is life so blinkin cruel. Dare not take D to G&Gs in case BIL and GF are there. They went on Sun BIL really down in the dumps and GF as white as a sheet- a week ago they were so happy with loads of plans.
I just keep   and  - detailed scan for BIL and GF Thurs
Night lovely ladies

AJ


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning lovelies

Saskia - you poor love    how awful but it might not be all that negative, those 3 follies could grow big and strong in the next few days - lots of brazil nuts and protein hun and I bet they will be good enough, dont throw the towel in just yet -   

Sue - same goes for you hun, loadsa protein and those follies will be fighting fit by Friday.

Debs - I agree with Ally I also use Meta (whatever its called) the horrid yellow stuff and it works like a dream - Ruby suffers with sensitive skin so cannot even use Sudocream on her as it gives her a reaction but that stuff is brill!

Ready - time does fly hun and I bet you cant believe he is 4! Hope you will be well enough to enjoy his birthday to the max!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Working today and dh has gone to a funeral in Manchester - a distant relative of his - FIL funeral is next Tuesday so not looking forward to that however..............Was hoping to get out running this evening (am finding its a great stress reliever, just plug in my ipod and listen to Lady Gaga screeching in my ears!) but as dh is away cant get out now until tomorrow so I guess itll have to be the Wii Fit when R is in bed!!!

xx


----------



## kerribluecat

morning all

saskia - hope fri brings good news, u and me both    re H&E!!!!!!, thanks for the chat last night!!

cath - glad u sound brighter, good on u for running, i get out of breath just walking up the stairs these days 

tinx - how r u lovely

andyjane, -hope BIL gets some good news soon  

hi to stokey, diamond diva, sapphire 

well had EC yesterday...had utter shock..just about to go in for EC theatre when embryologist came and said prob with dh sample   so clarke kent hadnt even made it that day, let alone his superman cloak!!!  ), basically told his count was not 100 mil and 'superman', but 42 mill and sluggish, r only option now to guarentee any fertilisation was ICSI...i totally broke down and Dh was sppechless and white as a sheet, so there we were faced with another £750 bill,, they even marched us to the paypiont on our way out, i was so upset i snapped and said how on earth do u expect me to have that kind of money available, we had no idea we would be having ICSI, iwhy wasnt dh tesed this time round instead of realying on his count 3 years ago!!!! in total shock and will need to transfer some funds before i pay, i can give u my card but its barley has my £10.57 a week child benefit im expected to live on  

anyway the day was gloomy, we were in such shock, i havent slept all night and feel terrible  

good news they did get 21 follies though!!!!!...no wonder i was so bloated!!!!! 

well just got call from clinic and.....................................out of 21 follies 17 were of good quality........and 15 have fertislied...im still sitting here crying in utter shock...my god what a rollercoaster 24hrs!!!!!!!!!

cant wait to tell dh as hes totally broken we have no money at all left and he feels so low 

still in shock!!!!!       let this be a good outcome!!!!!!!!!!

i really cant thank all of u enough for being here, i was awkake all night writing my post in my head, i have truelly made some amazing friendships on here and hope i can be there for u all too.....lets hope we all get some good news hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  
       

kerri xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Lovely Ladies,


Cath - We've been using the Metanium and it normally clears up any rash she has but this time its not, i think its because the rash is so bad and she keeps telling me its sore   , think its worse when she wee's.

Kerri -     i cant beleive your clinic treated you both like that     and made you pay there and then, but your follies sound fab, sending loads of                        your way    

Saskia -      Hope you get better news on Friday                             

AJ - I can only imagine what your BIL and SIl are going through just now          Hope they get some news soon   

Karin - How are you today?      

Sue - Hope Friday brings good news                  


Looks like     are needed all round    


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, it's all very confusing isn't it?  Yeah...the nurse could have been commenting on some that are a bit smaller, so again, they just may catch up.  You'll be amazed at what extra dose of the meds can do.  Fingers crossed for you.    

saskia, so sorry for your dissapointing scan.  When we were doing ivf in 2007 it also started out as a crap cycle as I didn't have many follicles growing and it didn't change from one scan to the next. Looked like EC was going to be cancelled.  My dr then upped my meds and things turned around the next few days.  Things started looking up then and they collected 10 mature eggs.  So sending prayers your way that an extra boost will do the same for you.    

Cath, sounds like a hard time for you and dh with a few funerals.  Will be thining of you next Tuesday as it must be so hard (plus the extra stress and upset with the family).  Hugs.  

kerri, so sorry about dh's sample but with ICSI, they'll select the good ones.  That's the beauty of it.  So sorry though that they didn't test him recently.  (We had a similar experience in 2007).  So happy you have a happy ending though with 15 fertilized. That's fantastic!  Hope you're not too uncomfortable. Sending you lots of positive vibes your way.


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone xx


       hugs needed all round I think.

Wot is going on, it all seems to be going pear shaped again on here! We have such clear cycles of up and adown, up and down. Must be due and up now!!!!!

Saskia, sweetheart, I am so sorry to hear about your follies. I defo wd ask about having your meds increased as they can perform miracles in a matter of hours. Had similar prob as you with a medicated iui and changing the dosage did help. Things can change so quickly, try not to give up babe. Dont blame yourself, its the drugs not you xxxx Hope that you can get some peace and some sleep. Try and  rest and that will help you feel stronger xxxx       

Kerri, well its clearly a case of "superwoman"at the mo!! Well done chicken!!! Whens the et?? oooh, thinking of ya xxxxx      PS I write posts in my sleep too!!!

AJ, how are you? Have you been able to relax at all? How is the family?? hugs to you all xx     

Cath, wot a time for you all, this is rediculous, hope that you are battling on ok. Well done Ruby! What a star!!!!!

Sue, best wishes for Fri honxx hope its all good news xxxx I bet that you have lots of littlies still brewing and so dont yet count, hope thay have grown up into whopper follies by Fri!! xx

Hello everyone else.

Ally, ta for your ** contact! Will try and find time to figure out how to msg you!!! Huge love and what are you up to of late? Any funny mother or daughetr stories to share!!!

Had a wobbly day yest. Parents came which was nice ut meant I didnt get a chance to stop or snooze and with Willow and me waking ( not getting!) up with the birds I really wanted a snooze! Still minimal food going down Willow, and my mum, even tactlessly said that she is looking much slimmer. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I had a few teenage tantrums from her yest pm and felt very fed up and like I have lost my angel, but one of "our" songs came on the radio when she was in the bath! I cried, scooped her out pronto and we had an impromptu snuggle and dance and all was forgiven! I am defo being challenged by her at the  mo, she is very strong and independent willed! I LOVE that about her and I am just the same, but I lack the energy and strength to cope with it all at the mo!! Oh well, onwards and upwards I guess!!! Had lots of cuddles today and also saw my acupuncturist to help give me some energy and relief from my emotions! he is also working on my kidney and uterus so hope to goodness it all pays off, as so skint!

well, better away, willow is snoozing so may get a small nap in 2!!! 

Love to everyone, we all seem to really need a big hug at the mo. I wish we could all have a big duvet to snuglle under together! That and choccie and wine and a few other treats!!!  xxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi again ladies,

Thankyou so much for your loveliness, really makes me smile when the chips are down.

Feeling surprisingly ok today believe it or not...the sun and Priya help with that hugely. Had a long chat with dh last night, talking about all the what ifs...and realised we can't make any decisions until friday. I know its not the end as such but it just felt like it. When I saw the consultant for the scan he kind of told me it was all ok, when I clearly know its not. I left the room in tears and he made absolutely no attempt to console me and shoved a prescription in my hand and said goodbye. I saw a nurse outside the room who luckily had an ounce or more of compassion and took me into another room to discuss the problem. She was very to the point and said " Well its not good news so I'm not going to dress it up for you " She also explained to me that the 3 follies I have are not quite the size they should be for dates...only 10mm and should be bigger, and she also said that if they had not grown significantly by friday then IVF will be abandoned. I'm so glad I saw her, as the doc was obviously on some other planet!!!!   At least now I can prepare myself. She also said that the likeliest cause is that I have low ovarian reserve but it was unusual as Priya is only nearly 2 . So if this doesn't work or doesn't go ahead then its AMH tests...and maybe a different dose on next cycle. But at the moment I'm on the same dose...  

So so so  ing for good news friday. I think I can cope if there are 3 goodies on friday but if not then I have fallen at the first hurdle and god I don't know what to think. I know it sounds odd to go and see a friend with a new baby yesterday after this new but in actual fact it was fine, took my mind off my issues and we sat in the sun in a beer garden all afternoon so its not all bad. Today I have just been to the park with Priya, a picnic, some toys, ball and blanket etc, waited for my friend to join us but by then Priya had landed in a heap of dog poo...walked it all over the picnic blanket, sat in it....need I go on? So quickly ran home to shower her off and get a new blanket, to then join my friend, who has 2 kids under 2, who proceeded to moan about how hard it all is!!!!! I mean purlease! AND she new about my situation!!!   Why do people do that?

Anyway.............

Karin- Sorry to hear your sad sad news darling, how is your Nan now? Sending you lots of   thoughts xxx

Cath- Your poor dh with all these funerals...  hope you're ok, glad the running is giving you a new focus. I am soooo over psychics now...dh and I chatted yesterday and realised that not only was the psychic wrong about stuff she couldn't be further from what has happened...anyway, fab news about little Ruby, what a superstar! Will look out for her in years to come...   Munching on brazils as we speak....

Kerri- Fantastic news after all honey, well done you, not long now until the 2ww....always here for you chick, love the chats too! Can't believe we were in the same building yesterday at the same time.... 

Tinx- Thankyou for your message, trying to do all the positive thinking thing but in actual fact I have spent the morning feeling sooo lucky to have my gorgeous girl (even if she is covered in doggie poo)   How is the stimming going for you? Have you got a date for anything yet or do they scan and check as time goes on?

Sue- And they say spring is a good time to ttc! Glad to hear you have some follies there but what do they mean about things going on? I can't stand the fact that people are never clear about OUR bodies....why are they so secretive about telling us the truth? (Unfortunately as a nurse I sort of know the answer to that question...they want an easy life and the least you know, the less questions thay get asked!!!) Really have my fingers and other bits crossed for us BOTH on friday...please please let this work  

Debs- Thankyou for the   and   definitely needed them!

Ready- Thanks for your reassuring words, have trawled the pages of FF looking at all sorts of horrid stuff trying to find out more about it all, but I guess there are no answers really, we're all different and respond differently....its really nice to hear someone who has been thru similar though  

Ally- How are you my love?  

AJ- Hope thursday brings some better news from your BIL/GF scan...how awful for you feeling unable to see them with your little one in tow...its so tricky being diplomatic and understanding, without avoiding them in an obvious way    

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone...Priya is stirring so better go but may pop back later.....thanks again everyone, don't know where I would be without you all

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

Thank you as always for your support you are all such lovely ladies.  I have been reading but not really had time to post.

Will try now although Emma has a ghastly rash all over her head face and hands ( ) Which the doctors says is a reaction to something but we don't know what, so she's not settling to bed as it is sooooo itchy.  She keeps scratching very hard and saying "hurt mummy" 

*Saskia*       for your scan on Friday... grow follies grow!!!    Am magining dog poo picture... 

*Tinx* I'm with you on the mini teenager stage!!!   They are little terrors at times. Emma was being such a pickle the other day in the garden doing all the things she knows she's not supposed I was so cross then she picked a Daisy and gave it to me with a kiss out of nowhere!!!  

*Ready* Thanks for your pms... you are so sweet... nearly time for "big school" for you!!! 

*Debs* Poor Hannah... that must be so painful for her. Hope it clears up soon. 

*Kerri* Great news about your follies but sorry to hear about DH sample and  at your clinic what an awful way to treat you!!!   

*Cath* Well done for running... that so great!!! so sorry to hear about all the trouble you and Dh are having... such a sad time as it is without added upset.   

*AJ* Hope they here something soon.   How are you doing?

*Sue* Lots of    For your scan on Froday. Have you heard if you need to change the dose? Grow Follies grow!!! 

*Ally* How are you doing hun? 

I hope I haven't missed anyone but if I have I sorry. 

My Nan didn't have her scan yesterday in the end just a chest x ray which they could something but not sure what?  She has her brain scan tomorrow and then hopefully we'll have a better understanding of what's going on. Thank you for all the lovely wishes... it really means the wrold to me. The last few months have been so tough (first lap, done back in, FIL poorly, cat sick then passing away, my poor lovely Nan being unwell) That i truly wouldn't have managed without you.

                  

Right someone shouting "Mummy" at a hundred decibels... 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Karin - Poor Emma  You said she had been in the garden - could it be something there - we used to have a plant in our garden that brought me out in terrible rash. Hope you have some good news about your Nan soon.  I didn't hear from the clinic so have been sticking with the same dose. Assume bloods all came back normal.

Saskia - Hope those follies grow nice and big. Good luck for Friday.   to Priya and the dog poo - can't imagine it was terribly funny at the time though.   having to listen to your friend complaining. I assume when she said there was lots going on that several things were happening in there but who knows really. Thanks for your wishes - hope Friday is a good day for us both 



Tinx said:


> I wish we could all have a big duvet to snuglle under together! That and choccie and wine and a few other treats!!! xxxx


Aww Tinx - That sounds so nice. Would be great wouldn't it. Hope you are feeling OK and sorry you didn't get your nap. Hope going OK for you tx wise.    Thanks for your kind words.  

R4F - Thanks  

Debs - Thanks  

Kerri - Embie dividing vibes   

Cath - Thanks - trying to up the protein - had lot of milk and cheese today and had eggs and chicken for dinner. So hope everything going OK.    for you.

AJ - Hope scan goes well for BIL and GF on Thurs 

Hi Ally and anyone else.

Feeling OK today. Lots of twinges going on in there so hope something going on. Who knows - only Friday will tell.   Had a phone call yesterday from a lady who had taken photos at Emily's playgroup last year. She asked if I would give her permission to use a photo of Emily for their promotional poster at the May Day celebration. Look forward to seeing it.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

hello xxx

Sue -      for friday sweet and lovely news of Emily's photo being used, you must be so proud xx

KArin -    hope Gran's ok hun poor thing. And I hope Emma is ok, your heart breaks when their not right. thinking of you xxx

Saskia -      for friday sweet, I hope that 3 is your magic number, always here if you need to chat xxx

Tinx -   Issy is having trouble with food too, wonder if its the weather?? and why do Mum's say things like that - so annoying!  I love the duvet idea, that sounds divine.  So many storie and most include Dr Who!xx

Ready - Hello hun, hope your doing well, birthday time is nearly here.......xxxxxx

Debs - Hope Hannah's bottom is healing ok, I can't wait for Issy to start going on the potty and she'll soon realise it means having a sore free botty! xxxx

Kerri -     what a shock for you with scan and ICSI        I am praying for it to work hn, its excellent news that so many fertilised       xxx

Cath -      Thank you for always being there, sending lots of love and strength for next week.  BTW - love that hunk from prison break - scrummy xxxxxx

AJ - Hows things hun, thinking of you xxxx

well been cleaning all day and sorting photos out too seem to be very busy at the min.  My progestrone BT start again tomorrow but I'm 99% certain I haven't ovulated this time either. we haven;t even had any BMS as I seem to have lost all enthusiaism!
Issy has been unsettled again at night and keeps pooing in the middle of the night which is so not like her, i think her teeth are bothering her again! dratted things

lots of love to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Ally - no probs - what are FF's for? Poor Issy - hope those teeth come through soon!  Its my cleaning day tomorrow - fancy coming round to do mine??!!

Sue - Fab news on Emily - its so exciting when something like that happens isnt it - keep up with the protein and water and all the best for tomorrow hun x

Karin - poor little thing, what an earth has caused that reaction do you think? Hope your gran's scan went okay today  

Saskia - sounds like you had an adventure yesterday  .  Get as much protein down your neck as you can tonight hun and all the best for tomorrow  

Tinx - sounds like you need a   - you thing you are challenged now - believe me - it gets worse!! I have never met a more stubborn, independent, willful child in all my life as darling R!! Nobody can believe it some of the things she comes out with however, all my family say 'I wonder where she gets it from' I may be strong/independent/stubborn but not half as bad as the little minx!!! Cuddles & dancing - my fav xx

Ready - hope the party preparations are underway!!

Debs - poor little H - we have a steriod cream prescribed for R skin and when her bottom gets bad (esp. with the potty training) I use a very thin layer of it and it clears it up - perhaps you can ask your docs for it? Hope you are ok.

Kerri - yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fabiouso!!!!! Positive thinking babe and it gets results!! Are you going to blasts with them - when is et??

Andyjane - hope you are keeping ok.

Sorry if I have missed anyone!!

Last day for me and a long weekend ahead - Ruby back to school tomorrow after the Easter hols and ballet on Sat too - bought her the whole outfit recently and it is gorgeous however you have to sew the strap on the ballet shoes and I did that last week but when I tried them on her last night - Ive done it in the wrong place - doh!! gotta unpick them and restitch them tonight!!!!

Anyway - will prob catch up over the weekend.

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath - I didn't have to sew anything on Emily ballet shoes.  It has been enough for me that I have had to adjust her bee costume for the show - not great with needle so it doesn't look very professional but you can't see that bit anyway.

Ally - Hope everything goes OK for progesterone test    it is hard to keep up enthusiasm for BMS all the time    Poor Issy - hope she is OK soon.  

Saskia -        

Hello Tinx, R4F, Debs, Karin, Kerri, AJ and anyone else.

Hopefully after scan tomorrow I will have more of an idea what I am doing.  I have asked them if they can put me later on the list for EC with having to arrange childcare - they said they would try (am I not paying them enough money to do more than try!!!!).  We don't tell anyone about tx and it is quite difficult to think of an excuse for needing a babysitter at 7am.

Sue x


----------



## kerribluecat

evening all

cath - lovin your beach pics on ** , would out be out of turn to say what a cutie dd u have and a 'very' dishy dh   lol
hope u have a lovely weekend and im sureyour sewing skills r fine!!1, ive got a degree in textiles andcan barely sew on a button! 

stokey - hope Issy sleeps better over the weekend with no no:2 awakings,..i do love to clean its totally therapy for me, saying that im very fustrated im not doin any since EC as so sore and not risking anything, im sittng her fidgeting wanting to get the hoover out!!!

tinx - how was your day today, hope u got everything off your chest today and willow enjoyed grandparent time   , lovin your messages  

sapphire - good luck tomorrow babe   , know what u mean about sorting out someone looking after ds, if we get a call in tomorrow, dh will have to get back from work, then get ds to mums then to clinic all in all totally impossible under 3 hrs!!!!, we alone live nearly 2hrs from clinic!!!! 

KW33 - how r u? how is your dear nan, lets hope things r to turn for the better now   

R4F - how r u? how was ds birthday

well clinic called this morn, still have all 15, all top quality and 10 r grade 1, so very pleased, hopefully goin to blast, but they will call tomorrow, if so ET will be sunday!!!!! OMG, still so very sore and stiff, am managin to get away with lifting ds as much as poss, as he gets upstairs alone ( me behind of course!) then to come down i sit him on my lap and we bounce down step by step...which he finds very funny!!!, i lower his cot side and slide him out too  , and lowered his high chair which he can now climb in and i think he thinks is his throne!!, hes being a dream as been cooped in, and i am totally cbeebied out of my skull ( what a terrible mother), saying that he entertains himself well an is happy laying on the floor playing with his trains and amusing himself!, even havin a good afternoon nap so i can get into bed and read, not an invalid, but i dont want to turn around and say i didnt try my best!!!!, u all know what i mean!!!.......blimey im so trying to justify myself r what!!!!

dh came home and freaked me out that the headmaster held a meeting saying the recession is hitting it all hard and no one is safe...( not even teachers!!!??) OMG, i dont work, we have 3 stepkids to pay for, if i get preg i wont be getting maternity as never went back after DS, no family/free childcare around.....just spent all our savings on ICSI........arrggghhhh  , something i dont want to hear!!!!!, i know u wounder why we r doin this...........but i want a baby!!!! is that so wrong?

god im sorry i really sound a pra** dont i!!!!, so unfair we all have to pay from somthing that should be a natural free thing to achieve........do u reckon im alittle hormonal or what  
right im off before i cant stop this verbal diaroohea!!!  

kerri xxx


----------



## Tinx

Kerri, dont blame you for feeling like that, I am in full agreement with everyword, its a tough old world we live in, charatcer building I believe is the phrase!!! although I can think of a few other choice words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well impressd with all your top graders!!! Bring on Sunday baby!!!! Love ya xx

Cath, Ruby and Willow would make a great duo I reckon!!!! My mum is LOVING the fact that Willow has got attitude!! She is constantly bleating " we all know where she gets it from, ooooh, I have waited for this, its payback!.... She is a one!!  I have said to her in the past that I was not unruly as a kid,  its just she was not good at managing me! What does that now mean for me and Willow! GRRRR!!!! Can you get a piccie of your budding artsitic, story writing ballerina on here?

Sue, best wishes for your scan hon xxx

Karin, hows your nan?? Hows you?? Lots of hugs flying your way xx

Saskia, hows the pma doing Hope that you still feeling pretty grounded xxxxx

Ally, how is Issy, must be something in the water with our little ones going off food etc! Hope she perks up soon

Big hugs to everyone else as well ..

Well, saw the clinic`s counselor toady, she was amazed at how much I think and worry!!!! We worked on more positive thoughts for me and letting go of some of my anger and hurt re esil. Was lovely to talk to her. She was Professor Winstons nurse for many years then trained as a councellor and then specialised in IVF work, got a masters and everything! i couldnt be in better hands! Did a spot of retail therapy and that helped too! Knickers and a toddler taming style book!!! Willow had eaten a good breaky here this morn and I was convinced that she wouldnt eat lunch with my mum and dad, but she bloomin well did!!!!! Took a few food stuffs to get something she liked but she ate!! She also ate a  whopper tea here and drank all her bedtime milk for the 3rd night in a row so she must be feeling better, onwards and upwards I say! Hope it lasts!!! Gonna have a curry take out tonight to celebrate!! Any excuse!! The drugs this time round are VERY different and I hope I stay this cool and collected as its FAR better!! YEAH!!! Just hope it all pays off and we get the soooo longed for BFP.

Huge hugs to us all, in, on and under the collective duvet!!!

Big kisses and many thanks for always being here, my god its a life saver xx


----------



## andyjane

Hi wonderful ladies,

Well- sadly things did not go well at detailed scan, sizes of head and legs correct and bowel problems too. They also feel that the heart valves are "plumbed the wrong way round"- hence slower than liked HB. They are seeing cardiologist today. We fear that termination is likey- Gf is 22weeks and 3 days today. They have been told given the probs if the baby survives beyond birth 2 major ops needed ASAP, or SB.
So, as you can imagine we are all in a state of well, shock really, but MIL feels they have already made the decision. She is finding it hard as they know the gender of the baby and have seen pics ( MIL has always wanted a G Daughter as baby is a girl). It hurts me too as we lost Ds twin at 8 weeks- which seems to have been forgotton and I cried this am
This makes my little guy even more precious now (despite his undescended testes).
My main concern is- do I keep D away from G&Gs in case they visit?
ALSO D is one 3 weeks today, I want to do a party tea (DH family as mine live too far away) and would like ALL Ds family to attend, is that expecting too much- should I not bother. MIL says I should go ahead as  "life goes on " and she feels they will want to get back to" normality " whatever that is atm- and DH says he is NOT not celebrating Ds 1st birthday just "because what has happened".

So, the next time D moans or I even begin to whinge the AF has arrived- I will just think bout BIL and GF and how flippin lucky we are to have D- our IVF miracle.

Hope everyone else is doin ok- sorry for the me me me post.

AJ


----------



## kerribluecat

andy jane -   , it really is upsetting time and so makes us appreciate more then we can possible do already our healthy miracles. I had a friend last year that had a still birth at 40 weeks! x

quick update sorry - clinic called ( day 3), ll goin vry very well as she said!!!, we hav 11 fab embies all doin what they should with 7 top qualit, so now goin to blast!!!, so ET wll be sun mon, so off to mums torrow morn to sty over,before app sun morn!!!!, so will update u all on outcome sun night!

hope u all have a fab weekend!!!!   

lastnight dh and i agreed on a name..presumptious i know but it helps me keep positve, anyway we have NEVER agreed on any names so i hoping this is a sign  


thanku again for all your support!!!!! OMG 11 days togo before OTD!!!!!!

                                

kerri xx


----------



## Stokey

AJ -       so sorry hun things did not go well, its an awful time and your right it does make you hug your LO even more so. Sadly I have been in a similar situation with my brother and SIL and they discovered that things were not right at 16 weeks, my SIL was 44 at the time.  They deicded to have a termination as the likelihood of the baby surviving after birth was minimal.  I think they made the right choice in the end, and even though it was incredibly painful afterwards they had the family to support them and they are still trying now, and she is 46 this year.  You have a testing few weeks ahead of you all and I send you lots of love and strength for you to get through it.


----------



## Stokey

ooops sorry Kerri must have posted at the same time there!

Thats brilliant news hun so exciting and OMG 11 days!! 
         
         
I'll be doing my sticky vibe dance on sunday for you a huge GOOD LUCK SWEETIE

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

kerri, great news on going to blasts!  That's fantastic! Am crosssing my fingers for you.      

Sue, how did your scan go?

I'm back in the hospital again.    Was so upset when it happened as I don't want to miss Evan's birthday party on Sunday.  My dr is quite easy going so said hopefully i'll still be able to go.  Will have to see though.  Was also give steroid injections this time just in case. Just pray that everything is ok...and so want to goto my little boys party and see him on his (our) birthday.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Oh AJ - such sad news - so sorry.        I guess the only thing you can do is be there if they need you.

R4F - Sorry you have had to go back to hospital.   that everything OK for you.  Hope you are out to see Evan's birthday and enjoy your own on course.      

Kerri - Great news - loads of luck for ET      

Tinx - Glad the counsellor was good.  Hooray for Willow doing well with her food.

Saskia - Hope there was good news for you today.      

Hello Ally, Cath, Debs, Karin and anyone else.

Scan today showed lots of follies about 25 on each side.  Have about 15 each side that are good size but not ready for EC yet (seems a bit of a dramatic change to first scan).  Had blood test because obviously concerned about OHSS - that has all come back OK and scan showed small amount of fluid behind one ovary but nothing else.  Continue with drugs and back Monday.

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

AJ, so sorry for you and your family at this distressing time. Hope that yu are all able to pull togeher and be of support where needed.  

Kerri, YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE you little blinder!!! Roll n Sun and prepare for celebrations 14 days later eh!         

Sue, blimey oh Reiley!! That is a huge change! Sound very positive but omg!!! Bet you ache!! Hope that all goes to plan for you too sweets xxx        

Ready, oh babe, so so so sorry to hear thta  you are yet again in the comforts of your hosp. Pray that you go home soon and celebrate your joint bdays. Big hugs angel xx         

Saskia, how did you get on sweetheart, been thinking of you all day. Please tell us the good news. Hang in ther if not, you can try again on higher meds xxxxxx                

Hi everyone else, how are things xxxxxxx

Well, Willow has eaten vast quntities of food again today so am well happy BUT she is very much anti all veg, esp spuds! She just gags and sits it all out. Who knows what has happened? She was a real veg-aholic before all this. I am sad but coping and feeling far less anxious and cross. MIL here tomorrow, lets see how long it takes for her to make me angry or cry! At least she has decided to just stay for the day! Rediculous t drive 200+ miles for a day trip but it gets her out of my hair!!

Sleep well everyone. off for dinner now.

OOOH almost forgot, have got slightly more and wet cm So sorry tmi!! Feel almost like I am gonna ovulate but surely I cant! Is this normal? I defo feel like things are going on in my nether regions! o hope its all going well and we can start e/t earleir than thought!! Not had any terrible drug reactions, unlike last time, hope that doesnt mean they are not working as well for me! Any ideas on cm girlies? Thanks xxx


----------



## saskia b

So p*ssed off just lost a long post!  

Well not so bad news for me today, I have 3 follies still so IVF still going ahead....  I now understand why its called a rollercoaster, and I'm only on the first bend!!! Its so weird how I prayed for loads of eggs and then when there were 3 I was sooooo disappointed, and then when it was almost abandoned, I prayed for those 3 to grow and today I am just so relieved and chuffed to have those 3!! Anyway, I am booked for EC on monday morning, and if all goes well then ET on wed or thurs! Eek. Please someone up there make this happen for me        

My Mum and Dad are coming to look after Priya this week, bit worried as never left her with anyone EVER apart from dh and maybe my bro at night when she is asleep....mainly because we have no-one around us! Dh is meant to be on nights this week but will hopefully get some time off...unbelievably he has been banging on about his bro's stag do today!! Like I have little else to worry about.....honestly, men!!! 

Sue-     Woweeeee thats a bit different from 6!!! Fantastic news though...you must have been a bit shocked, did someone different do the scan than the last one? Hope you are not too uncomfortable and ohss stays away...the nurse was telling me about ohss today and when I pointed out to her that I only had 3 follies...she said "Oh. That doesn't apply to you then" Doh. No sh*t sherlock. Best of luck honey    

AJ- How awful for your poor BIL and GF, really difficult situation. My honest opinion though, is that whilst it may be sensible to stay away for the time being, your little man is only going to have one first birthday, and although he will have no memory of it, its your right to mark it and celebrate it. Its a tricky one, but kids are oblivious to all this...and if he was 4 or 5 you would certainly not be able to cancel a party for him....maybe the rest of the family will appreciate a positive thing to focus on? Good luck with your decision.  

Tinx- Sorry honey I'm no good with advice on that, but it sounds like a good thing, maybe cm shows your uterus is gearing up for its new arrivals? Really hope so. Glad your side effects are staying away etc...sorry for not replying to your pm yet, running out of time and trying to get my house ship shape for the next couple of weeks, thinking of you  

Kerri- I am so pleased for you honey, your on the next bend of the rollercoaster now! Sending you lots of     We'll miss each other again chick can you believe it? Maybe just maybe we may meet when we go and have a pg scan    

Ready- Oh you poor thing, you must be so fed up being in hospital especially this weekend! Got everything crossed for you, hope you can spend sunday with Evan  

Ally- How are you darling?  

Debs- Hope you're ok and not too busy  

Cath- Hope you have a good weekend  

Karin- How are you honey? Any news on your poor Nan? Thinking of you  

Well better go to bed, trying to be good and get in a habit for the dreaded 2ww....please please let me get as far as the 2ww  

Night night girls, have a good weekend 

Saskia xx


----------



## Siobhan1

saskia b said:


> So p*ssed off just lost a long post!


Hi Saskia,

If you can remember (I always forget, but the idea is good) try copying the post before you click to send, then if you lose it you can just paste it 

Siobhan x


----------



## Tinx

Just a quickie as MIL due any sec.

Just wanted to say Saskia, hon, that is great that you are still able to continue, it all seems to have been very fast for you, that must be a relief. Really hope that all goes well over the next week. I am sure Priya will be fine with your parents. Know how worried you are though, I dont really leave Willow with anyone either. She has been with my parents but opther than that its mainly me. I am planning, that if my tx works, to slowly introduce her to staying at my parents over night as it will have to happen when the baby is coming       so need to practice. PMA and all that!!!!! Have a restful weekend and fingers all crossed darling xx

Kerri, hope that it all goes well on Sunday babe, thinking of you very very much. All my love xx

AJ, just heard last night that esil has had terrible complications too. She has been bleeding and so went for a scan. The baby is very tiny and doesnt match her dates at all, yet she is convinced that her dates are correct so the baby must be abnormally sized. They also cant find a heartbeat. They will check her again next week. It probably has sadly died as she would defo have a heartbeat  by now. They told us their news over a month ago and so they are much more than 6 weeks gone  and a beat would show by now. Its all very sad for them and of course it makes me think what if it were me... It is terrible I know but I am, in a way relieved for me. I am sooooo sad and sorry for them but at the same time it has taken some of my terrible pain away. I know that is not very kind, but it is true. Maybe i will change? I hope that you are ok.

Bugger, thats the door, gotta go.

Love to everyonme back l8r xx


----------



## Stokey

Hello lovelies   

Cath - R's ballet outfit sounds so cute - any pics on **? How did cleaning og did you get it all done? I'm still doing mine!

Sue - Fab news hun! Yay!     for monday, when do yout think EC will be then? 

Kerri -    for sunday hun, I have my dance prepared it all sounds really good for you sweetheart xx

Tinx - OH NO I have MIL tomorrow too! I dread it!  Its good news that Willow is back on with her food what a relief! CM sounds like positive news to me, your womb must be getting nice and juicy ready for those embies to stick.  I am sorry about your Esil, its not nice for anyone to hear that sort of news but I know what you mean.

AJ - Thinking of you and yor family  

Ready -    so sorry your back in there is LO ok? I hope you get out for tomorrow hun and get to spend a wonderful day with Evan, take care xx

Saskia - Thank goodness I said 3 would be your magic number and remember you only need 1!       i have everything crossed for mon morning and i'll be thinking of you. xx

Karin - How are you sweetheart? 

Debs - How are you and hows H's nappy rash doing? 

Well the rain has started today after all this lovely weather, I have to clean the guinea pigs out and I don't like doing it in the rain! DH has been working 12 hrs all week and today to but thankfully he has tomorrow off so won't be on my own with MIL!
I went for first Blood test yesterday and have another mon and thurs too to see if I have ovulated although I think i know the answer to that one! Sometimes i feel like i'm getting nowhere and going round in cricles. I have had to order more clomid through my GP and have 2 more cycles worth I just hope that the con decides to go straight to injections after the next course of clomid.

well best get busy

bye girlies

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Just a quick one from me - in process of getting ready to hit the shops!!  Been to ballet this morning and feeling slightly mad   just spent £60 on a ballet uniform - first time shes worn it today and found out they are changing the uniform from blue to pink - fuming!!!!  Went for a long run last night and now my bum muscles are really hurting so hobbling around a bit!!  Also feeling rather smug with myself - I may have told you my ex-boyfriend and his 'new' girlfriend had a baby on new years eve and as he is the brother of my best friend we are still very friendly as Im close to his family - anyway, 'the girlfriend' used to be really friendly towards me and likewise, I used to give her clothes etc. that Id never worn and shoes and stuff as she didnt have much money to buy clothes.  When she got pg she stopped speaking to me and ignoring me, since she had the baby its got even worse and I see her at the school so its really awkward, my bf reckons she is jealous - god knows why, she is blonde, pretty and got everything I wanted incl a new baby! I know my ex would take me back tomorrow if I asked (not that I would) but I think she probably knows this.  I made a point of saying hello to her the other day and talking to her as if nothing was wrong and she went home and said to my bf she was mortified that Id gone to speak to her as she wanted to ignore me and had to face me.  Funny thing, I was in the local coffee shop yesterday arvo and I saw her sitting there with my exes mother, so I breezed in and sat at a table, I then went over to their table and spoke to exes mother (who was holding new baby) but I blatently ignored 'the girlfriend' and 'the new baby', said my goodbyes and walked off - I was pleased with myself but when I got home my bf rang me up and told me shed gone to her mums later and the girlfriend said she'd seen me and I 'was dressed up as if I was going out on a Saturday night' the mother then said (without thinking I guess) 'oh yeah, Caths always been like that, always glamourous, when she used to stay here she'd get up in the morning looking stunning' hahaahaahaaahaahaa - childish I know but apparently 'the girlfriend' was gutted!!!! Will make a point of dressing up on the school run now and talking to her so at least she will have to look at me!!!!!!

Anyway enough of that..

Ally - got all my cleaning done thanks yeah - will post 'ballet' photos on **!  Fingers crossed for the ovulation babe - just make sure you have lots of BMS!

Kerri - ah thanks chick - I dont mind you telling me dh is gorgeous - in fact I quite like it when other people say that - makes me proud!! Loving your 'chicken/hen' pics too!!!  Fab news about your eggs hun - all the best for tomorrow.

Tinx - ahh poor things having to go through all that but Im with you hun, wouldnt wish it on anyone but would be secretly glad for myself - if I had my way no-one else in the world would have babies except us lot!!! Hope the visit goes ok from MIL!

Saskia - all the best for monday hunny, see I told you it would be ok - keep that water up and brazils - make sure that lining is perfect for your little embies!

Sue - 25 wonderful news hunny - keep up the good work and you'l have some great news monday Im sure.

Ready - you poor thing, thinking of you, I know how scary those hospital visits can be, but try to be as positive as you can and I hope you can make Evan's party 

Andyjane - what awful news - makes us appreciate our little ones all the more 

Right better get my skates on - hope everyone has a lovely evening.  As for me, ordered Prison Break series 1,2 and 3 (off internet) so will be catching up with my new addiction tonight.

xx


----------



## andyjane

Mornin lovely ladies.
Well today is T day (not mentioning the word)- DH cross with MIL as he found out via his Gran what was occurring after BIL and GF had seen cardiologist, so he got narked at me. Cause he had tried to phone his Mum a couple of times and got no reply wouldnt try again- now couldnt care bloody less!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me- I dont know what to do- D usually visits G&G today, dont know whether to go now . DH just said "sick of all this now- do what you B*(*&y want".
Ever felt like you want to bang your head against something hard?

Hope you lovelies are all well and enjoying the sunshine.

AJ


----------



## Tinx

Hiya,

AJ, tough one hon eh. I would try to go and visit, you all need to carry on as normal as poss for D I guess, but if G&G feel too sad or your too uncomfy cut the visit short and come home. Why is dh so cross, none of this is your fault. Hope he chills out asap and that you have a good day.

Saskia, Fingers crossed for you tomorrow angel, this is your day, thinking of you all loads. Best babydust wishes xxxxx

Cath ballet costume change sounds all a bit of a pain, can you exchange yours? If not, its will have to be very costly but VERY cute dressing up clothes eh!!!!!

Sue, how are you and all your egglets? How do you feel??

Kerri,, OMG today is the day!!!! Thinking iof you sweets, hope to hear from you asap xx

Karin, happy birthday darling, truly hope that you are home to enjoy your big day with your special little birthday boy too xxx

Ready, howz things

Debs hope that you are ok,

Ally, whats going on in your world of late babe? Any amusing anecdotes to share!!!? hope your MIL behaved!! Mine was ok, didnt ask how I am, but we have told people to not mention tx but a little hug would have been nice, she is an oddball my MIL!!

Well, my news is that Willow ate mashed spud with courgettes and sweet peppers yesterday! I almost cried!!!! It was a joy to behold!!!!!!! I hope that she carrries on as this is her normal self! Se also ate loads of other  stuff and asked for a snack so yeah!!!!!!

Pants news is that I have a stinker of a sore throat, am gutted . no ither symptoms so pray its not like last time when I was poorly wiuth a throat infection. Can I take antibiotics mid tx or after e/t I doubt its a good idea so am left feeling rank! Off to an NCT sale later so will hopefuly buy lotsa Willow goodies!!!

Ok, best away my tummbly is saying its breaky time!


Lots of love everyone. Enjoy your days in the sun xxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Saskia - Loads of luck for tomorrow.      

Kerri - Hope all gone well today.      

R4F -   to Evan and to you.  Hope you have been OK and able to enjoy the day.

Cath - Pain about the ballet outfit.  Some of the others have said something similar happened at the class Emily goes to.  Although the ballet teacher said that they could continue with the original outfit until they grew out of it - do you really have to change it now.

AJ -      Tough time - hope you sorted something that you were confortable with and it was OK.

Ally - Hope the blood tests go OK even if you think you already know the answer.    

Tinx -     Hope you are OK.  Think you can take antibiotics during tx (sure I heard of someone on another thread that had) - hoe it doesn't come to that anyway.  Sorry to hear about esil baby. 

Hello Karin, Debs and anyone else.

Not feeling too bad - feeling a bit heavy though.  See what tomorrow brings - just hope that I don't get cancelled again for overstim.  Only time will tell.

Emily went for her rehearsal for her ballet show at the theatre today.  They all looked really sweet.  Only one more rehearsal next Sat morning before show in the evening.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Feeling very scared now, EC is tomorrow morning and I am just   ing there are some good eggs...and they all make perfect embies too. 

How is everyone? Hope you have been enjoying this sunny weekend.

Cath- Love the story about your ex's gf....work it baby and really ruin her day!! Am just a little sick of brazils now...and water too, would do anything for a coffee but its all going to be worth it!!

AJ- Oh no poor you, so much of a quandary, what did you decide and how did it go? Hope things turn out ok.  

Tinx- Fab news about Willow and her eating habits, just giving you the run around for a few days/weeks eh? What a rascal. Hope your sore throat gets better soon honey. xx

Kerri- Hope your little embie/s are snuggling in for the next 9 months or so...rest up when you can darling, is dh taking some more time off this week? Sending you sticky vibes  

Ally- Hope the blood tests tell you what you want to know  , you were right 3 is the magic number (and in fact my lucky number)

Sue- How are you doing with all those eggs on board? Hope you're not too sore, are you due a scan tomorrow? Good luck  

Siobhan- Thanks for the advice about copying and pasting posts, its usually lost by my stupid self pressing the back button instead of backspace or something equally nutty!! Will try and remember that though.... 

Ready- Happy Birthday to you and Evan, how are you doing? Hope you were able to celebrate away from the hospital  

Karin- Which means it must be happy birthday to your Nan too right? If I remember correctly....how is she doing and how are you my darling? Hope things are ok, thinking of you  

Debs- Not heard from you in a while, hope you're ok  

Anyone I have missed...a big   and hello!

I am hoping to still post here over the next few days but if I don't....will catch up again soon, fingers crossed I will have some good news to share with you

Lots of love,

Saskia xx


----------



## andyjane

Just want to thank you wonderful ladies for your supportive words over the last few days- it means so much to me  to everyone. Loads of  have been shed this afternoon.
I chose the easy option and decided to have a Mummy and D day (no chores to do and no visits made, phone off the hook). We cuddled and played all day and it was SO theraputic.
We can only look forward now.
I hope all you lovelies had a good weekend, those cycling- I am   and sending  to you all.

AJ


----------



## Stokey

Evening Ladies!

Ready - 

and for Evan 

hope you made it out of hospital to spend it together and that you are feeling ok.

Karin -  to your Gran! Hope your ok hun xx

Kerri - Praying everything has gone smoothly for you today I have been thinking of you.    the wait begins

Sue - Hope your ok and your not overstim it sounds such good news hun will look forward to your news tomorrow 

AJ - we're always here hun and just glad we can offer some support and guidance through difficult times, they really are a very special group of girls on here. xxx

Tinx - I've survived the MIL visit - hurrah! Ditto my MIL is an odd ball too! Well done little Willow sounds like shes is back on track with veg, excellent news. Hope the sore throat doesn't develop hun plenty of honey and lemon, i think antibiotics are ok, i had them a couple of weeks ago for UTI and was taking clomid at the same time, not ideal though is it! Hope you have had a good weekend xx

Cath - love the ex story and her face must have been a picture, silly cow, and don't put yourself down your bl**dy gorgeous you have a lovely dishy DH and and even beautifuller Ruby, so she will be envious of you! Hope you have had an enjoyable weekend hun xxx

saskia -    i have everything crossed for you for tomorrow its so exciting and 3 is my favourite number too! xxx

well its been a glorious day here and have spent it in the garden with PIL's and Issy and DH, cooked a lovely lunch (even if i do say so myself) and Issy got DAVROS off her Nanna ( its a remote control dalek) she thought it was fab. A really quiet sunday all in all.
Have another blood test tomorrow (day 21) but i seem to have started my A/F?? this is very bizarre for me, should i phone the fertility clinic tomorrow to see if i should start clomid? this has never happened to me before I have never been early in my life!
DH and I had a coversation this morning about tx etc as we have been so naughty and have not had BMS all month, mainly because DH has been working ridiculous hours and i know i haven't ovulated because of scans so i have thought "whats the point" i told dH that and he seemed to agree but we have both said we must try harder, i just hope the next dose up does the trick!

well up the wooden hill for me 
damn i missed hells kitchen!

night night girlies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Hope you are all well

Andyjane -    to you all

Saskia -    for today babe - I know you'll be fine.

Ally - thanks for your words of widsom! Know what you mean bout the BMS Im at that stage now where I 'cant be bothered' but like you will try harder this month - start our prep course in a months time so lets hope something happens in the meantime!! 

Sue - hope all goes well for you hun. A ballet show - how cute!!! 

Tinx - you must be over the moon - I know those feelings of elation when R actually eats anything!!! Hope the sore throat doesnt turn into anything too nasty - I too had a sore throat last weekend and havent been able to shift it - no cold or anything so I dont know what it is!

Well we had a lovely day yesterday, spent it at our local beach - it was deserted just the three of us which was glorious!

Weve got the funeral tomorrow so fingers crossed it all goes well.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia - Youve probably had your EC by noy but just wanted to wish you all the best for the next few days                 

AJ -    

Cath -   to the dance school, i'd ask for a discount on the next uniform you buy from them,     for tomorrow    

R4F -   Happy Birthday to you and Evan, what a big boy he is now  .

Karin - How are you honey?  how is your gran doing?

Sue -           


Sorry ive been AWOL again, dont seem to have much time these days to get on and when i do DH moans about me spending time on here instead of with him    Af arrived today  , not that i wasnt expecting it so im goimg to try the clomid again, i still have lots left as i only took it for a few months last time.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

just dropping in to see if there is any news on the girls Saskia/Kerri/Sue thinking lots of    thoughts to you all and look forward to hearing your news.

Debs - My DH moans at me too when he comes in and see me on this thing, think he feels neglected  What dose are you starting back up on? Do you go for follicle tracking?   I hope that it works better this time hun, hopefully we'll get those much wanted BFP's together xxx

Cath - yesterday sounded fab wish we lived near a beach, i don't think i would come off it, i love the sea.  I really hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow and i know i speak for us all when i say we'll all be thinking of you and DH and R  

well just a quickie as i'm halfway through preparing tea hopefully get on later

TTFN
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Saskia - Hope everything went OK today      

Ally/Debs - My DH moans at me too.  The other day he said 'one day I will come down and you won't be on that ***** laptop'.  Don't they realise how important this is - sure they would rather we were chatting on here than bending their ear about it.  Anyway you guys understand more that he does anyway.

Debs -       for starting clomid again.

Cath - Hope all goes OK tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.      

Ally - Emily would have loved the dalek too - funny what they like.

AJ -      

Kerri - Hope everything is OK.      

Hello Karin, Tinx, R4F and anyone else.  

Well scan went OK - still showing lots but not quite ready for EC yet.  Bloods however have come back high oestrogen so having no stim drug tonight and having trigger shot tomorrow.  Have had to change which trigger shot I have to take (although they didn't say I think this one is one they give if you have lots of follies) which is a bit of a pain since I had already bought the other one - although fortunately the replacement is cheap.  It is one you have to mix yourself and I have not done that for five years so that should be interesting.  They will ring me tomorrow to confirm what time I have to take trigger shot and a time for EC - assuming it will be Thurs.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

saskia, good luck with today's EC.  Am thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Karin, how was Emma's party?  How is your nan doing?  Tomorrow is her big day.  Will be thining of you for sure!

Sue, great news on those follies...and glad that you're still at an ok level so it's not OHSS.  Not long now.

Tinx, how are you feeling today?  Don't you just hate it when other things come up at the worst time?  Hope it was nothing.

Ally, thanks for the sweet wishes.  Did you end up calling the clinic?

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.  The dr's ended up giving me a day pass so I was able to attend Evan's birthday party.  Was lovely seeing him, having so much fun with his friends.  After the party I went back to our house to watch Evan open his presents and then dh drove me back to the hospital.  Probably will be discharged today if an ultrasound ends up being fine.  Am told though taht the next time it happens I'll be admitted until the birth.


----------



## kerribluecat

evening all

well im pupo      
we have i blasto 4AB on board!!!!!!!... and 3 others in freeze!!!!!

omg dont know how im gonna get through these next few days!!  
been doin my head in re grade, but i know everyone is diff, so just hoping this little one sticks and gives us our final dream!!!, been getting ds to kiss my belly good morning and night lol!!!

how is everyone
will cath up once ivr read all personals!!!!!!, dh has just gone to tesc and ive demanded a pizza ( with chicken on...protein count for the day )

kerri xxx


----------



## Stokey

ooohhh Kerri so glad all went ok and I am now     and thinking     thought. When is OTD? I have everything crossed that it works this time round for you hun. xx

Ready - so glad you got to come home and share your special days together and hope you get out today.  I so hope that everything is ok for at least the next 10 weeks hun. Take it steady and be good   i haven't phoned clinic yet as its only light spotting so I thought i'd wait for full flow!

Issy is in bed thankfully, have had a hard day as I have tried her with potty again and we were both screaming by the end of it! I'm not going to push it but do want to crack it!

Hope your all ok 

love me

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Cant stop girlies as I feel like poo! BUT Saskia, Kerri and Sue, reallly thinking of you so very much. You are all very much in my heart. Big wishes of bump, births and babies 4u!!! ( well us all really in fact!!) 

Cath, thanks for your kind words, I do feel so pleased about Willow eating again! She still has to eat a few more lumpy things to be back to normal but we are almost there. I had no idea that food and babies  can make one so distressed, I have a new found respect for those parents of difficult, fussy or physical prob eaters.


Ally, Willow takes her favourite books to read on the potty, she can and will sit on it for ages, have you tried that with Issy. Hope it all goes well honey xxxx

Ready, glad that you had wonderful celebrations. Keep your chin up chicken, not too long to go now. Try and relax and think of holding your little one very soon xx

AJ, big hugs angel. You are all having such a tough time, but we are here for you xxx

OK I think I need to go as I cant concentrate and am gonna get names or circumstances wrong or say the wrong thing and will end in tears! Take care everyone, sleep tight and OMG I hope I feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## KW33

Evening lovelies,

Sorry I haven't been around much, it's been a bit crazy round here!!!  My Nan had her brain scan last week and it showed no "suspicious" growths or swelling  Which I was sooooo relieved about. But the within 24 hours she was much worse again and so was emergency admitted to hospital.  So I spent Saturday checking up on her (she wasn't allowed visitors that day) and preparing for my girls party yesterday.  Then Sunday was Emma's party, which after all my stressing ( ) went like an absolute dream and everyone had so much fun including me!!! I got so many compliments about it all and was so proud that this was MY daughters party. Will post some pictures when I can.  Then in the evening I dashed into London to visit my Nan as it was her birthday. Anyway now we hope that Nan will be released from hospital to go home tomorrow and we hope to visit agin at the weekend. And tomorrow dh2b has the day off and we hope to go on a lovely family day out as my girls birthday treat!! My baby is 2 tomorrow and I can't believe it. 

Now bear with me as I'm a little behind 

*Tinx* So sorry that you are feeling so awful hun....    Glad that Willow is starting to eat again as I know just how wirroed you were. 

*Ally* Does she hate the potty? It's such a hard thing to do... good luck!!!  Thankls for the lovely cake for my nan... you're so lovely. 

*Kerri* PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Loving ds kissing your belly.  Sending you lots of 

*Ready* Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Pleased that you got to go to the party!!!!    And see your special little boy open his presents.  Hope you both had a fabulous birthday. 

*Sue* Great news about your follies... lots of  for Thursday then!!!! 

*Cath* Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow. Thinking of you.   

*Debs* Men eh?  They have no idea what support we get from here. And like someone else said I'm sure they'd prefer us ranting on here than to them!!! Sorry about af. 

*AJ* So sorry to read your news... so sad. Sounds like you had a lovely day with your little one, those cuddles are the best!!! 

*Saskia* Hunny how are you? Hoping that EC went well, been thinking of you and sending lots of 

I really have tried not to miss anyone but if I have I'm sorry. 

Lots of love

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Happy 2nd Birthday Emma, hope you and your mummy & daddy have a wonderful day​


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone!!!

Thankyou so much for all your lovely messages etc...you are the BEST!!

Well, EC went ok yesterday, had 3 eggs collected which in the circumstances is the best I could hope for, and I have been telling myself I only need one... . Didn't find the whole thing too bad at all, in fact I loved the sedation (but I am a bit weird like that  ) and I was home very quickly. Priya was a star and had a great time with Grandma and Grampy....didn't even bat an eyelid when I left or came back....  This is the clingiest child ever who has never left my side.... 

Anyway, hardly slept a wink last night as so worried about my little eggies...and at about 8.15 this morning I got the call.....all 3 have fertilised so I am blinking chuffed to bits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for tomorrow's call now though, ET may be tomorrow if I lose one, if not then thursday!!! Wooooooohhoooooooo! Am on a major high at the minute.... 

Just a quick question....I am still munching brazils...and I'm going to get some pineapple juice, but anything else I can have or avoid to up my chances? Would appreciate any advice..... 

Kerri- Well done you! Hope the little one is snuggling in for the duration... 

Cath- Thinking of you and dh and Ruby today, is Ruby with you or staying at home? Hope it goes as well as can be expected  

Karin- Big happy birthday to Emma! Have a lovely day together  

Tinx- Really hope the sore throat is getting better...and thanks for EVERYTHING you are a true FF   Mwah

Ally- Yay still my magic 3! Hope you get some news from the clinic about AF and what to do  

Debs- Lovely to hear from you, I'm lucky dh seems to think its good that I "chat" on here cos then he doesn't have to do the deep and meaningfuls... 

Sue- Thanks for your good luck wishes, hope things go well for you too, not long and you will have no more jabs and the lovely 2ww to look forward to!! Thinking of you  

AJ- How are things?

Ready- Glad you were able to enjoy yours and Evans birthday...keep well honey! xx

Well I am chilling out today, not much going on just me and dh and Priya...at home. My parents are having a day off at my bro's today after Priya wore them out yesterday  

Hope you are all ok...

Love and hugs and  

Saskia xxx


----------



## Stokey

saskia - I am so pleased for you hunny that is the best news and 3 is defo the magic number! Not sure about whats best to eat and whats not I think doing what you are doing sounds fab! I have been told that raw carrot is good??!! but not sure.
I have everything crossed for you and keep us informed about tomorrow, do you think it will be tomorrow?
I have my dance ready once you've had ET infact think i'll do a huge one for you, Kerri and Sue!


----------



## saskia b

Ally- Thanks so much! Yours (and everyone's) support is what keeps me going and gets me through all this naffness....am feeling really positive and that's partly due to having such wonderful FF's.

Much love,

Saskia xx


----------



## saskia b

Me again- 

ALLY! MPW indeed! Its the Simon Cowell effect I think...the look....but no! I would NOT go there especially with the stinky bandanna!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, just popping in to wish Emma a very happy birthday (just sent you a pm too) and am reading your post now.  So glad that the party went so well and everyone had a great time.  Did Emma realize the attention was for her?  Would love to see your photos. Your poor nan didn't have such a great birthday.  Am relieved to hear that nothing was shown on the brain scan, but you all had a scare again with her being admitted. How is she today?  Am thinking of her..and sending big birthday wishes again to your little girl.   ^      birthday^ 

kerri, sending lots of positive vbes your way.        

Ally, potty training is tough isn't it?  Evan fought it so we let it go for awhile and then eventually just went for it (when he was 3.5 years!).  I feel for you as it's frustrating.

Tinx, hope you're ok hun.  

saskia, glad that EC went well.  They sound like excellent quality with all 3 fertilizing.  Well done!  People on here used to say to avoid eating fresh pineapple as it can cause uterine contractions.  And just keep up with a healthy diet.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.


----------



## Stokey

Saskia - Yeah! I thought I was pushing it, i'll admit when i'm wrong   always here chicken holding your cyber hand and Issy sends all her love and a big kiss for Priya from Dr who via Issy! 

Ready - I think we'll be doing the same and leaving it again for a while, she really doesn't like it! I keep mentioning it though and leave both potty's out. Might try again as it gets warmer and she can run round with some knickers on! She'll soon get sick of wetting them...I hope! Hope your doing ok, are you home now?

hopefully back on later

but before i go



Hope you have had a smashing day Emma with your mummy and daddy (i know i pm'd you but i think she deserved another one)! 

see you later

ally xxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Jst a quickie ladies as I'm PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 day 2 embies on board so early days but have it all crossed!!!

Hope you are all ok...I am off to lie down and milk this for all its worth!  

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia -                      

Cath - How are you and DH after yesterday?    

Karin - Hope Emma had a fab birthday.


----------



## ready4Family

saskia, congrats on being PUPO. Am thinking of you and sending you lots of positve vibes.  

ally, keep us posted on the potty training.  Good idea to wait and try again as we can't make them if they don't want to.  good luck.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello girls

Just a quick one from me - funeral went ok - as expected - dh bitterely disappointed with things and felt very much an outsider - truly heartbreaking but its a long story....... Dh taken R to the park so I can have half hour to do the ironing!!! (she was at my mums for two nights so am delighted to have her back).

Fab news on those that are PUPO, awaiting EC or ET!!

Saskia - just a quickie - dont take any more pineapple juice on board now as it can cause contractions and early m/c.

Huge   to all those that need it - speak soon xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi girls

well im day 8 PUPO and slowly goin mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, thought was all togther but not today, even had friend round with her 2 week old baby!!!  
managed to have a nap when ds had his this afternoon and have had sharp stitch pain in left side ever since i woke......   ?

saskia - fab news hun , had been woundering about u today!!!! welcome aboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

cath - so sorry to hear about yesterday, why do families behave in such ways..ever since i lost my dad not one of his mates or family bother with my dear mum    

tinx -           

stokey - so hoping i get a huge dance from u next week!!!    

karin - hope ds had a wonderful birthday  !!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx

   to diamond diva, ready4f, KW33

right best go and get ds his dinner.......god i hate this 2ww, yesterday i felt confident and today i could sob 

kerri x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Saskia - Great news.  Sticky vibes         

Kerri - Sticky vibes           That sounds like a great grade blast.

Cath -      

Karin - Hope Emma had a great birthday.  

Tinx - Hope you feel better - thinking of you.  

Ally - Thanks  

R4F -  

Debs -  

AJ -  

So hope that I didn't miss anyone - sorry and   if I did.

Sorry to be brief - feeling very tired - triggered at midnight and now desperate to get some sleep tonight.  Going for EC tomorrow at 10am - so thankfully time to get Emily to school and have grandparents pick her up without having to say exactly where we are going.  Going for a bath and an early night.

Sue x


----------



## andyjane

Evenin lovely ladies, once I have had proper chance to read posts I shall ask after each in my post.
Still feeling rough- sent BIL and Gf text message today, crying whilst I typed it- saying we were there for them and loved them all very much. BUT, I feel atm that the bad luck fairy is sat on my shoulder. On Monday- a colleague who is 12 weeks pg went for her dating scan to find no HB. That was it I completely crumpled.  I am beginning to think I am a jinx.
I wish the bad luck fairy would  as it seems to have visited my family and friends too often recently.
I wish those currently cycling or on 2ww loads and loads of  and  .

AJ


----------



## Stokey

-  AJ - so sorry your having a rough time, lots of love

 - Cath - glad it went ok and hope DH is ok, not a pleasant experience for him by the sounds of things xxxx

  - Sue - good luck for tomorrow hun thinking of you

  - saskia - I have everything crossed sweetie take it easy please xx

  - Kerri - I'm going to do a huge one for all 3 of you watch this space xxx

hello to everyone xx
          
well today i have done nothing but cried! My mum and dad's wedding dvd came today after being on cinefilm for nearly 40 years at a friends in Malta's she finally sent it over and dad had it put professonally onto DVD along with our wedding video.  Its the first time I have ever seen my Grandad (Mum's dad) as he died before my elder brother was born, he died of a heart attack at 58.
I didn't expect it to hit me so hard but as soon as it came on screen I started sobbing and couldn't stop, my poor mum was crying too but i think it was because of my reaction, little Issy was so adorable and sat rubbing my arm and then went and picked a kleenex out of the box and dried my tears for me , she was insistent too!
Its such a lovely dvd but i haven't managed to get through it yet without crying (i've watched it 4 times today) my Gran watched it too and didn't bat and eyelid she's nearly 90 and been a widow for over 30 years but shes made of sterner stuff!
What an emotional day!
well last BT tomorrow thank goodness and i think A/F has shown up too?

big hugs everyone

speak tomorrow

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone!    

Just a quickie as am still poo    but slightly less so than yest so here I am briefly!

Just must say that am sooooooooooooooooo thinking of you Kerri, Saskia, and Sue big love, hug and success wishes all zooming your way.        

Cath, Karin, Debs, ready, thinking of you all and all that you are going through xxxx    

AJ, lots of love to to you and all your family darling xx    

Stokey, thanks for all your love and hugs and support as well as your pm, thats really helped me honey. xxx  PS am so glad that i am not the only wedding cryer!!! I am right there with you on that xxxx

Well, news here is that Willow is totally back to normal with her food and is as chubby as ever again!! BUT I am so poorly I can barely think straight.   Am on anti-biotics for chest and throat infection and now have a nasty head cold which has triggered my virtigo too       my Gp said the antibs may reduce my HRT drugs from working so been in a real state but I had to take them as been so ill. My hosp yest said that I should be fine and to continue to take them and to get better! My womb is doing well, they wanted to see a min of 8mm and I am 8.2 so very pleased with myself!! They wanted to do transfer Wed next week but I requested Thurs so I have an extra day to feel well and that is fine with them. Just need to get these frosties thawed and healthy. OMG so scared! That proces starts on Tue and transfer should be Thurs 1.30. Please keep everything crossed for me girls.                Been such a hell of a couple of months, my god I need some good news to break this cycle. Esil been having pains so had more scans. No heart beat and they think she is now m/carring.        Will have scan again tomorrow and if not looking right wil need to go into hosp. I know that I feel my own ( guilty) sense of relief in a way but I never would have wanted her to go through all this, its all too sad and unbelievaly distresing. Hope that we can all get over this and be at peace together.  

Well, that is me done for now, so I am off to bed.  

Hope that you are all ok; please know that I am thinking of you all very very much, even when i am not logging on I am thinking of you all. You have all been my rocks and have helped me through so much heartache and sadness over these last few months, i would not have coped without all the love and support that you give. Thanks all so very very much.    

Lots of love and good health!! xx


----------



## ready4Family

Quick post to wish *Sue* good luck with today's EC. Hope you get lots f eggies and all the best with fertilization.


----------



## Stokey

Just a quick one to see hows Sue's got on? how did it go hunny? was thinking about you this morning      

 Hi ready xxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Thanks for all your kind wishes.  I got 19 eggs but won't know how many mature until tomorrow.  Made much use of the gas and air   - feeling OK though just tired.  Not sure if that is due to collection or because Emily had bad constipation over night and was up with her a lot.

Anyway going to have a lie down and DH is getting a chinese for dinner - yum.

Love to all and many    Catch up with you all soon.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Fab news sue    thats lots mature and you get a great number.  Hope Em is ok bless her xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Thank you everyone for Emma's birthday wishes. We had a lovely family day. Dh2b had the day off and we spent the morning opening presents and playing on her big girls slide. Then we went to a model village with loads of working little trains which Emma got soooo excited about and then home for cake.  Soooo proud of my little girl.

Well AF came today  , didn't think I'd be lucky enough to be one of those that get a BFP just before op  . So now just over 10 days until op... dreading it and resentful that I have to go through this. 

Anyway enough of my moans...

*Sue* 19 eggs... well done hunny that's great. sending lots of    that you have lots of mature ones in there.

*Tinx* You poor thing sounds like you have been sooo poorly.    but glad to read that Willow is back eating normally must be such a relief. Hope you are soon on the mend.

*Cath* Glad that everything went as well as could be xpected but so sad that DH felt such an outsider. 

*Ally* Awwww.....    I'm exactly the same sobbing at wedding... even on soap... so to see your parents and grandparent must have been very enotional. 

*AJ* I know how you feel about being a jinx... it's exactly as i have felt all this year so far.   

*Kerri* 2ww sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Stay strong. 

*Saskia*  PUPO  PUPO  PUPO  Snuggle in embies!!!! 

*Ready* How was Evans party? Bet he had a ball. Will try and post some pictures over the weekend.

That's all from me for now... serious AF cramps...  Need hot water bottle and painkillers.

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi all,

Slowly going completely nuts here!!! 

Sue- Well done lovely, fab news on your 19 eggs, hope they are all goodies and do their thing tonight   Enjoy your chinese it sounds yummy

Karin- Glad Emma enjoyed her birthday. Sorry to hear AF showed her ugly face but I am hopeful for you...after the dratted op things are going to change for you honey   

Tinx- Aw you poor sausage, hope that nasty bug gets going asap...could be worse though....could be   flu!!! On a serious note though darling I wish you better right this minute!! Well done Willow on your eating again too.... 

Cath- How are you my love? Sorry about the whole funeral thing, sounds stressful for you all...hope you can look to the future now though. Thanks also for the advice...was necking back the pineapple as I could swear I read it was good for the 2ww too!   but have stopped it now...not taking any chances  

Ally- Since my wedding I have lost both my grandparents and I tried to watch my wedding dvd the other day....wanted to show Priya but I just cracked....just sooooo hard, with or without the sadness it still chokes me right up!! Have you had your last BT now? Any news?

 for everyone else Debs, Ready, AJ...anyone else I have missed....

Ok.....swinging really badly today from extremely positive to hopeless.....this is SOOOO much worse as a 2ww than my IUI was....when I had ET I asked if I could take pics of the embies and the doc printed them off for me and they are just fab!!! I can't stop looking at them!! In some ways I think it is good as its visualisation etc but if this doesn't work.....  OMG I have to stop this negativity.....just going crazy here....

        ing every night that this is it.....

Hope you lovelies are all ok, still have my parents here and they have been good. Priya is LOVING the attention and so am I. DH is still off work for now too. Hope the weekend is nice for us all....

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Well Ive got a bit of peace and quiet to catch up before the school run at 3pm. Firstly...

Ally - OMG just checked my profile - I love you!!!!!!! that picture is gorgeous.......that is definitely going to be my pickmeup for the day - I have to admit I have never had a crush on anyone but since setting eyes on those baby blues - I feel like a school girl again - aaahhhh dreamy Mr Miller!!!!!

Incase anyone thinks Im bonkers - Ally very kindly posted a picture of Wentworth Miller for me to drool over!!!!

So sorry to hear you have been upset - old photos and films of loved ones past and present always makes me well up to. Ruby was looking at photos of dh dad the other day and she said 'grandad is now with the angels because he DIVED' - love her!

Saskia - you poor love - the 2ww is horrendous I know you swing between positive and negative thoughts and analyse everything - all you can do is carry on with PMA, visualistion is good too and I used to talk to my embies as well!! When is test day hunny?

Sue - yippee dooddle dee!!!! fab news on your eggs - how you holding up?

Karin - so glad the party went well hunny but bad news that af showed up - not too long now for the op, how you feeling about it all?

Tinx - bless you, you poor thing, catching that dratted infection. On the upside though yippee for Willow and her food - at least thats one thing off your mind - hope you get better soon.

Ready - I saw your pics on ** hun, the party looked fab and I loved the cake - you are looking gorgeous as well my love.

AJ - you poor thing, looks like you need a  I know its not very comforting to know but sometimes we have to get to our lowest possible point before things start to get better. I hope good things come your way soon hunny x

Kerri - well done you on getting this far - Ive got everything crossed for you darl - Im sure its going to be a BFP - not long now - how you feeling - anaylising everything yet 

Debs - hey hunny, how are you, are you keeping nice and busy?! work, work, work for me at the moment too unfortunately! Hope you are ok 

Hope I havent missed anyone?!

As for me busy planning a party - what better excuse than my birthday!!!! I have organised a girlie day/night out on the town - Its next saturday and we have a table booked in our local brasseria for 12pm - then its wine, sangria and anything else we can get our hands on!!! So looking forward to it - bought ANOTHER new dress to wear - a corset style dress which goes out into a tutu - oh and a new pair of electric blue 6inch platforms!!!!!! If anyone would like to come - you are more than welcome!!!

Apart from the party which Im excited about Im feeling a little outta sorts - we have the adoption course coming up soon and Im starting to panic - havent said anything to dh yet but am not sure if Im doing the right thing?! I am just so desperate for a child of my own and seeing all you ladies going through tx at the moment Im wondering if that should be me too! It all hit me the other day at the funeral there were some young kids there (inappropriately!!) the youngest being 2 and he was trying to talk to me and get my attention and I just wasnt interested - Im not particularly maternal anyway but I was thinking what if that was the child I was placed with - I would have no desire to cuddle or kiss him the way I do with R - do you think these are normal thoughts? Dh reckons Ill KNOW when I see the child if its right for us or not - am just so worried if Ill bond with them as with my own biological child.

xx


----------



## jrhh

Sorry Ladies to sneak on but just wanted to reply to Tiger. I have all the same feelings hun re the adoption and having T. I think you will know more when you have been on the course. Remember you have plenty of time and if you feel its not for you and treatment is then you should do what feels best. Its totally different looking at other children than having the possibility of adopting one that you have met and had visits with etc, you will know instantly if its right.     just take your time.

Have a lovely B Hol weekend Ladies and        to everyone.

Jacks x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Kerri -         

Saskia -        

Cath - I think those feelings are absolutely normal.  I have thought about adoption but struggled with similar thoughts.  I think you should go on the course and see how you feel.  Sending lots    Hope you have a great birthday - is it actually next Saturday or is that just the party?

Karin - Sounds like a lovely birthday for Emma.  Sorry AF arrived - loads of luck for your op - hope it will help a lot.

Tinx - Hope you feel much better soon.    Great news on your lining though and will be sending lots of safe defrost vibes on Tues.  

Ally - I can see how that would be so emotional.  So sweet of Issy with the tissue.

AJ -      

Hi R4F, Debs, Jacks and anyone else.

Of my 19 eggs 17 were suitable to ICSI and 14 have fertilised.  Have to ring again tomorrow to see how things are and ET should be Sunday.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi,

Sorry to jump on your thread - but I was interested in Tiger's thoughts on adoption.  I would like to adopt but DH doesn't want to.  It's sounds weird, but it was something I've always wanted to do since I was a little girl.  I used to say 'I don't want children because there are enough children needing homes!'  

However my dilemma is that I do so want another baby ... and I believe it is hard to get a baby.  And how could I turn down a toddler or older child?  But DH says older children might have had a difficult start and we need to be able to deal with that and it might impact our DS.  So I totally understand your dilemma.  I got all the details in 2004 and then got a BFP with our DS.  However we have another 3 years of TTC under our belt and planning on IVF this summer.  But if it doesn't work - I will be thinking of adoption again.

Not sure I've helped at all - just rattled out my own stuff   ... I'll be interested to hear about what happens on the course.  Good luck!

Lee x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jacks - thanks for you message hun, you may have noticed I have been steering away from the adoption thread until I feel a little more sure of things.  How you holding up?  

Sue - fantastic news on your eggs hun, that result is superb - you must be over the moon.  Sunday will be here before you know it so rest up and Im sure things will go smoothly.

Lee - hello, thank you so much for your message/input.  I have to say initially, before tx I also wanted to adopt but dh would not consider it until we had exhausted all possibilities - after having dd and back on the rollercoaster for more tx last year we finally decided enough was enough and after our meeting dh was so into it, I couldnt believe it.  Initially we were doing it for us but after our meeting dh told me that he was super excited about adopting and even if we were lucky enough to conceive another child he would still like to adopt (hence the reason I havent said too much to him lately about how Im feeling).  With regard to the baby situation, our social worker informed us that there were quite a few babies wanting adoption however by the time the process is all formalised they are about 8/9 months anyway.  Another interesting thing for you is that if you already have a birth child - the child you adopt must be at least 2 years younger than your own child so we will have to be placed with a child 1 1/2 years or younger.  I hope the IVF works out for you hun so you dont need to go down the adoption route but if you want anymore info....Ill have lots to tell after our course.

Right - off to get dh his tea!!!

Lots of Love

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lee - Just noticed your signature -   so sorry for your loss - its heartbreaking to be given something only for it to be taken away from us.  I also suffered m/c after tx last year.  Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Karin, glad that Emma had such a wonderful birthday...just perfect.  Bet she loved her new slide and her outing.  How was the birthday party on Sunday?  And how is your nan doing?  So sorry about AF.  Just think good things ahead with moving forward once you've had the lap.    

Cath, my heart goes out to you as things are so unknown that it's hard to know what to do...but whatever you decide will be the right choice. But in the case where you didn't feel anything for those kids, it's because they're not your kids.  If you and dh adopt, then that child will be yours...not matter if he/she biologically came from you, which is not important.  You'll be that child's mom and will naturally love that child no matter how he/she came to you,  Can imagine you're feelng lots of emotions right now, that's only natural.  And thanks for the comments about Evan's bday party.

saskia, 2wws are just torture aren't they?  

Sue, wonderful news on 14 fertilized eggs. That's fantastic!  Sending you lots of positive vibes.

As for me, I'm back in the hospital.  This is my 4th bleed so am here now until delivery (ie. up to 10 weeks).  Am so grateful for this preganncy that I'm not complaining and really feel that the placenta problem is here because it's the only spot she could find to implant.  It is hard though as I'm not there for Evan...so that part breaks my heart.


----------



## Stokey

Ready - so sorry hun can't believe it, thats such a long stint for you, but i admire your outlook and your right you don't mind what you have to do as long as babs is safe and you are in the best possible place     lots of hugs for you, what a pity you don't live nearer and I could visit you regularly to take your mind off it.  Take care sweetheart xx

Sue -   fantastic news hun    for sunday and then i can do my dance for you all! Thats such good news hun so pleased.

Cath -    glad you liked him, thought it would put a smile on your face    hunny i think the feelings that your experiencing are competely natural and you wouldn't be human if you didn't, in fact I think its healthy that you are thinking through every scenario and possibilty and not walking into it with rose tinted spectacles, you have to explore how your going to feel.  I agree with ready that you'll know when you see the child/baby and then it will feel like your child and you'll bring him or her up in exactly the same environment as Ruby, and look how fab she is! And thats all down to you and DH doing a fantastic job. You'll know more once you do this course and maybe then you can talk properly to DH, its not really been the ideal time for you to have that sort of chat, but i think he'll understand and reassure you. xxx

Karin - Sounds like Emma had a fab birthday, and cake sounds good! It goes so quickly doesn't it.

Jacks - Hiya hun, how are you not heard off you for a while, hope you are keeping well xx

saskia - How are you doing sweetheart? I'm gearing up for this dance, hope your not going stir crazy hun, lots of love xxxx

Tinx - Hiya hunny hope your feeling much better now sweetheart and its ace news that Willow is back to her old self, bless her, it could have been teeth you know. I'll be able to do a dance for you to soon xxx

I hope you all have a fab bank holiday, I have my aunty pauline and uncle geoffrey coming on sunday, they're Issy's Godparents and I love them to bits, they live in Wakefield and have really broad accents and I love it, I could listen to them all day!
Last BT went ok and have phoned clinic and got drugs for next cycle so it all starts again probably next week!

bye for now girls love ya all

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi all...

Got to be quick as lots going on. Just had an awful phonecall from dh's cousin to say his aunt has had a massive brain haemorrhage...so awful, she's only 47. And the other scary thing is that she has the same type of migraines as dh..... 

Ready- Oh you poor thing, not much fun staying put for 10 weeks but we're all here for you, thinking of you and sending positive thoughts. Not long till your little lady will be in your arms, how exciting xxx

Cath- Totally agree with Ally, its been a hard few weeks for you and I think you are only having thoughts which are natural. I also think it must be hard knowing lots of us are cycling at the mo and you're right it does make you wonder etc...best of luck with whatever you decide but give yourself some time.... 

Sue- Woohoo lovely! Not long then and you will be on the 2ww too...come join us in the madness!  

Ally- Have a fab weekend with your visitors hun xxxxxxxxx

Ok, sorry but the personals end there....I am shattered and really need to head to bed asap...I am better off asleep as this brain of mine is still going nuts and thinking weird thoughts!!!

Night night all, lots of love,

Saskia xx


----------



## Siobhan1

This way to your new home ladies..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192706.0


----------

